# Авиация > Холодная война >  МиГ-23 против F-4 и МиГ-21

## МиГ-23

Я читал внутри несколько западных книг что МиГ-23 было более менее поворотливо чем МиГ-21 был им поистине?
что самолет-истребитель третьего поколения был самыми лучшими,  МиГ-21 или МиГ-23 или F-4?
Было это лучшее чем  Су-15ТМ?

----------


## juky-puky

> Я читал внутри несколько западных книг что МиГ-23 было более менее поворотливо чем МиГ-21 был им поистине?


- МиГ-21 был удачный самолёт, МиГ-23 - очень неудачный, с неудачной судьбой. По боевой эффективности МиГ-21 превосходил МиГ-23. 



> что самолет-истребитель третьего поколения был самыми лучшими,  МиГ-21 или МиГ-23 или F-4?


- F-4 самолёт другого, более высокого  класса.  Естественно, он намного лучше.  
Частично обсуждали здесь (если разберётесь):
http://www.waronline.org/forum/viewt...&postorder=asc



> Было это лучшее чем  Су-15ТМ?


- Cу-15ТМ - специлизированный перехватчик, типа американского F-106. Его нельзя сопоставлять с фронтовыми истребителями, нельзя их всерьёз сравнивать.

----------


## Nazar

Юкки, а мы какие самолеты сравниваем , я имею ввиду по модификациям .
Или у тебя *все* Фантомы были лучше *всех* Миг-21\23?

----------


## Chizh

> - МиГ-21 был удачный самолёт, МиГ-23 - очень неудачный, с неудачной судьбой. По боевой эффективности МиГ-21 превосходил МиГ-23.


Ну не так все однозначно. 
В ближнем маневренном бою, наверно был бы лучше МиГ-21 против ранних 23-х, до МЛД (на МЛД применили вихрегенераторы и характеристики на больших углах атаки значительно возросли).
В дальнем бою однозначно лучше МиГ-23, уже хотя бы потому, что МиГ-21 вообще не имел оружия для дальнего боя. :)
Сапфир-23 был более мощным радаром чем Сапфир-21, кроме того он обладал возможностью обстреливать цели на фоне земли.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки, а мы какие самолеты сравниваем , я имею ввиду по модификациям .
> Или у тебя *все* Фантомы были лучше *всех* Миг-21\23?


- Во-первых, всё берётся по одним и тем же временн*ы*м срезам, если специально не оговорено нечто другое.
Во-вторых: если на Фантом навешивают 7 тонн бомб и делают максимальную заправку, а потом кричат, что _"он никуда не годный воздушный боец - видите, сколько их посбивали во Вьетнаме?!"_ - Это тоже демагогия чистой воды. 
Повторяю: 
1) На одно и то же время Фантом-истребитель рвал МиГ-23 "как Тузик грелку".
2) В варианте истребительном он порхал как ласточка.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну не так все однозначно. 
> В ближнем маневренном бою, наверно был бы лучше МиГ-21 против ранних 23-х, до МЛД (на МЛД применили вихрегенераторы и характеристики на больших углах атаки значительно возросли).
> В дальнем бою однозначно лучше МиГ-23, уже хотя бы потому, что МиГ-21 вообще не имел оружия для дальнего боя. :)
> Сапфир-23 был более мощным радаром чем Сапфир-21, кроме того он обладал возможностью обстреливать цели на фоне земли.


- Вся проблема в том, что когда подоспели более продвинутые МиГ-23, у противной стороны - Израиля, США, подоспели ещё более продвинутые истребители и средства обеспечения. И МиГ-23 окончательно "выпал в осадок".  
Ну, не повезло ему. Создали бы его лет на 15 раньше - глядишь (может быть) он бы и зарекомендовал себя где-то не так отстойно.  А так - как фронтовой истребитель для воздушного боя он оказался просто никакой.  Ему бы только в войсках ПВО страны служить, а его, бедолагу, на войну погнали...

----------


## Nazar

> - Во-первых, всё берётся по одним и тем же временн*ы*м срезам, если специально не оговорено нечто другое.


Согласен 



> Во-вторых: если на Фантом навешивают 7 тонн бомб и делают максимальную заправку, а потом кричат, что "он никуда не годный воздушный боец - видите, сколько их посбивали во Вьетнаме?!" - Это тоже демагогия чистой воды.


Демагогия чистой воды, это когда говорят , что на Фантом навешевали по 7 тонн бомб, у морпехов  и армейцев, стандартная бомбовая нагрузка составляла 12 бомб Мк-82 ,  по 225 кг штука ( итого 2700кг), а 7,5 тонны максимальная боевая нагрузка, которая достигалась только при неполной заправке, а моряки с бомбами вообще летали не очень часто.
Но и те и другие, при реальной угрозе перехвата, бомбились куда попало.

----------


## Igor_k

Сейчас есть две ветки с похожей тематикой.Может быть,их как-то объеденить?Что касается Су-15,то это была достаточно удачная машина,и пилоты и техники ее любили.Но ее электроника устарела уже к середине 70-х,а мах.перегрузка не превышала 6.5.В то же время тяговооруженность была достаточно высокой,а разгонные хар-ки,по отзыву одного знающего товарища с авиабазы,были лучше,чем у Су-27.В Марах был случай,когда звено Су-15 надрало звено 21СМТ.
Теперь о 23-х.Юки несколько сдвинул временные рамки.В середине 70-х,когда появился МЛ,Иглов было раз-два и обчелся,а основным противником был все тот же Фантом.Вокруг 23М он,может,и порхал бабочкой,но против МЛ,а тем более МЛД,был кирпич-кирпичем

----------


## FLOGGER

Что же это за самолет-то такой был: МИГ-21? Ф-5 его драл, СУ-15-драл, израильтяне на всех самолях-драли. А были вообще у МИГа-21 победы в воздушных боях или так все, кому не пень, его и драли? Кстати, у МИГ-21СМТ маневренность была хуже из-за здорового горба на спине, это давно известно. Разговаривал как-то с одним бывшим летчиком, к-рый, по его словам, летал на всех модификациях 21-го, так он говорил, что самый летучий был 21Ф-13. Так что, может быть, последующие модиф. и были в смысле маневренности похуже.

----------


## Chizh

> ...Разговаривал как-то с одним бывшим летчиком, к-рый, по его словам, летал на всех модификациях 21-го, так он говорил, что самый летучий был 21Ф-13. Так что, может быть, последующие модиф. и были в смысле маневренности похуже.


Все верно.
МиГ-21Ф-13 был легким дневным истребителем для маневренного боя.
Потом стали наворачивать радары, добавлять топлива, оружия и самолет потяжел.

----------


## Niki1979

Вот мой взгляд на МиГ-23. Тема жевалась очень много. Какие есть факты? - МиГ-23 сделал свой первый полет в 1967г. Его концепция НЕ ВКЛЮЧАЛА маневренного воздушного боя, все было подчиненно для достижения большой скорости и наличие хорошей РЛС в сравнении с МиГ-21 по очевидным причинам. Плохо случилось что радар не был готов, аэродинамика и конструкция оказались плохие для маневренного боя, к тому освоение для этой цели (БМБ) самолета с изменяемой стреловидности - трудное дело. Тем не менее МиГ-23 включает ракет для ведения ДВБ (хотя и не большой дистанцией).

Сравнение с Фантома - согласно возможностей соответсвующей модификации по электронной начинке и модификацию по аэродинамике. Но одна вещь безспорна - МиГ-23 быстрее, Фантом тяжелее но более многофункционален (конечно согласно модификацию).

----------


## МиГ-23

> Сейчас есть две ветки с похожей тематикой.Может быть,их как-то объеденить?Что касается Су-15,то это была достаточно удачная машина,и пилоты и техники ее любили.Но ее электроника устарела уже к середине 70-х,а мах.перегрузка не превышала 6.5.В то же время тяговооруженность была достаточно высокой,а разгонные хар-ки,по отзыву одного знающего товарища с авиабазы,были лучше,чем у Су-27.В Марах был случай,когда звено Су-15 надрало звено 21СМТ.
> Теперь о 23-х.Юки несколько сдвинул временные рамки.В середине 70-х,когда появился МЛ,Иглов было раз-два и обчелся,а основным противником был все тот же Фантом.Вокруг 23М он,может,и порхал бабочкой,но против МЛ,а тем более МЛД,был кирпич-кирпичем


До я знаю, максимальной перегрузкой для F-4 Фантом было 7.6G
Я не могу понять почему они говорят F-4 более лучшее чем МиГ-23МЛД.
я знаю, максимальной перегрузкой для МиГ-23МЛД было 8.5G
Я интересую было реальным впечатлением советские, котор пилоты имели MiG-23 после того как они сравниваны к МиГ-21 в регулировать, специально когда оно имело крыло переменной геометрии.
МиГ-21 имеет триангулярные крыла однако, котор я не знаю если иметь триангулярное крыло более лучший чем крыло переменной геометрии?


Если я не буду неправдой, то предыдущее  МиГ-23 ограничило перегрузку из-за проблем с системой переменной геометрии и низкий уровень толкнул для утяжеления коэффициента

----------


## VPK_Verka

Как то странно  у Вас, на сколько  помню, МиГ-23млд всегда сравнивали с Ф-16.  И самое интересное что, люди которые летали на Ф-16 а потом на МиГ-23млд, от дали предпочтение МиГу.
А Вы про Фантом говорите, да курить он будет нервно в кустах после встречи с МиГом, как курили 104 от 21.

----------


## Chizh

> Как то странно  у Вас, на сколько  помню, МиГ-23млд всегда сравнивали с Ф-16.  И самое интересное что, люди которые летали на Ф-16 а потом на МиГ-23млд, от дали предпочтение МиГу.


Что-то вы сказки какие-то рассказываете.
Где-то в инете есть материал где израильтяне описывают трофейный МиГ-23. В общем они остались спокойны за безопасность "ридной еврейщины". :)

----------


## Igor_k

> Что-то вы сказки какие-то рассказываете.
> Где-то в инете есть материал где израильтяне описывают трофейный МиГ-23. В общем они остались спокойны за безопасность "ридной еврейщины". :)


Извините,но израильтяне испытывали не МЛД(т.е.23-18).Им пригнали 23-19В,он стоит на базе Хацерим,в часе езды от меня.на нем нет примамбасов от МЛД(генераторы вихрей на ПВД,клыки на НЧК).И очень сильно сомневаюсь,что на нем стоял Н008 с увеличенной дальностью обнаружения,новыми режимами  (в первую очередь-БВБ).Кстати,израильтяне как раз оценили ероплан достаточно высоко.Хотя,разумеется,F-15 лучше,даже без учета коэффициента арабистости

----------


## Igor_k

> До я знаю, максимальной перегрузкой для F-4 Фантом было 7.6G
> Я не могу понять почему они говорят F-4 более лучшее чем МиГ-23МЛД.
> я знаю, максимальной перегрузкой для МиГ-23МЛД было 8.5G
> Я интересую было реальным впечатлением советские, котор пилоты имели MiG-23 после того как они сравниваны к МиГ-21 в регулировать, специально когда оно имело крыло переменной геометрии.
> МиГ-21 имеет триангулярные крыла однако, котор я не знаю если иметь триангулярное крыло более лучший чем крыло переменной геометрии?
> 
> 
> Если я не буду неправдой, то предыдущее  МиГ-23 ограничило перегрузку из-за проблем с системой переменной геометрии и низкий уровень толкнул для утяжеления коэффициента


А вот тут очень много неизвестного.Если с МЛ относительно ясно-есть Практическая Аэродинамика,в которой указаны ЛТХ(кстати,заниженные по сравнению с реальными).Тем не менее,есть точка отсчета.А вот официальные ЛТХ 23-18,насколько я знаю,нигде не публиковались.Известно,что на МЛД ввели крыло33,про этом доп.перегрузка составила 8ед,угол атаки 33град(вместо 28) и Vmin эволютивная-350(при том,что на крыле16 осталась-400).Но насколько изменилась маневренность,сказать трудно.Один из пилотов,к которому я обратился,ответил,что судить можно по отношению Су у крыла33 и 45.В частности,на скорости 450 радиусы виража визуально почти вдвое меньше,т.е.на уровне Миг-29.Но как произвести интерполяцию на остальные скорости,я лично не знаю.В то же время,В.Баженов на авиа.ру писал,что идею крыла33 на МЛД загробило недостаточно проверенное решение установить систему автоматического выпуска носков.По его словам,при скорости 550-850 носки выходили уже при угле атаки 12град и работали как воздушные тормоза.В то же время другие пилоты знать ничего не знали об этой проблеме.Например,Хан написал,что,да,носки выходили при 11 или 12град,Сх увеличивался,тряска усиливалась,но по жизни это никому особо не мешало.Потом крыло33 отменили,носки "заклепали",но кто знал и хотел продолжал пользоваться стреловидностью33.Но,опять-таки,насколько изменились радиусы-я не знаю.Далее,Capt.Dmitry с авиа.ру заявил-перекладывая крыло с 30град до 60(или наоборот-не помню),давили 21.Здесь опять неясно.Если переложить крыло с 30 на 45,наверно и можно,поскольку мах.перегрузка при скоростях 450-500 примерно равна допустимой перегрузке при перекладывании,то,как с крыла45 перейти на 60 или 72 непонятно-при скорости800-850 макс.перегрузка намного больше перегрузки при перекладывании крыла(по практ.аэродинамике)
Про РЛПК и ТП я пока вообще не пишу,т.к. тут больше вопросов,чем ответов.
В общем,если кто-то может поправить/дополнить-буду очень признателен

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Что-то вы сказки какие-то рассказываете.
> Где-то в инете есть материал где израильтяне описывают трофейный МиГ-23. В общем они остались спокойны за безопасность "ридной еврейщины". :)


В Авиамастере была очень интересная статья о событиях в Анголе после ухода кубинцев. Ангольцы воспользовались услугами наемников. Среди них был голландец майор, летавший ранее на Ф-16, так вот он был весьма и весьма высокого мнения о МиГ-23. Из недостатков традиционно отметили прожорливость двигателя, и по его мнению недостаточный обзор из кабины. О радаре мнения нет, ангольцы видимо его использовали как балласт, так как он не работал.
Из достоинств по памяти: прочную конструкцию, высокие ЛТХ.

----------


## Serega

> Извините,но израильтяне испытывали не МЛД


 - от жеж блин. МЛД были разные. И если буквоедствовать, то тот что у вас в музее - тоже называется МЛД, несмотря на отсутствие "лямбда-наплывов". Посмотри на НЧК - там 2 антенны.

----------


## Igor_k

Да конечно,можно и 23-19 обозвать МЛД,только ЛТХ все равно будут другие.Как говорит Юки-труба пониже и дым пожиже

----------


## Chizh

> В Авиамастере была очень интересная статья о событиях в Анголе после ухода кубинцев. Ангольцы воспользовались услугами наемников. Среди них был голландец майор, летавший ранее на Ф-16, так вот он был весьма и весьма высокого мнения о МиГ-23. Из недостатков традиционно отметили прожорливость двигателя, и по его мнению недостаточный обзор из кабины. О радаре мнения нет, ангольцы видимо его использовали как балласт, так как он не работал.
> Из достоинств по памяти: прочную конструкцию, высокие ЛТХ.


Традиционно вокруг слухов выстраиваются целые легенды. :)

Вот что пишут в Википедии.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikoyan-Gurevich_MiG-23

_The Dutch pilot Leon Van Maurer, who had more than 1200 hours flying F-16s, flew against MiG-23ML Flogger-Gs from air bases in Germany and the U.S. as part of NATO's aerial mock combat training with Soviet equipment. He concluded that the MiG-23ML has superiority on the vertical plane over early F-16 variants, is just slightly inferior to the F-16A on the horizontal plane, and has superior BVR capability._

Перевод:
Датский пилот Leon Van Maurer, имеющий более1200 часов налета на F-16, летал против МиГ-23МЛ с баз в Германии и США в рамках боевых тренировок с советским оборудованием (самолетами).
Он заключил, что МиГ-23МЛ имеет превосходство на вертикалях над ранними вариантами F-16, слегка уступает F-16A в горизонтальном маневрировани и превосходит в ДВБ.

К слову, F-16A вообще не имеет возможности вести ДВБ.

----------


## Chizh

> Извините,но израильтяне испытывали не МЛД(т.е.23-18).Им пригнали 23-19В,он стоит на базе Хацерим,в часе езды от меня.на нем нет примамбасов от МЛД(генераторы вихрей на ПВД,клыки на НЧК).И очень сильно сомневаюсь,что на нем стоял Н008 с увеличенной дальностью обнаружения,новыми режимами  (в первую очередь-БВБ).Кстати,израильтяне как раз оценили ероплан достаточно высоко.Хотя,разумеется,F-15 лучше,даже без учета коэффициента арабистости


Да, вы правы.
На экспортном МЛД небыло крайних аэродинамических наворотов.

----------


## Micro

> The Dutch pilot Leon Van Maurer, who had more than 1200 hours flying F-16s, flew against MiG-23ML Flogger-Gs from air bases in Germany and the U.S.


То есть, он вовсе не летал на МиГ-23... 

Но я уверен, что в Анголе был другой голландец.  :Cool:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> То есть, он вовсе не летал на МиГ-23... 
> 
> Но я уверен, что в Анголе был другой голландец.


А чем достоверность всеми любимой Викпедии отличается от Авиамастера? Найдите этот номер, прочтите сами.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chizh

> А чем достоверность всеми любимой Викпедии отличается от Авиамастера? Найдите этот номер, прочтите сами.


Я даже Википедии верю больше чем Авиамастеру.  :Smile: 

На самом деле я поискал в инете упоминания о датском летчике в Анголе, но ничего найти не удалось, зато нашлась не одна ссылка про датского летчика, пилота F-16, который дал оценку МиГ-23 после совместных учений. Не правда ли странно?

ИМХО, у автора статьи в Авиамастере либо был "испорченный телефон", либо проблемы с английским, либо то и другое плюс хорошая фантазия.

----------


## Холостяк

То Петр Берестовой:
В Авиамастере видимо брали источники из зарубежной прессы. Это скорее всего или Air Forces Monthly или WAP, где писали о том, что наемники из Executive Outcomes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Outcomes), которые воевали в южной Африке и которые летали на МиГ-23 и на Миражах, поделились своими впечатлениями о 23. И отзывы вполне неплохие. Особо отмечали надёжность и прочность рамы и двигателя, минимум обслуживания на полевом аэродроме и африканском климате, стабильная платформа - хороший пилот попадал в мост с одного захода бомбами, отличная пушка - надёжная и точная, ускорение - на прямой Миг был значительно энергичней Миража. И что действительно, видимо им досталось техника с выведенными из строя прицельными комплексами... 
А Чижу: 
Ничего странного нет. Так что тут надо уточнить инфрмацию из которой Авиамастер перепечатку сделал. И Википедия тоже людьми пишется и ссылки выдает... Если пишут про Датчанина Leon Van Maurer то и там источник должен был быть, особенно про ДВБ... И тем более если на боевом встретится Ф-16А и 23, то никто не будет спрашивать может 16 вести  ДВБ или нет... Это тоже к слову... (только вот имя датчанина вообще в поисковике ничего не дало)
По теме:
От себя хочу отметить, на своем опыте, что МиГ-23 МЛД по ускорению был расторопнее первых МиГ-29 9-12 поступающих в войска. Старички, которые еще не переучились на 9-12, "вставляли" по Курсу " воздушные бои с истребителями" - молодежь которая уже осваивалась на МиГ-29 и посмеивались над этим. МиГ-23 хороший самолет, просто надо было его понять и "копчиком" чувствовать. А у нас в войсках летчики его возможности освоили процентов на 50-60. Вот и оценивают его несколько не объективно. Я одного летчика знал, так он панически боялся посадки, его стопорило прямо, но летал хорошо. Позже он пораньше списался. Кто летал на 23 не только в "ПМУ", а испытатели, или на реальные боевые, то могут еще давать оценки. Под 4 х 4 и на "ББ" МиГ-23 устойчиво держал цель, не срывался на крутых. И по земле положить в круг пару ФАБ-250 - без проблем, а потом из пушки... У нас даже в центре круга шест бомбой "выковыривали". На 23 сбивали на учениях и сверхзвуковые ракеты КРМ при скорости сближения около 3500, сшибали малоразмерные разведчики ВР-3 на высоте от 50 метров на скорости 500-800. Садили Сесны из ФРГ зажимая в клещи, шли на 16 град почти на посадочной скорости, но устойчиво как по рельсам. Лопали воздушные шары из ГШ-23, а он диаметром в метр! А так бывало и "козлили" на нем за всю печаль! Потом в Афгане... МиГ-23 вообще успешно работал по "программе" ИБАшников. Это показывает его возможность и в этом, и причем не хуже Сухих работал по земле... Хороший самолет был. Только вот, изматывал он очень при пилотировании, перегрузки воздействуют длительно. Чтоб поняли, на том же МиГ-29 можно закрутить фигуру с перегрузочкой более "весомой", но она переносится легче - так как кратковременна. На 23 даже небольшая действует несколько дольше, чем и "выжимает" как лимон.
.... Глобальные заключения о превосходствах, которые выдают даже не пилотировавшие этот самолет, не только улыбают, но и просто не интересны. Особо хочу отметить "знатока" и "летчика всех времен и народов" Юкки, который летал только праваком на школьном Ту-134 "Буратино", крутил на нем штурвал и не имеющем представления о РУС истребителя. Однако он умело выдает, как обычно, отсебятину и вранье....
Несколько ссылок об участии Сирийских МиГ-23 различных модификаций в войне с Израилем. Хочу отметить о сирийских летчиках кто летал на МиГ-23. Даже по подготовке из текста видно, хотя кроме этого я знаю по рассказам, что их подготовка состояла в Красноводске: первый самостоятельный полёт - по кругу, второй - на полигон, с реальным пуском ракеты, третий - домой, родину защищать. И то сбивали они на ниших МиГах подготовленных израильтян за всю печаль! Я сторонник приводить слова тех кто видел и участвовал, так вот...Оценивая результаты боевого применения истребителей в боях над долиной Бекаа, один "крупный израильский военоначальник" (оставшийся инкогнито) в интервью журналу Flight International, касаясь оценки самолета МиГ-23, заявил: "Мое мнение....таково: советские самолеты очень хороши, судя по тому, что мы знаем о их возможностях и что видели на практике. Однако их летчики часто действовали не тогда, где нужно и не там, где нужно...." Подводя общие итоги боев в Ливане, Главный военный советник в Сирии Григорий Яшкин писал: "... сирийские соединения и части, принявшие участие в боевых действиях, не только не потеряли свою боеспособность, а наоборот, окрепли, уверовали в свою силу, убедились в надежности и превосходстве советского оружия в их руках". Однако не смотря на, в целом, благоприятный для Сирии итог боев, США сумели добиться выдающейся победы в "психологической войне", успешно проведя широкомасштабную пропагандистскую кампанию, направленную, в первую очередь, против Советского Союза. Данные о потерях в войне, опубликованные в Израиле, где утверждалось (впрочем, не официально, а со ссылками на непроименованные "хорошо информированные израильские должностные лица") об уничтожении в воздушных боях 102 сирийских самолетов и о потере всего одной своей машины, сбитой огнем с земли), носили ярко выраженный пропагандистский характер. Однако итоги войны в Ливане "мировой общественности" стали известны почти исключительно по сообщениям американских и западноевропейских информационных агентств, полностью повторивших информацию израильских источников. Hет ничего удивительно, что израильтяне - известные мастера пропагандистской и психологической войны - мягко говоря, "преуменьшили" свои потери и завысили урон, нанесенный противнику: в конце-концов, война есть война и каждый историк знает, что сообщения "Совинформибюро" или американские оперативные сводки о боях с Японией - малоподходящий источник для изучения хода войны 1941-45 гг. Однако США использовали свою самую мощную в мире пропагандистскую машину для дискредитации СССР перед его союзниками, а также продвижения на мировой рынок своей авиационной техники, в частности, истребителей F-16, которым создавалась реклама "убийц МиГов". Однако в реальности потери Фантомов были не малые. И в конце концов Америка вынуждена была оказать давление на Израиль и склонить к мирному решению конфликта. 
Далее интересный факт о взаимных дружеских визитах наших пилотов из Липецка в США и американских пилотов в Липецк. В целом, по мнению Харчевского, «Игл» по маневренным характеристикам уступает Су-27 и МиГ-29. По оценке другого летчика ЦБПиПЛС, маневренные возможности «Игла» более всего соответствуют аналогичным возможностям самолета МиГ-23. Как говорится - летчики говорят!
*МиГ-23 на Ближнем Востоке:*
http://www.inventors.ru/index.asp?mode=2287
http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/bv/mig23/mig23.html
*О самолете (одной из модификаций):*
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig23mf.html
*Испытатели об МиГ-23:*
http://www.testpilot.ru/review/notes/16_mig23-11.htm
http://www.testpilot.ru/review/notes/28_mig23ub.htm
*А вот воспоминания:*
http://www.testpilot.ru/review/war/syria.htm
*А вот ссылка по двигателю:*
http://www.be-and-co.com/ako/dvigate...l-uzh-slozhno/

----------


## Chizh

> То Петр Берестовой:
> В Авиамастере видимо брали источники из зарубежной прессы. Это скорее всего или Air Forces Monthly или WAP, где писали о том, что наемники из Executive Outcomes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Outcomes), которые воевали в южной Африке и которые летали на МиГ-23 и на Миражах, поделились своими впечатлениями о 23. И отзывы вполне неплохие. Особо отмечали надёжность и прочность рамы и двигателя, минимум обслуживания на полевом аэродроме и африканском климате, стабильная платформа - хороший пилот попадал в мост с одного захода бомбами, отличная пушка - надёжная и точная, ускорение - на прямой Миг был значительно энергичней Миража. И что действительно, видимо им досталось техника с выведенными из строя прицельными комплексами...


А ссылка на эти впечатления где?



> А Чижу: 
> Ничего странного нет. Так что тут надо уточнить инфрмацию из которой Авиамастер перепечатку сделал. И Википедия тоже людьми пишется и ссылки выдает... Если пишут про Датчанина Leon Van Maurer то и там источник должен был быть, особенно про ДВБ...
>  И тем более если на боевом встретится Ф-16А и 23, то никто не будет спрашивать может 16 вести  ДВБ или нет... Это тоже к слову... (только вот имя датчанина вообще в поисковике ничего не дало)


Источников с указанием имени этого пилота, в отношении МиГ-23 достаточно. Все они содержат описание аналогичное Википедии.
Действительно странного нечего нет. В прессе часто печатают доморощенные сказки вкупе с искаженными фактами.

----------


## Chizh

> ...Оценивая результаты боевого применения истребителей в боях над долиной Бекаа, один "крупный израильский военоначальник" (оставшийся инкогнито) в интервью журналу Flight International, касаясь оценки самолета МиГ-23, заявил: "Мое мнение....таково: советские самолеты очень хороши, судя по тому, что мы знаем о их возможностях и что видели на практике.... Однако их летчики часто действовали не тогда, где нужно и не там, где нужно...." Подводя общие итоги боев в Ливане, Главный военный советник в Сирии Григорий Яшкин писал: "... сирийские соединения и части, принявшие участие в боевых действиях, не только не потеряли свою боеспособность, а наоборот, окрепли, уверовали в свою силу, убедились в надежности и превосходстве советского оружия в их руках".


Да уж. Вот агитпроп то! :)
Все выше сказанное больше относится к жанру "арабских народнях сказок и верований" к действительности имеющие отношение весьма отдаленное.



> Однако не смотря на, в целом, благоприятный для Сирии итог боев...


А давайте детально, про "..в целом, благоприятный для Сирии итог боев..." поговорим? Это вы про что?



> ... США сумели добиться выдающейся победы в "психологической войне", успешно проведя широкомасштабную пропагандистскую кампанию, направленную, в первую очередь, против Советского Союза.


США умеют грамотно воевать и грамотно давить. Это их заслуга.




> Данные о потерях в войне, опубликованные в Израиле, где утверждалось (впрочем, не официально, а со ссылками на непроименованные "хорошо информированные израильские должностные лица") об уничтожении в воздушных боях 102 сирийских самолетов и о потере всего одной своей машины, сбитой огнем с земли), носили ярко выраженный пропагандистский характер.


Есть другие, "истинно правоверные" арабские данные с обратной результативностью. По моему арабы тогда уничтожили все израильские ВВС и даже больше.  :Smile:  



> Однако итоги войны в Ливане "мировой общественности" стали известны почти исключительно по сообщениям американских и западноевропейских информационных агентств, полностью повторивших информацию израильских источников.


Отнюдь. На одной шестой части суши общественности доводили только самые правдивые сводки с фронтов победоносной войны с сионистскими агрессорами.




> Однако США использовали свою самую мощную в мире пропагандистскую машину для дискредитации СССР перед его союзниками, а также продвижения на мировой рынок своей авиационной техники, в частности, истребителей F-16, которым создавалась реклама "убийц МиГов".


Абсолютно закономерно. Только не F-16, а F-15.



> Однако в реальности потери Фантомов были не малые.


ну и какие "не малые" потери? Мы про 82 год говорим?



> И в конце концов Америка вынуждена была оказать давление на Израиль и склонить к мирному решению конфликта.


Т.е. из-за потерь Фантомов Америка склоняла Израиль к перемирию?
Не смешите народ. :)



> Далее интересный факт о взаимных дружеских визитах наших пилотов из Липецка в США и американских пилотов в Липецк. В целом, по мнению Харчевского, «Игл» по маневренным характеристикам уступает Су-27 и МиГ-29. По оценке другого летчика ЦБПиПЛС, маневренные возможности «Игла» более всего соответствуют аналогичным возможностям самолета МиГ-23. Как говорится - летчики говорят!


Это по известному материалу В. Ильина такие выводы? Не стоит так доверять "популяризатору" от авиации.
Есть специальная литература для летчиков, в которой просто и понятно расписаны преимущества и недостатки наших самолетов по сравнению с западными.
Су-27 действительно очень достойная машина, она имеет заметное преимущество в горизонтальном маневре перед F-15 на скоростях менее 600 км/ч. На больших скоростях небольшое преимущество у F-15.
МиГ-29 сливает F-15 понемногу во всем, кроме скороподъемности у земли до 3000 м и на большой скорости.
МиГ-23 в этой компании рядом не стоял.

----------


## Chizh

Небольшой офф.

На днях на форуме авиабазе Балансера был выложен перевод одной из глав книги “Fire in the Sky” by Amos Amir (brigadier-general). UK: Pen & Sword Aviation, 2005.
http://balancer.ru/forum/punbb/viewt...?id=25657&p=32

В этом фрагменте описывается известный бой советских летчиков с израильскими ВВС 30 июля 1970 г над Египтом, глазами израильского пилота.

_Глава 28 «Огонь в небе, 30 июля 1970 г».

С самого начала года происходило растущее участие русских «советников» в событиях в Египте. Они «советовали» во всех составных частях египетских вооруженных сил, но в первую очередь в ВВС и ПВО. На протяжении многих лет русские вооружали египтян и обучали их, как техническому обслуживанию боевой техники, так и тактике её применения.

Русские советники присутствовали в египетских эскадрильях на постоянной основе, обучая и консультируя египтян по всем вопросам. Тем не менее, отношения между египетскими летчиками и их русскими инструкторами не были по-настоящему теплыми. Русские зачастую вели себя высокомерно и не упускали случая упрекнуть египтян в их неумелости. Египтяне чувствовали себя оскорбленными и это чувство росло по мере продолжения Войны на Истощение с растущим числом их поражений в воздухе, когда число потерянных ими самолетов уже измерялось десятками. Русские настойчиво продолжали объяснять это некомпетентностью египетских летчиков.

Весной 1970 г русские пилоты сами начали летать в египетском небе. Поначалу они ограничили район своих полетов территорией в глубине египетской территории. Они не приближались к Суэцкому каналу и избегая контакта с израильскими самолетами. Разведка наших ВВС внимательно наблюдала за действиями русских и знала очень многое о них. Когда наступило лето, а египетская авиация продолжала нести тяжелые потери, русские пилоты начали появляться и в приканальной зоне. В начале июля стало достоверно известно, что МиГ-21, пилотируемый русским летчиком, атаковал израильский штурмовик Скайхок, бомбивший египетские позиции у канала, и открыл огонь по нему. Скайхок был поврежден, но не был сбит и его пилот смог совершить благополучную посадку. 

Радиоперехват переговоров противника был очень важным средством получения информации о нем и велся непрерывно. Поэтому, наша разведка имела довольно подробные сведения о деятельности русских в Египте. В том числе, мы знали, что МиГи с русскими пилотами взлетали с аэродромов в долине Нила, в нескольких десятках километров от Каира, когда египетская служба контроля за воздушным пространством обнаруживала наши самолеты в районе к югу и востоку от города Суэц. Это был как раз тот район, который наши летчики прозвали Техасом. Для нас это было эквивалентом Дикого Запада на Ближнем Востоке.

В штабе ВВС и генштабе созрело мнение, что пора перестать избегать схваток с русскими МиГами ибо политика предоставления им неприкосновенности не оправдала себя. Раз русские начали вступать в прямое противоборство с израильской авиацией, надо начинать вести себя по-другому. Командиры пяти истребительных эскадрилий были приглашены в штаб ВВС, где их проинструктировал лично командующий ВВС.

Я первым занял свою позицию для взлета. Затем, один за другим, подъехали и остальные машины моего звена. Ашер – Второй. Авраам – Третий. Гилад – Четвертый. До взлета оставалось несколько минут и я попытался подсчитать число побед, одержанных нашей четверкой. Получилось 20 побед на всех. Вряд ли, подумал я, где-либо ещё в мире есть звено с таким послужным списком.

За 2 минуты до взлета я слегка отпустил РУД и самолет скользнул в позицию слева на полосе. Остальные тут же последовали за мной и заняли свои позиции. Мы быстро проверили работу двигателей. Было необходимо соблюдать радиомолчание как это обычно делалось при совершении дальних разведывательных полетов. 

В назначенный момент, я дал «полный газ» двигателю, а затем включил форсаж и мой Мираж рванулся вперед. Остальные последовали за мной. Я повернул на запад и набрал высоту 35.000 футов (10,7 км), в направлении центрального Синая. Ашер, мой ведомый номер 2, расположился всего в нескольких метрах от меня. Левее его летел Авраам, Третий, в 700 метрах от меня. Гилад, Четвертый, его ведомый, также расположился очень близко к нему. На экране радара, оператор увидел бы только две отметки и решил бы, что летит одна пара, а не четверка. 

Я знал, что в эти же мгновения, другие звенья тоже готовятся к взлету. На авиабазе Рамат-Давид, Авиху возглавлял звено Фантомов, а за ним должно было следовать звено Миражей под командой Ури. Ещё одно звено Миражей во главе с Ифтахом готовилось на авиабазе Хатцор. Но никто не должен был ничего знать о них до критического момента. Им предстояло лететь к каналу на высоте верхушек деревьев. 

Над центральным Синаем, в районе Джебел Либни, мы снизились и исчезли с экранов радаров. Мы пересекли Суэцкий залив [обратите внимание – залив, а не канал. Значит они летели южнее города Суэц] и продолжили лететь на запад, углубляясь в египетскую территорию. Мне вдруг вспомнился мой первый полет над Египтом. С тех пор я участвовал в десятках глубоких рейдов над территорией противника и накопленный опыт безусловно сказывался. Напряжение присутствовало, но давящего страха не было. 

В намеченный момент, я дал команду: Красные, вперед! Всё ещё двумя отдельными парами, на приличном расстоянии друг от друга, но по-прежнему летевшимися в плотном строю, мы набрали высоту 35.000 футов (10,7 км), типичную для разведывательных полетов. Но у нас, конечно, не было фотокамер. Мы несли вместо них ракеты и снаряды, и были готовы нарушить нашу роль разведчиков в любой момент, вступив в воздушный бой. 

В ближневосточном небе, как только самолет наберет высоту, его видят и слышат все. Поэтому, было необходимо играть роль разведчиков безупречно. Об этом нас очень серьезно предупреждали. 

Мы уже приближались к долине Нила, когда мы повернули вправо и полетели в северо-восточном направлении. Глянув влево сквозь мерцающее марево горячего, влажного воздуха, я увидел зеленую ленту долины Нила, протянувшуюся с севера на юг. 

Красные, включить фотокамеры! – отдал я приказ чтобы запутать египетскую разведку. Мы продолжали лететь в направлении города Суэц. 

Красные, это Золотой. Огурец! – пришло сообщение из командного центра. 

Это Красный. Вас понял – ответил я. Красные, поворачиваем влево. Мы опять стали углубляться в территорию Египта. Я знал, что этот наш маневр будет слишком соблазнительным для египтян и они заглотнут наживку. Они просто обязаны будут послать перехватчики против этих двух нахальных израиьских воздушных шпионов. И мы надеялись, конечно, что на перехват вылетят русские. У нас были все основания надеяться на это, но точно узнать мы могли только через некоторое время после боя. 

Красные, это Золотой! Помидор! – пришло новое сообщение с КП. Это означало, что египтяне клюнули. Кодовое слово означало, что к нам приближаются самолеты противника. 

Красные, разворачиваемся. Сбросить баки – скомандовал я. Мы развернулись на восток чтобы бой прошел поближе к нашей территории. Теперь, когда наше подбрюшье освободилось от тяжести подвесных баков, Миражи опять обрели свою обычную резвость и мы быстро ускорялись. По моей команде, мы все ещё раз проверили все наши системы и оружие. Через несколько секунд этот маскарад закончится, перчатки будут сброшены и небо озарится огнем!

Красные, это Золотой. Атакуйте, азимут два, пять, ноль. Четверка противника впереди вас в 20 милях (35 км) и ещё одна позади них, в 35 милях (55 км). 

Вас понял. Начинаем перец. Я скомандовал включить форсаж. На запасной частоте я начал слышать голоса командиров двух других наших звеньев, в которых я узнал Авиху и Ифтаха. 

Красный, выше на 11 часах – в моих наушниках раздался голос Авраама. И я тут же увидел пару МиГов, пролетавших высоко над нами в противоположном направлении. 

Третий, атакуй южную пару, а мы займемся северной, той что повыше. Авраам, мой Третий, тут же подтвердил получение команды. 

Красные, это Золотой. Внимание, вторая четверка приближается к району боя. А через две с половиной минуты в бой вступит третья четверка – известил КП всех наших в воздухе.

В резком вертикальном маневре задрав нос своей машины, я направился навстречу двум МиГам, пикировавшим на нас с высоты. Слепящий свет в лицо не дал мне возможности продолжать следить за МиГами, и вдруг я услышал голос Ашера, Второго и моего ведомого: МиГ проскочил мимо меня слева. Я атакую его. 
Мне это не очень понравилось, так как это означало, что моя пара разбивалась на два одиночных истребителя без взаимной поддержки. Я глянул влево, но не увидел, ни Миража, ни МиГа. 

В этот момент в эфире прозвучал голос Авраама: Это Третий. Я только что сбил одного из них. На запасной частоте я слышал голоса наших партнеров на Миражах и Фантомах, которые уже тоже находились в гуще боя. 

Большая тень самолета промелькнула над моей кабиной. Я посчитал, что это был МиГ. Я очень быстро заложил вираж в направлении пикировавшего МиГа. Невдалеке от меня к югу, я увидел два грибовидных облака дыма, поднимающихся кверху от двух горящих МиГов. 

Это Второй, я сбил одного! – прозвучал голос Ашера. А я подумал про себя: И черт тебя знает, где ты сейчас находишься. 

Это Красный Первый. Преследую МиГ, азимут два, семь, ноль, высота 14.000, снижаюсь – объявил я чтобы держать звено и КП в курсе моих действий, а также в надежде, что кто-нибудь присоединится ко мне. 

Это Красный Второй, опять прозвучал голос Ашера. Получил повреждение от огня противника. Самолет под контролем. Возвращаюсь домой. Это обеспокоило меня. В глубине души я знал, что это может случиться с того самого момента как наша пара распалась. Держись, Ашер – постарался подбодрить друга я.

Между тем, я выровнял крылья и на высокой скорости шел на запад. Я использовал своё преимущество в высоте и ускорялся в погоне за своей целью. Очень-очень медленно, но дистанция между нами сокращалась. На расстоянии в 1 км, когда я уже начал готовиться к открытию огня, МиГ вошел в левый вираж и начал набор высоты. И только тогда я понял свою ошибку. Это был Фантом, а не МиГ. Я увидел также, что вдалеке на западе летел настоящий МиГ, которого и преследовал Фантом. Всё прояснилось. Фантом гнался за МиГом, а я гнался за Фантомом. 

Кто это там на 6.000 поворачивает влево на восток – обратился я в эфире, в надежде установить пилота Фантома. 

Это Кролик Третий. Кто спрашивает?

Это Красный Первый. Я сейчас слева от тебя. Присоединяйся ко мне и будем возвращаться вместе. На пути домой, мы увидели двух русских пилотов, медленно опускавшихся на своих парашютах, а снизу поднимались столбы черного дыма, исходившего от обломков МиГов, горящих на земле.

20 МиГов и 16 Миражей и Фантомов приняло участие в этой битве. Пять МиГов, пилотировавшихся русскими летчиками, были сбиты. Моё звено имело две с половиной победы. Вторая половина победы над МиГом, пораженным Авраамом, досталась Ифтаху (командиру другого звена Миражей). 
[Вот почему кто-то насчитал 6 сбитых МиГов в таблице. Потому что победа над одним МиГом была поделена между двумя летчиками, поразившими его одновременно. Они-то получили по пол-победы, но в таблице кажется, что это два самоля, а не один.]
Фантомы сбили ещё два МиГа. Один сбил Авием, а второй – Авиху. 
Русская ракета Атолл повредила сопло Миража Ашера, но повреждение было небольшим и он благополучно приземлился на авиабазе Рефидим.
Фантом, который я преследовал, пилотировал Эхуд Ханкин, восходившая звезда наших ВВС. Этот молодой летчик демонстрировал выдающиеся способности воздушного бойца. К сожалению, он погиб через 3 года во время Войны Судного Дня, когда он атаковал зенитно-ракетную батарею сирийцев на Голанских высотах.

Через некоторое время стало известно, что в тот вечер состоялось две вечеринки. Одна на авиабазе Тель-Ноф, где израильские летчики праздновали свою победу. А другая... на египетских авиабазах, где египетские пилоты отмечали поражение своих высокомерных русских учителей._

----------


## Micro

> На самом деле я поискал в инете упоминания о датском летчике в Анголе, но ничего найти не удалось


Dutch - не датчанин, а голландец.  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Dutch - не датчанин, а голландец.


Да. Сорри. Перепутал. :)

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Я смотрю, еврейская агитпроповщина ничем не лучше советской :)

----------


## Chizh

> Я смотрю, еврейская агитпроповщина ничем не лучше советской :)


По всякому бывает. ;)

----------


## Chizh

Привожу для полноты картины этот же эпизод от нашего летчика.

Фрагмент книги летчика-испытателя А.В. Акименкова «На пороге иного мира».

_    Ближе к полудню 30 июля прозвучала команда «Воздух!». Но звенья повели не на север в сторону Суэцкого канала, а на юг, через запретную для полётов зону, закрытую ракетчиками. Вскоре мы уже были над Сохненской долиной, где черные пепелища с обломками МиГов прояснили ситуацию, а детали нам рассказали в Бени-Суэйфе.
   Израильтянам надоели наши экзерсисы с действиями из воздушных засад и они организовали такую же операцию, но уже против нас.
   Так в Сохненской долине появилась радиолокационная отметка, на перехват которой было поднято звено из Ком-Авшима. Звено при боевом соприкосновении с противником вошло в крутой маневр с максимально возможной перегрузкой, чтобы упредить прицельное применение им пушек и самонаводящихся ракет. По остатку топлива 1 300 кг и разрешающей команде полкового КП звено вышло из боя с пикированием к земле и разгоном предельной скорости, т.е. спасло себя.
    К сожалению, один из пилотов оказался без противоперегрузочного костюма, во время маневра из-за «чёрной пелены» в глазах потерял своих коллег, уменьшил перегрузку и тут же был сбит.

Когда звено из Ком-Авшима уже вышло из боя, к месту схватки подошло звено из Бени-Суэйфа.
   Мимо наших ребят слева направо пронёсся «Мираж», который находился в левом развороте. Командир звена вводит самолёт в правый разворот и почти сразу же перекладывает его в левый крен, пытаясь выстроить кривую прицеливания для пуска ракет.
    В это время его ведомый видит в перископ пуск ракеты вторым «Миражом» и кричит о пуске командиру, выполняя одновременно размазанную «кадушку» и сбивая захват своего самолёта головкой самонаведения вражеской ракеты. Командир медлит с «кадушкой», поскольку его собственные ракеты уже захватили тепло летящего впереди противника.
   Далее - взрыв. От командира остался только пистолет. Всё остальное в аэрозольном состоянии стало принадлежностью долины.
   А ведомого на «кадушке» пытается достать своей пушкой настойчивый «Мираж», превращая его стабилизатор в решето. Лётчик уходит на вертикаль. Выполняет одну «мёртвую петлю», вторую и сваливается в её верхней точке в штопор. Отпускает ручку управления, вращение прекращается и мимо него проходит вниз, как ни в чем не бывало, уже упомянутый «Мираж». У него меньше нагрузка на крыло и он обходится без штопора, но оказывается под МиГом.
   Наш лётчик подтягивает нос самолёта, чтобы стрельнуть из пушки и снова вращается в штопоре. Позже они летят некоторое время на параллельных курсах. Причем наш летит домой. У него топливо на исходе.
    Прошли траверз засадного аэродрома Катамия. Наш лётчик не может сесть там, поскольку его беспомощностью на посадке тут же воспользуется противник. Впереди замаячили контуры аэродрома Каир-Вест, очерченные позициями пулемётов, пушек и ракет разных калибров в несколько ярусов. Израильтянин осознаёт глупость происходящего и разворачивается на обратный курс.
   Судьба второй пары была более простой, но не менее трагичной. На развороте звена вправо снизу сзади и мимо крайнего ведомого проскакивает «Фантом», но звено перекладывает крен влево и ведомый не успевает отстреляться, выдерживая место в боевом порядке. Естественно, кричит, что «Фантомы» сзади, и через мгновение получает ракету в двигатель. Самолёт переворачивает взрывом и лётчик в таком положении катапультируется, повреждая себе позвоночник. В последующем долго лечится, но остаётся в строю и делает успешную служебную карьеру.
   Ведущий второй пары пытается осмотреться и маневрировать. Однако перестройка внимания с общего маневра на индивидуальную опасность затягивается. Следует взрыв ракеты.
   Лётчик благополучно катапультируется. Но неблагополучно приземляется. Воздушный поток срывает незастёгнутый защитный шлём. Приземление происходит среди скал и камней. Подворачивается нога. Удар головой о камень. Смерть.
    Все последующие дни до перемирия мы пытались вызвать противника на     ответный бой. Но рыцарские дуэли в Израиле не в почете. Элитная 101-я эскадрилья, основной контингент которой состоял из наёмников, пропивала призовые деньги на тыловых базах и наши проблемы её не интересовали.
    Перемирие заключено 11 августа, но последняя запись о боевом вылете отмечена в моей лётной книжке 23 августа.
    Когда эмоции отбушевали, лётчиков собрал командир оперативной группы, в которую, кроме нашего полка, входила усиленная эскадрилья для прикрытия советской морской базы в Александрии. Командиром был прототип героя шолоховской «Судьбы человека», генерал Григорий Устинович Дольников. Он не стал искать виноватых. Специалистов по разборкам с пристрастием и без него хватало. Но сказал главное.
    Смысл сказанного состоял в том, что снимаются все запреты и ограничения на пилотаж и боевое маневрирование. Воздушную подготовку мы должны были начать с чистого листа и руководствоваться в ней своим здравым смыслом, а не чужой совестью. Генерал призвал нас верить собственным инстинктам и интуиции, а сам обязался верить в нашу общую удачу.
    Эти несколько фраз определили сразу и суть задачи, и способ её решения. Только полная свобода индивидуального и коллективного творчества, в том числе - творчества подсознательного, могла привести к победе, поскольку никто не знал даже общих подходов к ней.
	Одновременно подводилась черта под сверхзвуковыми, стратосферными и ракетоносными амбициями фронтовой авиации. Оказалось, что на том самом фронте, ради которого она создавалась, ничего такого особенно не надо. Но нужно участвовать в повседневных фронтовых делах, разделяя тяготы окопной жизни сухопутных войск, и предотвращать влияние на эти дела со стороны противника, т.е. осуществлять господство в воздухе._

----------


## Холостяк

В сказанном выше моем посте нет никаких моих личных оценок самолета в конфликтах, так как сам не участвовал. Привел издержки других, кто знает и владеет ситуацией. Я знаю воочию, что машина хорошая, нормальное управляемость, точность в применении оружием. Как у нас говорят - "в разведку бы пошел с ним" (в бой бы пошел на ней). Однако в постах, которые хают эту машину, я вижу только вранье и выдумки людей которые вообще никакого отношения ни имеют ни к боевым действиям, ни к авиации, ни вообще к конкретному самолету, а занимаются демагогией и подтасовкой вранья таких же фигурантов. Касаемо пропаганды израильтян и амеров специально привел выдержку, чтоб люди почитали как эти умельцы лгут о своих победах.




> Да уж. Вот агитпроп то! :)
> Все выше сказанное больше относится к жанру "арабских народных сказок и верований" к действительности имеющие отношение весьма отдаленное.


Причем тут арабские народные сказки? Или они Вам нравятся? Тупить не надо и подменять смысл сказанного людьми которые знали ситуацию. Агтки и лозунгов тут нет, что не сказать в победоносных цифрах и амеро-еврейских речах о превосходстве. Мной приведены выдержки людей кто знает ситуацию, в том числе и еврея. В частности о самолете МиГ-23. Это у Вас верование и вообще отношение ни только к тем событиям, но и к истребителю МиГ-23 - весьма отдаленное и больное. 



> А давайте детально, про "..в целом, благоприятный для Сирии итог боев..." поговорим? Это вы про что?


Я понимаю что собеседник, что-то забыл или ошибся, но когда тупит - это другое дело. Вы вообще историю Ближневосточных конфликтов знаете? Я про то, что скока там Израиль не вел агрессивную и захватническую политику нанося удары авиацией, танковые удары... А благоприятный итог тот, что как израильтяне попу не рвали и самолетами и танками - их все равно турнули везде, а как только боевые действия переходили на израильскую территорию тут уже сразу вмешивались американцы или поддерживали огнем кораблей и авиации или уговаривали мирно все порешать, пока не поздно для израильтят.



> США умеют грамотно воевать и грамотно давить. Это их заслуга.


Вы еще попу им полижите. Это ж надо! "Благодаря им!!! Грамотно воевать! Обалдеть!!! Они грамотно воюют!? Это где ж такое было? Им везде задницу надирали! Что во Вьетнаме, что в Корее, что тогда в Нормандии, что сейчас в Ираке...
Касаемо, что давить, так это не давить, а вести себя хамски и нагло.




> Есть другие, "истинно правоверные" арабские данные с обратной результативностью. По моему арабы тогда уничтожили все израильские ВВС и даже больше.


Что за белая горячка? Обратитесь немедленно в медучреждение.




> Отнюдь. На одной шестой части суши общественности доводили только самые правдивые сводки с фронтов победоносной войны с сионистскими агрессорами.


Неужели!?




> Абсолютно закономерно. Только не F-16, а F-15.


Обалденный специалист по амеровской боевой подготовке! Уж не брехал бы. Специально для брехунов выкладываю одну из первых попавшихся статей. Так вот там "Убийцами МиГов" обзывают и тренируют пилотов не только Ф-16, но и 15, 18... У них все "Убицы", куда не плюнь...



> ну и какие "не малые" потери? Мы про 82 год говорим?


Такие немалые. Говорим.



> Т.е. из-за потерь Фантомов Америка склоняла Израиль к перемирию?
> Не смешите народ. :)


Сами не смешите народ! Перемирие было потому, что как израильтяне не старались, никак не смогли уже остановить перенос боевых действий на их территорию. Вот и быстро подсуетились о мире.



> Это по известному материалу В. Ильина такие выводы? Не стоит так доверять "популяризатору" от авиации.
> Есть специальная литература для летчиков, в которой просто и понятно расписаны преимущества и недостатки наших самолетов по сравнению с западными.
> Су-27 действительно очень достойная машина, она имеет заметное преимущество в горизонтальном маневре перед F-15 на скоростях менее 600 км/ч. Выше небольшое преимущество у F-15.
> МиГ-29 сливает F-15 во всем кроме скороподъемности у земли до 3000 м.
> МиГ-23 в этой компании рядом не стоял.


Какие выводы? Вы о чем? Это мнение тех кто пилотировал и почувствовал разницу. А ваши голословные слова "выше преимущество у Ф-15". Это Вы так умело в воздухе сравнили машины? Скорость секундомером мерили? А высоту - рулеткой? Ха-ха-ха!

Тут же на сайте есть статья по сравнению МиГ-29 и амеров. Ссылка: http://www.airforce.ru/articles/mig2...ig29vsfa18.htm
Так что и тут не порть воздух о "слабой" скороподъемности МиГ-29...

И у меня другие данные, по тому что МиГ-23 "и рядом не стоял". Даже не то что бы стоял, но и мог успешно его атаковать и победить, как в прочем и было..."В боях над Ливаном в 1982-83 гг. были продемонстрированы как сильные, так и слабые стороны МиГ-23. К первым относились высокие скоростные и разгонные характеристики, приближающиеся к соответствующим характеристикам лучшего истребителя ВВС Израиля - F-15A и дававшие возможность выполнять стремительную атаку и выходить из боя с высокой скоростью, установив крыло на максимальный угол стреловидности (по мнению некоторых западных специалистов, МиГ-23, при умелом пилотировании, был способен успешно атаковать, а затем выйти из-под контрудара в бою с любым зарубежным истребителем). Определеные шансы на выживание давала МиГу и способность к относительно длительному скоростному полету на малой высоте с крылом, установленным в положение максимальной стреловидности: истребители F-15 и F-16 с низкой удельной нагрузкой на крыло испытывали у земли слишком сильную болтанку, такую "езду по булыжной мостовой" не могли долго выдерживать даже хорошо тренированные летчики. В то же время МиГ-23 (даже последняя его модификация, МиГ-23МЛ), несколько уступал F-15 как по максимальной, так и по минимальной допустимой скорости (впрочем, превосходство "Игла" по скорости было скороее теоретическим: на практике F-15 не мог превышать М=2,3). Слабой стороной "Двадцатьретьего" явилась худшая маневренность по сравнению с новейшими машинами американского производства. До скорости 1200 км/ч МиГ-23 имел меньшую располагаемую перегрузку, чем F-15, а следовательно и меньшие угловые скорости разворота и большее время виража. Проигрыш МиГа американской машине по установившейся угловой скорости разворота (при V=900 км/ч) составлял для различных высот 2-6 град./с. Однако при скоростях свыше 1200 км/ч преимущества постепенно переходили к МиГу. Уступал МиГ-23 "Иглу", также, в разгонных характеристиках при угле стреловидности 45 град. и маневрировании со средними перегрузками, близкими к предельным. Это позволяло F-15 в ходе боя постепенно накапливать превосходство в энергии (по скорости и высоте). Потребная скорость ввода МиГ-23 в вертикальный маневр была также несколько выше, чем у F-15. Максимальная высота ввода в петлю Hестерова для МиГа составляла 4000 м, а для F-15 - 7000 м, при этом в верхней точке вертикальных маневров МиГ-23 имел меньшую скорость, чем "Игл". Определенными преимуществами перед МиГ-23МФ и особенно МиГ-23МС обладал и радиолокационный комплекс американского самолета. Однако возможности ПРЛК усовершенствованных самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и F-15A с БРЛС AN/APG-63 оказались примерно равными: "Игл" был в состоянии обнаружить МиГ-23 на максимальной дальности до 100-110 км (при курсовом угле 90 град.), МиГ-23МЛ мог "увидеть" F-15A (при тех же условиях) на удалении 90-95 км. БРЛС обоих самолетов имели возможность обнаруживать цели на фоне земли. Хотя зона обзора БРЛС AN/APG-63 по азимуту вдвое превосходила зону обзора РП-23 (соответственно, +/-60 и +/-30 град.), разрешение по угловым координатам у советской радиолокационной станции было в 1,5 раза лучше, чем у американской (что позволяло, в частности, скрывать от противника истинное число МиГов, летящих в плотном строю).

И мне уже надоело общаться со всякими недоумкам вообще не пилотирующим самолет и делающим умозаключения на основе пропагандистских листовок амеров, израильтян или выдумкам наших подобных теоретиков. Вон, в Интернете полно мусора. Кто кого мог "увидеть" на радаре.... Ну потеха, блин...

_Что касается вопросов о машине которую я знаю, то могу рассказать, но всякие там сравнения с Мессершмитами или Ф-ххх, пропагандистских спорах - уж извольте.... Правильно испанский собеседник написал, что нравится ему этот самолет и все - наплевать на пропаганду. Так и мне - нравится МиГ-23, так как я его знаю как и его возможности, а на то что брехуны пишут - мне наплевать. Правда о 23 мне известна. И знаю как амеры боялись в свое время когда в небе эти машины, а так бы уж давно лезли бы.... Противоборство же на информационном поле никогда не даст результата, позволяющего выявить слабые и сильные стороны машины, а уж тем более ее преимущества перед конкурентом. Поэтому в этой лабуде даже и участвовать не собираюсь... И тем более читать бредовый перевод книги, как он кипОй(ермолкой) и глазами сбивал МиГи... Да же с первых слов понятно - очередная художественно - пропагандистско - публицистическая ерундистика._
_А так, как один приятель своей жене рот закрыл, когда она ему "умности" начала выдавать, про то как надо машиной управлять, он ей сказал - "Ты сама сядь и порули!". Вот она присела и больше рот свой и не открывала... Такой же совет и трепочам из Интернета - "Ты присядь за штурвал (спортивного, транспортника) или за РУС истребителя и полетай, а потом уж высказывайся". А то похоже, что и "женщину не поимел, а рассказов о секспохождениях - прям не остановить словесный понос!"...._

----------


## Nazar

> США умеют грамотно воевать и грамотно давить. Это их заслуга.


Как-то в свете событий последних десятилетий , слух уж больно режет.

А можно спросить, что это за литература специальная, для летчиков, ни разу не видел.?

----------


## Chizh

Любезнейший, вот вы мало того что непоследовательный тип, да еще и с памятью у вас проблемы.  :Smile:  



> В сказанном выше моем посте нет никаких моих личных оценок самолета в конфликтах, так как сам не участвовал.


Да уж. Особенно хорошо согласуется с этим заявлением фразы типа "От себя хочу отметить..." и т.д. :)



> Привел издержки других, кто знает и владеет ситуацией.


Действительно "издержек" там хватает. :)



> Я знаю воочию, что машина хорошая, нормальное управляемость, точность в применении оружием. Как у нас говорят - "в разведку бы пошел с ним" (в бой бы пошел на ней). Однако в постах, которые хают эту машину, я вижу только вранье и выдумки людей которые вообще никакого отношения ни имеют ни к боевым действиям, ни к авиации, ни вообще к конкретному самолету, а занимаются демагогией и подтасовкой вранья таких же фигурантов. Касаемо пропаганды израильтян и амеров специально привел выдержку, чтоб люди почитали как эти умельцы лгут о своих победах.


Улыбнуло.
Вы просто прирожденный политработник.




> Причем тут арабские народные сказки? Или они Вам нравятся? Тупить не надо и подменять смысл сказанного людьми которые знали ситуацию. Агтки и лозунгов тут нет, что не сказать в победоносных цифрах и амеро-еврейских речах о превосходстве.


Насчет "тупить" это вы не по адресу.
Арабские народные сказки цитируете вы по словам советской пропаганды тех лет.



> Я понимаю что собеседник, что-то забыл или ошибся, но когда тупит - это другое дело. Вы вообще историю Ближневосточных конфликтов знаете?
>  Я про то, что скока там Израиль не вел агрессивную и захватническую политику нанося удары авиацией, танковые удары... А благоприятный итог тот, что как израильтяне попу не рвали и самолетами и танками - их все равно турнули везде, а как только боевые действия переходили на израильскую территорию тут уже сразу вмешивались американцы или поддерживали огнем кораблей и авиации или уговаривали мирно все порешать, пока не поздно для израильтят.


Да вы просто клоун.
"Турнули везде" как раз арабов.
Благоприятный итог или победа оценивается по результату достижения поставленных целей. У арабов эти цели просты и незамысловаты - смести сионистское образование с лица земли.
Посмотрите на карту и подумайте о "благоприятном итоге". :)

Потери арабов во всех конфликтах были значительно больше израильских и ниразу вооруженным путем они не добились никаких успехов.



> Вы еще попу им полижите. Это ж надо! "Благодаря им!!! Грамотно воевать! Обалдеть!!! Они грамотно воюют!? Это где ж такое было? Им везде задницу надирали! Что во Вьетнаме, что в Корее, что тогда в Нормандии, что сейчас в Ираке...


Сложно спорить с человеком у которого напрочь отсутствует чувство реальности. :)

Корея.
У северян была цель установить свою демократию на юге. У южан и ООН - отстоять независимость юга.
Опять же взгляните на карту и посмотрите кто выполнил поставленные задачи лучше.

Вьетнам это политической поражение США, точно такое же как у РФ в Чечне 1996 года. Политики приняли решение о выводе войск когда военные хотели раскатать супостата посерьезному.
Если судить вашими категориями, то получается что чеченские бандиты победили Россию. Аналогия такая же.

В Ираке они быстро и грамотно раскатали Саддама, несмотря на обещания некоторых продвинутых "аналитиков" получить второй Вьетнам и кровавую баню. Сейчас погрязли в партизанщине опять же как наши в Чечне.



> Что за белая горячка? Обратитесь немедленно в медучреждение.


Опять вы не по адресу. Видимо больше сказать уже нечего. :)





> Неужели!?


На полном серьезе! :)





> Обалденный специалист по амеровской боевой подготовке! Уж не брехал бы. Специально для брехунов выкладываю одну из первых попавшихся статей. Так вот там "Убийцами МиГов" обзывают и тренируют пилотов не только Ф-16, но и 15, 18... У них все "Убицы", куда не плюнь...


У них убийцами мигов называют самолеты на которых летчики добивались воздушных побед.
Что касается тренировок пилотов US NAVY с немецкой 73-й эскадрильей, то задачи там прозаичны. В 90-х годах нужно было рассеять страх американских пилотов перед МиГ-29, что они и сделали организовав соотвутвующие маневры и показав что "не так страшен черт..".



> Такие немалые. Говорим.


Ну так вы цифру назовите а не занимайтесь демагогией.




> Сами не смешите народ! Перемирие было потому, что как израильтяне не старались, никак не смогли уже остановить перенос боевых действий на их территорию. Вот и быстро подсуетились о мире.


Тут вы просто какой-то бред несете.
Перемирие всегда заключалось когда арабы были разбиты и уже не способны к адекватным действиям.




> Какие выводы? Вы о чем? Это мнение тех кто пилотировал и почувствовал разницу. А ваши голословные слова "выше преимущество у Ф-15". Это Вы так умело в воздухе сравнили машины? Скорость секундомером мерили? А высоту - рулеткой? Ха-ха-ха!


Это данные соответсвующего военного НИИ.
Я понимаю, что вы в основном пользуетесь мурзилочной литературой обильно сдобренной фантазией авторов. Попробуйте почитать хотябы Федосова. Надеюсь, что он не будет слишком сложным для вашего понимания. ;)



> Тут же на сайте есть статья по сравнению МиГ-29 и амеров. Ссылка: http://www.airforce.ru/articles/mig2...ig29vsfa18.htm
> Так что и тут не порть воздух о "слабой" скороподъемности МиГ-29...


Посмотрите табличку которую я прикрепил. У МиГа действительно отличная скороподъемность, до 3000 м на больших скоростях.



> ...Определенными преимуществами перед МиГ-23МФ и особенно МиГ-23МС обладал и радиолокационный комплекс американского самолета. Однако возможности ПРЛК усовершенствованных самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и F-15A с БРЛС AN/APG-63 оказались примерно равными: "Игл" был в состоянии обнаружить МиГ-23 на максимальной дальности до 100-110 км (при курсовом угле 90 град.), МиГ-23МЛ мог "увидеть" F-15A (при тех же условиях) на удалении 90-95 км. БРЛС обоих самолетов имели возможность обнаруживать цели на фоне земли. Хотя зона обзора БРЛС AN/APG-63 по азимуту вдвое превосходила зону обзора РП-23 (соответственно, +/-60 и +/-30 град.), разрешение по угловым координатам у советской радиолокационной станции было в 1,5 раза лучше, чем у американской (что позволяло, в частности, скрывать от противника истинное число МиГов, летящих в плотном строю).


Полная ерунда.
Возможности радара APG-63 значительно выше чем Н008. Наши радары только в 90-х годов достигли уровня APG-63 по режимам, помехозащищенности и цифровой обработке сигнала.




> И мне уже надоело общаться со всякими недоумкам вообще не пилотирующим самолет и делающим умозаключения на основе пропагандистских листовок ...


Вы вообще в зеркало давно смотрелись? Там вы увидите описываемого персонажа.

----------


## Chizh

> Как-то в свете событий последних десятилетий , слух уж больно режет.


Кому как.




> А можно спросить, что это за литература специальная, для летчиков, ни разу не видел.?


Методики боевого примения.

----------


## Холостяк

4 июля 1989 года близ города Куртрэ в Бельгии произошло драматическое событие, потрясшее местных жителей и изумившее авиационных специалистов всего мира. В то безмятежное утро на частный дом семейства Делауэр упал боевой самолет...с советскими опознавательными знаками. Как выяснилось, это был истребитель МиГ-23, из которого несколько часов назад катапультировался в аварийной обстановке полковник Н.Скуридин. Покинув машину на высоте 130-150 метров, пилот был абсолютно уверен, что она упадет в море. Между тем МиГ, принадлежавший одному из советских авиаполков, который дислоцировался на балтийском побережье Польши, вовсе не прекратил полет. Неуправляемый, он самостоятельно набрал высоту, чтобы, преодолев немалое расстояние от Польши до Бельгии, рухнуть на землю с пустыми баками. По трагической случайности погиб студент -молодой человек, приехавший на каникулы к родителям. Самолет, выработав топливо, спланировал на крайний дом маленькой деревни, разрушив дом. При полете самолета за пределами Варшавского договора его вели НАТОвские истребители, однако сбивать не стали, так как увидели пустую кабину и испугались, предполагая что это крылатая ракета с зарядом. Вели его до последнего, пока не упал.

----------


## Igor_k

Андрей,я постараюсь ответить вечером.Пока кратко-МЛД можно сравнивать с 16.И он очень даже рядом стоял.А F-15 лучше сравнивать с двумя МЛД,в т.ч. по цене

----------


## Mogol

МиГ-23 стоит сравнивать не с F-16A, который создавался как противовес МиГ-21, его необходимо сравнивать с F-15A, в ВВС они занимали одну и ту же нишу - основной относительно легкий фронтовой истребитель с возможностью ДВБ. До массового поступления F-15 в ВВС США в конце 70-х гг. МиГ-23 существенно превосходил конкурента - F-4E, в 80-е годы превосходство перешло к американцам.
  Неудачным МиГ-23 назвать нельзя, вполне приличный самолет, есть в его активе и "сухие" победы над основным конкурентом - 4 октября 1983 г. по сирийским данным сбиты 2 F-15, "авторы" - Миг-23МЛ. То есть при грамотном применении и "обеспечении" даже некоторое техническое превосходство противника - решаемая проблема.

----------


## Chizh

> МиГ-23 стоит сравнивать не с F-16A, который создавался как противовес МиГ-21, его необходимо сравнивать с F-15A, в ВВС они занимали одну и ту же нишу - основной относительно легкий фронтовой истребитель с возможностью ДВБ. До массового поступления F-15 в ВВС США в конце 70-х гг. МиГ-23 существенно превосходил конкурента - F-4E, в 80-е годы превосходство перешло к американцам.


F-15A появился в USAF в 1976 году.
А какой МиГ-23 и в чем превосходил F-4 до 76 года?



> Неудачным МиГ-23 назвать нельзя, вполне приличный самолет, есть в его активе и "сухие" победы над основным конкурентом - 4 октября 1983 г. по сирийским данным сбиты 2 F-15, "авторы" - Миг-23МЛ. То есть при грамотном применении и "обеспечении" даже некоторое техническое превосходство противника - решаемая проблема.


Не все так просто.
Эти заявки на победы спорны, т.к. не признаны противной стороной.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> катапультировался в аварийной обстановке полковник Н.Скуридин.


А что было в дальнейшем с этим настоящим полковником? И чем вообще завершилась эта история?

----------


## Холостяк

> А что было в дальнейшем с этим настоящим полковником? И чем вообще завершилась эта история?


Я знаю что Скуридин был Начальником политического отдела Истребительно Авиационной Дивизии... Прибыл из отпуска... Второй вылет за смену. Первый как положено на спарке, следующий самостоятельный... После этого случая сразу отправлен в Союз... Больше не известно ничего...

4 июля 1989 года с аэродрома одной из авиачастей Северной группы войск в районе города Колобжега (Польша) поднялся в воздух истребитель МиГ 23М, пилотируемый летчиком 1 го класса полковником Николаем Скуридиным (общий налет более 1700 часов, на МиГ 23 — 527 часов). Колобжег — небольшой курортный город на берегу Балтийского моря; в эту пору года там особенно много отдыхающих.
«Это был второй мой полет в тот день, — рассказывал летчик. — Все шло нормально до высоты метров девяносто. Потом я услышал и ощутил хлопок в левом воздухозаборнике, скорость сразу упала с 550 до 350 километров в час, упали резко и обороты двигателя. Я передал, что принял решение катапультироваться, так как все говорило об остановке двигателя — даже шума его не было! С земли получил команду: „сто тридцать второй, к…“ — то есть катапультируйтесь. Уже в воздухе, опускаясь на парашюте, я увидел, что за турбиной снижающегося самолета тянется черный дым. Сел я благополучно, только руку повредил. Перед катапультированием повернул истребитель в сторону моря. Но кто знал, что он продолжит полет…»
Руководитель полетов после доклада летчика наблюдал погасание пламени форсажа и дымление за двигателем, а также — проседание самолета. Развитие аварийной ситуации на взлете предположительно можно объяснить так: самопроизвольное выключение форсажа привело к резкому уменьшению тяги, скорости, высоты полета и воспринято пилотом как отказ двигателя, что вынудило его катапультироваться.
После того как летчик покинул борт, самолет прекратил снижение (из за изменения центровки) и на предельно малой высоте на удалении 4—6 км скрылся из поля зрения. По данным «черного ящика», через 6 секунд после катапультирования двигатель вдруг начал увеличивать обороты и самолет продолжил полет с незначительным набором высоты в автоматическом режиме.
Вскоре произошла повторная кратковременная остановка двигателя, а затем вновь его включение на рабочий режим. Четко выполняя команды безукоризненно работающей автоматики, удерживающей самолет строго по курсу и в заданном режиме набора высоты, «МиГ» достиг предельно допустимого потолка, 12 км, и продолжал полет до полной выработки топлива. Самолет «шел» в полной готовности, в том числе и с включенной системой опознавания «Я — свой».
Службы ПВО стран Варшавского Договора отнеслись к появлению отметки на экранах радаров спокойно (в тот день проводилось много учебных полетов) — до того момента, пока самолет не вышел к границе ГДР и ФРГ.
В 12.20 радары ПВО ФРГ зарегистрировали нарушение воздушной границы летящим на высоте 12000 м объектом; он двигался со скоростью 460 км/час. Через полторы минуты с военной базы НАТО подняты два американских истребителя перехватчика.
Строчки телеграфных сообщений напоминали сводку боевых действий. Через 15 минут пилоты доложили, что вошли в визуальный контакт с самолетом противника. Еще через две минуты на землю поступило сообщение, которое привело в изумление военных специалистов: боевой самолет типа МиГ 23 с советскими военными опознавательными знаками совершал полет… без летчика.
Как сообщил представитель НАТО, пилоты американских самолетов получили приказ сопровождать «заблудившийся» МиГ 23. По мнению экспертов, большая высота и низкая скорость полета исключали враждебные намерения. Кроме того, на беспилотном истребителе по визуальным наблюдениям отсутствовало штатное вооружение — ракеты класса «земля — воздух» («МиГ» имел только боезапас 23 мм снарядов). Тем не менее боевая тревога держала в напряжении тысячи людей: полет проходил над густонаселенными районами ФРГ, Нидерландов, Бельгии.
Пилотам на американских перехватчиках приказали сбить «МиГ» только в крайнем случае. Не имея достаточной информации, военные специалисты НАТО все таки надеялись, что, израсходовав горючее, советский истребитель упадет в Ла Манш.
Самолет, по прежнему удерживаемый в режиме автоматики, летел до полной выработки топлива и после остановки двигателя начал плавное снижение. Потеряв скорость, он упал на территории Бельгии — почти плашмя — на жилой дом в деревне Кооихем, близ города Кортрейк (Куртрэ), в 15 км от бельгийско французской границы. При этом был полностью разрушен дом фермера де Лара и погиб сын хозяина — 19 летний Вим де Лар.
«Мы едва избежали непостижимой катастрофы. Трудно представить, что могло случиться, упади самолет на промышленные кварталы Лилля», — облегченно вздохнул министр внутренних дел Бельгии Льюис Тоббэк.
Как отмечали западные обозреватели, сдержанная и разумно осторожная реакция на нарушение воздушного пространства НАТО помогла избежать худших последствий. Трудно представить, что было бы, случись подобное в разгар «холодной войны».
Правда, был высказан упрек в адрес Советского Союза за отсутствие своевременной информации. Один из военных чинов НАТО в телеинтервью с сожалением констатировал, что в данном конкретном случае не был установлен прямой контакт с военными представителями Варшавского Договора и СССР.
Советская сторона выразила соболезнование и выплатила семье погибшего 800 тысяч долларов США. Пилот Н. Скуридин: «Если бы я мог предвидеть последствия, а особенно гибель человека, я бы ни за что не покинул истребитель. Я хотел бы сказать еще, что сам я, моя семья и товарищи глубоко переживаем происшедшую трагедию. Я написал семье погибшего бельгийского юноши, но понимаю, что никакие извинения не снизят остроты горя…»
Весь полет с момента старта продолжался 1 час 22 минуты (на экранах радаров НАТО — с 9.21 до 10.37 по среднеевропейскому времени. Самолет преодолел около 900 км.
Западные специалисты высказывали недоумение по поводу того, что советская сторона не приняла сама никаких мер, чтобы пресечь полет пустого самолета. Один из высших офицеров ВВС Дании заявил, что в случае неполадок, аналогичных тем, что произошли с МиГ 23, датские летчики по инструкции обязаны перед катапультированием настроить автопилот самолета таким образом, чтобы направить его в сторону пустынной местности или морских пространств.
14 июля советские эксперты были допущены к осмотру остатков самолета, а затем получили согласие на их отправку в СССР. Министром обороны Бельгии Ги Коэмом 6 июля 1989 года дано указание генеральному штабу внести в органы НАТО предложение об организации совместного «кризисного центра» НАТО и Организации Варшавского Договора, через который можно было бы круглосуточно информировать о возможных происшествиях.
Специалисты из Опытно конструкторского бюро имени А. Микояна, разработавшего в свое время этот истребитель с изменяемой стреловидностью крыла, заявили, что подобного случая в их практике еще не было.
Датская газета «Берлингске тиденде» вспомнила о похожем инциденте 20 летней давности с западногерманским истребителем, пилот которого во время полета потерял сознание; неуправляемая машина прошла над территорией ряда стран Варшавского Договора, а затем под воздействием воздушных потоков повернула в сторону Скандинавии и разбилась в Северной Норвегии. 

Еще ссылка:
http://www.temadnya.ru/spravka/07jul2004/4096.html

И на Авиафоруме рассказывал вроде человек из Бжега...:
http://avia.ru:8103/forum/0/9/843225...135709_7.shtml

По СГВ чудесные исторические фото:
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/kacperskij/

----------


## Юрий

Лишний раз подчеркивает, МиГ-23 классный истребитель. :Biggrin:

----------


## Micro

C каких пор на чужих снимках ставят свой watermark? 
Старая болезнь, выдавать чужое за своё...

----------


## Micro

> Датская газета «Берлингске тиденде» вспомнила о похожем инциденте 20 летней давности с западногерманским истребителем, пилот которого во время полета потерял сознание; неуправляемая машина прошла над территорией ряда стран Варшавского Договора, а затем под воздействием воздушных потоков повернула в сторону Скандинавии и разбилась в Северной Норвегии.


Пропаганда любит искажать события. 
И мне кажется, что здесь дело не в «Берлингске тиденде».  :Rolleyes:  

Летал этот Старфайтер напрямую из Германии через Данию в Норвегию. 
Страны Варшавского Договора тут не причём...
И я представляю, что случилось бы, если б он пролетал через возд. пространство ГДР...  :Cool:

----------


## Mogol

> F-15A появился в USAF в 1976 году.
> А какой МиГ-23 и в чем превосходил F-4 до 76 года?
> 
> Не все так просто.
> Эти заявки на победы спорны, т.к. не признаны противной стороной.


 Вот довольно квалифицированная статья про МиГ-23М, в том числе и со сравнением с F-4E.
http://www.airwiki.org/enc/fighter/mig23m.html
 Самое главное техническое преимущество МиГ-23 над F-4 состоит в том, что несмотря на сложный и тяжелый механизм изменения геометрии крыла тяговооруженность МиГ-23М составляла при норм. взлетном весе - примерно 0,8, у F-4E - примерно 0,7. 
 Большими возможностями обладало и БРЭО Миг-23, несколько лучшим было вооружение. Впрочем, все сравнения есть в статье.

----------


## Chizh

> Вот довольно квалифицированная статья про МиГ-23М, в том числе и со сравнением с F-4E.
> http://www.airwiki.org/enc/fighter/mig23m.html
>  Самое главное техническое преимущество МиГ-23 над F-4 состоит в том, что несмотря на сложный и тяжелый механизм изменения геометрии крыла тяговооруженность МиГ-23М составляла при норм. взлетном весе - примерно 0,8, у F-4E - примерно 0,7. 
>  Большими возможностями обладало и БРЭО Миг-23, несколько лучшим было вооружение. Впрочем, все сравнения есть в статье.


Не соглашусь с оценкой статьи. Там много неточностей и ошибок.

Для того чтобы сравнить динамические характеристики F-4E и МиГ-23М можно воспользоваться F-4E FLIGHT MANUAL (TO 1F-4E-1) и практической аэродинамикой самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и МиГ-23УБ с небольшими поправками.

Двигатели.
F-4E имеет пару движков J79-GE-17 с полной форсажной тягой 17900 фунтов или 8127 Кгс.
МиГ-23М имеет один движок Р-29-300 с полной форсажной тягой от 11 500 кгс до 12 500 кгс. Возмем лучший вариант 12 500 кгс.


Массы.
Для определения тяговооруженности самолетов примем расчетный случай с полной заправкой топливом и двумя ракетами средней дальности для обоих самолетов. Дело в том что для F-4E массы самолета и всех подвесок оружия известны из ТО, а для МиГ-23МЛ в аэродинамике дается только несколько примеров, среди которых самым оптимальным показался вариант с двумя ракетами средней дальности.

Полностью заправленный F-4E c подвеской центрального рэка для ПТБ весит 44 000 фунтов или 19 976 кг. Одна ракета AIM-7E весит 198 кг. Итого, самолет с двумя ракетами средней дальности весит 20 372 кг.

Массу МиГ-23М примем как массу МиГ-23МЛ с боекомплектом пушки, бомбовыми держателями, пилоном для бака и двумя ракетами Р-24 (14 806 кг) прибавив массу на которую удалось снизить вес "МЛ" относительно "М", указанную по вашей ссылке, 1250 кг. Итого получается 16 014 кг (с учетом того что ракеты Р-23 на 21 кг полегче Р-24, хотя это уже мелочи).

В результате имеем следующую тяговооруженность.
F-4E. 16254/20372 = 0.8
МиГ-23М. 12500/16014 = 0,78

Имеем небольшое формальное преимущество у Фантома, хотя этим можно пренебреч.

По вооружению.
Действительно БРЛС F-4E имеет крайне ограниченные возможности работы на фоне земли, в этом она безусловно уступает Сапфиру-23.
Но при этом самолет F-4E может нести станцию активных помех типа ALQ-131 и комплекс ДО и ЛТЦ, чего абсолютно небыло в те годы у наших истребителей.
Ракета AIM-7E-2/3 превосходит Р-23 по энергетике и по дальности 30 км против 25.
Ракеты AIM-9E также слегка превосходила по энергетике и угловой скорости координатора ракету Р-13М(М1).

В итоге насчет превосходства МиГ-23М над F-4E я бы не стал так уверенно заявлять.

----------


## Micro

*Chizh*, молодец!  :Smile:  

На такой основе, с цифрами, можно вести дискуссию. 
А то...

----------


## Igor_k

Здравствуйте,Андрей.Попроб  ую ответить по порядку.Честно говоря,от пилотов хотелось бы услышать их личное мнение о самолете.Например,мне не доводилось читать,о том,что перегрузка на 23 переносится тяжелее,чем на 29.Т.е 23 дольше входит в вираж(например),или менее удобное кресло,или есть другие причины.К сожалению,ув.Холостяк так и не ответил,летал ли он на МЛД с крылом33,использовал перекладку крыла ит.д.А статьи в эйрворе.я думаю,все и так читали.
Далее,думаю сравнивать Фантом только с 23М,а Игл-только с МЛ несколько некорректно.Да,формально F-15 появился в 76г.,почти одновременно с МЛ.Но если МЛ уже в 76-77 пошли густым потоком,то производство Игла,как и любого принципиально нового самолета,разворачивалось довольно медленно.И в течении еще нескольких лет основным противником оставался Фантом.
 Что касается цитируемой статьи,то некоторые ляпы видны и неспециалисту.Например,на крыле16 можно было крутить высший пилотаж над своим аэродромом,но использовать его в БВБ-утопия.Слишком легко вылететь за ограничения,в основном,по устойчивости.Это,естествен  но,не мое личное мнение,а мнение пилотов,которых я спрашивал.Далее,сравнивать  электронику,в первую очередь РЛПК очень трудно.Например 23М первых серий видели цель в МСВ(другой 23)на дальности ок.40км,а в МВ-ок.7.5км.По словам летчика-иногда проще обнаружить глазуально.Тем не менее,я думаю,что преимущества у М-ки были.Во-первых,меньшая заметность,причем во всех диапазонах( а Фантом еще и дымил).Про лучшие хар-ки на сверхзвуке написали до меня.Наличие встроенной пушки-на всех модификациях.Наличие ТП(кроме экспортныхМС),к нему,в отличие от РЛПК,вроде бы,претензий не было.Наличие ИК ракеты средней дальности.Сравнительная дешевизна .
А про пропаганду и оценку потерь-как-нибудь в другой раз

----------


## Холостяк

> Здравствуйте,Андрей.Попроб  ую ответить по порядку.Честно говоря,от пилотов хотелось бы услышать их личное мнение о самолете.Например,мне не доводилось читать,о том,что перегрузка на 23 переносится тяжелее,чем на 29.Т.е 23 дольше входит в вираж(например),или менее удобное кресло,или есть другие причины.К сожалению,ув.Холостяк так и не ответил,летал ли он на МЛД с крылом33,использовал перекладку крыла ит.д.А статьи в эйрворе.я думаю,все и так читали.
> Далее,думаю сравнивать Фантом только с 23М,а Игл-только с МЛ несколько некорректно.Да,формально F-15 появился в 76г.,почти одновременно с МЛ.Но если МЛ уже в 76-77 пошли густым потоком,то производство Игла,как и любого принципиально нового самолета,разворачивалось довольно медленно.И в течении еще нескольких лет основным противником оставался Фантом.
> Что касается цитируемой статьи,то некоторые ляпы видны и неспециалисту.Например,на крыле16 можно было крутить высший пилотаж над своим аэродромом,но использовать его в БВБ-утопия.Слишком легко вылететь за ограничения,в основном,по устойчивости.Это,естествен  но,не мое личное мнение,а мнение пилотов,которых я спрашивал.Далее,сравнивать  электронику,в первую очередь РЛПК очень трудно.Например 23М первых серий видели цель в МСВ(другой 23)на дальности ок.40км,а в МВ-ок.7.5км.По словам летчика-иногда проще обнаружить глазуально.Тем не менее,я думаю,что преимущества у М-ки были.Во-первых,меньшая заметность,причем во всех диапазонах( а Фантом еще и дымил).Про лучшие хар-ки на сверхзвуке написали до меня.Наличие встроенной пушки-на всех модификациях.Наличие ТП(кроме экспортныхМС),к нему,в отличие от РЛПК,вроде бы,претензий не было.Наличие ИК ракеты средней дальности.Сравнительная дешевизна .
> А про пропаганду и оценку потерь-как-нибудь в другой раз


Про 33 градуса я отвечал... Пост мой убрал модератор... Видимо Вы не успели прочесть его... Про перегрузку на 23 в сравнении с 29 я тоже отмечал в посте выше.
С 33 не встречался, и к своему стыду тогда даже не слышал о них... Позже узнал, что МЛД были двух вариантов 16-45-72 и 16-33-72 с отклонением носков по углам атаки. Так же как потом уже  увидел[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif'] [/FONT]сверху на неподвижной части крыла гребни с системой выброса пассивных помех, такого на наших машинах не было... Даже просветился, что вроде и шифр у них был типа 23-18... Самолет  у нас мог нести ракеты воздух-воздух, УБ с НАРами и бомбы. Пилотаж сложности не представляет, но на 29 легче значительно и возможности больше. Самое сложное на 23 считаю посадку, много нюансов, нос задирает, про обзор из кабины уже видимо знаете. При ночных полетах посадочная фара светит практически в низ - непонятно для чего..., хорошо хоть прожекторами подсвечивают посадочную... По перегрузке хочу добавить, что МиГ-23 при пилотировании на перегрузках быстро и ощутимо теряет в скорости, так как он несколько длительно проводит маневр и соответственно перегрузка по времени столько же воздействует на сам планер. Соответственно как я говорил ранее, перегрузка, даже небольшая, при длительном воздействии просто изматывает. МиГ-29 из-за того, что более маневренен и перегрузки значительно короче, то потери в скоростях на нем менее ощутимы. Так же и самочувствие летчика получше, и не страшно давать побольше перегрузочку, так как быстренько выходишь из нее. Во время воздушного боя на 23 приходится добирать скорость маневром с потерей высоты, или добирать РУДом на максимум и форсажем...
Относительно 16 по стреловидности... 16 положение режима взлета и посадки самолета. Кроме этого допускается выполнение простых видов маневров в небольшом дозвуковом диапазоне скоростей. Применяется так же при обычном полете на дозвуке с экономией топлива и на максимальную дальность. Это как я вот на ветке форума про нарушения границы ГДР отмечал, сопровождали АВАКС, то есть во время дежурства звена в небе.  Перевод на 16 градусов может быть использован когда произошла потеря скорости во время маневрирования с перегрузками для того, чтобы не сорваться в сваливание, если позволяет высота, для набора скорости пойти со снижением и добрать РУДом, а если высота маленькая или опасная - то РУД на макс форсаж и с набором (с последующей сменой стреловидности)... Так что то, что на 16 можно крутить высший пилотаж, то не совсем верно. А вот ближний воздушный может приподнесть, что вынужден будешь использовать и 16... Я выше описал при каких ситуациях... На 16 самолет ведет себя устойчиво, на сверхзвуке тоже...
По целям... Метки отражались без проблем, свой-чужой индикация показывала... Если видимость  "миллион на миллион" то можно и визуально увидеть цель (вернее что что-то летит)... Дальность километров 70-80, захват по разному выдавал сигнал - тут зависит или сближение, догон, под каким углом идет цель...
Глубокими познаниями я не обладаю, да и забыл многое.  В училище я полностью изучал 23, начинали с систем, планера, движка... Но это было за два с лишним десятка лет назад... После училища я под лючки в него не лазил. Последний раз в кабине 23 я был в году 89... А со школы вообще забыл таблицу умножения и теорему Пифагора......
Но если, что спрашивайте, отвечу.. Если не помню отвечу, что не помню, но врать не буду...

----------


## Mogol

Во-первых, уважаемый Chiz, вы забыли, что еще в 1973 г. была принята на вооружение ракета Р-60(кстати, на экспортных МФ и МС не применявшаяся). То есть по ракетам ближнего боя МиГ-23 минимум немного превосходил F-4E.
 Потом, вы забыли, что был вариант Р-23Т с ТГС, что несколько улучшало
боевую работу МиГа в сложной помеховой обстановке, был и теплопеленгатор ТП-23М или ТП-26 (на F-4B и С устанавливался теплопеленгатор AAA-4, но из-за ненадежной работы его убрали), с помощью которого можно атаковать в пассивном режиме с отключенной РЛС.
 Далее. На F-4Е не стояло встроенной системы ALQ-131. Это контейнер, который при желании можно было бы подвесить (при доработке) под любой самолет. Встроенные системы РЭП F-4E - система предупреждения об облучении AN/APR-36 или AN/APR - 37, передатчик помех AN/ALQ-71/72/87 (вероятно, число как-то связано с годом выхода модификации).
Встроенные системы РЭП МиГ-23 - система предупреждения об облучении
СПО-10 "Сирена" и станция помех СПС-141. Ваша ALQ-131, скорее всего(стоит посмотреть), предназначалась для "работы" по наземным РЛС, кстати "Фантом" мог нести еще и ALQ-101 и 109.
 То есть по номенклатуре оборудования - у вас мимо.
 По поводу тяговооруженности. На сайте по ссылке в данных F-4E явная ошибка, по другим источникам масса пустого "Фантома" - 14 800, максимальная взлетная - 26360, нормальная взлетная - 23500.
 Масса пустого МиГ-23М - 10890, максимальная - 18400, нормальная - 15700.
 Все упирается в определение "нормальная взлетная масса". У вас своя версия (кстати, довольно сумбурно рассчитанная, при чем здесь пилоны для ПТБ и бомб). У кого-то своя.
 Предлагаю свой вариант сравнения. Соотношение массы пустых самолетов и максимальной тяги двигателей.
 Тогда: "Фантом" - 1,1. МиГ-23М - 1,15. Действительно, разница невелика, но зато МиГ имеет крыло изменяемой геометрии, что дает ему как массу чисто динамических, маневренных (на малых скоростях) преимуществ.
 Далее. Дальность пуска 25 км имеет Р-23Т, Р-23Р имеет дальность пуска - до 35. Опять немного мимо :Smile:  
 Наверное я что-то забыл, давайте подискуссируем дальше, это, право, занятно :Biggrin:

----------


## Mogol

Приведенные мной характеристики F-4E по массе соответствуют самолетам образца 1967 г. С 1973 г. производились F-4E с новой механизацией крыла(автоматические маневренные предкрылки вместо отклоняемых носков), имевшие несколько лучшие маневренные характеристики. Новая механизация отрабатывалась на опытном самолете, обозванном F-4E(F). Его характеристики по массе похожи на те, что приводит Chizh. Масса пустого - 13300, норм взлетная - 20290.
Но это был всего лишь опытный облегченный самолет. Естественно, массовые характеристики серийных "Фантомов" оставались почти прежними.

----------


## Chizh

Уважаемый Mogol
В ваших доводах содержится масса ошибок.



> Во-первых, уважаемый Chiz, вы забыли, что еще в 1973 г. была принята на вооружение ракета Р-60(кстати, на экспортных МФ и МС не применявшаяся). То есть по ракетам ближнего боя МиГ-23 минимум немного превосходил F-4E.


Ракета Р-60 значительно хуже AIM-9E как минимум по энергетике и массе БЧ. Поэтому на фоне Р-13М я вообще о ней не упомянул, как не упомянул про более старые модификации AIM-9.
У Р-60 есть одно преимущество - малый вес. Но это дает выйгрыш в других вещах.



> Потом, вы забыли, что был вариант Р-23Т с ТГС, что несколько улучшало
> боевую работу МиГа в сложной помеховой обстановке...


Да. Согласен.




> Далее. На F-4Е не стояло встроенной системы ALQ-131. Это контейнер, который при желании можно было бы подвесить (при доработке) под любой самолет.


Все верно.
Тем не менее F-4E имел на вооружении этот контейнер, в то время как МиГ-23М вообще не имел никаких средств радиопротиводействия.



> Встроенные системы РЭП МиГ-23 - система предупреждения об облучении
> СПО-10 "Сирена" и станция помех СПС-141.


Вот тут вы не правы.
В литературе упоминается только пара модификаций - МиГ-23МЛГ и МиГ-23МЛДГ (последняя буква от слова "Гардения") имеющая способность нести станцию помех СПС-141. Но это поздние и мягко говоря не массовые самолеты.
В данном временном отрезке мы сравниваем МИГ-23М.

Что касается СПО, то традиционно у нас эти приборы отстают от буржуйских. Та же Сирена сильно уступает ALR-46 как по техническим характеристикам так и по информационнам возможностям.



> Ваша ALQ-131, скорее всего(стоит посмотреть), предназначалась для "работы" по наземным РЛС, кстати "Фантом" мог нести еще и ALQ-101 и 109.


Во первых ALQ-131 не моя. :)

Во-вторых станция ALQ-131 работает против импульсно-допплеровских радаров и режимов CW ("постоянная волна" - режим непрерывного подсвета для ПАРГСН). В эту категорию как раз попадает Сапфир-23 и режим наведения Р-23/24.
Подробнее можете ознакомиться тут:
http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/a...an-alq-131.htm

В третьих F-4E мог нести еще и ALQ-71, ALQ-72, ALQ-87, ALQ-119(V)-4/14.



> То есть по номенклатуре оборудования - у вас мимо.


Не более чем у вас.



> По поводу тяговооруженности. На сайте по ссылке в данных F-4E явная ошибка, по другим источникам масса пустого "Фантома" - 14 800, максимальная взлетная - 26360, нормальная взлетная - 23500.


А вы не пользуйтесь всякими сомнительными сайтами.
Есть официальный флайт мануал в котором расписаны веса F-4E block 35, F-4E block 41 и F-4E block 50. Я брал вес 41-го блока с полной заправкой 44 000 lbs.




> Масса пустого МиГ-23М - 10890, максимальная - 18400, нормальная - 15700.
>  Все упирается в определение "нормальная взлетная масса". У вас своя версия (кстати, довольно сумбурно рассчитанная, при чем здесь пилоны для ПТБ и бомб). У кого-то своя.


Я объяснил как я расчитал вес МиГ-23М.
Я взял массу МиГ-23МЛ с двумя ракетами Р-24 из практической аэродинамики (14806 кг) и увеличил его на массу, на которую облегчили "МЛ" по сравнению с "М" (1250 кг). http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig23ml.html
В результате получился расчетный случай самолета с полной заправкой и двумя ракетами средней дальности. Мне кажется это вполне адекватный критерий измерения тяговооруженности самолетов.





> Предлагаю свой вариант сравнения. Соотношение массы пустых самолетов и максимальной тяги двигателей.
>  Тогда: "Фантом" - 1,1. МиГ-23М - 1,15. Действительно, разница невелика, но зато МиГ имеет крыло изменяемой геометрии, что дает ему как массу чисто динамических, маневренных (на малых скоростях) преимуществ.


Вот это как раз негодный вариант, т.к. вы тут считаете нереальную ситуацию "сфероконей в вакууме".  




> Далее. Дальность пуска 25 км имеет Р-23Т, Р-23Р имеет дальность пуска - до 35. Опять немного мимо


Это зависит от источника информации.
Я брал данные из книжки Федосова "Авиация ПВО и НТП", где указана дальность пуска ракета Р-23 в 25 км.
Но вообще-то конечно дальность пуска сравнивать тяжело без указания конкретных условий, т.к. очевидно, что если пустить ракету с МиГ-25 летящего на 20 км и 3М она и на 100 км улетит. :)



> Наверное я что-то забыл, давайте подискуссируем дальше, это, право, занятно


Давайте. :)

----------


## Chizh

> Приведенные мной характеристики F-4E по массе соответствуют самолетам образца 1967 г. С 1973 г. производились F-4E с новой механизацией крыла(автоматические маневренные предкрылки вместо отклоняемых носков), имевшие несколько лучшие маневренные характеристики. Новая механизация отрабатывалась на опытном самолете, обозванном F-4E(F). Его характеристики по массе похожи на те, что приводит Chizh. Масса пустого - 13300, норм взлетная - 20290.
> Но это был всего лишь опытный облегченный самолет. Естественно, массовые характеристики серийных "Фантомов" оставались почти прежними.


Тут я могу лишь напомнить, что пользуюсь более правильным источником чем вы.  :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

Холостяк
Ваш пост,убранный модером,я действительно не успел прочесть.Про пилотаж на крыле16 несколько пилотов (и на форумах и в переписке)писали примерно одно:выполняли,но драли за это по всей строгости революционных законов.
 Гребни с помехами на спине-это скорее афганская  доработка,для БВБ-просто обуза(режет разгонные и ухудшает устойчивость на малых скоростях).
 Вопросов,конечно,очень много(по РЛПК,ТП,вооружению),но сперва хотелось бы ответить по-еврейски,т.е.вопросом на вопрос:а что можно спрашивать?Вроде бы полностью 23 по сей день полностью не рассекречен,верх маразма,конечно,но под монастырь подводить неохота..Разве что один-вы летали на предыдущих мод-циях?
Mogol":
Не было на 23-х встроенной СПС ПРОСТО ,только на Миг-27
Все,спать

----------


## Chizh

Углубился в изучение вопроса уменьшения массы на самолете МиГ-23МЛ относительно МиГ-23М.

По монографии С. Мороза "Истребитель МиГ-23", с пустого МиГ-23М "сняли" всего 300 кг, а не 1250 как указано на airwar.ru. 
Уменьшение взлетной массы указывается как "вдвое больше" (видимо за счет большей массы топлива на "М"-ке). Принимаем вес с двумя ракетами Р-23 как 15426 кг.

После пересчета тяговооруженности с массой МиГ-23М по данным из монографии Мороза, результаты таковы.

Тяговооруженность с полной заправкой топливом и двумя ракетами средней дальности:
МиГ-23М - 0,81
F-4E bloсk 41 - 0.8

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк
> Ваш пост,убранный модером,я действительно не успел прочесть.Про пилотаж на крыле16 несколько пилотов (и на форумах и в переписке)писали примерно одно:выполняли,но драли за это по всей строгости революционных законов.
> Гребни с помехами на спине-это скорее афганская доработка,для БВБ-просто обуза(режет разгонные и ухудшает устойчивость на малых скоростях).
> Вопросов,конечно,очень много(по РЛПК,ТП,вооружению),но сперва хотелось бы ответить по-еврейски,т.е.вопросом на вопрос:а что можно спрашивать?Вроде бы полностью 23 по сей день полностью не рассекречен,верх маразма,конечно,но под монастырь подводить неохота..Разве что один-вы летали на предыдущих мод-циях?
> Mogol":
> Не было на 23-х встроенной СПС ПРОСТО ,только на Миг-27
> Все,спать


Да... Действительно по секретности... К примеру, у меня с училища сохранилась секретная тетрадь, где конспекты секретных занятий. Она в секретке хранится (пылится). Там инфа по прицелу, вооружению, ТТХ того же 23, по бортовому много... Потом продолжал ее написание когда 29 изучал. Если ее "засветить" даже стареньким 23, то можно и неприятности получить... Формально эти данные никто не рассекречивал! Хотя устарели они реально... Согласен с Вами.
Обычно летчики разговоров и не вели о пилотировании между собой. Только некоторые нюансы. У каждого борта свои особенности в "поведении". Делились как и что, между собой обговаривали, советовали. Был в полку и свой "невезучий" борт... У другого, какие-то особенности были, то кратковременная вибрация ни стого не с сего... К примеру по посадке много нюансов, когда ветер боковой, по расположению полосы тоже свои тонкости при заходе... Привода по разному проходили. К примеру... По посадке на практике разный "почерк". У нас даже по почерку определяли кто заходит... Это выход на дальний по высоте, проход над полосой, снижение на траверзу дальнего с выходом на дальний выпуск шасси, проход ближнего, посадка... Требования пилотирования одинаковые, но условия и индивидуальный навык делал поправки... Афганцы вообще рассказывали, что выходили на дальний с 5000-4000, его проходили вообще на 1500, а ближний 150-200... Потом заметил на опыте, что навыки пилотажа у молодых летчиков, которые курсантами летали на 23 была слабее... Видимо из-за того, что в училище были УБ и М, пилотаж на них выполняли ну очень ограничено. Видимо, чтобы больше дать возможности курсантам освоить навыки использования бортовым оборудованием... Когда в части пересел в более доведенные МЛД, приходилось нагонять...
Я просто немного не понимаю зачем Вам это? Те же вопросы пилотирования. Сейчас вроде есть открытая литература по технике пилотирования МиГ-23, там точнее и подробно все расписано, чем воспоминания по отдельности людей, которые могут многое упустить из внимания.....

----------


## Mogol

Мой источник, уважаемый ЧиЖ, - монография Ильина В.Е. - "Фантом F-4", у него есть ссылки на штук 20 различных источников, почти все - англоязычные. Могу дать массы по всем модификациям F-4.
Ваш, вероятно, - какой-то сайт с материалами, больше напоминающими пропаганду или ошибку, перекочевавшую после опубликования данных по тому самому F-4E(F) без РЛС и прочего оборудования.
 Данные по СПС-141 - из той же ссылкиhttp://www.airwiki.org/enc/fighter/mig23ml.html , посмотрите внимательнее.
 Индекс станции "Гардения" - Л-203И. Вообще согласен, тема РЭБ требует изучения. Хотелось бы послушать специалистов по РЭБ.
 Далее. Конечно, Р-60 - ракета несколько другого класса, чем AIM-9E, у земли ее дальность - до 3 км, на высоте - до 7, масса БЧ всего 3 кг против 12 кг у AIM-9E. Но на средних дистанциях "Сайдуиндеру" противостоит P-23T, на ближних американцам просто нечего противопоставить - прегрузка носителя при пуске Р-60 - до 7 единиц, "Фантом" же с 2 AIM-9E вообще не может маневрировать с перегрузкой выше 6g! Макс перегрузка носителя при пуске AIM-9E - 2g.
Проблему с малой массой БЧ решали - реальное "убойное" действие обеих ракет примерно равно, просто американцы настраивали "Сайдуиндеры" на дистанционный подрыв, наши предпочитали подрыв Р-60 при полном контакте.
 Далее. Не надо отсебятины про вес МиГ-23М. Все есть. Вес пустого - 10890(10230 у МЛД). Вес топлива во внутренних баках - 4090(3700 у МЛД), норм. взлетный вес - 15700 (14770 у МЛД).
 Добавлю ко всему. Макс перегрузки при маневрировании F-4E - 6g, у МиГ-23М - 8g.
 Потом, оказывается в реальности РЛС AN/APQ-120 практически не работала в импульсно-доплеровском режиме. Для нее разработали отдельный когерентный доплеровский приемник AN/APQ-109 CORDS, но его так и не довели "до ума". То есть "американец" почти не видел "на фоне земли".

----------


## Micro

*Mogol*, считать русскую монографию "Фантома" более правильным источником чем "F-4E FLIGHT MANUAL (TO 1F-4E-1)" - это круто! 

Вы очень смелый человек!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mogol

> *Mogol*, считать русскую монографию "Фантома" более правильным источником чем "F-4E FLIGHT MANUAL (TO 1F-4E-1)" - это круто! 
> 
> Вы очень смелый человек!


 Очень смел тот, кто имеет глупость пускать тупые и бессодержательные реплики, не имея при этом ничего сказать. Кроме умного словосочетания
F-4E FLIGHT MANUAL (TO 1F-4E-1) ничего сказать не можете?

Модераториал: Предупреждение за грубость

----------


## Chizh

> Мой источник, уважаемый ЧиЖ, - монография Ильина В.Е. - "Фантом F-4", у него есть ссылки на штук 20 различных источников, почти все - англоязычные. Могу дать массы по всем модификациям F-4.


Ильин очень "свободно" обращается с фактами и цифрами и уже давно причислен к кагорте сказочников.
Приводить его в качестве источника можно только когда больше совсем ничего нет.  :Smile:  
Рекомендую пользоваться чем-то более серьезным.



> Ваш, вероятно, - какой-то сайт с материалами, больше напоминающими пропаганду или ошибку, перекочевавшую после опубликования данных по тому самому F-4E(F) без РЛС и прочего оборудования.


Вы похоже не читаете мои посты или у вас что-то с памятью.
Я уже говорил, что пользуюсь официальным флайт-мануалом (TO 1F-4E-1). Обложку привожу в аттачменте.





> Данные по СПС-141 - из той же ссылкиhttp://www.airwiki.org/enc/fighter/mig23ml.html , посмотрите внимательнее. Индекс станции "Гардения" - Л-203И.


Не смешите меня.
На этом сайте написано очень много ерунды. Утверждение про СПС-141 из этого же ряда.




> Вообще согласен, тема РЭБ требует изучения. Хотелось бы послушать специалистов по РЭБ.


Да кстати поинтересуйтесь у кого-нибудь, может кто видел станции САП на МиГ-23.  :Wink:  




> Далее. Конечно, Р-60 - ракета несколько другого класса, чем AIM-9E, у земли ее дальность - до 3 км, на высоте - до 7, масса БЧ всего 3 кг против 12 кг у AIM-9E. Но на средних дистанциях "Сайдуиндеру" противостоит P-23T, на ближних американцам просто нечего противопоставить - прегрузка носителя при пуске Р-60 - до 7 единиц, "Фантом" же с 2 AIM-9E вообще не может маневрировать с перегрузкой выше 6g! Макс перегрузка носителя при пуске AIM-9E - 2g.


Начнем с того, что самолет МиГ-23М не нес Р-60.
Ограничение по перегрузке самолета с подвешенными ракетами AIM-9 составляет 6,5 g, но при этом ракеты AIM-7 не налагают ограничений по перегрузкам совсем.
Ракета AIM-9E действительно имеет стартовое ограничение в 2-2,5 g (немного меньше чем у Р-13М (3,7)) .
Но если вы берете в рассмотрение Р-60, то давайте рассматривать с американской стороны ракету AIM-9J у которой стартовые ограничения были повышены до 7G, а также улучшены характеристики управляемости и длительность работы газогенератора.




> Проблему с малой массой БЧ решали - реальное "убойное" действие обеих ракет примерно равно, просто американцы настраивали "Сайдуиндеры" на дистанционный подрыв, наши предпочитали подрыв Р-60 при полном контакте.


Не надо сочинять. Веротяность полного контакта ракеты В-В очень невелика, никто бы не пошел на сознательное ограничение дистанционного подрыва и именно поэтому на Р-60, как на любой другой ракете В-В есть дистанционный взрыватель. 
Что касается массы БЧ, то бесплатного сыра не бывает. И меньшую массу с недостаточной поражающей способностью никакакой "советской" хитростью не скомпенсировать. 
Известен случай гогда в сопло израильского F-15A влетела ракета Р-60, в результате был поврежден только один двигатель и самолет успешно вернулся на базу. Если бы в сопло влетел AIM-9 или Р-13 со своей БЧ, то скорее всего тот же F-15 лишился обоих двигателей со всеми вытекающими.



> Далее. Не надо отсебятины про вес МиГ-23М. Все есть. Вес пустого - 10890(10230 у МЛД). Вес топлива во внутренних баках - 4090(3700 у МЛД), норм. взлетный вес - 15700 (14770 у МЛД).


Я уже сам разобрался с весом МиГ-23М и пересчитал тяговооруженность.
Только причем здесь МЛД?



> Добавлю ко всему. Макс перегрузки при маневрировании F-4E - 6g, у МиГ-23М - 8g.


Не надо нести ерунду.
Максимальная перегрузка F-4E 8.5 g.
Привожу страничку с ограниченими по перегрузке для Фантома.



> Потом, оказывается в реальности РЛС AN/APQ-120 практически не работала в импульсно-доплеровском режиме. Для нее разработали отдельный когерентный доплеровский приемник AN/APQ-109 CORDS, но его так и не довели "до ума". То есть "американец" почти не видел "на фоне земли".


Да. Согласен. APQ-120 довести до ума в части обзора на фоне земли  не смогли.
Но на более продвинутых Фантомах F-4J появился радар APG-59 у которого с этим все было нормально.

----------


## Mogol

Хорошо, допустим данные Ильина не верны. Возьмем "вес пустого" как у F-4E(F) - 13300 кг. Вес топлива во внутренних баках F-4E - 7545 литров. Итого вес полностью заправленного - уже 20 845. Это без ракет. То есть уже не 20 372 кг. Замечу, F-4E - первый "Фантом" со встроенной пушкой "Вулкан". Ну-ка приплюсуйте полный боекомплект - свыше 600 20-мм снарядов! А потом и типовая нагрузка из ракет - 2 AIM-7,2 AIM -9.
Короче, учитесь считать, и думать заодно.

----------


## Chizh

> Хорошо, допустим данные Ильина не верны. Возьмем "вес пустого" как у F-4E(F) - 13300 кг. Вес топлива во внутренних баках F-4E - 7545 литров. Итого вес полностью заправленного - уже 20 845.


Зачем гадать. В мануле есть четко указанный вес для пустого самолета с экипажем и спецжидкостями, вес с полной заправкой и другие веса с разными конфигурациями ПТБ.
Страничку из мануала прикрепляю.



> Это без ракет. То есть уже не 20 372 кг.


Эта масса с учетом 2-х ракет AIM-7E.



> Замечу, F-4E - первый "Фантом" со встроенной пушкой "Вулкан". Ну-ка приплюсуйте полный боекомплект - свыше 600 20-мм снарядов!


Да. Каюсь. Боезапас пушки не посчитал.
Прибавляем еще 170 кг к массе.



> А потом и типовая нагрузка из ракет - 2 AIM-7,2 AIM -9.


Мы сравниваем МиГ и Фантом с двумя ракетами средней дальности. В принципе ничего не мешает и Фантому и МиГу добавить еще по паре ракет ближнего боя, но характеристики МиГа ухудшатся от этого сильнее чем у Фантома.  :Wink:  



> Короче, учитесь считать, и думать заодно.


Ну это вы сгоряча.
Сначала примените к себе.

----------


## Chizh

Сравнение горизонтальной маневренности самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и F-4E.
*Угловая скорость установившегося разворота*

В качестве исходного материала взяты практическая аэродинамика самолета МиГ-23МЛ и TO 1F-4E-1.

Исходные: 
Самолет МиГ-23МЛ с остатком топлива 1660 кг и двумя ракетами Р-23. Вес 12 750 кг.
Самолет F-4E с остатком топлива 4092 кг и четырьмя ракетами AIM-7. Вес 19 400 кг.

*МиГ-23МЛ*
Из графика на странице 245 (Время выполнения предельного правильного виража самолета, приаттачен ниже) берем минимальное (лучшее) время виража выполняемого на полном форсаже, с углом стреловидности крыла 45 гр.: 
на высоте 1000 м - 27 сек;
на высоте 10000 м - 78 сек.

Вычисляем угловую скорость 
1000 м  360/27= 13,3 гр/с.
10000 м 360/78 = 4,6 гр/с.

*F-4E*
Из графика Sustained G-turn capabilities (приаттачен ниже) берем максимальную угловую скорость установившегося виража выполняемого на полном форсаже: 
на высоте 1000 м - 13,5 гр/с.
на высоте 10500 м - 4,3 гр/с.

В итоге видно, что *самолеты F-4E и МиГ-23МЛ равны по угловой скорости установившегося разворота* при указанных весах и нагрузках.

Тем не менее F-4E незначительно превосходит МиГ-23МЛ в радиусе виража, 950 метров против 1150 м.

Если вернуться к рассмотрению самолета МиГ-23М, то для него будет все хуже из-за большей массы и меньшей тяги двигателя.

----------


## Mogol

Извините, я перепутал литры и килограммы, торопился и думал о другом, у керосина плотность меньше воды, естественно. Каюсь, думать учиться нужно мне.
 Но вы очень много написали и давайте немного по порядку.
 Про Р-60. Во-первых на МиГ-23М они ставились, но это так, мелочь. Во-вторых я и не утверждал, что у этой ракеты нет дистанционного взрывателя, он есть, но предпочтительнее "контакт".  Замечу, что у ПЗРК "Стингер" вес БЧ - 1 кг, вес всей ракеты 10 кг и ударный взрыватель. Вес Р-60 больше - 43,5 кг, но не настолько, чтобы это как-то критически отразилось на маневренности. Так что "вероятность встречи с целью у Р-60 вовсе не так уж мала.
 Про Ильина.  Спасибо за фотокопии. Но по вашим же фотокопиям операционный  вес (вес пустого плюс 540 фунтов) Блок 41 - 14400 кг, что ненамного меньше данных Ильина. Блок 50 - 14850. То есть все сходится. Но я же сообщил, что у него куча ссылок, может "огласить весь список? У вас ссылка одна, и непонятно, достоверны ли сведения в ней.
 Например Блок 41 - вес с раком 19800, операционный вес 14400, итого полное топливо с этим раком - 5400 кг. Как я указывал, емкость топливных баков - 7545 л. Не помню плотность керосина, но возьмем минимальную - 0,8 от воды. Тогда вес топлива 6036, и это без дурацкого "рака".
 Может продолжим рассчеты и найдем еще кучу чего? В чем непогрешимость вашего источника? А заодно и этих графиков?
 Вообще я не "упертый". Если докажете, что F-4E лучше МиГ-23М - я признаю это.
 Про СПС-141 - возможно и ерунда, я не знаю, вон Холостяк летал на МИг-23, мож. ответит :Smile:  
 Про "Сайруиндер" также есть история, она на этом форуме приводилась. Пакистанский F-16 выпустил эту ракету по МиГ-23МЛД, но из-за "дистанционного взрывателя" повреждения нанес небольшие. У вас Р-60 в F-15 попал "прямоходом" и повреждения нанес, надо полагать, не меньшие. Все подтаерждает мою версию про сравнение Р-60 и AIM-9.
 А вы как думаете?

----------


## Chizh

> Извините, я перепутал литры и килограммы...


Бывает.



> Но вы очень много написали и давайте немного по порядку.


Давайте.



> Про Р-60. Во-первых на МиГ-23М они ставились, но это так, мелочь.


Да, но на первых сериях их не было.



> Во-вторых я и не утверждал, что у этой ракеты нет дистанционного взрывателя, он есть, но предпочтительнее "контакт".  Замечу, что у ПЗРК "Стингер" вес БЧ - 1 кг, вес всей ракеты 10 кг и ударный взрыватель. Вес Р-60 больше - 43,5 кг, но не настолько, чтобы это как-то критически отразилось на маневренности. Так что "вероятность встречи с целью у Р-60 вовсе не так уж мала.


Вероятность прямого попадания ракеты Р-60 в цель нисколько не больше любой другой ракеты В-В. Просто радиус действия ее радиовзрывателя очень мал из-за скромности БЧ.
В любом случае ракета AIM-9J заметно более мощное оружие.




> Про Ильина.  Спасибо за фотокопии. Но по вашим же фотокопиям операционный  вес (вес пустого плюс 540 фунтов) Блок 41 - 14400 кг, что ненамного меньше данных Ильина. Блок 50 - 14850. То есть все сходится. Но я же сообщил, что у него куча ссылок, может "огласить весь список? У вас ссылка одна, и непонятно, достоверны ли сведения в ней.


Я не совсем понимаю вас? 
Flight manual является официальным документом для самолета (хотя косяки и ошибки встречаются даже в таких доках). Вы просто не найдете в открытом доступе более надежной информации.




> Может продолжим рассчеты и найдем еще кучу чего?


ОК. Я попробую еще сравнить разгонные характеристики.



> В чем непогрешимость вашего источника? А заодно и этих графиков?


Я начинаю улыбаться.  :Smile:  




> Вообще я не "упертый". Если докажете, что F-4E лучше МиГ-23М - я признаю это.


Чуть выше я привел сравнение угловых скоростей разворота МиГ-23МЛ с F-4E. Они оказались почти равными. Это означает в первом приближении, что горизонтальные маневренные характеристики самолетов подобны.
Самолет МиГ-23М в горизонтальном маневре уступает МиГ-23МЛ, а значит F-4E. 
Это понятно?



> Про СПС-141 - возможно и ерунда, я не знаю, вон Холостяк летал на МИг-23, мож. ответит


Может быть.  :Smile:  



> Про "Сайруиндер" также есть история, она на этом форуме приводилась. Пакистанский F-16 выпустил эту ракету по МиГ-23МЛД, но из-за "дистанционного взрывателя" повреждения нанес небольшие. У вас Р-60 в F-15 попал "прямоходом" и повреждения нанес, надо полагать, не меньшие. Все подтаерждает мою версию про сравнение Р-60 и AIM-9.
>  А вы как думаете?


Да. Конечно раз на раз не приходится. Но в этих случаях есть весьма заметная разница.
В афганском случае Сайдуиндер рванул над крылом самолета, это значит, что в крыло попала только небольшая часть поражающих элементов, остальные разлетелись в воздух. В случае с израильским F-15A пишут, что ракета залетела в сопло (если верить источникам), логично предположить, что самолет "поймал" большую часть поражающих элемантов, но сбит не был.
Еще раз повторю, при прочих равных, более легкая БЧ не может быть мощнее более тяжелой.

Сайдуиндер при удачном попадании может развалить небольшой самолет в хлам.
В посте №33 этой темы я приводил описание трагического для наших ВВС боя с Хель Хаавир 30 июля 1970 года.
Попадание ракеты Сайдуиндер в МиГ-21 наш летчик описывает так:
_"...Далее - взрыв. От командира остался только пистолет. Всё остальное в аэрозольном состоянии стало принадлежностью долины."_

----------


## Mogol

Немного посмотрел на ваши графики. Получается, что у F-4 наилучшие показатели по радиусу виража - на 250-300 узлов, то бишь миль в час.
То есть 463 - 555 км/ч. Возьмем 555км/ч у "Фантома" и 570 км/ч у МиГ-23МЛ при 45 гр. стреловидности на 10 тыс. метров и 35 тыс футов.
 Радиус виража, допустим (по минимуму) у "Фантома" - 1,8 мили.
Тогда длина окружности 6,28*1,8=11,3 мили или в метрах 11,3*1,852= 20,94 км.
 Скорость при этом - 555/3,6=154м/с. Время прохождения круга 20 940/154=136 с. Угловая скорость 360/136=2,64 град/с.
 Вашим рассчетам по МиГ-23 на примерно такой же высоте и скорости я поверю. Итого 4,6 гр/с - МиГ-23МЛ и 2,64 гр/с для F-4.
 Вот мои рассчеты, и разница в летных характеристиках уже существенная, явно не в пользу "Фантома", будем считать дальше? 
 Зря вы привели эти данные, считать и докапываться до истины я люблю :Biggrin:

----------


## Chizh

Гхм...
Вы каким-то непростым путем пошли.  :Smile:  
Зачем расчитывать угловую скорость Фантома если она известна из графика? Посмотрите на точку обведенную оранжевым кругом.

Вы лучше проверьте расчет угловой скорости МиГ-23.  :Smile:

----------


## Mogol

Путь сложен, но это путь :Smile:  
Здесь что-то одно. Либо по МиГ-23 понятие "правильный вираж" - это не полный круг, но этого не может быть, либо американцы что-то там напутали :Smile:   Косяк, понимаешь. Если у самолета радиус виража 1,8 мили на 300 узлах - угловой скорости 4 с лишним град/сек не будет, хоть умри :Smile:  
 Да, сыпется ваш "официал". Впрочем, окончательные выводы не делаю, может это средний график говорит "правду", а нижний врет? :Rolleyes: 
 А может там не радиус виража, а диаметр? Косяк на косяке.

----------


## Chizh

Сравнение разгонных характеристик самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и F-4E.
Время разгона в горизонтальном полете на малой высоте (1000 м) на режиме полного форсажа.

В качестве исходного материала взяты практическая аэродинамика самолета МиГ-23МЛ и TO 1F-4E-1.

Исходные: 
Самолет МиГ-23МЛ с остатком топлива 1660 кг и двумя ракетами Р-23. Вес 12 750 кг.
Самолет F-4E с остатком топлива 2800 кг и четырьмя ракетами AIM-7. Вес 18 128 кг (40 000 фт).

МиГ-23МЛ
Из графика на странице 227 (нижниий для крыла 72 градуса) находим время разгона самолета со скорости 600 км/ч (0,5М) до скорости 900 км/ч (0,75М) - 12 секунд (оранжевая отметка).

F-4E
Смотрим на график Low Altitude Acceleration.
Для расчета времени разгона нам сначала нужно узнать Drag Index самолета с четырьмя ракетами AIM-7.

По таблице Airplane Loading находим Drag Index для одно ракеты AIM-7 (1.3) и умножаем на 4, получается 5,2. 
На самом деле Drag Index ракет на конформной подвеске очень незначителен и почти не влияет на разгон.

Возвращаемся в таблицу Low Altitude Acceleration и смотрим время разгона с 0,5 до 0,75 М по столбцу Drag Index 0 на высоте 4000 фт (1200 м), получается 0,22 минуты (Какой идиот придумал мерить время в долях минуты?). Пересчитываем 0,22 минуты в секунды, получается 13,2 секуды.
Я пренебрег Drag Index влияние которого минимально за счет того, что расчетная высота 1200 метров немного выше миговской 1000 м. Пренебрегли индексом, но увеличили высоту, в итоге получаеются где-то одинаковые условия.

*В итоге, МиГ-23МЛ имеет небольшое преимущество перед F-4E в разгоне на малой высоте, от скорости 600 км/ч до скорости 900 км/ч - 12 против 13,2 секунд.* 

Хотя эта величина незначительна и может оказаться ниже погрешности вычислений.

Интересно было бы узнать разгонное время МиГ-23М.

----------


## Chizh

> Путь сложен, но это путь 
> Здесь что-то одно. Либо по МиГ-23 понятие "правильный вираж" - это не полный круг, но этого не может быть, либо американцы что-то там напутали  Косяк, понимаешь. Если у самолета радиус виража 1,8 мили на 300 узлах - угловой скорости 4 с лишним град/сек не будет, хоть умри 
>  Да, сыпется ваш "официал". Впрочем, окончательные выводы не делаю, может это средний график говорит "правду", а нижний врет?
>  А может там не радиус виража, а диаметр? Косяк на косяке.


Уважаемый,
вы взяли из графика скорость 300 KIAS, которая является ничем иным как приборной скоростью самолета на этой высоте.
Я могу вам подсказать, что истинная скорость при этом будет 454 Knots или 840 км/ч или 233 м/с.

Сейчас попробуйте еще раз сосчитать.

----------


## juky-puky

> Что же это за самолет-то такой был: МИГ-21? Ф-5 его драл, СУ-15-драл, израильтяне на всех самолях-драли. А были вообще у МИГа-21 победы в воздушных боях или так все, кому не пень, его и драли?


У МиГ-21 совсем немало побед (белые не считать, они не подтверждаются!):
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_271.shtml
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_272.shtml
А посмотри по тем же таблицам победы МиГ-23 (кроме белых) -* их почти нет.* 
Вот это как раз то, о чём я говорил...

----------


## juky-puky

> APQ-120 довести до ума в части обзора на фоне земли  не смогли.


- Насчёт "не шмогли" - это гипербола, достаточно посмотреть на AWG-9, производства *1960*-го (!) года:
http://www.novia.net/~tomcat/AWG9.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AWG-9
По сравнению с которой "Сапфир-23" - просто смешная детская игрушка. 
Если кто-то думает, что "Сапфир-23" - это нечто  продвинутое, - это глубокое заблуждение. "Сапфир-23" - такая же импульсная РЛС, но с маленькой доработкой: там установлена ещё антенна, дающая непрерывное излучение, всё это очень и очень слабенькое и хиленькое, она позволяла увидеть самолёт, при хорошей работе, всего лишь на дальности 20 км:
http://www.seeninside.net/sapfir23_radar.html
Sapfir-23ML was initially designed by G. M. Kunyavsky in the early-to-mid seventies, completed by Yury Kirpichev and introduced in 1976 as a major update to the Sapfir-23, after early service experience showed various deficiencies in the original radar. As part of a crash upgrade program, the radar was thoroughly modernised, increasing ECM resistance. The Sapfir-23ML's weight (around 350kg) was less than the original Sapfir-23, which helped improve the MiG-23's agility. Search range against a fighter was 55km in look-up mode, *20km in look-down mode*. Against a bomber sized target, the detection range increased to 80km and 25km in look-up and look-down modes repectively.
А увидеть истребитель в воздухе она могла на дальности *55* км, тогда как APQ-120, "не доведённая до ума" могла истребитель обнаруживать на Д>*80* км. Причём ракеты "Спарроу" уже тогда спокойно били до 70 км на больших высотах, что ни в какое сранение не шло с Р-23, Р-24:
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/k23.html
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/k24.html
И ещё: помехоустойчивость у РЛС МиГ-23 была близка к абсолютному нулю...  :Tongue:  Т.е. на войне с ней вообще нечего было делать, как будто её и нет.

----------


## Mogol

Чушь мне подсказывать не надо, уважаемый Чиж, у МиГа скорость также приборная :Smile:  
 Я, кажется, нашел разрешение нашего спора.
Видите ли, есть установившийся вираж, то есть тот, который происходит без потери скорости и есть неустановившийся вираж.
 Характеристики установившегося виража можно задать как радиусом виража, так и гр/с. Естественно, характеристики неустановившегося виража задаются только грд/с.
 Для "Фантома" скорость уст. виража ментьше скорости неустановившегося примерно в 1,5 раза.
 Итого имеем по приборной скорости установившийся вираж МиГ-23МЛ - 4,6 гр/с, F-4E(неизвестно, самолет какой это серии, характеристики с 48-й серии должны быть лучше) - 2,64.
 Неустановившийся вираж - у "Фантома" 4,3 гр/с, у МиГа не знаю.
 Вот и весь спор. Про разгон спорить не буду, посмотрю позднее.

----------


## Chizh

> Чушь мне подсказывать не надо, уважаемый Чиж, у МиГа скорость также приборная 
>  Я, кажется, нашел разрешение нашего спора.
> Видите ли, есть установившийся вираж, то есть тот, который происходит без потери скорости и есть неустановившийся вираж.
>  Характеристики установившегося виража можно задать как радиусом виража, так и гр/с. Естественно, характеристики неустановившегося виража задаются только грд/с.
>  Для "Фантома" скорость уст. виража ментьше скорости неустановившегося примерно в 1,5 раза.
>  Итого имеем по приборной скорости установившийся вираж МиГ-23МЛ - 4,6 гр/с, F-4E(неизвестно, самолет какой это серии, характеристики с 48-й серии должны быть лучше) - 2,64.
>  Неустановившийся вираж - у "Фантома" 4,3 гр/с, у МиГа не знаю.
>  Вот и весь спор. Про разгон спорить не буду, посмотрю позднее.


Уважаемый, это вы несете чушь. В приведеных мной таблицах и графиках рассматривается только установившийся вираж.

Вы пытаетесь проверить угловую скорость через вычисление линейной скорости и длины окружности. Но при этом берете скорость не истинную, а приборную, которая зависит от давления воздуха на высоте. Для вычисления по вашей методике нужно брать только истинную скорость, т.к. вы используете реальную длину окружности.

Я вам подсказал цифру истинной скорости в м/с, которую нужно подстависть в ваши вычисления, чтобы убедиться, что в таблицах все правильно.

----------


## Mogol

> Уважаемый, это вы несете чушь. В приведеных мной таблицах и графиках рассматривается только установившийся вираж.
> 
> Вы пытаетесь проверить угловую скорость через вычисление линейной скорости и длины окружности. Но при этом берете скорость не истинную, а приборную, которая зависит от давления воздуха на высоте. Для вычисления по вашей методике нужно брать только истинную скорость, т.к. вы используете реальную длину окружности.
> 
> Я вам подсказал цифру истинной скорости в м/с, которую нужно подстависть в ваши вычисления, чтобы убедиться, что в таблицах все правильно.


 Вы правы, признаю свою неправоту. Немного лопухнулся :Cool:

----------


## Юрий

> Уважаемый, это вы несете чушь. В приведеных мной таблицах и графиках рассматривается только установившийся вираж.
> 
> Вы пытаетесь проверить угловую скорость через вычисление линейной скорости и длины окружности. Но при этом берете скорость не истинную, а приборную, которая зависит от давления воздуха на высоте. Для вычисления по вашей методике нужно брать только истинную скорость, т.к. вы используете реальную длину окружности.
> 
> Я вам подсказал цифру истинной скорости в м/с, которую нужно подстависть в ваши вычисления, чтобы убедиться, что в таблицах все правильно.


Внимательно проанализировал, уважаемый Chizh прав! Как ни крути!

----------


## Chizh

Итак продолжение банкета.

*Сделал анализ времени набора заданной высоты 10 000 м в режиме полного форсажа.*

В качестве исходного материала взяты практическая аэродинамика самолета МиГ-23МЛ и TO 1F-4E-1.

Много хлопот для проведения сравнительного анализа доставляет разный формат даных принятый в нашей и их документации. Тем не менее можно кое-что сравнить при одинаковых условиях.

Исходные: 
Самолет МиГ-23МЛ с неизвестным остатком топлива и двумя ракетами Р-23.
Самолет F-4E с полной заправкой топливом и 4-мя ракетами AIM-7. Вес 20 542 кг (~45 000 фунтов).


*МиГ-23МЛ*
Для анализа была взята диаграмма "Время набора высоты по оптимальным программам" (стр. 204, в аттачменте). В этой диаграмме представалены три разные программы набора, но нас интересует только программа №2 с максимальной скоростью набора на ПФ с крылом 72 гр.

По диаграмме видно, что время набора высоты составляет около 110 секунд, но в тексте на предыдущей странице говорится о времени 1,7-1,8 минуты (врезку этой фразы я поместил на диаграмму).
Принимаем лучшее значение 1,7 мин (*102 сек*).

*F-4E*
Для определения времени набора высоты 10 000 метров воспользуемся диаграммой TIME TO CLIMB maximum thrust (в аттачменте).

Для того чтобы получить время нужно знать так называемый DRAG INDEX (индекс сопротивления) который зависит от количества и номенклатуры оружия на подвесках самолета. 
4 ракеты AIM-7 на конформных узлах подвески под фюзеляжем дают DRAG INDEX всего 5,2 (кому интересно, индекс расчитывается по 3-й таблице из моего поста №71). Это очень небольшое значение и для ряда диаграм этим вообще можно пренебречь.

Далее вычисляем время набора высоты.
Задаем вес 45 000 фунтов, следуем влево до пересечения с линией заданной высоты (33 тыс футов между 32 и 34 тыс футов),
далее вниз до пересечения с линией DRAG INDEX - 5,2, это очень близко к нулю, и далее следуем вправо на шкалу времени.

Время набора ~ 1,35 мин (*81 сек*).

*В итоге, самолет МиГ-23МЛ уступает самолету F-4E по времени набора высоты 10 000 метров на полном форсаже в заданных условиях, 102 против 81 секунды.*

P.S.
Делать из этого вывод о максимальной вертикальной скорости самолетов нельзя, т.к. тут возможны разные варианты. 
Из этого ясно только одно, что *средняя* вертикальная скорость на участке набора до высоты 10 км у Фантома выше.

----------


## Chizh

Небольшой штрих к предыдущему анализу.

Нашел в польском документе "МиГ-23МФ Характеристики летно-технические" подобную диаграмму для самолета МиГ-23МФ.
Привожу страничку в аттачменте.

Из диаграммы видно на сколько экспортный МиГ-23МФ (он же родной МиГ-23М) уступает МиГ-23МЛ и F-4E.
Время набра высоты 10 000 м на полном форсаже с двумя ракетами Р-23 у него составляет около 140 секунд.

----------


## Chizh

Решил сравнить МиГ-23МЛ с самолетом F-16.
К сожалению, на F-16A у меня пока нет Performans Data, но есть на F-16CJ он же F-16C block 50/52 с двигателем F100-PW-229.
Я понимаю, что это не очень корректно, самолеты разных годов и поколений, поэтому все результаты просто для информации.

Итак, разгонные характеристики F-16CJ в тех же условиях, для которых расчитывались разгонные характеристики МиГ-23МЛ и F-4E в посте № 71.

В качестве исходного материала взяты практическая аэродинамика самолета МиГ-23МЛ и TO 1F-16CJ-1-1.

Исходные: 
Самолет МиГ-23МЛ с остатком топлива 1660 кг и двумя ракетами Р-23. Вес 12 750 кг.
Самолет F-16CJ с остатком топлива 2650 кг и четырьмя ракетами AIM-9L. Вес 10 900 кг (24 000 фнт).

*МиГ-23МЛ*
Возьмем расчитанные данные из поста №71.
Время разгона самолета со скорости 600 км/ч (0,5М) до скорости 900 км/ч (0,75М) - 12 секунд.

*F-16CJ*
Обратимся к таблицам MAX AB Accelerations (Ускорение на полном форсаже).
К сожалению таблицы для высоты 1000 м (условия задачи) нет, поэтому придется аппроксимировать из таблицы для уровня моря и таблицы для высоты 3 км (прилагаются в аттачменте).

Для того чтобы начать расчеты мне пришлось вычислить DRAG INDEX для ракет. Две концевые ракеты входят в базовый индекс самолета (как ни странно даже их масса входит в массу пустого самолета). Дополнительные две ракеты на точках подвески 2 и 8 (рядом с оконцовками консолей крыла), дают вместе DRAG INDEX - 22 и дополнительный вес 280 кг. (Если кто хочет покопаться в деталях - могу выложить эти страницы.)

Таблицы нужно выбирать по DRAG INDEX, но с этим значением 22 мы попали как раз между 2-х таблиц с DRAG INDEX 0 и 50. Я взял на всякий случай таблицу с DRAG INDEX 50.

Другая засада заключается в том, что в таблице нет точных значений разгона самолета для скоростей 0,5 и 0,75 М. Придется аппроксимировать из ближайших.

Итак. Берем таблицы для DRAG INDEX 50 и смотрим столбец для веса 24 000 фунтов.
На уровне моря самолет F-16CJ ускоряется с 0,53 до 0,76М - 15-8=7 секунд.
На высоте 3 км (10 000 футов) самолет F-16CJ ускоряется с 0,54 до 0,8М - 18-8=10 секунд.

В результате можно вполне предположить, что самолет на высоте 1000 м ускоряется с 0,5 до 0,75М за *8 секунд*.

*В итоге, F-16CJ имеет преимущество перед МиГ-23МЛ в разгоне на малой высоте, от скорости 600 км/ч до скорости 900 км/ч 
- 8 против 12 секунд.*

----------


## Igor_k

Чиж
Чтобы сравнить ЛТХ  того же МЛ и F-4,надо взять если не графики,то хотя бы несколько скоростей,например 0.5М,0.8М и 1.1М на высотах 1,  5 и 10км.То же по разгонным:сравнивать разгон не только с 600 до 900 ,но и с 1100 до1300 и на разных высотах.Точно так же стоит брать не время набора высоты(это хар-ка скорее для перехватчика),а скороподъемность для разных высот и скоростей.В любом случае,спасибо за графики,я бы до них не добрался.
Холостяк
Почему я интересуюсь Миг-23?Так ведь у каждого авиафаната есть свой любимый самолет.Воспоминания детства плюс обостренное чуство справедливости(смайлик)А то некоторые незнающие или тенденциозные товарищи его чуть ли не провалом объявили.Хотя недостатки Миг-21 или Фантома общеизвестны,их никто в неудачные не записывает
Юки
С возвращением,Михаил Исаакович.

----------


## Chizh

> Чиж
> Чтобы сравнить ЛТХ  того же МЛ и F-4,надо взять если не графики,то хотя бы несколько скоростей,например 0.5М,0.8М и 1.1М на высотах 1,  5 и 10км.То же по разгонным:сравнивать разгон не только с 600 до 900 ,но и с 1100 до1300 и на разных высотах.Точно так же стоит брать не время набора высоты(это хар-ка скорее для перехватчика),а скороподъемность для разных высот и скоростей.В любом случае,спасибо за графики,я бы до них не добрался.


Да. Я согласен, что для того чтобы построить более-менее объективную картину нужно брать несколько диапазонов.

Для характеристик виража я так и сделал поскольку нашлись данные на оба самолета.

Но вот для разгона и времени набора или скороподъемности данных для разных диапазонов сразу для обеих машин в чистом виде нет. Их надо вычислять, притом не простым путем.

----------


## juky-puky

> Почему я интересуюсь Миг-23?Так ведь у каждого авиафаната есть свой любимый самолет. Воспоминания детства...


- Я уже говорил нашему испанскому другу: _"Любовь зла..."_  :Tongue:  



> ...плюс обостренное чуство справедливости (смайлик). А то некоторые незнающие или тенденциозные товарищи его чуть ли не провалом объявили.


- Смотри: я же нигде и никогда не "объявлял провалом" например, МиГ-21.  Или МиГ-17. Или МиГ-15. Или МиГ-19. Или МиГ-25.  Будь я такой "МиГофоб", например...  :Biggrin:  Неудачный самолёт МиГ-23 испекли для фронта. В качестве перехватчика, над своими полями и нивами - другое дело. То же самое, что у американцев F-102 и F-106. F-106, правда, во Вьетнам его сгоняли, в порядке эксперимента, но у него по тем древним временам и характеристики были выдающиеся:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f106.html
Однако никто не пытался пялить его в качестве фронтового истребителя. 



> Хотя недостатки Миг-21 или Фантома общеизвестны,  их никто в неудачные не записывает


- Я могу только повторить: интегральной характеристикой самолёта является его боевая эффективность, которая в те докомпьютерные времена могла быть проверена только на настоящих войнах, где сражаются насмерть. И что МиГ-21, что Фантом доказали свою боевую эффективность на поле боя. Тогда ка МиГ-23, _везде опоздавший_, стал просто летающей жертвой.  Его надо было или выпустить лет на 15 раньше, или не совать на линию огня вообще. 
Ну, а любить...   Сердцу не прикажешь...  :Biggrin:  



> Юки
> С возвращением,Михаил Исаакович.


- Спасибо! (Только одно "а". Мой папа не успел настолько обрусеть.) 
Надолго ли выпустили из кичмана? Кто его знает...  :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

Чиж
Я не стал бы просить то,что в состоянии сделать сам.Но у нас скоро переезд со всеми вытекающими.Могу лишь сказать,что маневренность при V>1200 у МЛ лучше,чем у 29.Правда,до МЛД реализовать это было трудно-большие R,трудно разглядеть цель(с Фантомом было легче).скороподъемность на высотах более 6-6.5 у МЛ то же выше,чем у 29,то же самое-разгон с1100до 1300.Остальную цифирь надо смотреть по таблицам.Вообще,4-е поколение имеет ярко выраженный оптимум на скор.600-900 и высотах 0-6.У 23 хар-ки более ровные.
Mogol
Относительно Р-60 я скорее согласен с Чижом
Это изделие хорошо для Миг-21,винтокрутов и т.д.Для 23 требовалось что-то более увесистое,без экономии на БЧ.Единственное преимущество-можно быстро присобачить по тревоге
Юки
об интегральной оценке-в другой ветке.И в кого там попадали Спарроу с дальности 70-80 км

----------


## juky-puky

> И в кого там попадали Спарроу с дальности 70-80 км


- Не надо утрировать сверх меры - это максимальные дальности пуска, реальные выполнялись поближе - на дальностях 30-50 км (плюс сближение за время полёта ракеты носителя и цели). Но подходить ещё ближе для пуска Спарроу - значит, подвергнуться повышенному риску получить ракету самому. 
И на фига бы кому это надо? 
http://www.rjlee.org/aakill.html

----------


## Chizh

> Чиж
> Я не стал бы просить то,что в состоянии сделать сам.Но у нас скоро переезд со всеми вытекающими.Могу лишь сказать,что маневренность при V>1200 у МЛ лучше,чем у 29.


Что-то сомнительно. Посмотрел по быстрому диаграммы перегрузок и время виражей, что-то такое мнение не создается.



> Правда,до МЛД реализовать это было трудно-большие R,трудно разглядеть цель(с Фантомом было легче).скороподъемность на высотах более 6-6.5 у МЛ то же выше,чем у 29,то же самое-разгон с1100до 1300.Остальную цифирь надо смотреть по таблицам.Вообще,4-е поколение имеет ярко выраженный оптимум на скор.600-900 и высотах 0-6.У 23 хар-ки более ровные.


Было бы инетересно если бы вы привели свои расчеты.
А то, что 4-е поколение имеет лучшие характеристики на меньших скоростях вполне закономерно, маневренный воздушный бой даже в случае завязки на трансзвуковых скоростях быстро тормозиться.

----------


## Юрий

Некоторые ссылки.

http://www.testpilot.ru/review/notes_mtp/vsweep.htm

http://www.hro.org/editions/karta/nr...9.php?printv=1

http://www.bloger.net.ua/index.php?o...0daf1d3530bc3a  (сначала туфта, чуть пониже средины страницы)

http://lanets.h14.ru/kig/index.html?mig27_1

http://stud.ibi.spb.ru/141/chepnik/html_files/mig23.htm

http://www.aviaport.ru/directory/aviation/526.html

----------


## Fighter

Разрешите пару слов по теме сказать летчику, летавшему на МиГ-15,21,23,29. МиГ-23 вышел на уровень ошибочных (сформированных в эпоху концепции сверхзвукового перехвата) ТТЗ через 15 лет после принятия на вооружение. Как и в случае с F-4 (соглашусь патриотическими заявлениями "puki" , что это был неплохой многоцелевой самолет), на МиГ-23 такое казалось бы очевидое преимущество по возможности применения оружия (УРСД) за пределами визуальной видимости, было реализовано в ущерб маневренным характеристикам - одному из важнейших критериев, определяющих эффективность истребителя в ближнем бою. Хотя уже в 66-67 гг стало ясно, что воздушный бой остался ближним маневренным. В условиях информационного обеспечения тех годов УРСД в дальнем бою оказались практически не применимыми, не в полной мере отвечали условиям ближнего боя и характеристики УРМД. Ошибочным оказался отказ от пушечного вооружения. Во Вьетнаме в конце 60-х после сбития своих самолетов ВВС/ ВМС США  вообще запретили применение ракет до визуального опознавания цели. В сложной воздушной обстановке  бой или переходил в ближний, в котором маневренные характеристики являлись важнейшим фактором побелы, или так и не начинался по причине отсутсвия визуального контакта. По всем общим характеристикам маневренности и простоте пилотировния  в диапазоне скоростей и высот ближнего боя МиГ-21 превосходил F-4 (и в последствии МиГ-23),  что сказалось на результататы боев во Вьетнаме. При этом надо учитыварать - уровень подготовки летчиков США и Вьетнама был несоизмерим. Что касается МиГ-23, то его принимать на вооружение  вообще было нельзя. Самолет имел неудовлетворительные характеристики устойчивости и управляемостим и невысокие  маневренные данные. Сушествовало несколько десятков проектов с разными редакциями крыла. В конце концов была приняты "машущая" версия, в которой теоретические преимущества изменяемой стреловидности так и не были полностью достигнуты. Минимальная стреловидность 16 использовалась на взлете-посадке и на перелетах, 45 - на основных режимах и в бою, 72 на разгоне. Автоматическое изменение стреловидности в зависимости от угла атаки и скорости реализовано так и не было, таким образом вся затея потеряла смысл.  В свое время на МиГ-21 провел несколько одиночных и группповых боев против МиГ-23, которые все были выиграны. Потом, полетав на МиГ-23, понял, что в бою летчик МиГ-23 вместо противника должен смотреть на УУА, и иметь после налета первых 10 часов правую руку вдвое более накаченную, чем левую. Сравнения же МиГ-23 с МИГ-29, приведенные на ветке, просто смешны, кому нужно преимущество на Vпр >1200 в разгоне и  как его реализовать, кроме сомнительной возможности выйти из боя??? К тому же непонятно, чем первые МиГ-29 9-12 были по маневренным характеристикам хуже последующих модификаций. Миг-15 и МиГ-29 - истребители, на которые летать наслаждение!  Миг-21 -хороший и простой в управлении самолет, но не такой свободный в воздухе как МиГ- 29. Мои однокашники летали в Роси  на первых МиГ-23С с двигателем Р-27. Перегрузка 4, вертикальный пилотаж запрещен,потолок на максимале 8000 м, РП-22, ракеты Р-3С и Р-3Р - вот такой "истребитель"  приняли в начале 70 -х на вооружение. Позднее на МЛ, МЛД управление было уже более легким, но самолет  по всем характеристикам не стал лучше "Фантома" середины 60-х, а в то время уже почти 10 лет летали F-15 и F-16 и принимались на вооружение настоящие истребители МиГ-29 и Су-27.

----------


## Chizh

Сравнение горизонтальной маневренности самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и F-16CJ.
*Угловая скорость установившегося разворота
*

В качестве исходного материала взяты практическая аэродинамика самолета МиГ-23МЛ и TO 1F-16CJ-1-1.

Исходные: 
Самолет МиГ-23МЛ с остатком топлива 1660 кг и двумя ракетами Р-23. Вес 12 750 кг.
Самолет F-16CJ с остатком топлива 3550 кг и четырьмя ракетами AIM-9L. Вес 11 800 кг (26 000 фнт).

*МиГ-23МЛ*
Возьмем расчитанные данные из поста №65.

Угловая скорость 
1000 м (крыло 45 град) = 13,3 гр/с.
10000 м (крыло 45 град) = 4,6 гр/с.

*F-16CJ*
Рассмотрим диаграммы Turn Performans для следующих условий:
Drag Index = 50 (на самом деле в нашем случае нужно 22, но разница примерно компенсируется тем, что данные по F-16 даются на 1 км ниже данных по МиГу).Вес = 26 000 фунтов (11 800 кг).Стандартный день (атмосферные условия).Режим двигателя - полный форсаж.

Берем две диаграммы для уровня моря и для высоты 30 000 футов (9000 м.) и находим наилучшие (наибольшие) угловые скорости (в аттачменте).
На самом деле это нетрудно сделать, т.к. на диаграммах они выделены.
На высоте 0 м - *18,2* гр/сек
На высоте 9000 м - *6,4* гр/сек.

*ВЫВОД*
*У земли самолет F-16CJ имеет преимущество по угловой скорости разворота над МиГ-23МЛ при указанных весах и нагрузках, 18,2 против 13,3 гр/с (1,36).
На высоте 10 000 м самолет F-16CJ имеет преимущество в угловой скорости разворота над МиГ-23МЛ при указанных весах и нагрузках, 6,4 против 4,6 гр/с. (1,4)* 


P.S.
Можно конечно еще попытаться сравнить показатели установившегося разворота на промежуточных высотах, но по моему в этом особого смысла нет, т.к. тенденция понятна.

----------


## Igor_k

Чиж
Я думаю,тенденция все же не так ясна,но развернутый ответ постараюсь дать к концу недели.Блок 52-какой это год?
Fighter
Не могли бы вы написать,на каких именно 23 Вы летали и когда?У меня сложилось впечатление,возможно ошибочное,что только на ранних.А по ним у нас консенсус даже с Юки.

----------


## Niki1979

Может и Миг-23МЛ не лучше по маневренности Фантома, но думаю по крайней мере не хуже Томкета  :Tongue:  .

Носятся слухи что по уровню бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования полученные Болгарией в начале 90-х оригинальных 'афганских' МиГ-23МЛД (за счет вернутых 3 МиГ-25РБ) были выше чем экспортная версия МиГ-29 (Б ?) полученные соответсвенно несколько лет раньше. Не удивлюсь если это правда.

----------


## juky-puky

> Может и Миг-23МЛ не лучше по маневренности Фантома, но думаю по крайней мере не хуже Томкета  .


- F-14 по манёвренности гораздо лучше Фантома, особенно F-14D, у которого тяга больше, чем у F-14A, на *30*%.

----------


## Chizh

> Чиж
> Я думаю,тенденция все же не так ясна,но развернутый ответ постараюсь дать к концу недели.Блок 52-какой это год?


ОК
Ждем ответ.
F-16CJ это F-16C block 50. Поступил на вооружение в USAF в 1991 году.

----------


## Fighter

> Что же это за самолет-то такой был: МИГ-21? Ф-5 его драл, СУ-15-драл, израильтяне на всех самолях-драли. А были вообще у МИГа-21 победы в воздушных боях или так все, кому не пень, его и драли? Кстати, у МИГ-21СМТ маневренность была хуже из-за здорового горба на спине, это давно известно. Разговаривал как-то с одним бывшим летчиком, к-рый, по его словам, летал на всех модификациях 21-го, так он говорил, что самый летучий был 21Ф-13. Так что, может быть, последующие модиф. и были в смысле маневренности похуже.


По поводу качеств и побед МиГ- 21 всеми признано, что МиГ-21, в отличие от "Floggera", был одним из лучших истребителей своего времени. Во Вьетнаме после появления МиГ-21 в 1966 соотношение побед в воздушных боях резко изменилось. На Ближнем  Востоке он успешно противостоял Миражам III и F-4. Два эпизода боев с F-5 в Африке лишь показали, что к бою нужно готовиться и учитывать сильные  и слабые стороны противника. Важны не только характеристики самолета, но и уровень подготовки летчика, а так же качество всей системы боевого обеспечения. 
По поводу Су-15,не припомню его боев  с истребителями, этот самолет более отличился в боях с гражданскими лайнерами.Честно говоря, не разу в воздухе на МиГ- 21 не встречался в бою с Су-15, но знаю, что  по всем маневренным характеристикам МиГ-21 превосходил в области ведения воздушного боя Су-15. Поэтому "надрать" на МиГ-21 Су-15 не представляло бы особого труда, особо учитывая подготовку  в области сложного, высшего пилотажа и маневренных воздушных боев летчиков ПВО того периода. 
МиГ-21Ф-13 (доведось полетать на нем в училище) был очень легким самолетом, ласточка, после взлета угол набора 60 гр. и на третьем развороте высота 11000.
Топлива правда было маловато, в лучшем последнем варианте всего 2400 л, их всех после 1967 г отдали в Египет и Сирию, мы летали на самолетах с заправкой 2100. Поздние модификации были тяжелее, но все равно не сравнимы по маневренности ни с МиГ-23, ни, тем более, с Су-15. С учетов всех факторов , определяющих боевой потенциал истребителя лучшим был МиГ-21 бис. На нем я налетал 1500 часов, а один мой хороший друг совсем недавно вернулся из одной африканской страны, где успешно летал на бисах, доработанных Израилем.

----------


## Mogol

> Чиж
> Mogol
> Относительно Р-60 я скорее согласен с Чижом
> Это изделие хорошо для Миг-21,винтокрутов и т.д.Для 23 требовалось что-то более увесистое,без экономии на БЧ.Единственное преимущество-можно быстро присобачить по тревоге


 Увесистое - да, но во-первых  вместо одной Р-13 (или "Сайдуиндера") можно было взять 2 Р-60. Во-вторых я уже писал, что Р-60 применялись чаще в  контактном режиме , что несколько повышало "убойное действие". Это не бред и не фантазии. Ровно такая же по весу как и Р-60 ракета ЗРК "Рапира" оснащается как полубронебойной БЧ и контактным взрывателем, так и ОФ БЧ и дистанционным взрывателем (против малоразмерных и легких целей). Контактный взрыватель есть у ракет ЗРК "Роланд" (62,5 кг) , да у всех зенитных ракет весом до 60-80 кг и массой БЧ до 3-5 кг.

----------


## Chizh

> ... Во-вторых я уже писал, что Р-60 применялись чаще в  контактном режиме , что несколько повышало "убойное действие".


Что значит "применялись чаще в  контактном режиме"?
У ракет ВВ нет никаких средств регулировать вероятность прямого попадания.

----------


## Chizh

> По поводу качеств и побед МиГ- 21 всеми признано, что МиГ-21, в отличие от "Floggera", был одним из лучших истребителей своего времени. Во Вьетнаме после появления МиГ-21 в 1966 соотношение побед в воздушных боях резко изменилось. На Ближнем  Востоке он успешно противостоял Миражам III и F-4....


Я бы не стал идеализировать МиГ-21.
Как раз на Ближнем Востоке он проиграл Миражу очень сильно, хотя это больше следствие проигрыша тактики чем ТТХ. По сравнению с Фантомом тоже не было никаких особых преимуществ в ближнем бою, про дальний даже не упоминаю. Успех вьетнамской тактики заключался в засадах.

----------


## Mogol

> Что значит "применялись чаще в  контактном режиме"?
> У ракет ВВ нет никаких средств регулировать вероятность прямого попадания.


 Это значит, что взрыватель срабатывал при прямом попадании, в случае если прямого попадания нет (ракета проходит мимо цели на небольшом  расстоянии, зона поражеия Р-60 2,5 м радиус) происходит автоматический подрыв с помощью радиовзрывателя. Если и радиовзрыватель не "дал команду", по истечении какого-то времени происходит самоликвидация. Для большей эффективности БЧ Р-60 при контактном подрыве разместили сразу за ГСН.
 Кстати, у "Сайдуиндера" также есть контактный взрыватель, и если ракете повезло попасть "прямоходом", сработает именно он. Беда в том, что "везет" ей реже, чем Р-60.

----------


## juky-puky

> Кстати, у "Сайдуиндера" также есть контактный взрыватель, и если ракете повезло попасть "прямоходом", сработает именно он. Беда в том, что *"везет" ей реже, чем Р-60*.


- Опять "самые поездатые поезда" понеслись по кочкам... Прошу обратить внимание на вероятность поражения "не имеющией аналогов" ракеты Р-60:
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/r60.html
 У "Сайдвиндера" Р=*0.5* была, пожалуй, году в 1956-м...

----------


## Chizh

> Это значит, что взрыватель срабатывал при прямом попадании, в случае если прямого попадания нет (ракета проходит мимо цели на небольшом  расстоянии, зона поражеия Р-60 2,5 м радиус) происходит автоматический подрыв с помощью радиовзрывателя. Если и радиовзрыватель не "дал команду", по истечении какого-то времени происходит самоликвидация.


Все верно, только самоликвидация происходит при ударе о землю.



> ... Для большей эффективности БЧ Р-60 при контактном подрыве разместили сразу за ГСН.


У подавляющего большинства ракет В-В БЧ также находится между ГСН и двигателем.



> Кстати, у "Сайдуиндера" также есть контактный взрыватель, и если ракете повезло попасть "прямоходом", сработает именно он. Беда в том, что "везет" ей реже, чем Р-60.


А с чего вдруг Р-60 везет больше?

----------


## juky-puky

> Все верно, только самоликвидация происходит при ударе о землю.


- И от таймера тоже.

----------


## Chizh

> - И от таймера тоже.


Не знаю. 
Известные мне ракеты В-В уничтожаются только падением на землю.

----------


## juky-puky

> Не знаю. 
> Известные мне ракеты В-В уничтожаются только падением на землю.


- По идее, этого не должно быть: и УРВВ, и ЗУР имеют самоликвидатор от таймера по той причине, что взорвавшись на большой высоте они  а) не попадут в руки врага и не расскажут ему о своих технологических секретах; б) не причинят большого вреда тем, кто внизу - ведь боевые действия ведутся не только над территорией противника, но и над своими войсками, которых надо бы поберечь. 
А контактный взрыватель тут уже выступает как дублёр.
Проходил это ещё курсантом, давныыым-давно...  :Smile: 

P.S. Здесь, ближе к концу, есть кое-что на эту тему:
http://mvizru84.my1.ru/index/0-10

----------


## Chizh

Не надо путать зенитные ракеты и ракеты В-В.
Почти у всех зентных ракет есть самоликвидатор по времени. Он действительно нужен, т.к. такие ракеты обычно применяют над своей территорией и в случае падения на землю могут возникнуть нежелательные разрушения.

Для ракет В-В условия непременной ликвидации в воздухе нет. Поэтому ракеты типа Р-27, Р-73 не имеют системы самоликвидации по времени, а взрываются от контактного взрывателя при падении на землю.

По моему у американцев также.

----------


## juky-puky

> Для ракет В-В условия непременной ликвидации в воздухе нет. Поэтому ракеты типа Р-27, Р-73 не имеют системы самоликвидации по времени, а взрываются от контактного взрывателя при падении на землю.


- А эти ракеты будут падать исключительно на территорию противника? 



> По моему у американцев также.


- Насколько мне помнится - самоликвидатор с таймером - обязательная принадлежность  всех УРВВ.  Весит он ничтожно мало - так в чём проблема, почему его вдруг не должно быть?

----------


## Chizh

> - А эти ракеты будут падать исключительно на территорию противника?


Думаю, что нет. :)



> - Насколько мне помнится - самоликвидатор с таймером - обязательная принадлежность  всех УРВВ.


Нет.



> Весит он ничтожно мало - так в чём проблема, почему его вдруг не должно быть?


Не знаю.
Если есть примеры ракет ВВ с самоликвидаторами - давай.

----------


## juky-puky

> Если есть примеры ракет ВВ с самоликвидаторами - давай.


- Нету у меня. Если где встречу - тогда дам.

----------


## Owl

http://www.artflanker.chat.ru/upload..._header_3.html

_"Область действия боевой части и взрывателя.

Кроме того, в современных авиационных ракетах взрыватели содержат самоликвидатор, срабатывающий при срыве сопровождения цели или потере управляемости ракеты (выходе на малые скорости)."_

----------


## Chizh

Этот материал писался по мануалу к ависимулятору Фланкер.
Не стоит его воспринимать как истину во всем. ;)

----------


## Owl

> Не стоит его воспринимать как истину во всем. ;)


Не во всем, а то что касается только данного вопроса. Чем можешь подтвердить, что на современные ракеты В-В *не ставятся самоликвидаторы*? И по какой причине их не ставят?

----------


## Nazar

> Не во всем, а то что касается только данного вопроса. Чем можешь подтвердить, что на современные ракеты В-В *не ставятся самоликвидаторы*? И по какой причине их не ставят?


А давайте дружно спросим   *Flanker B*  , он вроде именно вооруженец , служит на Су-27, с современными ракетами общается напрямую.
Леша, к ответу :Wink:

----------


## Chizh

> Не во всем, а то что касается только данного вопроса. Чем можешь подтвердить, что на современные ракеты В-В *не ставятся самоликвидаторы*? И по какой причине их не ставят?


Я не говорю, что на все ракеты не ставят временной самоликвидатор, но конкретно по Р-27 и Р-73 есть инфа. Почему не стявят - не знаю.
Прилагаю выдержку из книжки по БП.

----------


## Igor_k

Чиж
Если не возражаете,я все-таки,вернусь к 23.Итак никаких сложных расчетов я не делал.Просто взял практическую аэродинамику 23МЛ и 29,благо они написаны примерно по одной методике.Более того,известно,что в обоих цифры занижены,хотя это ,наверно,больше относится к вертикальным фигурам(петлям,косым петлям,переворотам).Для 23 приведено время разворота с 2 Р-23,для 29-в чистом виде и с 2 Р-27+4 р-60.На выс.1км по скоростям для 23:
500км/ч-33с,600-31,800-28,1000-28,1100-32 (кривая обрывается)
29:
500-26/22.5 600-23/20 800-22/19 1000-24/5/24 1100-27/26 1200-40/33
радиусы
23
500-750м,600-800,1000-1300,1100-1600
29
500-550/400,600-600/500,800-800/600 1000-1200/1100 1200-2300/1850
5 км,23:
500-45.5 600-42 800-42 1000-60(при крыле72) 1200-73
29
500-26/23 600-31/27.5 800-30/27 1000-59/43  1200-93/57
радиусы
23
500-750 600-900 800-1950 1000-3500 1200-4500
29
500-1050/1000 600-1100/1000 800-1600/1500 1000-3500/2600 1200-6500/3900
для высоты 10км у мига-29 графика нет вообще,с одной стороны это и понятно-там БВБ не ведут,но,что бы отследить тенденцию пригодилось бы.зато есть любопытная фраза на стр178:
Появилась возможность пространственного криволинейного маневрирования  с большими угловыми скоростями на сверхзвуковых скоростях полета.Так,на высоте 1км и М=1.1 максимальная угловая скорость разворота в установившемся вираже самолета  массой 13т без подвесок равна около 10град/сек,а на высоте 5км-около 8.
Поэтому скорость 12град/сек для Сокола на высоте 9км вызывает некоторое удивление.Кстати,у F-15 7.5 град/cек на 30000ft.Может,имелась в видах скорость неуст.виража?
Примерна та же картина при сравнении 23МЛ и 29 по скороподъемности:
на высоте 1км у 29 310м/с против215 у МЛ,но на1.1М-120 против 160,примерно то же на высоте 5км 23МЛ превосходит 29,начиная с 1.05-1.1М,на выс.10км -МЛ превосходит на всех скоростях.Нечто похожее и с разгонными.Поэтому вполне понятны рекомендации,которые давали пилотам 23-го МЛД экспортного(т.е. того же 23МЛ) по ведению воздушного боя против F-15,F-16,F-4E:только одиночные атаки на больших скоростях не ввязываясь в затяжной БВБ,неизбежно связанный с потерей скорости.Подробнее все это было описано на авиабазе,ветка Миг-23 и воздушный бой,часть4,пост57.Другое дело,насколько эти рекомендации были выполнимы.режима ББ у н-003 не было,а радиусы были велики для визуального контакта.Конечно,уж если сравнивать23 с 29 или F-16,то надо брать МЛД.Как известно,по аэродинамике он несколько отличается от МЛ,поэтому гор.маневенность могла быть  лучше,скороподъемность вряд ли изменилась,а разгонные могли даже несколько ухудшиться-из-за клыков.Но благодаря режиму ББ он мог крутиться на больших скоростях и высотах.Существовала вторая опция-крыло33,по отзыву одного из пилотов,при крыле33 на скор.450 радиусы уменьшались почти вдвое и соответствовали таковым у 29.Тем более,что с хар-ми торможения у 23 все было в порядке..Впрочем,я писал в посте16,что с крылом33 много непонятного.Но эту стреловидность быстро отменили и большинство пилотов о такой возможности просто не знало.И тут начинается самая больная тема.Какая разница,на какой угол атаки мог выходить тот же МЛД-28 или 33град,если в частях уже 20град считались предпосылкой?Ну и ,конечно,все эти цифры радиусов и угловых скоростей-не более чем исходные точки для сравнения.Надо знать еще туеву хучу параметров.Во всяком случае.хотя Fighter и писал ,что сравнивать 23 с четвертым поколением просто смешно,но ряд пилотов,о которых я писал в параллельной ветке,как раз это и делала.Видимо,они тоже хотели посмеяться.И выводы были не такие уж удручающие.
Но,посколько Вуду признает только Купера в качестве критерия истины,то придется пройтись по нему.
P.S. А можно призвать Fisben-а?Он должен знать больше.

----------


## juky-puky

> Но,посколько Вуду признает только Купера в качестве критерия истины,то придется пройтись по нему.


- Мне без разницы - кого. Есть другой детальный источник? Так представь его...

----------


## Chizh

> Чиж
> Если не возражаете,я все-таки,вернусь к 23.Итак никаких сложных расчетов я не делал.Просто взял практическую аэродинамику 23МЛ и 29,благо они написаны примерно по одной методике.Более того,известно,что в обоих цифры занижены,хотя это ,наверно,больше относится к вертикальным фигурам(петлям,косым петлям,переворотам).


Откуда это известно?



> Поэтому скорость 12град/сек для Сокола на высоте 9км вызывает некоторое удивление.Кстати,у F-15 7.5 град/cек на 30000ft.Может,имелась в видах скорость неуст.виража?


Да, согласен. Действительно странно.
Подумаю.




> ...Конечно,уж если сравнивать23 с 29 или F-16,то надо брать МЛД.Как известно,по аэродинамике он несколько отличается от МЛ,поэтому гор.маневенность могла быть  лучше,скороподъемность вряд ли изменилась,а разгонные могли даже несколько ухудшиться-из-за клыков.


Согласен. Но к сожалению пока на него никаких официальных данных нет. :(



> Но благодаря режиму ББ он мог крутиться на больших скоростях и высотах.Существовала вторая опция-крыло33,по отзыву одного из пилотов,при крыле33 на скор.450 радиусы уменьшались почти вдвое и соответствовали таковым у 29.Тем более,что с хар-ми торможения у 23 все было в порядке..


Что-то сомнительно, чтобы МиГ-23 даже МЛД смог равняться с МиГ-29.
Летчики, при всем моем уважении, часто не могут дать адекватный анализ, а пользуются эмоциональной оценкой.




> ...Ну и ,конечно,все эти цифры радиусов и угловых скоростей-не более чем исходные точки для сравнения.Надо знать еще туеву хучу параметров.


Для базового сравнения этих данных вполне достаточно. Если преимущество одного над другим очень заметное, то учет тонкостей кардинально картину не поменяет.



> Во всяком случае.хотя Fighter и писал ,что сравнивать 23 с четвертым поколением просто смешно,но ряд пилотов,о которых я писал в параллельной ветке,как раз это и делала.


Я согласен с Файтером. 23-й изначально неудачная машина, которую со временем довели до приемлемой кондиции, но особого значения на фоне самолетов следующего поколения это уже не имело.




> P.S. А можно призвать Fisben-а?Он должен знать больше.


Не думаю, что эти аспекты ему будут интересны. Он вообще-то авионщик и в динамике разбираться начнет также как мы - по известным бумажкам. :)

----------


## Chizh

> ...Поэтому скорость 12град/сек для Сокола на высоте 9км вызывает некоторое удивление.Кстати,у F-15 7.5 град/cек на 30000ft.Может,имелась в видах скорость неуст.виража?


Да, вы правы.
Я посчитал скорость неустановившегося виража.  :Redface:  

Вот к чему приводит чтение "по диагонали"  описания диаграммы. :)

Оказывается на диаграмме присутствуют линии так называемого constant energy rate (Ps), т.е. по русски говоря - коэффициент изменения энергии самолета. Я это изначально не учел. Когда Ps положительный - энергия самолета (скорость-высота) в процессе маневра возрастает, когда отрицательный - убывает.

Из этого следует, что при Ps=0 мы получим установишийся разворот, скорость и высота не изменяются. Сейчас я измерил угловую скорость установившегося разворота по линии Ps = 0 FPS и внес исправления в свой пост №90 и в поясниения на диаграммах.

----------


## Igor_k



----------


## juky-puky



----------


## Igor_k

так ведь в этом и вопрос-кто подтверждает победу.Если у иранцев среди "зеленых" побед значится Миг-23МЛА,сбитый в 80г.(т.е. когда их еще не было) Фениксом(т.е. вне визуальной видимости),то как этому доверять?Но интереснее другое-в иракских заявках на победы(подтвержденные)с лета84г. фигурируют только 23МЛ,25ПД и Мираж F1,ранние 23 и все 21 исчезают как класс.Объяснение есть?

----------


## juky-puky

> так ведь в этом и вопрос-кто подтверждает победу.Если у иранцев среди "зеленых" побед значится Миг-23МЛА,сбитый в 80г.(т.е. когда их еще не было) Фениксом (т.е. вне визуальной видимости),то как этому доверять?


- Считать, что сбит _просто_ МиГ-23. Неважно какой. 



> Но интереснее другое - в иракских заявках на победы(подтвержденные) с лета84г. фигурируют только 23МЛ,25ПД и Мираж F1, ранние 23 и все 21 исчезают как класс. Объяснение есть?


- Это говорит всего лишь о том, что ранние 23-ие и все 21-ые с этого времени для участия в воздушных боях не привлекались, а  выполняли, например, вспомогательные функции дома - в качестве тренировочных, ПВО второй линии.

----------


## Igor_k

А это вам ничего не говорит?

----------


## juky-puky

Это говорит мне лишь о том, что _"нет в мире совершенства"_, а _"на безрыбье и рак - рыба"._ 
И если некий источник мне кажется недостаточно точным, я ищу альтернативный, - вдруг тот окажется точнее? Но если нет альтернативного - осторожно пользуюсь тем, что есть, мысленно корректируя его на основании того, что мне точно известно. 
Нет другой _нормальной_ методы...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

[/quote]


> Скажите,ТП использовался исключительно для атаки в ЗПС?


Перво наперво, действительно, порекомендую Вам не вступать в спор с людьми, которые не пилотировали МиГ-23, не проводили инженерно-техническую эксплуатацию и более того не читали по нему техдокументацию... Получится бесполезное и не к чему не приводящее общение. Если это спор, то к какому либо результату он не приведет. Что-то новое, интересное, что Вы хотите узнать про МиГ-23 и его модификации и пополнить свои знания - Вы не узнаете... Графики по американским машинам, представленные на ветках по "МиГ-23 и Ф-16" и "МиГ-23 и Ф-4-МиГ-21", любопытно, но не более того чтоб применять их и сопоставлять с чем-то. Амеры все данные ВСЕГДА скрывают, объективного у них даже не написано на банке состава ингредиентов Кока-Колы... А Вы хотите боевого самолета!!!! То что наши МиГи амеры гоняли и сами на своем опыте убеждались в их параметрах, вот ссылка:http://area51specialprojects.com/migs.html Так же и наши делали... Сами знаете... По Вашим постам действительно видно, что Вы хорошо теоретически изучили эту машину. Даже я, учивший ее в училище, публично признаю, что кое что забыл. По Вашему конкретному вопросу... Тепловой пеленгатор можно было использовать не только с задней полусферы. Воздушный бой подразумевает использование ВСЕХ доступных способов и средств. При применении ТП в различных полусферах появляется одно "но", это влияние на дальность обнаружения цели и ее захвата.... Единственное надо учитывать - заходить от солнца... При заходе на цель находящуюся на фоне солнца он бесполезен... Так же и МУ зависят... Потом для Вас ссылка по материалам ЦАГИ о МиГ-23: http://airbase.ru/hangar/planes/russ...23/livan-1.htm

В частности, вопрос MOGOLа проходил по поводу применения станции пассивных помех на МиГ-23 и сарказм Chizhа по этому поводу. Оборудование постановки как активных так и пассивных помех на бортах Миг-23 в частности в Западной Группе Войск применялось... Однако утверждение Chizhа относительно того, что у арабов этого оборудования не было - вполне логичное. У нас на 23-х оно тоже не сразу появилось...

В большинстве, категорически согласен с Fighter... Машин 15 и 21 не знаю..., но знаю 29. МиГ-29 в управлении по с равнению с 23 - ласточка. Я разговаривал с летчиком-пилотажником из Кубинки. Он сказал, что на Кубинке даже не проводился пилотаж на МиГ-23 в группе. Существовал только одиночный пилотаж на этой машине, так как в группе было опасно на них летать. МиГ-21 был значительно лучше по пилотажным характеристикам. Этот летчик участвовал в демонстрационных полетах для Верховного Командования СССР, представителей промышленности и иностранных гостей, как раз в то время как МиГ-23 показывали для иностранных покупателей. Его слова: "... машина для пилотажа и маневренного ближнего боя сложная и неповоротливая..." Он рассказал, что при показе в начале проводился одиночный пилотаж МиГ-23, а затем на одиночный вылетал он на МиГ-21. Так "невооруженным" глазом было видно пилотажное превосходство МиГ-21, поэтому одиночный пилотаж на 21 потом просто убрали и показывали "гостям" групповой МиГ-21... И, кстати, слова этого пилотажника, что МиГ-23 был вроде как "любимчиком" Кутахова (на пометку Igor_k и испанцу, что Вы не одни фаны этого самолета) . Однако оборудование 23 было значительно получше, чем у 21... Я сам отмечал это в одном из предыдущих постов, что в училище больше "давили" на обучение приборов МиГ-23, чем пилотаж на нем...

Для Igor_к:
Действительно, я встретился с требованием о запрете пилотажа на вертикали, однако в Германии проводили пилотаж и на вертикали, как и на больших высотах. Разговаривая с одним бывшим инженерным специалистом НИИ ВВС, как раз ведущим инженером по МиГ-23 высказана мысль, что самолет имел действительно инновационное решение по изменяемой стреловидности, однако реализовалась идея неудачно. На практике оказалось так, что при малых площадях крыла как у МиГ-23 реализация этой идеи - ничтожна. Американцы отказались от стреловидности сразу... Вот для больших машин как Ту-160 и В-1в тут эта идея - хороша... В разговоре он сказал, что создатели больше смотрели на МиГ-23 как именно на малый перехватчик для ПВО и характеристики для перехватов скоростных целей при стреловидности 72 действительно были хорошие. О перехвате и возможности реально поразить низколетящую цель типа шара из ГШ - указывал на ветке про "шары". Так же я описал факт вылета на перехват самолета МиГ-23 МЛД из дежурного звена 31 ГИАП из Фалькенберга и сопровождения американского РС-71 вылетевшего из Англии... Обнаружение и ведение цели бортовым прицельным комплексом МиГ-23 было... Это реальность... Вот Fighter пишет о "сомнительных возможностях" МиГ-23, как в преимуществах разгона... Так вот именно как "догон", и как он и сам пишет "выход из боя" - вот и реализация. Сомнительного тут ничего нет. И позволю напомнить тактику боя истребителя, где вступление истребителя в маневренный одиночный или групповой бой целесообразно в том случае, если имеется тактическое превосходство над противником, а при равных условиях, если обеспечены благоприятное преимущественное положение и оптимальные режимы полета, позволяющие реализовать эти превосходства своего самолета... А вот именно возможность добиться своего преимущества в тактике, как и выборе режима для атаки у 23 последних модификаций имелись, как и неплохие средства поражения. Даже в Великую Отечественную немцы никогда не атаковали если не имели численное превосходство или превосходство в маневре и положении... Достижение тактического превосходства зависит и от степени овладения летчиком навыком маневра. Что вот тут на ветке форума я и писал, что арабы в маневре "0".... Израильтяне всю тактику ближнего воздушного боя строят на маневре. Поэтому если бы нормально арабы имели БУ и имели представление о ВБ, то другое дело... Воздушный бой истребителей и подразумевает умение летчика использовать лучшие возможности своей машины и достичь преимущество для успешной атаки и уничтожения противника использовав его же недостатки. По мнению пилотов, что Вам на него "наплевать", ну я понимаю Вас... Только у людей природой заложено - мнения, вкусы, взгляды всегда различны, а пилоты это тоже люди.... Но даже старички-летчики скажут, что этот самолет не проявил себя. Не удалось ему это сделать.... Что тут поделать!? Мое мнение, что в умелых руках в воздушных боях он не бывал и не проявил себя, но неплохо он действительно показал себя именно в Группе войск и в Афгане. Тут летчики афганцы или из ГСВГ Вам уж точно это подтвердят!

Я хоть в некотором оппонирую Юкки, но он правильно высказывался о том, что "не реализован" был самолет и что "не был он провалом", что МиГ-23 реально в руках арабов "стал летающей жертвой", и что "опаздавший был" - действительно даже его доработки уже с опозданием приходили в войска... И у всех самолетов есть преимущества и недостатки. 

Сравнивать маневренность МиГ-23 с Ф-4 мне затруднительно. Я не видел даже на видео этой машины. Но вот что Ф-16 в маневре лучше МиГ-23 это уж точно. Мнение относительно Дракена могу однозначно сказать - лучше. Относительно Миража - не хуже. МиГ-21, по мнению авторитетных летчиков пилотирующих эти машины, лучше чем МиГ-23. МиГ-29 лучше МиГ-23... По Су -15 так же затрудняюсь, так как не знаю Су-15, не общался и не знаю мнение пилотов "почуствующих" разницу, и не видел видео пилотажа Су-15...

Для Петра Берестового: 
Вы спрашивали про полковника Н.Скуридина... Значит уточнил одного начальника, бывшего его сослуживца. Ответ был таков, что Скуридину вообще ничего не было, продолжил службу в должности без проблем. На время расследования - отстранен от полетов, но затем восстановлен. По авиационному происшествию было проведено расследование по которому установлено, что аппаратура объективного контроля зафиксировала "отказ двигателя". Т.е. сработало аварийное табло и девушка сказала, что "все, она залетела и беременна"..., начали резко падать обороты двигателя... Действия летчика были согласно Инструкции и Комиссией признаны правильными. Материалы хранятся в НИИ ВВС... Да.., еще тут в интернете в статьях переписывают, что истребители НАТО вылетели на перехват, но увидив пустую кабину улетели восвояси, это не правильно... Они действительно испугались сбивать самолет, думая, что это "новое оружие" русских... И сопровождение нашего самолета было практически до самой земли...

Потом тут на авиационные ракеты перешли... Разные были...
Ссылка:
http://skyfireavia.narod.ru/weap/god.../godsarrow.htm

Соединили в свой пост ответы с обоих веток про МиГ-23. Так что ...

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

Я разговаривал с летчиком-пилотажником из Кубинки. Он сказал, что на Кубинке даже не проводился пилотаж на МиГ-23 в группе. Существовал только одиночный пилотаж на этой машине, так как в группе было опасно на них летать.

[QUOTE]

А как же тогда вот к этому относиться?

http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...khin/index.htm

Или Вы только про Кубинку пишете?

----------


## juky-puky

> А как же тогда вот к этому относиться?


- Как к показушному исключению, которое только подтверждает правило.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> 9 июня 1982 года, сирийский полковник Бушер Усмаад, пилотировавший Ми-24В, зажал на горной дороге колонну израильской бронетехники, “выбив” “Штурмами” головную и последнюю машину, уничтожил мобильные ЗСУ и ЗРК, подошёл ближе, чтобы бить уцелевшие танки в борт НАР С-8. СПО-15 показала, что его машину сопровождает радаром истребитель противника, и дал направление на цель. Сирийский ас довернул Ми-24 до захвата и парным пуском Р-60М, с расстояния свыше 8км, сбил американский перехватчик F-14 с израильскими опознавательными знаками. Это была первая в истории авиации победа боевого вертолёта над сверхзвуковым истребителем. Примечательно, что сбитый “Томкет” нёс РВВ средней дальности “Спэрроу”, ракеты большой дальности “Феникс”, а так же ракеты ближнего боя “Сайдуиндер”, модификации АIМ-9М. Но победу одержала Р-60М.
> 
> В июле 1986 года, в горах Афганистана, F-16 “сел на хвост” советскому штурмовику Су-25, произведя парный пуск АIМ-9М. Штурмовик выпустил серию ЛТЦ и резко, с гашением скорости ушёл вверх. Через три секунды русский штурмовик сам висел на хвосте противника. Естественно, пакистанец начал удаляться и использовать ЛТЦ, но лётчик произвёл захват, пуск… Истребитель набрав скорость, спикировал, как сокол, но Р-60М попала в правое крыло и начисто оторвала. Катапультировавшийся пакистанский лётчик попал в плен. 
> 
> В марте 1987 года, так же, в Афганистане, советский фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 был атакован “в лоб” ракетой “Спэрроу” пакистанского F-16. Су-24 использовав активные и пассивные помехи, уклонился от ракеты и сбил пакистанский истребитель на встречном курсе одиночным пуском Р-60М.


это отсюда: http://skyfireavia.narod.ru/weap/god.../godsarrow.htm
оччень "интересно и поучительно... " , почем трава? :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> [/color]
> 
> Я разговаривал с летчиком-пилотажником из Кубинки. Он сказал, что на Кубинке даже не проводился пилотаж на МиГ-23 в группе. Существовал только одиночный пилотаж на этой машине, так как в группе было опасно на них летать.
> 
> А как же тогда вот к этому относиться?
> 
> http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...khin/index.htm
> 
> Или Вы только про Кубинку пишете?


 
Я передал то, о чем мне сказал пилотажник из Кубинки. Что группового показа у них на Миг-23 не было и что на "показуху" летал одиночный МиГ-23...
Просмотренное мной по ссылке, как правильно высказался Юкки, было скорее исключением для единственного показа на шоу в Жуковском, что и указывается в тексте воспоминаний... И то это была ПАРА..., так как маневр и выполнение фигур высшего пилотажа на этом самолете в группе - опасно... И не проводилось...

Хочу дополнить, что я выкладывал ссылку о тестовых полетах американцев на наших самолетах МиГ-21 и МиГ-17 на своих полигонах и "опробовании" их на всех режимах полета. Подобное проводилось и с МиГ-23... Вот выдержка из одного официального американского документа по проведению перехвата Ф-117 нашим МиГ-23 в испытательном Центре в Неваде, при котором погиб американский пилот пилотировавший МиГом... 
.... 
The MiG’s were put through their paces and treated much as any “black” project would at the secret airfield near Groom Lake, Nevada. However, the MiG-23 proved to be a difficult aircraft to master even for the experienced pilots of the USAF test squadron based at Groom Lake. On April 26, 1984, Lt General Robert Bond was killed flying a MiG-23, possibly in a mock interception against the then new, F-117A Stealth Fighter. According to Air Force reports, Bond was in a high-speed, high-altitude run when he attempted a high-G right turn. As recorded voice transcripts from the accident report demonstrated, Bond lost control of the aircraft in a spin he could not recover from. He was forced to eject, and was subsequently killed. Investigation of the accident revealed all systems on the aircraft were performing normally prior to the departure from controlled flight. The accident was ruled as pilot error. That Bond was a highly experienced test pilot supported what had been reported previously by defecting MiG-23 pilots the MiG-23 had a tendency to spin in high speed, high G situations. It is also apparent that the Soviet lost many aircraft in similar situations. Also evident was a fault within the wing pivot mechanism that had a tendency to separate at inopportune times....

Машинный перевод:

MiG’s был проверен в деле и рассматривал много, поскольку любой "черный" проект будет на секретном аэродроме около Озера Жениха, Невада. Однако, MiG-23, оказалось, был трудным самолетом владельцу даже для опытных пилотов испытательного эскадрона ВВС США, базируемого в Озере Жениха. 26 апреля 1984, Генерал Lt Роберт Bond был убит, управляя MiG-23, возможно в ложном перехвате против тогдашнего нового, Борца Хитрости F-117A. Согласно Военно-Воздушным силам сообщает, Обязательство было в быстродействующем, высотном пробеге, когда он делал попытку правого поворота большой перегрузки. Поскольку зарегистрированные голосовые расшифровки стенограммы из донесения об аварии продемонстрировали, Обязательство потеряло контроль над самолетом на вращении, от которого он не мог выздороветь. Он был вынужден изгнать, и был впоследствии убит. Исследование несчастного случая показало, что все системы на самолете выступали обычно до отъезда от полета, которым управляют. Несчастным случаем управляли как ошибка пилота. То Обязательство было высококвалифицированным поддержанным летчиком - испытателем, о чем сообщили ранее, дезертируя пилоты MiG-23, которых у MiG-23 была тенденция вращать в высокой скорости, высоких ситуациях Перегрузки.Также очевидно, что Совет потерял много самолетов в подобных ситуациях. Также очевидный была ошибка в пределах механизма центра крыла, у которого была тенденция отделиться в несвоевременные времена.

----------


## МиГ-23

> Сравнение горизонтальной маневренности самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и F-4E.
> *Угловая скорость установившегося разворота*
> 
> В качестве исходного материала взяты практическая аэродинамика самолета МиГ-23МЛ и TO 1F-4E-1.
> 
> Исходные: 
> Самолет МиГ-23МЛ с остатком топлива 1660 кг и двумя ракетами Р-23. Вес 12 750 кг.
> Самолет F-4E с остатком топлива 4092 кг и четырьмя ракетами AIM-7. Вес 19 400 кг.
> 
> ...


У меня вопрос по технической документации. мгновенно перейти уровень МиГ-23, 16,7 градус / сек и постоянную свою очередь составляет 14.1 градус / сек это не доказать, МиГ-23 лучше F-4? также утверждает, что может включить 360 в течение 25 секунд, это дает среднюю скорость не более 14,4 градус / сек

Максимальная мгновенная угловая скорость на МиГ - 23 является 16,7 градусов / сек и максимальный устойчивый угловая скорость - 14,1 градусов / сек

----------


## Igor_k

Миг-23
здравствуйте,так это вы МЛД и МИГ-23 из Forum.keypublishing.co.uk?

----------


## juky-puky

> Цитата:
> 9 июня 1982 года, сирийский полковник Бушер Усмаад, пилотировавший Ми-24В, зажал на горной дороге колонну израильской бронетехники, “выбив” “Штурмами” головную и последнюю машину, уничтожил мобильные ЗСУ и ЗРК, подошёл ближе, чтобы бить уцелевшие танки в борт НАР С-8. СПО-15 показала, что его машину сопровождает радаром истребитель противника, и дал направление на цель. Сирийский ас довернул Ми-24 до захвата и парным пуском Р-60М, с расстояния свыше 8км, сбил американский перехватчик F-14 с израильскими опознавательными знаками. Это была первая в истории авиации победа боевого вертолёта над сверхзвуковым истребителем. Примечательно, что сбитый “Томкет” нёс РВВ средней дальности “Спэрроу”, ракеты большой дальности “Феникс”, а так же ракеты ближнего боя “Сайдуиндер”, модификации АIМ-9М. Но победу одержала Р-60М. 
> 
> это отсюда: http://skyfireavia.narod.ru/weap/god.../godsarrow.htm
> оччень "интересно и поучительно... " , почем трава?


- Это не трава. Такие глюки возникают только если долго-долго нюхать клей...

----------


## Nazar

> В марте 1987 года, так же, в Афганистане, советский фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 был атакован “в лоб” ракетой “Спэрроу” пакистанского F-16. Су-24 использовав активные и пассивные помехи, уклонился от ракеты и сбил пакистанский истребитель на встречном курсе одиночным пуском Р-60М.


Это было, у отца в "школьной" тетради с Липецка, зарисована схема этого воздушного боя .
Сразу говорю, по этому вопросу больше говорить ничего не буду, фамилию летчиков называть не буду, по личным причинам. :Cool:  
А по поводу сбитого томкета, много лет назад, я слышал что это был еврейский Фантом.

----------


## Igor_k

Холостяк
А с кем мне еще спорить?С летчиком-так это будет как у Жванецкого:давайте спорить о вкусе устриц с теми,кто их ел.Мнению пилота я могу только противопоставить мнение другого пилота.
 А.Леонов с авиабазы писал,что он использовал ТП в ЗПС,но их полк летал только на М-ках.И,вроде,в БВБ было невозможно использовать ТП,как КОЛС на 29-из-за ограничения по угловой скорости цели.
Пишу

----------


## Igor_k

Продолжаю
Я слышал.что в Кубинке была шестерка МЛ,облегченная на 800кг.Но как они там летали-желающие могут спросить у Гарнаева.Про Кутахова я знаю - он только транспортную авиацию не успел перевести на изменяемую геометрию.А про сравнение 21 и 23-мнения есть разные,например:
В жизнь не поверю,что по маневренности МЛД уступал 21-у.
Перекладывая крыло с 30 до 60,давили 21-ые.
Наплевать на летчиков было не мне-я просто довел фразу Юки до логического завершения.Я не думаю,что мне удастся переубедить Юки или Чижа(хотя Ламма убедили),но если кто-то узнает что-то новое,так уже неплохо.Я таки узнал.

----------


## Igor_k

Далее
Я готов согласиться,что сама концепция была не слишком удачной.На мой взгляд,масштабированный Е-8 был бы лучше.Заодно,научились бы чистить ВПП,как положено.Разумеется,процес  с превращения говна в конфетку занял слишком много сил и времени.Но к периоду примерно 77-83гг. машина была на уровне требований времени.МЛ вполне мог давить Фантомы,был примерно на уровне 16А(но не С,разумеется) и,конечно,уступал Иглу.Так их и было немного.

----------


## Igor_k



----------


## Mogol

> Все верно, только самоликвидация происходит при ударе о землю.
> 
> У подавляющего большинства ракет В-В БЧ также находится между ГСН и двигателем.
> 
> А с чего вдруг Р-60 везет больше?


 У AIM-9, насколько мне известно, за ГСН располагается система управления - привод рулей, батарея и т.д. Боевая часть располагается ближе к центру ракеты, у Р-60 БЧ - сразу за ГСН. Расположение составных частей у большинства ракет ВВ похоже на схему "Сайдуиндера" - ГСН, крыльевой отсек, БЧ, двигательный отсек.
 По поводу вероятности поражения - P-60 вдвое легче "Сайдуиндера" и для нее разработаны  держатели с двумя направляющими, вероятность поражения типовой цели (вероятно, истребитель) при пуске двух ракет - 0,7-0,8.
 Реальная эффективность в бою - вопрос другой, у всех ракет этот показатель куда ниже заявленного.
 Характеристики поражаемой цели определяются перегрузками цели. Максимальная перегрузка цели для Р-60 - 12g. У AIM-9 - не знаю, найти не смог, найдете - буду благодарен.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Это было, у отца в "школьной" тетради с Липецка, зарисована схема этого воздушного боя .
> Сразу говорю, по этому вопросу больше говорить ничего не буду, фамилию летчиков называть не буду, по личным причинам. 
> А по поводу сбитого томкета, много лет назад, я слышал что это был еврейский Фантом.


Не спорю. Но момент потери Пакистаном 1го Ф-16 уже достаточно хорошо описан и в отечественной литературе. А если полистать Зарубежное Военное Обозрение тех лет, то можно увидеть, что количество Ф-16 у Пакистана на протяжении достаточно длительного времени изменилось на 1шт, с 40 до 39шт.

По сбитому Фантому , уже неоднократно встречал упоминание о иракском Ми-24, сбившем Иранца. Косвенным подтвенрждением может служить то, что иранцы находили в обломках ми-24 ПУ под Р-60. Как они их туда правда  прижелали-не знаю, но иракцы увлекались подобными переделками.

----------


## Igor_k

С F-16 я неправильно выразился.С 16А надо сравнивать только МЛД,только с крылом33 и с плавающими предкрылками.С другой стороны,разгонные хар-ки лучше при крыле45.Т.е. надо выкручиваться.
Но у МЛД есть ТП,ракеты средней дальности,в т.ч. с ИК головой.По Куперу,в И-И войне половина побед у МЛ-ракетами Р-23/24.
C F-15 по понятным причинам не сравниваю

----------


## juky-puky

> Скороподъемности проверить не могу, но даже по всем мурзилкам, у Фантома не более 180м/с у земли


- Что за мурзилки у тебя такие?.. Раздели 15200 на 60:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f4e.html
Здесь: 
http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita.../f-4-specs.htm
Climb Rate 49,000 ft per minute 14945:60=*249* м/сек

----------


## Igor_k

значит,по остальным пунктам консенсус

----------


## juky-puky

> Но к периоду примерно 77-83гг. машина была на уровне требований времени.


- На уровне требований времени было требование воевать с F-16 и F-15.



> МЛ вполне мог давить Фантомы


- Старые. А вот против модернизированного Фантома-2000 - ему ловить было нечего.



> был примерно на уровне 16А (но не С, разумеется)


- Ну, вот, опять привередничаем,  F-16С нам уже не нравится...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> - Старые. А вот против модернизированного Фантома-2000 - ему ловить было нечего.
> 
> - Ну, вот, опять привередничаем,  F-16С нам уже не нравится...


Ну а почему бы время поступления самолетов в войска не сравнить ?
евреи начали модернизацию Фантомов в 1991году, американцы запустили F-16C в серию в 1984 году, а Миг-23МЛ начал поступать на вооружение в 1976 .
Почему здесь не сравнивают самолеты и их мождификации одного времени ? Сравнивайте F-16C и F-4E Phantom2000 с Миг-29 и Су-27. :Biggrin:  А то схватили старичка и давай издеваться. 
Юкки , а что ты Миг-23 с F-16I Sufa не сравниваешь, он ведь то-же F-16.

----------


## Igor_k



----------


## juky-puky

> Ну а почему бы время поступления самолетов в войска не сравнить ?
> евреи начали модернизацию Фантомов в 1991году


- Пораньше. В в 1987-м взлетел первый, с 1989 года  они в строю. 
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...t/f-4/F-4.html



> американцы запустили F-16C в серию в 1984 году, а Миг-23МЛ начал поступать на вооружение в 1976 .


- Так я не понял, с какой модели "говно превращается в конфетку"? Раньше вроде как утверждалось, что только с МЛД.  Появились альтернативные мнения? Теперь уже МиГ-23МЛ выпуска 1976 года - конфетка? 
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig23ml.html
И выполняет всё вот это:
...Однако умелое использование авиационной техники во время войны между Израилем и Сирией в декабре 1982 года позволило сирийским МиГ-23 МЛ сбить 3 израильских F-15 и один F-4, не потеряв при этом ни одного самолета.
   А-ууу, *Igor_k*, ты эту парашу подтверждаешь?  :Wink:  



> Почему здесь не сравнивают самолеты и их модификации одного времени?


- Почему же не сравнивается? Я вполне считаю, что F-16A порвёт МиГ-23МЛ "как Тузик грелку". Мне это рассказывали и лётчики в те годы, летавшие на МиГ-23  :Tongue:  Главную рекомендацию, что им давали в те годы - _"Не попал с первого раза - уё... , уё... !"_ , - удирай, короче... И никаких "собачьих свалок"!
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f16a.html
Над долиной Бекаа именно F-16A и воевали. А вовсе не F-16C. И безнаказанно отстреливали МиГ-23 десятками.

----------


## Chizh

> Потом тут на авиационные ракеты перешли... Разные были...
> Ссылка:
> http://skyfireavia.narod.ru/weap/god.../godsarrow.htm
> 
> Соединили в свой пост ответы с обоих веток про МиГ-23. Так что ...


Уважаемый Холостяк, вы привели ссылку на "труды" известного шарлатана от авиации Андрея Шитякова. Он давно известен своим "альтернативным творчеством" на околоавиационные темы и является прямым конкурентом Тома Клэнси.

Я конечно понимаю, что в данном материале он не оставил свою сигнатуру, но в будущем если вы увидите подпись А. Шитяков (он же AceAndrew), можете воспринимать творение как сугубо развлекательную литературу.

----------


## Chizh

> У меня вопрос по технической документации. мгновенно перейти уровень МиГ-23, 16,7 градус / сек и постоянную свою очередь составляет 14.1 градус / сек это не доказать, МиГ-23 лучше F-4? также утверждает, что может включить 360 в течение 25 секунд, это дает среднюю скорость не более 14,4 градус / сек
> 
> Максимальная мгновенная угловая скорость на МиГ - 23 является 16,7 градусов / сек и максимальный устойчивый угловая скорость - 14,1 градусов / сек


С каким остататком топлива и вооружением?

----------


## Igor_k

Юки
Я не понимаю,как Вы,бывший эксплуатант советской авиатехники,могли пройти мимо основного недостатка Миг-23 -практически полного отсутствия спирта

----------


## Chizh

> ... Графики по американским машинам, представленные на ветках по "МиГ-23 и Ф-16" и "МиГ-23 и Ф-4-МиГ-21", любопытно, но не более того чтоб применять их и сопоставлять с чем-то. Амеры все данные ВСЕГДА скрывают, [U]объективного у них даже не написано на банке состава ингредиентов Кока-Колы... А Вы хотите боевого самолета!!!!


Это старая советская легенда для оправдания промахов собственных разработок.

На самом деле документы которые я привел созданы для летного состава и не имеют никаких специальных искажений (случайные ошибки конечно присутствуют всегда и у всех). Этим документам можно доверять также ка как нашим РЛЭ, РТЭ и руководствам по БП.

Секретные вещи (описание работы некоторых систем вооружений и сенсоров, работа со спец-боеприпасами и т.д.) описываются в отдельных закрытых документах.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f16a.html[/url]
> Над долиной Бекаа именно F-16A и воевали. А вовсе не F-16C. И безнаказанно отстреливали МиГ-23 десятками.


хорошо хоть не сотнями :Wink:  
тут то же "водички" полно, вот напринер:



> Самолеты F-16A ВВС Пакистана участвовали в боевых столкновениях с афганской и советской авиацией в ходе войны в Афганистане. Они сбили два истребителя МиГ-23 и два истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-22 ВВС ДРА, а также штурмовик советских ВВС Су-25, который пилотировал полковник Руцкой. В ходе выполнения боевого задания Су-25 на короткое время вторгся в воздушное пространство Пакистана и был атакован F-16A, подошедшими на малой высоте. Причем в этом же бою пакистанцы сами прозевали двух МиГ-23МЛД, которые прикрывали штурмовик. Один из советских МиГ-23 вблизи границы с Пакистаном ракетой "воздух-воздух" уничтожил "Файтинг Фолкон".


Кроме известного факта сбития Руцкого и афганских су-22(причем забыли упомянуть еще Ан-26), да и Су-22 было сбито за четыре года более 2ух-все остальное выдумки.

где правда, брат? а нет её...(С) моё =)

----------


## Chizh

> У AIM-9, насколько мне известно, за ГСН располагается система управления - привод рулей, батарея и т.д. Боевая часть располагается ближе к центру ракеты, у Р-60 БЧ - сразу за ГСН.


И что это дает?



> По поводу вероятности поражения - P-60 вдвое легче "Сайдуиндера" и для нее разработаны  держатели с двумя направляющими, вероятность поражения типовой цели (вероятно, истребитель) при пуске двух ракет - 0,7-0,8.


Голые цифры без указания условий ничего не значат.




> Реальная эффективность в бою - вопрос другой, у всех ракет этот показатель куда ниже заявленного.


Согласен.



> Характеристики поражаемой цели определяются перегрузками цели. Максимальная перегрузка цели для Р-60 - 12g. У AIM-9 - не знаю, найти не смог, найдете - буду благодарен.


У Р-60М максимальная перегрузка поражаемой цели - 8g (читай методическое пособие по БП для экспортного 9.12).
Для AIM-9 найти данных пока тоже не удалось.

На самом деле максимальная перегрузка цели не самый объективный критерий оценки. 
Ракета имеет возможность развить максимальные перегрузки только в момент отключения двигателя (максимальная скорость), далее, с уменьшением скоростного напора располагаемая перегрузка сильно падает. 
Грубо говоря, ракета может поразить заявленную цель только в момент окончания работы двигателя, раньше и позже ее перегрузки меньше заявленных.

P.S.
Более-менее корректно оценить боевую эффективность можно бы было вычислив количество израсходованных ракет на один сбитый самолет.
По AIM-9 можно найти такую статистику в отчетах по Буре в пустыне.
По Р-60 данных у меня нет.

----------


## Mogol

Смещение БЧ вперед на Р-60 давало наибольший ущерб при прямом попадании в цель - БЧ перед подрывом с большей вероятностью проникала внутрь цели. Что касается ваших данных по перегрузкам поражаемой цели - была, например, модификация Р-60К - экспортная, естественно, с ухудшенными характеристиками. По моим данным перегрузка поражаемой цели именно 12g.
 Кстати, вы заметили, что Холостяк ответил по поводу РЭБ? В конце 80-хх гг. по крайней мере большая часть МиГ-23 в ЗГВ имели на вооружении активно-пассивные средства РЭБ. И не "Гардению", а скорее всего СПС-141.

----------


## Igor_k

> - Пораньше. В в 1987-м взлетел первый, с 1989 года  они в строю. 
> http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...t/f-4/F-4.html
> 
> - Так я не понял, с какой модели "говно превращается в конфетку"? Раньше вроде как утверждалось, что только с МЛД.  Появились альтернативные мнения?
> 
> А мнение всегда было одно,безальтернативное.МЛ-конфетка,МЛД-конфетка в шоколаде
> 
>  Теперь уже МиГ-23МЛ выпуска 1976 года - конфетка? 
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig23ml.html
> ...


(Еще раз,устало)Это были МС и МФ

----------


## Chizh

> Смещение БЧ вперед на Р-60 давало наибольший ущерб при прямом попадании в цель - БЧ перед подрывом с большей вероятностью проникала внутрь цели.


На таких скоростях ракета обычно пробивает цель навылет (посмотри тестовые пуски AIM-9X http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQz0bMJLLfA ), так что смещение БЧ на полметра никакого заметного эффекта не даст.



> Что касается ваших данных по перегрузкам поражаемой цели - была, например, модификация Р-60К - экспортная, естественно, с ухудшенными характеристиками. По моим данным перегрузка поражаемой цели именно 12g.


А откуда у вас данные?




> Кстати, вы заметили, что Холостяк ответил по поводу РЭБ? В конце 80-хх гг. по крайней мере большая часть МиГ-23 в ЗГВ имели на вооружении активно-пассивные средства РЭБ. И не "Гардению", а скорее всего СПС-141.


Честно говоря не очень верится (особенно про "большую часть"), но даже если это так, то:
Во-первых МиГ-23 в 80-х уже устаревший самолет, который не может на равных противостоять F-15С и F-16C.
Во-вторых мы говорили про сравнение F-4E и МиГ-23М(МЛ) 70-х годов.

P.S.
А есть ли у кого-нибудь хоть одна фотография строевого МиГ-23 со станцией помех?
Что-то меня терзают смутные сомнения.

----------


## Mogol

Мы говорим о встроенных системах РЭБ, какие такие фоторграфии с СПС-141 я могу вам предоставить?  Потом, я не буду смотреть ваши флешки про AIM-9X, но вы же писали про Р-60, влетевшую в F-15, она его пробила? Давайте не спорить про прочностные свойства самолетов, летающих мишеней и ракет при разных скоростях столкновения, у меня про это нет данных, но факт намеренного смещения разработчиками БЧ вперед налицо.

----------


## Chizh

> Мы говорим о встроенных системах РЭБ, какие такие фоторграфии с СПС-141 я могу вам предоставить?


На МиГ-23 никогда не было встроенной САП.
Единственное упоминание, машины МиГ-23МЛДГ могли нести Гардению в койнтейнере.




> Потом, я не буду смотреть ваши флешки про AIM-9X...


Зря. Очень интересно.



> ..., но вы же писали про Р-60, влетевшую в F-15, она его пробила?


Не знаю.
Если скорость была приличная, могла бы пробить если бы не взорвалась.




> Давайте не спорить про прочностные свойства самолетов, летающих мишеней и ракет при разных скоростях столкновения, у меня про это нет данных, но факт намеренного смещения разработчиками БЧ вперед налицо.


Это смещение может быть обусловлено другими, чисто компановочными причинами.

Вы ответите про источник информации о 12g?

----------


## juky-puky

> (Еще раз,устало) Это были МС и МФ


- Игорь, если тебе не трудно, перечисли по пунктам отличия от них МЛ? Прям по строчкам - у этих столько-то того-то, у того - столько-то:
1) ...
2) ...
3) ...
и т.д.

----------


## Mig

*Уважаемые коллеги*,

К сожалению, только сейчас обнаружил эту интересную дискуссию по МиГ-23. Не будучи спецом  по ЛТХ, хотелось бы уточнить ситуацию по некоторым вопросам истории МиГ-23.

Полковник Скуридин ныне в добром здравии живет в Тамбове и обещал написать свои собственные воспоминания о широко известном полете на МиГ-23. Если, паче чаяния, это случиться, то сразу же постараюсь мемуар Скуридина  опубликовать.

В настоящее время активно собираю материалы по второй части книжки о 32-м гиап – 1968-1989 годы, когда полк базировался в Шаталово и первым в ВВС переучился на МиГ-23С. Первые полеты на МИГ-23С летчики 32-го гиап выполнили 2 июля 1970 года. Не  хотелось бы предвосхищать события, но вот несколько отрывков из воспоминаний *летчиков 32-го гиап, аэродром Шаталово*, по теме дискуссии (если кто заметит неточности или ошибки в тексте, прошу «табуретками» не кидаться, но сообщить о замеченном обязательно!):

*Подполковник запаса В.Г. Колотухин (именно его воспоминания уже упоминались в рамках нынешней дискуссии):*

МиГ-23С «нулевой серии» – «нулевочка»… Особенностей у «нулевочки» было навалом! Чего только стоило выключение механизма разворота колеса (МРК) после выпуска закрылков. Выруливая на полосу, надо было долго рулить по полосе, чтобы носовое колесо стало «ровненько». Затем необходимо было плавно притормозить, чтобы «нос никуда не повело». И хорошо, если растормаживание происходило симметрично – оба колеса сразу, но не дай  Бог – если наоборот! Самое неприятное, если самолет начинал разворачиваться под струю ведущего – выбросит с ВПП!
С приходом в 1970 году нового командира звена Баданова Анатолия Георгиевича, крутых перемен не произошло. Звено Баданова снова в воздухе, только теперь на «нулёвочках». Я «щупал» самолет, как всегда слева, Морозов со Стрючковым – справа. Мы выполняли проходы над полосой. За нами наблюдали десятки глаз тех, кто уже начал «прощупывать» групповую слетанность и тех, кто еще только «приближался» к этому самолету. 
Наша многострадальная «нулевка» иногда юзила. «Шарик» (указатель скольжения) было необходимо постоянно «загонять ногой» (рулем поворота) на место. Учитывая, что в сомкнутых боевых порядках на «шарик» долго не посмотришь, приходилось работать другими рулями. В этом случае самолет шел немножко с креном («со стороны – все видно!»), что было не совсем красиво, да и не безопасно.
После МиГ-21ПФМ приходилось привыкать «работать ногами». Особенно доставалось Володе Стрючкову. Он, человек невысокого роста, был вынужден «загонять» регулируемое кресло на самый верх кабины самолета, но создать ногами большие перемещения педалей или долго держать руль направления – было сложно. 
Когда мы начали отрабатывать проходы на максимальной скорости, меня начали  «регулировать». При проходе на форсаже выяснилось, что самый длинный факел форсажа  был на моем самолете. Один из «стариков» (который еще не летал на «нулевке»), даже бросил обидное: «неграмотная эксплуатация двигателя». Договорились с командиром полка, и мы с Бадановым поменялись  самолетами. Теперь у ведущего был самый длинный факел форсажа. 


*Полковник запаса Ю.Ю. Рязанов:* 

32-й гвардейский полк получил указание на подготовку летчиков на самолете МиГ-23 на групповую слетанность для показа в воздухе. В полку создали два звена для отработки этой задачи. Первое звено водил майор Румянцев Н.А., второе –  майор Минеев В.А. 
Первые несколько дней полетов по групповой слетанности прошли нормально. 5 февраля 1973 года во время полетов в ПМУ обе группы находились в воздухе на эшелонах большого круга разной высоты. Два звена прошли по одному кругу над ВПП аэродрома Шаталово – нормально. На втором круге ведущий майор Румянцев Н.А. прошел над полосой и дал команду: выполняем первый разворот. В середине разворота самолет ведомого капитана Позднякова  В.И. столкнулся с самолетом ведущего. Никаких   предупреждающих команд от летчиков не было.
По радио я услышал голос летчика второй пары из звена Румянцева: «Столкнулись двое!» Услышав этот доклад, я, как руководитель полетов, дал команду в эфир: «Кто столкнулся, если самолеты не управляемые, катапультируйтесь!» И тут же выбежал на балкон КДП. Посмотрел на первый разворот. Один самолет, развалившись на две части, падал вниз на колхозное поле за деревней Шаталово, чуть сзади падал, кувыркаясь, летчик в сидении. Сидя в катапультируемом сидении, погиб майор Николай Алексеевич Румянцев. 
Второй самолет летел со снижением с большим шлейфом черного дыма сзади самолета. Аварийная команда по прибытию на место падения второго самолета  обнаружила в кабине горевшего самолета погибшего летчика капитана Владимира Ивановича Позднякова.
Второе звено вышло на прямую для прохода над полосой, ведущий Минеев запросил разрешение на проход. Я запретил ему проход. Дал команду выработать горючее на большом кругу и заходить для роспуска звена и посадки самолетов.

*Подполковник запаса Ю.В. Климок:*
В первой половине 1970-х годов наш 32-й гвардейский полк освоил и вовсю летал на МиГ-23, а «братский» 234-й «пилотажный» полк в Кубинке продолжал демонстрировать «высоким» гостям пилотаж на самолетах МиГ-21. В 1974 году штаб ВВС принял решения привлекать к показам в Кубинке летчиков нашего полка, освоивших сложный пилотаж на самолетах МиГ-23М.
Решением командира 32 гиап подполковника Юрьева И.В. к подготовке к показательным полетам приступили заместитель командира полка майор Минеев В.А. – основной и командир звена капитан Климок Ю.В. – дублер.
Был составлен специальный комплекс фигур сложного пилотажа в диапазоне высот 200-3000 метров, который мы отрабатывали в Шаталово. Нашими «судьями» были однополчане. Работали мы над ВПП, оттачивая каждый элемент фигур пилотажа до тех пор, пока не слышали в эфире: «… Так, отлично!»
По указаниям командования мы парой перелетали в Кубинку. Выполняли там ознакомительный («пристрелочный») полет. А после прибытия делегаций из-за рубежа поднимались в воздух. Мне, как дублеру, удалось выполнить несколько индивидуальных показательных полетов. У меня дома до сих пор хранятся сувениры от финской и вьетнамской делегаций на память о тех полетах…   

*Подполковник запаса А.А. Десницкий:* 

Во второй половине 1970-х годов «борьба» за безопасность полетов, которая по указанию командования ВВС осуществлялась за счет упрощения летной и боевой подготовки путем отмены наиболее «опасных» ее элементов, введением множества ограничений на сложный, не говоря уже о высшем пилотаже и т.д. и т.п., привела к тому, что уровень летной подготовки военных летчиков резко снизился. А когда в 1978 году было принято политическое решение продемонстрировать наши самолеты и наших военных летчиком за рубежом в капиталистических странах, выяснилось, что даже «пилотажный» 234-й авиаполк из Кубинки не состоянии «выставить» группу из шести летчиков, подготовленных к полетам на МиГ-23 в сомкнутых порядках! Проблема была решена очень просто: недостающих для укомплектования летной группы летчиков «взяли» из 32-го гвардейского полка.
Первой страной, которую посетила группа МиГ-23МЛА, как сообщалось в советских газетах, «истребительного авиационного полка из авиагарнизона Кубинка», стала Финляндия.
В основной состав группы, готовящейся к визиту в Финляндию, из 234-го полка были включены подполковник Беляков Е. (старший группы), майор Рожков Н.Н. (будущий командир 32 гиап), майор Петров В. и капитан Верозуб А. Из 32-го гвардейского полка в состав группы вошли летчики капитан Гузов А.Н. и капитан Белоусов. 
1-4 августа 1978 года шесть МиГ-23 МЛА посетили с визитом доброй воли финскую авиабазу Риссала. 

В состав группы, вылетавшей в сентябре 1978 года во Францию на аэродром Реймс, где базировалась эскадрилья «Нормандия-Неман», вошли летчики, побывавшие месяцем раньше в Финляндии. Из нашего 32-го гвардейского полка в группу были включены летчики капитаны Гузов А.Н., Белоусов…, Радчук…, Десницкий А.А. Капитаны Радчук и я были запасными летчиками.
Подготовка к визиту во Францию началась в августе 1978 года. Прекрасный подполковник Беляков, начальник ВОТП дивизии, вывез меня на МиГ-23УБ и дал допуск к групповому полету в плотном строю 5 х 5 метров. Также мы получили допуск к пробиванию облачности в сомкнутом строю.
Летчикам и техникам выдали новое летно-техническое обмундирование. Летчикам – комбинезоны светло-голубого оттенка и новые ЗШ-5М…..

*Полковник запаса А.Н. Гузов:*
Самолет МиГ-23МЛ по моему подтвержденному практикой мнению стал совсем другим (в хорошем смысле этого слова) самолетом: «МЛ» был «мягче» в пилотировании, не «болтался». Все самолеты МиГ-23МЛ стали одинаковыми, т.е. без характерных особенностей в отличие от «С» и «М», во время полета на которых летчики вписывали в наколенники бортовой номер самолета и его особенности. Пилоты перестали ломать подфюзеляжные гребни на посадке, т.к. основные стойки шасси были удлинены на 140 мм. На «МЛ» можно было смело «крутить» что угодно, не боясь сорвать самолет в штопор, т.к. была установлена активная система ограничения углов атаки (СОУА), а прицельное оборудование и вооружение позволяли решать практически любые боевые задачи по воздушным и наземным целям. 
Я до сих пор считаю не иначе как вражеским решение снять с вооружения РЛП (радиолокационный прицел) «Сапфир», который «видел» все… Только благодаря этому прицелу мы всегда побеждали кубинцев (летчиков 234-го «пилотажного» полка, одними из первых осваивавших новый самолет – С.И.) на МиГ-29 в воздушных «боях» (речь идет об учебных воздушных боях, проведенных 3 июля 1981-????  года между МиГ-23МЛА 32-го гвардейского полка и опытными МиГ-29 в рамках испытаний новейшего МиГа – С.И.) звено на звено, т.к. новейшие МиГи-29 не видели ракурс 4/4, а МиГ-23МЛ просматривал все и после «пусков» ракет уходил, не вступая в ближний бой. Благо в скоростных характеристиках МиГ-23 никому не уступал на малых и средних высотах.....


С уважением,
Сергей Исаев

----------


## МиГ-23

> С каким остататком топлива и вооружением?


до того, что я знаю МиГ-23 тюрьмы угловую скорость 14,4 градус / сек при максимальной перегрузки 7 G, то только угловую скорость 13.33 градусов / секунд, когда он тюрьмы перегрузки 6.5Gs

----------


## juky-puky

> Смещение БЧ вперед на Р-60 давало наибольший ущерб при прямом попадании в цель - БЧ перед подрывом с большей вероятностью проникала внутрь цели. Что касается ваших данных по перегрузкам поражаемой цели - была, например, модификация Р-60К - экспортная, естественно, с ухудшенными характеристиками.


- Этот маразм про "*умышленно ухудшеные экспортные характеристики*" уже с ног валит!  Нет, что бы подумать: куда ещё ухудшать вероятность поражения *0.5* ?!  Для помойки, что ли?! Для того, чтобы покупатель, убедившись, что ему подсунули говно, никогда больше в твою сторону не посмотрел?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> - Этот маразм про "*умышленно ухудшеные экспортные характеристики*" уже с ног валит!  Нет, что бы подумать: куда ещё ухудшать вероятность поражения *0.5* ?!  Для помойки, что ли?! Для того, чтобы покупатель, убедившись, что ему подсунули говно, никогда больше в твою сторону не посмотрел?


Странно, что Вы проявляете такую неосведомленность. Общеизвестно, что экпортные образцы советской авиационной техники, как правило, имели упрощенное оборудование, обладавшее худшими, по сравнению с оборудованием, стоявшем на вооружении в ВВС СССР, характеристиками.

----------


## juky-puky

> У Р-60М максимальная перегрузка поражаемой цели - 8g (читай методическое пособие по БП для экспортного 9.12).
> Для AIM-9 найти данных пока тоже не удалось.
> 
> На самом деле максимальная перегрузка цели не самый объективный критерий оценки. 
> Ракета имеет возможность развить максимальные перегрузки только в момент отключения двигателя (максимальная скорость), далее, с уменьшением скоростного напора располагаемая перегрузка сильно падает.


- Располагаемая перегрузка ракеты бывает весьма высокой - и 40g, и 50g, и 60g, и 70g... И возможность её реализации зависит от истиной скорости ракеты и плотности воздуха на данной высоте. Двигатель в стартовом режиме может закончить работу за 3 секунды, а скорость УРВВ будет сохраняться ещё достаточно долго - и за счёт инерции, и за счёт работы двигателя в маршевом режиме (у двухрежимных). Поэтому и возможность создать весьма солидную перегрузку сохраняется довольно продолжительное время и зависит от располагаемой кинетической энергии ракеты.



> Грубо говоря, ракета может поразить заявленную цель только в момент окончания работы двигателя, раньше и позже ее перегрузки меньше заявленных.


- Это не так. Заявленная максимальная перегрузка цели и располагаемая перегрузка УРВВ всё-таки две большие разницы. И УРВВ с располагаемой перегрузкой 40g и выше, может поразить цель, выполняющую манёвр с перeгрузкой до 12g в достаточно широком диапазоне собственных скоростей. Тут очень много зависит от того, под каким ракурсом начата атака цели, расстояния до цели, от способов наведения УРВВ и от вычислительных возможностей аппаратуры УРВВ.

----------


## juky-puky

> Странно, что Вы проявляете такую неосведомленность. Общеизвестно, что экпортные образцы советской авиационной техники, как правило, имели упрощенное оборудование, обладавшее худшими, по сравнению с оборудованием, стоявшем на вооружении в ВВС СССР, характеристиками.


- В этом месте только утрировать не надо: на экспортный вариант ставили не самый современный прицел, не самую совершенную РЛС, не самую последнюю модель станции постановки индивидуальных помех. Но снижать умышленно характеристики ракеты "воздух-воздух" _и без того  крайне низкие_, и без того в разы отличающиеся от соответствующих параметров УРВВ пртивника - не станет никто и никогда. Поскольку это уже за гранью нормы, это - шиза.  Поэтому надо хорошо отделять мух от котлет в этом вопросе.

А вот легкомысленные французы, например, продают на экспорт технику лучшую, чем для своей родной армии - если она покупать не хочет.  :Smile:  
Например: Мираж-2000-5.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Как Вы здорово умеете подтасовывать факты! Вы прочитали что я написал? Я написал, что как правило советская экпортная авионика было упрощенной, по сравнению с той, что стояла на вооружении у нас. Вы будете с этим спорить? Так что отделять мух от котлет надо Вам.
Что касается нынешней практики, то она давно уже изменилась на противоположную, - вооружение, поставляемое ныне на экспорт, как правило, превосходит то, что стоит на вооружении у нас самих. Так что пример французов нам ничего нового не дает.

----------


## Chizh

> - Располагаемая перегрузка ракеты бывает весьма высокой - и 40g, и 50g, и 60g, и 70g... И возможность её реализации зависит от истиной скорости ракеты и плотности воздуха на данной высоте.


Да. Все верно.
Но не стоит путать понятие максимальной располагаемой перегрузки самой ракеты и максимальной перегрузки цели. В общем случае максимальные располагаемые перегрузки ракеты примерно 3 раза выше перегрузки цели.




> Двигатель в стартовом режиме может закончить работу за 3 секунды, а скорость УРВВ будет сохраняться ещё достаточно долго - и за счёт инерции, и за счёт работы двигателя в маршевом режиме (у двухрежимных).


Время работы двигателя включает оба режима и я имел в виду именно окончание работы маршевого режима (в случае если он есть). У Р-60 его кстати нет.
После окончания работы двигателя скорость падает очень быстро по закону близкому к квадратичному.



> Поэтому и возможность создать весьма солидную перегрузку сохраняется довольно продолжительное время и зависит от располагаемой кинетической энергии ракеты.


Не совсем так.
Скорость и располагаемая перегрузка падают быстро, но для того чтобы ракета могла поражать маневрирующие цели в большем диапазоне дальностей стремятся делать многократный запас по перегрузке (до 60-70g) у современных изделий.



> - Это не так. Заявленная максимальная перегрузка цели и располагаемая перегрузка УРВВ всё-таки две большие разницы.


Абсолютно верно.




> И УРВВ с располагаемой перегрузкой 40g и выше, может поразить цель, выполняющую манёвр с перeгрузкой до 12g в достаточно широком диапазоне собственных скоростей.


Нет. Грубо говоря 12*3=36g. Ракета може поразить цель с перегрузкой 12 до тех пор пока сама может развивать не менее 36 g.




> Тут очень много зависит от того, под каким ракурсом начата атака цели, расстояния до цели, от способов наведения УРВВ и от вычислительных возможностей аппаратуры УРВВ.


Да.

----------


## Chizh

Поскольку уважаемый Mogol до сих пор не может найти источник своей информации, выкладываю фрагмент РЛЭ на МиГ-29 (9.13) СССР.

Про перегрузки перехватываемых целей ракетой Р-60М можно прочитать во втором абзаце.

----------


## juky-puky

> Как Вы здорово умеете подтасовывать факты!


- Я ничего не подтасовываю. 



> Вы прочитали что я написал? Я написал, что как правило советская экпортная авионика было упрощенной, по сравнению с той, что стояла на вооружении у нас. Вы будете с этим спорить? Так что отделять мух от котлет надо Вам.


- Это Вы невнимательно прочли пост *Mogol*'a: ..."была, например, модификация Р-60К - экспортная, естественно, с ухудшенными характеристиками".... 
Понять подобное заявление можно только однозначно: была некая ракета "воздух-воздух", с определёнными ТТХ, для внутреннего потребления, но для отправки на экспорт был создан специально ухудшеный вариант этой ракеты. 
Нюанс улавливаете? Т.е. не старый, непродвинутый вариант отправили на экспорт, а ухудшили характеристики нового. 
Подобный миф именно в таком ключе и имеет повсеместное хождение. 



> Что касается нынешней практики, то она давно уже изменилась на противоположную, - вооружение, поставляемое ныне на экспорт, как правило, превосходит то, что стоит на вооружении у нас самих. Так что пример французов нам ничего нового не дает.


- Естественно, - Россия теперь уже не сверхдержава, борющаяся за мировое господство, а обычная буржуазная республика компрадорского типа...

----------


## juky-puky

> В общем случае максимальные располагаемые перегрузки ракеты примерно 3 раза выше перегрузки цели.


- Это совершенно не обязательно: представьте, что после пуска ракеты на Д=50 км (Спарроу, например) цель, испугавшись (идёт режим подсвета!), начала манёвр с перегрузкой 9g.  Так с какой стати ракета на подобной дальности начнёт маневрировать  не только с перегрузкой 27g, но даже и 3g? Ей это пока совершенно не нужно!.. 




> Время работы двигателя включает оба режима и я имел в виду именно окончание работы маршевого режима (в случае если он есть).


- Ну-ууу, маршевый режим может быть очень долог, десятки секунд. У Питона-4 стартовый режим 3 секунды, а маршевый - 80 секунд! 
http://www.canit.se/~griffon/aviatio...siles/aam.html 



> У Р-60 его кстати нет.


- По Р-60: она может пробить самолёт только при очень благоприятном сочетании факторов - как раз в конце своего активного участка и двигаясь перпендиулярно к атауемому самолёту.  :Smile:  Маленькая она и по массе, и слабенькая по движку.  Сравнить её с AIM-9X нельзя. Во время ливанской войны в 1982 году одна из Р-60 попала в сопло израильского F-15 и там взорвалась. Самолёт на втором двигателе долетел до дому. Больших повреждений её БЧ нанести не смогла.



> После окончания работы двигателя скорость падает очень быстро по закону близкому к квадратичному.


- Ни в коем разе.  Скорость падает сравнительно медленно и по закону близкому к линейному, особенно на больших высотах. Найдите где-нибудь графики... 



> Цитата:
> Поэтому и возможность создать весьма солидную перегрузку сохраняется довольно продолжительное время и зависит от располагаемой кинетической энергии ракеты. 
> 
> Не совсем так.
> Скорость и располагаемая перегрузка падают быстро


- Ещё раз: они не падают быстро, особенно на больших высотах. Найдите, пожалуйста, графики и Вы это отчётливо увидите.



> но для того чтобы ракета могла поражать маневрирующие цели в большем диапазоне дальностей стремятся делать многократный запас по перегрузке (до 60-70g) у современных изделий.


- Да, конечно. Я про то и говорю, что диапазон скоростей и по дальности весьма и весьма велик и этот тезис нужно бы подкорректировать: "На самом деле максимальная перегрузка цели не самый объективный критерий оценки. 
Ракета имеет возможность развить максимальные перегрузки только в момент отключения двигателя (максимальная скорость), далее, с уменьшением скоростного напора располагаемая перегрузка сильно падает. 
Грубо говоря, ракета может поразить заявленную цель только в момент окончания работы двигателя, раньше и позже ее перегрузки меньше заявленных."



> Цитата:
> И УРВВ с располагаемой перегрузкой 40g и выше, может поразить цель, выполняющую манёвр с перeгрузкой до 12g в достаточно широком диапазоне собственных скоростей. 
> 
> Нет. Грубо говоря 12*3=36g. Ракета може поразить цель с перегрузкой 12 до тех пор пока сама может развивать не менее 36 g.


- Отнюдь не абсолют. Это очень зависит от дальности до цели, ракурса, способа прицеливания и вычислительных возможностей аппаратуры ракеты.

----------


## Chizh

> - Это совершенно не обязательно: представьте, что после пуска ракеты на Д=50 км (Спарроу, например) цель, испугавшись (идёт режим подсвета!), начала манёвр с перегрузкой 9g.  Так с какой стати ракета на подобной дальности начнёт маневрировать  не только с перегрузкой 27g, но даже и 3g? Ей это пока совершенно не нужно!..


Мы говорим про разные вещи. Я говорю про частный случай ракет ближнего боя у которых нет вариаций режимов, только пропорциональная навигация и все. Зачем сейчас обсуждать методы наведения ракет средней дальности?





> - Ну-ууу, маршевый режим может быть очень долог, десятки секунд. У Питона-4 стартовый режим 3 секунды, а маршевый - 80 секунд! 
> http://www.canit.se/~griffon/aviatio...siles/aam.html


Если вертить этому описанию ракета Питон-4 уникальна. Я не знаю других ракет с таким продолжительным временем маршевого полета. Обычно маршевый режим, если он есть, работает до десятка секунд у тяжелых ракет. У легких его обычно вообще нет.

Возвращаясь к Питону, можно сказать, что тяги  0.7 kN может хватить только для поддержания прямолиненого полета на большой высоте, при маневрировании ракета будет терять энергию в любом случае, т.к. индуктивное сопротивление возникающиее при выходе на углы атаки растет в квадрате.




> - По Р-60: она может пробить самолёт только при очень благоприятном сочетании факторов - как раз в конце своего активного участка и двигаясь перпендиулярно к атауемому самолёту.  Маленькая она и по массе, и слабенькая по движку.  Сравнить её с AIM-9X нельзя. Во время лованской войны в 1982 году одна из Р-60 попала в сопло израильского F-15 и там взорвалась. Самолёт на втором двигателе долетел до дому. Больших повреждений её БЧ нанести не смогла.


Конечно если она влетела в сопло, то пробить самолет на вылет не смогла бы в любом случае. :)



> - Ни в коем разе.  Скорость падает сравнительно медленно и по закону близкому к линейному, особенно на больших высотах. Найдите где-нибудь графики...


Я как раз нашел графики. Действительно на больших высотах этот процесс достаточно равномерный, но на малых - чистая парабола.




> - Да, конечно. Я про то и говорю, что диапазон скоростей и по дальности весьма и весьма велик и этот тезис нужно бы подкорректировать: "На самом деле максимальная перегрузка цели не самый объективный критерий оценки. 
> Ракета имеет возможность развить максимальные перегрузки только в момент отключения двигателя (максимальная скорость), далее, с уменьшением скоростного напора располагаемая перегрузка сильно падает. 
> Грубо говоря, ракета может поразить заявленную цель только в момент окончания работы двигателя, раньше и позже ее перегрузки меньше заявленных."


Хорошо, я могу добавить к своей тираде: "На малых высотах". :)




> - Отнюдь не абсолют. Это очень зависит от дальности до цели, ракурса, способа прицеливания и вычислительных возможностей аппаратуры ракеты.


А я где-то говорил что "абсолют"?
Я как раз сказал, что это "грубо", т.е. в среднем.

----------


## juky-puky

> Мы говорим про разные вещи. *Я говорю про частный случай ракет ближнего боя у которых нет вариаций режимов, только пропорциональная навигация и все.* Зачем сейчас обсуждать методы наведения ракет средней дальности?


- Я глубоко убеждён, что у последних моделей ракет малой дальности (Питон-5, AIM-9X и иже с ними) метод наведения уже не есть просто пропорциональная навигация, как у поколения их дедушек...  :Rolleyes:  
Кстати о "малой дальности" - Питон-4, -5 могут догнать неманеврирующую цель на большой высоте, пролетев 40 км... Им дают в ТТХ 15-18 км с учётом того, что цель будет лететь не совсем прямолинейно и равномерно...  :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

Андрей
сейчас в forum/lockon.ru обсуждается схожая тема(если отбросить неизбежный флуд)Вы не могли бы спросить Fisben-а его мнение о Н-008 (на период нач.80-х,разумеется)
Юки
Постараюсь ответить позднее

----------


## Chizh

> - Я глубоко убеждён, что у последних моделей ракет малой дальности (Питон-5, AIM-9X и иже с ними) метод наведения уже не есть просто пропорциональная навигация, как у поколения их дедушек...


Я не знаю.
Вполне вероятно, с учетом появления БЦВМ на этих ракетах, что методы наведения стали более сложными.



> Кстати о "малой дальности" - Питон-4, -5 могут догнать неманеврирующую цель на большой высоте, пролетев 40 км... Им дают в ТТХ 15-18 км с учётом того, что цель будет лететь не совсем прямолинейно и равномерно...


Догнать это сильно врядли.
ИМХО, 40 км это дальность в ППС на большой высоте.

----------


## Chizh

> Андрей
> сейчас в forum/lockon.ru обсуждается схожая тема(если отбросить неизбежный флуд)Вы не могли бы спросить Fisben-а его мнение о Н-008 (на период нач.80-х,разумеется)


Ну так а что вам самому мешает спросить у него?

----------


## juky-puky

> Догнать это сильно врядли.
> ИМХО, 40 км это дальность в ППС на большой высоте.


- Имеется виду, что ракета может пролететь на высоте 10-12 км 40 км по горизонтали - без разницы в ППС ли, в ЗПС, - это *расстояние, которое она может пролететь,  сохранив возможности поражения цели.* (Т.е. сохранив на 40-м километре полёта достаточную скорость - скажем, не менее 250 м/сек)

----------


## Chizh

Нет.
Ракета имеет возможность поразить самолет в ППС с дальности 40 км, это значит, что реальная дальность полета ракеты километров 20-25.

----------


## juky-puky

> Нет.
> Ракета имеет возможность поразить самолет в ППС с дальности 40 км, это значит, что реальная дальность полета ракеты километров 20-25.


- Нет, не так. Там было написано, что ракета может пролететь по горизонтали без манёвров 40 км. Независимо от того, есть ли цель вообще или её совсем нет (взяли - пальнули в пространство, в экспериментальных целях  :Smile: ). 
Ракету ведь можно пустить и вдогон за скоростной целью с дальности, например, 20 км. И пока она её догонит (или не догонит) она как раз и пролетит эти самые 40 км...

----------


## Chizh

> - Нет, не так. Там было написано, что ракета может пролететь по горизонтали без манёвров 40 км...


А где "там", я не увидел?

----------


## juky-puky

> А где "там", я не увидел?


- Я завтра попробую найти эту ссылку...

----------


## Igor_k

> - Игорь, если тебе не трудно, перечисли по пунктам отличия от них МЛ? Прям по строчкам - у этих столько-то того-то, у того - столько-то:
> 1) ...
> 2) ...
> 3) ...
> и т.д.


Ну,вообше-то,уже писали
1.У МЛ по сравнению с М(МФ) значительно улучшена маневренность за счет:
уменьшения пустого веса примерно на 600 кило и взлетного - на 1000-1200(только на книгу С.Мороза прошу не ссылаться-лажа)
поставили двигатель Р-35 на 300-500кгс мощнее
2.Появилась возможность этой маневренностью воспользоваться.СОУА ,хоть и была довольно примитивной системой,но свои функции выполняла.А что было до этого,вам описал Fighter
3.Улучшились ВПХ(например,перестал козлить на посадке)
4.обновили РЛПК.Точные цифры привести трудно,но страхом и ужасом он быть перестал
5.Надежность планера и оборудования довели до более-менее приемлемого уровня.

МС- это примерно тот же М,но без ТП и с Сапфиром-21.Это к вопросу"куда еще ухудшать?"

----------


## Chizh

> Ну,вообше-то,уже писали
> 1.У МЛ по сравнению с М(МФ) значительно улучшена маневренность за счет:
> уменьшения пустого веса примерно на 600 кило и взлетного - на 1000-1200...


Взлетный вес уменьшен за счет топлива?

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну,вообше-то,уже писали
> 1.У МЛ по сравнению с М(МФ) значительно улучшена маневренность за счет:
> уменьшения пустого веса примерно на 600 кило и взлетного - на 1000-1200(только на книгу С.Мороза прошу не ссылаться-лажа)
> поставили двигатель Р-35 на 300-500кгс мощнее
> 2.Появилась возможность этой маневренностью воспользоваться.СОУА ,хоть и была довольно примитивной системой,но свои функции выполняла.А что было до этого,вам описал Fighter
> 3.Улучшились ВПХ(например,перестал козлить на посадке)
> 4.обновили РЛПК.Точные цифры привести трудно,но страхом и ужасом он быть перестал
> 5.Надежность планера и оборудования довели до более-менее приемлемого уровня.


- Хорошо, но как из этого следует, что теперь в ближнем бою, в "собачьей свалке"  среднестатистическому советскому/арабскому лётчику  можно поплёвывать с высокой колокольни на простой F-16A?  С чего вдруг? Может у него обзор из кабины перестал быть как из погреба? Может быть его "Сапфир" стал сапфиристее? Может, его пушка стала стрелять кучнее, а не "как бык поссал"? Может,  перегрузка у него эксплуатационная стала 9g на всех режимах?

----------


## juky-puky

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от juky-puky  
> - Нет, не так. Там было написано, что ракета может пролететь по горизонтали без манёвров 40 км... 
> 
> А где "там", я не увидел?


Здесь: 
http://www.defencetalk.com/content/view/50/87/

----------


## Igor_k

> - Хорошо, но как из этого следует, что теперь в ближнем бою, в "собачьей свалке"  среднестатистическому советскому/арабскому лётчику  можно поплёвывать с высокой колокольни на простой F-16A?  С чего вдруг? Может у него обзор из кабины перестал быть как из погреба? Может быть его "Сапфир" стал сапфиристее? Может, его пушка стала стрелять кучнее, а не "как бык поссал"? Может,  перегрузка у него эксплуатационная стала 9g на всех режимах?


Михаил,это же надо уметь так все перемешать.Во-первых,лучше без БВБ,пустил ракету СД,а дальше-как вам летчики советовали.Во-вторых,с 16А сравнялся МЛД(на мой взгляд) и по совокупности параметров(не только БВБ),а МЛ лишь подпирал снизу.В третьих,как раз самым важным недостатком 23-х после отсутствия спирта,как раз и были плохой обзор(хотя у 21-х был ничуть не лучше)и сложность пилотирования.Это не моя фраза -Миг-23 -самолет для капитана,а 29 -для сержанта.А как учили,я уже писал-угол атаки20град-предпосылка,со всеми вытекающими.Ну,а если еще учесть коэффициент арабистости,то сирийцам бы и Рэптор не очень помог.Сапфир действительно стал сапфиристее.В принципе,в 82г.уже был и Аметист.Насчет кучности,я читал обратные отзывы.За бутылку ликера Сабра берусь найти.М.б. вы имеете в виду афганские МЛД с блоками диполей на спине?У них действительно устойчивость на малых скоростях ухудшилась,а соответственно и кучность.А Сокол,который на всех скоростях и высотах летает с 9G -это,наверное,с фотонным двигателем.
  Чиж
Да,убрали бак N4 вокруг двигателя,каков его объем,я не знаю

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну,а если еще учесть коэффициент арабистости,то сирийцам бы и Рэптор не очень помог.


- Если бы у них был Рэптор в 1982 году - увы: счёт был бы 90:0 в пользу арабов...  :Rolleyes:  



> А Сокол, который на всех скоростях и высотах летает с 9G -это, наверное,с фотонным двигателем.


- Двигатель тут не причём, насколько мне помнится,  у него 9g было по прочности. А всяких трансзвуковых ложек он особо не боялся. Впрочем, надо будет уточнить. 
  Игорь, я всё равно никак не пойму: за что же его всё-таки _так сильно, больше всех других МиГов_, любить?  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Chizh

> Здесь: 
> http://www.defencetalk.com/content/view/50/87/


Это всего лишь расчетный энергетический параметр. Про Р-73 пишут тоже самое, но это не значит что ракета способна кого-нибудь поразить на дальности 40 км.
Именно по этому оперируют более реальными дальностями на которых ракета имеет не слишком низкую вертоятность поражения. Для Питона-4 15 км вполне нормально.

Все-таки самое удивительное это 80-ти секундный маршевый режим с тягой всего лишь 70 кг (надеюсь автор статьи не перепутал маршевый режим с работой порохового аккумулятора давления для приводов рулей который работает на ракетах всю дорогу).

----------


## juky-puky

> Это всего лишь расчетный энергетический параметр.


- Это означает лишь то, что на дальности 40 км ракета может поразить цель, летящую равномерно и прямолинейно.



> Про Р-73 пишут тоже самое, но это не значит что ракета способна кого-нибудь поразить на дальности 40 км.


- Я почему-то доверяю тому, что пишут про ракету "Питон". 



> Именно по этому оперируют более реальными дальностями на которых ракета имеет не слишком низкую вертоятность поражения. Для Питона-4 15 км вполне нормально.


- Да, конечно. 



> Все-таки самое удивительное это 80-ти секундный маршевый режим с тягой всего лишь 70 кг (надеюсь автор статьи не перепутал маршевый режим с работой порохового аккумулятора давления для приводов рулей который работает на ракетах всю дорогу).


- А это как раз, чтобы на 40 км хватило...   :Biggrin:

----------


## Chizh

> - Это означает лишь то, что на дальности 40 км ракета может поразить цель, летящую равномерно и прямолинейно.


Теоретически да.




> - Я почему-то доверяю тому, что пишут про ракету "Питон".


Не хочу спорить.
Р-73 примерно в тех же массогабаритах (чуть по меньше).
Если заряды топлива приблизительно равны, то и дальности сопоставимы (в случае применения топлив одинаковой энергетики). К сожалению не знаю как в Израиле обстоит дело с химией и технологией твердых топлив. 





> - А это как раз, чтобы на 40 км хватило...


Это спорное решение.
Такая малая тяга не способна компенсировать потери энергии при маневрировании (да еще и с таким развитым оперением), при этом приходится возить этот запас топлива, который в большинстве сценариев ближнего боя (полет ракеты до цели 5-10 секунд) не будет использован - по сути мертвый груз.
Кроме того, с развитием ИК датчиков предупреждения о пуске имеет смысл задуматься об уменьшении ИК сигнатуры ракеты, что в данном случае нереально.

Хотя безусловно ракета очень продвинутая.

----------


## Юрий

Все это классно! И расчеты, и возможности и боевая нагрузка! Но в принципе эти самоли свое отслужили. Может обсудим самоли пятого поколения РФ, против аэропланов США?! И актуально и сопоставимо. Сколько можно обсуждать швейную машинку Зингера против швейной машинки фабрики Заря?!!! Это конечно интересно, но бесконечно и бесперспективно.  :Cool:

----------


## Chizh

По самолетам 3 и 4-го поколений можно найти достоверную информацию для сравнения, по "пятеркам" ничего такого нет и еще долго не будет. Вообще хотябы первого вылета ПАК-ФА дождаться. :)

ИМХО, любое сравнение будет очень субъективно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Может обсудим самоли пятого поколения РФ, против аэропланов США?! И актуально и сопоставимо.


- И где же данные по российским аэропланам 5-го поколения? Только в проэктах. 
Нечего сравнивать пока.

----------


## juky-puky

> К сожалению не знаю как в Израиле обстоит дело с химией и технологией твердых топлив.


- Очень хорошо, насколько мне известно.



> Это спорное решение.
> Такая малая тяга не способна компенсировать потери энергии при маневрировании (да еще и с таким развитым оперением), при этом приходится возить этот запас топлива, который в большинстве сценариев ближнего боя (полет ракеты до цели 5-10 секунд) не будет использован - по сути мертвый груз.


- Думали жe чем-то создатели.  :Smile:  Экспериментов массу проводили, наверняка с самыми различными вариантами количеств топлива.



> Кроме того, с развитием ИК датчиков предупреждения о пуске имеет смысл задуматься об уменьшении ИК сигнатуры ракеты, что в данном случае нереально.


- Уменьшить ИК-сигнатуру действительно невозможно, но дымность уменьшили хорошо.

----------


## Холостяк

*Igor_k :*
Уточнение... Первый вопрос Вы задавали по использованию ТП, а конкретно, использовался ли он только для атак в ЗПС. Я ответил, что использовать его во время атаки в воздушном бою можно в любой ПС. Вы, приводя слова другого пилота, несколько расширили-уточнили свой вопрос и мне стало понятно, что под атакой Вы подразумеваете не только работу Прицельного Комплекса в определенном режиме во время атаки, а имеете в виду именно захват и пуск ракеты. Вот пуск ракеты идет только при захвате в ЗПС. Там даже есть на прицеле метки, что приходится доворачивать и подстраиваться по углу-перегрузке в ЗПС, чтоб наверняка. Я же написал именно работу ПК при начале атаке, т.е. при обнаружении и отображении на прицеле по тепловой метке, и пояснил что идет она под любым углом и любой ПС... Тепловую метку цели на прицельном комплексе видно далеко, а ракета головкой захватить может, но на более близком расстоянии. Метки на прицеле показывали сближение и они должны были стать в определенном месте с меткой по захвату-разрешенному пуску... Еще в училище преподаватель показывал прикол, когда включал питание на головку тепловой ракеты, начинали вращаться гироскопы, а он отходил в конец класса и прикуривал сигарету и головка тепловой ракеты "шуршит" без захвата, а когда "захватывает" окурок, то начинает поворачивать свой диск за огоньком окурка, при движении преподавателя в лево или в право, при заходе в "мертвую зону" головка в режиме захвата работает, но диск то довернуть не может механически. Поэтому и пуск по идет в задок, да еще с доворотами по углу, что на прицел надо во всю глядеть пока метки установятся на нужное положение, чтоб захватила головка ракеты как можно с меньшим углом. Как-то даже помню в виде конуса-купола рисовали в тетради область разрешенного пуска ракеты. По цифровым параметрам точно не помню данные... Однако вот то, что даже перегрузки были для пуска тепловой ограничены это точно и то, что на МиГ-29 они значительно поднялись, как и угол пуска ТР- это точно... Даже пуск ракеты на 29 разрешен во время выполнения маневра на перегрузочке... Однако уход от тепловой ракеты не сложен для истребителя, в том числе его можно осуществить и на "чемодане" МиГ-23... Это просекли еще наши летчики во время боевых действий..., чем и пользовались, остались живы и поделились с остальными своими коллегами.... К примеру как "скольжение"... По Прицельному комплексу МиГ-23 в целом, там много нюнсов... Поэтому непонятки могут быть у собеседников - это однозначно. К примеру ПК МиГ-23 работал в режимах как "учебном", так и "боевом", а это тоже несколько разные вещи...
*Mogol :*
Тоже уточнение... Вопрос был по применению оборудования постановки помех... Врать не буду по названиям СПС-141 или "Гардения"... То что оборудование это применялось я точно помню. Однако могу сказать, что подвесное было все таки, в контейнере. Дежурное звено эту штуку не таскало. Использовали только при выполнении заданий в группе. Т.е. на один из истребителей навешивали контейнер и группа выполняла маневр под его прикрытием. А так к примеру, во время учений в ЗГВ постановщик помех был Ан-12, который делал коридор уже для нескольких групп истребителей. Разбрасывал там фольгу в спиралях, ну и все такое... Это, вроде уже каждый МиГ-27, как "продолжатель" МиГ-23, имел встроенное бортовое оборудование для постановки помех как активных так и пассивных...

*По пилотажу в группе МиГ-23...* Повторяюсь, что высшего пилотажа в группе на Кубинке на МиГ-23 небыло... Правильно приведены выдержки воспоминаний летчиков. Там и слова есть об этом, но любой истребитель знает отличие полета группы в сомкнутом строю от пилотажа в группе... Это разные вещи. Правильно..., для показухи, МиГ-23 взлетали в сомкнутом строю в группе, делали проход над ВПП, горочку, разворотик, но не более... И то это было сделано под конкретные мероприятия, и летали АСЫ-Старики. Даже вот в воспоминаниях пилот точно указывает, что набрали по этому случаю экспертов из 32 полка и из 234 (фамилии приведены)... Под конкретный вылет они провели слетанность в сомкнутом строю, потренировались, слетали (куда там - во Францию-Финляндию) и по своим полкам... Так что это не пилотажная группа как были четверка-шестерка на МиГ-21... МиГ-23 в группе при выполнении пилотажа - опасен своими "заносами" при которых возможно (вернее даже - гарантированно) столкновение соседних самолетов группы... В ЗГВ парами взлетали, в Афгане тоже... Рассказывали, что в Афгане даже группами работали, строй - боевой порядочек, но по возвращению на базу пролет группы над ВПП, роспуск и заход на посадку пошел далее по одному, но почти в притык друг за дружкой...

----------


## Mig

> [COLOR=black]
> *По пилотажу в группе МиГ-23...* Повторяюсь, что высшего пилотажа в группе на Кубинке на МиГ-23 небыло... 
> 
> Так что это не пилотажная группа как были четверка-шестерка на МиГ-21


Па-а-а-а-рдоньте, коллега,

1) В 234-м пилотажном полку в Кубинке, как я понял, были и то лишь "под занавес" - МЛА и МЛД... А потом сразу пошли МиГ-29.
2) А кто говорил, что в Кубинке, а точнее в Шаталово, была пилотажная группа на МиГ-23? Боюсь, Вы сами с собой спорите :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Спора то нет... Просто диалог идет... В принципе я не пытаюсь доказать, что-то... Я собеседникам просто немного дал понять, что "вход в облака" или "групповой полет в сомкнутом строю" на МиГ-23 - это и близко не стояло с пилотажем группы МиГ-21..., чтоб несколько представление было. Если бы спор был по Кубинке конкретно, то я тут несколько не компетентен, так как там не служил в то время и вообще, но по службе как-то бывал. Мне просто пришлось связываться с людьми кто там служил в то время, к примеру, это тот же Кубко... Он и Белякова знает, фамилия которого и упоминалась по этой темке...
А так, там кажется только эскадрилья была МиГ-23... И как точно, вы говорите, "под занавес"... Но факт что одиночный пилотаж МиГ-23 в 234 ГИАП крутили - точно...

----------


## Юрий

Умничка Холостяк! Все правильно!!! И еще как крутили!

----------


## Юрий

Собственно говоря, пилотажные группы,  существовали у нас в стране и в доперестроечный период, но во времена застоя мастеров-пилотажников не допускали к выступлениям не то что перед широкой зарубежной аудиторией, но и перед собственными согражданами. Только показы партийно-правительственным делегациям дружественных стран, только келейные визиты по линии военного ведомства...
В середине 70-х эскадрилья МиГ-21бис из состава 234 гиап посетила Финляндию, в начале 80-х шестерка МиГ-23 из Кубинки летала в Реймс в гости к авиаторам полка «Нормандия-Неман», в 1987-м побывала в Финляндии группа МиГ-29. Ни в одной стране наши летчики не выступали перед публикой, никогда вопрос об их участии в массовых авиашоу не обсуждался.

----------


## Юрий

http://aviafalerist.narod.ru/Russia/...ap/Iap_36.html

----------


## Холостяк

На форуме Стрижей нормальная информация о пилотажниках того времени есть...., как и о самолетах, мнения пилотажников, фотодокументы...
Это и по 32 ГИАП и по 234 ГИАП:

http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1172925534
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1147895584

Вот по МиГ 21 выдержка от туда:
*М.Д. Исаев*: В 1962 году я служил начальником группы регламентных работ ТЭЧ 32 гиап. В один из весенних дней того года наш полк посетили два представителя ВВС Индии, которым были продемонстрированы новейшие МиГ-21Ф-13. После краткого ознакомления с кабиной и органами управления истребителя индийские летчики совершили самостоятельные вылеты на МиГ-21. Мне довелось участвовать в подготовке этих самолетов к полетам. Функции инструктора и переводчика выполнял полковник (в тот момент) Степан Анастасович Микоян, летчик-испытатель НИИ ВВС. После полетов мы спросили у полковника Микояна, как понравился индийцам наш МиГ. Смысл ответов сводился к тому, что советский истребитель маневреннее и проще в управлении, чем Mirage III или F-104 Starfighter, на которых индийские летчики уже летали, но французская и американская машины оснащены более совершенным оборудованием и комфортнее для летчика. Надо ли говорить, насколько непривычным в то время для нас, советских авиаторов, было услышать откровенные сравнения новейшего и сверхсекретного МиГ-21 с малоизвестными нам самолетами «вероятного противника».

----------


## FLOGGER

> Все это классно! И расчеты, и возможности и боевая нагрузка! Но в принципе эти самоли свое отслужили. Может обсудим самоли пятого поколения РФ, против аэропланов США?! И актуально и сопоставимо. Сколько можно обсуждать швейную машинку Зингера против швейной машинки фабрики Заря?!!! Это конечно интересно, но бесконечно и бесперспективно.


А по-твоему обсуждать летающий самоль(Ф-22) с существующим только на картинке(да и то неизвестно на какой) это перспективно?

----------


## Юрий

> А по-твоему обсуждать летающий самоль(Ф-22) с существующим только на картинке(да и то неизвестно на какой) это перспективно?


Естественно нет! Также "перспективно", как и обсуждаемая тема. Не надо воспринимать меня столь прямолинейно.  :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот по МиГ 21 выдержка от туда:
> *М.Д. Исаев*: В 1962 году  услышать откровенные сравнения новейшего и сверхсекретного МиГ-21 с малоизвестными нам самолетами «вероятного противника».


Не умаляя ценности воспоминаний хочу напомнить, что "сверхсекретный" и "новейший" МИГ-21 был впервые показан публике на параде в 1961 году 9 июля в Тушино.

----------


## fulcrum

В афгане при прикрытии одной из операций 23-и заметили иранские "Фантомы", иранцы перешухерились и отвернули, МиГи преследовали их еще 60 км, но разрешение на открытие огня так и не получили. А кроме этого больше серьезных стычек "Фантомов" и 23-их не было. Кстати вполне спорно, что МиГ-23 такая уж неудачная машина, МиГ-23МФ которые поступали из СССР в Сирию сбивали даже F-16A и F-15A, причем собственные потери не превышали потери израилетян, и это при том что радары в сирии из-за горной местности не могли видеть цели ниже 3000м., искали цели они себе сами, а у Израилетян "Хокаи" над средиземкой барражировали, и израилетяне часто сбивали МиГи после их же результативных атак. Так что я не думаю что они были уж тааааакими плохими! Начальные версии, в основном "эски" летчики ругали-а МЛД был ничего. И в афгане зарекомендовал себя как не самый плохой многоцелевой истребитель. При этом Х-23 не применялись из-за гор, бомбили с высоты 3500, и при этом неплохо себя показали, держа душманов в вечном напряжении. А в Ираке были такие потреи из-за простого неумения обращатся с такой техникой. Кстати и в Ираке пара МиГ-23 сбила по крайней мере один самолет итальянский "Торнадо".  А  радиус действия и боевая нагрузка у 23-его была больше чем у МиГ-21.

----------


## Igor_k

Не подскажете,как присобачить JPG объемом 690кБ?

----------


## Nazar

> Не подскажете,как присобачить JPG объемом 690кБ?


Сюда наверное никак , надо сжимать.

----------


## Chizh

> В афгане при прикрытии одной из операций 23-и заметили иранские "Фантомы", иранцы перешухерились и отвернули, МиГи преследовали их еще 60 км, но разрешение на открытие огня так и не получили.


Источник можно?





> А кроме этого больше серьезных стычек "Фантомов" и 23-их не было. Кстати вполне спорно, что МиГ-23 такая уж неудачная машина, МиГ-23МФ которые поступали из СССР в Сирию сбивали даже F-16A и F-15A...


Ни одна победа над этими самолетами не доказана.



> ..., причем собственные потери не превышали потери израилетян,


Да ладно сочинять.




> и это при том что радары в сирии из-за горной местности не могли видеть цели ниже 3000м., искали цели они себе сами, а у Израилетян "Хокаи" над средиземкой барражировали, и израилетяне часто сбивали МиГи после их же результативных атак.


Их часто сбивали перед атакой.



> Так что я не думаю что они были уж тааааакими плохими! Начальные версии, в основном "эски" летчики ругали-а МЛД был ничего. И в афгане зарекомендовал себя как не самый плохой многоцелевой истребитель. При этом Х-23 не применялись из-за гор, бомбили с высоты 3500, и при этом неплохо себя показали, держа душманов в вечном напряжении.


Во время Афгана МиГ-23 уже морально устарел.



> А в Ираке были такие потреи из-за простого неумения обращатся с такой техникой. Кстати и в Ираке пара МиГ-23 сбила по крайней мере один самолет итальянский "Торнадо".


Источник?

----------


## fulcrum

> Источник можно?


 "МиГ-23" - С. Бурдин 2002.



> Ни одна победа над этими самолетами не доказана.


 Не доказана но указана в "Журнале  боевых действий" ВВС Сирии небольшие выдержки из него содержатся в книге "Многоцелевые истребители России"-В. Ильин (цитата из книги "Следует иметь в виду что "Журнал" не пропагандистский материал, а объективная хроника войны в воздухе, предназначенная для "внутреннего пользования". Составители ставят перед собой цель максимально объективно и беспристрастно отразить ход боев, вне зависимости от результатов")



> Их часто сбивали перед атакой.


 Сбивали, но опять же из-за недостатка информации,  основной источник информации у них СПО-10


> Во время Афгана МиГ-23 уже морально устарел.


 Возможно, но что делать то боевой нагрузки и радиуса действия МиГ-21 уже нехватало, а ничего нового нет?



> Источник?


"Многоцелевые истребители России"-В. Ильин.

----------


## juky-puky

> "МиГ-23" - С. Бурдин 2002.
>  Не доказана но указана в "Журнале  боевых действий" ВВС Сирии небольшие выдержки из него содержатся в книге "Многоцелевые истребители России"-В. Ильин (цитата из книги "Следует иметь в виду что "Журнал" не пропагандистский материал, а объективная хроника войны в воздухе, предназначенная для "внутреннего пользования". Составители ставят перед собой цель максимально объективно и беспристрастно отразить ход боев, вне зависимости от результатов")


- Скажите по секрету, *fulcrum*, сколько Вам лет?

----------


## fulcrum

Какая разница?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от fulcrum  
> В афгане при прикрытии одной из операций 23-и заметили иранские "Фантомы", иранцы перешухерились и отвернули, МиГи преследовали их еще 60 км, но разрешение на открытие огня так и не получили. 
> 
> Источник можно?


Эти истории повотрялись регулярно, о этом писали и в АиВ, в том чиле учасники. Может не так красочно, но с иранки регулярно наведывались гости, держась правда в рамках приличий. Иранским ВВС видимо было не до этого... А вот мелкие ЛА и вертолеты регулярно летали на Афганскую территорию. И именно на Иранском направлении истребители одержали чистую победу, сбив 2 вертолета над безлюдным высокогорным плато на территории Афганистана.
Ранее я уже постил в форуме статью о этом(скан из журнала аиВ)

----------


## juky-puky

> Какая разница?


- Видите ли, не понимать необъективность "Журнала боевых действий" ВВС Сирии может только человек совершенно неискушённый в массе вещей военных и околовоенных. 

Например, не понимать, почему сирийским начальникам всех мастей и рангов было крайне невыгодно (местами - и небезопасно для здоровья и жизни) докладывать высшему военно-политическому руководству страны реальное количество сбитых самолётов противника (в той войне 1982 года близких к абсолютному нулю). 

Не понимать, почему советскому командованию в Сирии было совершенно невыгодно для карьеры докладывать военно-политическому руководству Советского Союза о  несбитых самолётов противника выпускниками советских военных училищ и академий, воюющих на советских самолётах.

Не понимать, почему лётчикам майору Юсуфу или капитану Ибрагиму  было крайне невыгодно, возвращаясь пешком после того, как их сбили, рассказывать, что сами они не смогли сбить никого.

Поэтому врали все перечисленные категории просто по-чёрному.  Отсюда возникли "сбитые" в больших количествах F-16 и F-15, которые на самом деле вернулись на израильские аэродромы с живыми и здоровыми лётчиками...

И записи в этом журнале "о победах сирийских лётчиках и сбитых самолётах противника" - полная туфта: (цитата из книги "Следует иметь в виду что "Журнал" не пропагандистский материал, а объективная хроника войны в воздухе, предназначенная для "внутреннего пользования". Составители ставят перед собой цель максимально объективно и беспристрастно отразить ход боев, вне зависимости от результатов")

----------


## Chizh

> "МиГ-23" - С. Бурдин 2002.


Спасибо. Надо будет ознакомиться.



> Не доказана но указана в "Журнале  боевых действий" ВВС Сирии небольшие выдержки из него содержатся в книге "Многоцелевые истребители России"-В. Ильин (цитата из книги "Следует иметь в виду что "Журнал" не пропагандистский материал, а объективная хроника войны в воздухе, предназначенная для "внутреннего пользования". Составители ставят перед собой цель максимально объективно и беспристрастно отразить ход боев, вне зависимости от результатов")


Господин Ильин уже давно зарекомендовал себя как человек не обремененный принципами. Агитатор он хороший, но рассматривать его книги как референс не стоит.
ИМХО "составитель" сего журанала сам В.Ильин, а "объективно и беспристрастно" вообще к нему не относится.




> Сбивали, но опять же из-за недостатка информации,  основной источник информации у них СПО-10


Ну так а кто виноват?




> Возможно, но что делать то боевой нагрузки и радиуса действия МиГ-21 уже нехватало, а ничего нового нет?


Во то время уже пошли в серию МиГ-29 и Су-27.




> "Многоцелевые истребители России"-В. Ильин.


Понятно. :)

----------


## Nazar

> Поэтому врали все перечисленные категории просто по-чёрному.  Отсюда возникли "сбитые" в больших количествах F-16 и F-15, которые на самом деле вернулись на израильские аэродромы с живыми и здоровыми лётчиками...


Что-то мне подсказывает , что точно так-же появились десятки Миг-23, сбитые евреями.

----------


## juky-puky

> Что-то мне подсказывает , что точно так-же появились десятки Миг-23, сбитые евреями.


- Фантазия юдофоба, *Nazar*, что ж ещё? Который пишет "Израиль" с маленькой буквы, а *Г*ермания с большой...  :Cool:  Уважает потому что сильно очень...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Видите ли, не понимать необъективность "Журнала боевых действий" ВВС Сирии может только человек совершенно неискушённый в массе вещей военных и околовоенных. 
> 
> Например, не понимать, почему сирийским начальникам всех мастей и рангов было крайне невыгодно (местами - и небезопасно для здоровья и жизни) докладывать высшему военно-политическому руководству страны реальное количество сбитых самолётов противника (в той войне 1982 года близких к абсолютному нулю). 
> 
> Не понимать, почему советскому командованию в Сирии было совершенно невыгодно для карьеры докладывать военно-политическому руководству Советского Союза о  несбитых самолётов противника выпускниками советских военных училищ и академий, воюющих на советских самолётах.
> 
> Не понимать, почему лётчикам майору Юсуфу или капитану Ибрагиму  было крайне невыгодно, возвращаясь пешком после того, как их сбили, рассказывать, что сами они не смогли сбить никого.
> 
> Поэтому врали все перечисленные категории просто по-чёрному.  Отсюда возникли "сбитые" в больших количествах F-16 и F-15, которые на самом деле вернулись на израильские аэродромы с живыми и здоровыми лётчиками...
> ...


Гм, (не оправдывая Ильина),а руководству Советских ВВС что грозило, что бы не быть объективными? Ведь Политбюро получало информацию не только по докладам советников, но и массе других каналов?

Кстати, juky, а как Вы относитесь к статьям В Истории Авиации по Арабо-Израильским конфликтам?

----------


## juky-puky

> Гм, (не оправдывая Ильина),а руководству Советских ВВС что грозило, что бы не быть объективными?


- Как - что?  Очередной провал военной кампании, в которую вложены сотни миллионов народных денег? Провал, который подрывает авторитет и политические позиции Советского Союза на Ближнем Востоке, в многосотмиллионном арабском и миллиардном исламском мире?! Подрывает вообще позиции страны победившего социализма на мировой арене?! Подрывает надежды членов Политбюро ЦК КПСС на продвижение социализма на мировой арене?! 
Шутите, да? Неужели вправду не понимаете? 



> Ведь Политбюро получало информацию не только по докладам советников, но и массе других каналов?


- Ещё - это из Моссада и ЦРУ?  :Smile:  Но тот же Кутахов всегда мог объявить это происками врагов и дезой...  :Biggrin:  



> Кстати, juky, а как Вы относитесь к статьям В Истории Авиации по Арабо-Израильским конфликтам?


- Для этого мне нужно их для начала прочитать. Можете дать ссылку? Или отсканить и выложить где-то здесь?  Наверняка многим будет интересно.

----------


## Chizh

Хочу внести свой комментарий.
Я думаю, что руководство ВВС и самый "верх" знали реальное положение дел в ВВС и итоги конфликтов. 
Именно поэтому были направлены огромные усилия на разработку хороших "догфайтеров" Су-27 и МиГ-29 с хорошей ближней ракетой. Именно по этому первый Су-27 "не пошел" из-за слабых маневренных характеристик, т.к. никто не хотел нового позора аналогичного 82-му году. Нашим нужен был "убийца" F-15 и они в итоге получили его (правда только в БВБ и с оговорками).
Я считаю, что наше 4-е поколение это "дети" уроков 67-70-82 годов.

А так как принародно признать слабость самолетов и тактики ВВС было просто нереально (Советская Армия всех сильней!), то долгое время подробности тех конфликтов не афишировались, а когда наступила гласность для сохранения хорошей мины стали высасывать из пальца несуществующие победы арабов, чему наверно и сами арабы были не против.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Как - что?  Очередной провал военной кампании, в которую вложены сотни миллионов народных денег? Провал, который подрывает авторитет и политические позиции Советского Союза на Ближнем Востоке, в многосотмиллионном арабском и миллиардном исламском мире?! Подрывает вообще позиции страны победившего социализма на мировой арене?! Подрывает надежды членов Политбюро ЦК КПСС на продвижение социализма на мировой арене?! 
> Шутите, да? Неужели вправду не понимаете?


Это в плане политики. В плане боеготовности собственных ВВС я думаю были бы приняты более жесткие меры, будь все настолько печально. 
Кстати, при перевооружении ЗГВ на МиГ-29 в составе авиа компоненты еще оочень долго стоял полк 23МЛД.Отчасти потому, что 29 изд 9-12 в начальный период был сыроват, отчасти потому, что и 23 был не так уж плох, как его малюют :Wink:  




> - Ещё - это из Моссада и ЦРУ?  Но тот же Кутахов всегда мог объявить это происками врагов и дезой...


Андропову? :Rolleyes:  




> - Для этого мне нужно их для начала прочитать. Можете дать ссылку? Или отсканить и выложить где-то здесь?  Наверняка многим будет интересно.


http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=12275
точно со статьей 03-2001 , но какие то еще рядышком с продолжением по моему.

----------


## fulcrum

> Что-то мне подсказывает , что точно так-же появились десятки Миг-23, сбитые евреями


 Вот умный человек, Юкки, вам есть у кого учится! Вы, Юкки стало быть доверяете еврейским источникам больше чем себе! Значит Израиль прям точно правильно все опубликовал до самолетика, а Сирия по крупному слажала? Я конечно не знаю, но по-моему,это не самые здравомыслящие рассуждения. Израиль опубликовал как выгодно себе, сирия, как выгодно ей.
г-ну *Чижу*
Господин Ильин уже давно зарекомендовал себя как человек не обремененный принципами. Агитатор он хороший, но рассматривать его книги как референс не стоит.



> ИМХО "составитель" сего журанала сам В.Ильин, а "объективно и беспристрастно" вообще к нему не относится.


Возможно, здесь я отрицать не стану. Просто чем то мне нравится читать книги серии "Современная авиация". 



> Ну так а кто виноват?


 Никто.


> Во то время уже пошли в серию МиГ-29 и Су-27.


 Вы еще скажите что их в Афгане применяли!


> Эти истории повотрялись регулярно, о этом писали и в АиВ, в том чиле учасники. Может не так красочно, но с иранки регулярно наведывались гости, держась правда в рамках приличий. Иранским ВВС видимо было не до этого... А вот мелкие ЛА и вертолеты регулярно летали на Афганскую территорию. И именно на Иранском направлении истребители одержали чистую победу, сбив 2 вертолета над безлюдным высокогорным плато на территории Афганистана.
> Ранее я уже постил в форуме статью о этом(скан из журнала аиВ)


Абсолютно, категорически да! Кстати к ситуациям с нарушением границ Афганистана у Советского командования было не все в порядке даже в очевидных случаях открывать огонь они не разрешали. Тот случай когда пара Лугин-Ковшовик преследовала иранские ф-4, за "просто сидели на хвосте" их заставили месяц писать обяснительные, чсколько бы писали если бы их сбили?
Часто в афгане пакистанцы нарушали границу когда у них появились Ф-16. Кстати 29 апреля  1987г. пара Ф-16 заходила на сбрасывающие бомбы МиГ-23, один пакистанский истребитель то ли был сбит ведущим то ли попал под град советских бомб. Пакистанцы придерживаются 1 версии. Кстати пакистанцы часто лажали писали, наприме что сбит миГ-23 Афганских ВВС, хотя попросту в Афганских ВВС не было 23-их....

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Хочу внести свой комментарий.
> Я думаю, что руководство ВВС и самый "верх" знали реальное положение дел в ВВС и итоги конфликтов. 
> Именно поэтому были направлены огромные усилия на разработку хороших "догфайтеров" Су-27 и МиГ-29 с хорошей ближней ракетой. Именно по этому первый Су-27 "не пошел" из-за слабых маневренных характеристик, т.к. никто не хотел нового позора аналогичного 82-му году. Нашим нужен был "убийца" F-15 и они в итоге получили его (правда только в БВБ и с оговорками).
> Я считаю, что наше 4-е поколение это "дети" уроков 67-70-82 годов.
> 
> А так как принародно признать слабость самолетов и тактики ВВС было просто нереально (Советская Армия всех сильней!), то долгое время подробности тех конфликтов не афишировались, а когда наступила гласность для сохранения хорошей мины стали высасывать из пальца несуществующие победы арабов, чему наверно и сами арабы были не против.


Ну, принародно и США, и Израиль многое, думаю, скрывали. В том числе собственные потери и проблемы тактики. Потери Ф-86 в Корее-очень показательный момент, с годами цифры утраченных в боях плавненько и полегоньку растут вверх. Насколько знаю, каждая из сторон(СССР и США) по итогам конфликтов вносила коррективы в подготовку войск, исходя из полученных наработок в реальной обстановке.

----------


## Chizh

> Никто.


Как это никто?
Виноваты разработчики систем предупреждения, которые до сих пор делают изделия на десятилетие отстающие от западных образцов.



> Вы еще скажите что их в Афгане применяли!


Нет конечно.



> Часто в афгане пакистанцы нарушали границу когда у них появились Ф-16. Кстати 29 апреля  1987г. пара Ф-16 заходила на сбрасывающие бомбы МиГ-23, один пакистанский истребитель то ли был сбит ведущим то ли попал под град советских бомб. Пакистанцы придерживаются 1 версии. Кстати пакистанцы часто лажали писали, наприме что сбит миГ-23 Афганских ВВС, хотя попросту в Афганских ВВС не было 23-их....


Возможно командование запрещавшее летчикам вступать в бой было достаточно дальновидно, поскольку тягаться на МиГ-23 с F-16 сложно.

----------


## Chizh

> Ну, принародно и США, и Израиль многое, думаю, скрывали. В том числе собственные потери и проблемы тактики.


Просчеты командования безусловно скрывают.
Потери нет.



> Потери Ф-86 в Корее-очень показательный момент, с годами цифры утраченных в боях плавненько и полегоньку растут вверх.


По моему давно уже не растут.

----------


## Nazar

> - Фантазия юдофоба, *Nazar*, что ж ещё? Который пишет "Израиль" с маленькой буквы, а *Г*ермания с большой...  Уважает потому что сильно очень...


А кроме пустых слов, не подозревая всех в антиеврейском заговоре, есть что по теме сказать?
Только не надо втирать, что в твоей стране, невозможно скрыть боевые потери или  преувеличить свои победы. На всякий случай напомню тебе про твой бред про погибший экипаж Ту-16, который в облако загнали и никто об этом не знает, нигде ничего не упоминается, хотя известны фамилии всех летчиков , летавших на замеры в тот период.
Или ты хочешь сказать , что сокрыть подобное в твоей стране сложнее?
Ну а по поводу уважения, да современную Германию я , как страну, уважаю во много раз больше чем твое гос-во, к которому я отношусь, о чем тебе не раз говорил, с абсолютным равнодушием к его дальнейшей судьбе, но еще сильнее я не уважаю людей , которые по максимуму получили все в одной стране, а потом уехав, хаят все , что раньше считали родным.
Можешь не утруждаться ответом, он мне не интересен, как впрочем и ты. :Biggrin:

----------


## fulcrum

> Возможно командование запрещавшее летчикам вступать в бой было достаточно дальновидно, поскольку тягаться на МиГ-23 с F-16 сложно.


Нет, проблема не в этом, оно отказывало летчикам когда Ф-16 у них в прицеле, ракета к пуску готова, летчик уверен что самолет упадет на афганской территории (кстати это считалось основным требованием), а ему "Нет, нет, и еще раз Нет!"


> Как это никто?
> Виноваты разработчики систем предупреждения, которые до сих пор делают изделия на десятилетие отстающие от западных образцов.
> Цитата:


 Ну что уж тут поделаешь?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Как это никто?
> Возможно командование запрещавшее летчикам вступать в бой было достаточно дальновидно, поскольку тягаться на МиГ-23 с F-16 сложно.


Возможно. Но более правдободобной мне кажется версия журнала АиВ.
Опасались схватки над удаленным районом, в слепой зоне наземных РЛС, при том что противник мог оперативно ввести в бой подкрепление, так как Ф-16 базировались что то очень недалеко от границы. После пуска ракеты по самолету Привалова Ф-16м пилот из прикрытия после нескольких маневров уже держал в прицеле Ф-16, дальности пуска вполне хватало, чтоб свалить пака еще до границы, но..., но команду на пуск так и не получил. Группа вышла из боя на сверхзвуке, хотя и с подвесными баками было ограничение. Сразу после сруливания с полосы на МиГе заглох двигатель, топливо кончилось, керосин вытек из пробитого крыльевого бака. Поэтому вопрос скорее в нерешительности руководства, ошибки в планировании операции, приведшие к растяннутости группы, удаленности от ударной группы обеих пар прикрытия. Кстати именно эти выводы сделала и комиссия, несмотря на старания руководства ВВС 40й Армии.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Просчеты командования безусловно скрывают.
> Потери нет.
> 
> По моему давно уже не растут.


И потери так же, нужно порыться дома, найду отсканю выложу прелюбопытную статью, где есть факт сбития нескольких Ф-84 нашими пилотами в одном бою, есть фото бирок с этих машин. В сводке потерь ВВС США этих машин нет. Статья была в каком то очень раннем АиВ, он тогда еще Аэрохобби назывался.

По потерям-сейчас, ЕМНИП, 77шт, начиналось по моему с 13ти. Полегоньку таки растут. 
А раз давно не растут, ждем значитсо скоро очередного пересмотра.  :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Это в плане политики. В плане боеготовности собственных ВВС я думаю были бы приняты более жесткие меры, будь все настолько печально.


- А меры были приняты. Боевая подготовка ВВС СССР был радикально пересмотрена. На что уж у нас - учебный полк на Ту-134Ш, летали до этого на высотах средних, в основном, тут же - в течение буквально года, все освоили и малые, и предельно малые высоты, стали днём летать и бомбить с 60 метров, ночью со 100 м, о чём мы за год до этого и мечтать не смели! Столько кайфу сразу появилось!  :Biggrin:  ИМХО, хоть нам и не объясняли и тогда я понять не мог, отчего вдруг такие метафорфозы? Я это позже только понял, когда начал вникать в историю этих конфликтов... Думаю, в других родах авиации изменения в боевой подготовке произошли ещё более серьёзные... 
  Надо бы *Fighter*'a спросить...



> Кстати, при перевооружении ЗГВ на МиГ-29 в составе авиа компоненты еще оочень долго стоял полк 23МЛД.Отчасти потому, что 29 изд 9-12 в начальный период был сыроват, отчасти потому, что и 23 был не так уж плох, как его малюют


- после того, как году в 1975 (или 76?) Лёня Брежнев подписал в Хельсинки бумагу о мирном существовании на веки вечные с Западом, угроза большой войны фактически сводилась к нулю. "Бодаться" - "бодались", но реальных ужасов эпохи карибского кризиса уже не светило.  



> Андропову?


- Андропов правил страной с двумя отказавшими почками.  Два дня в неделю проводя в подключке к машине гемодиализа...



> http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=12275
> точно со статьей 03-2001 , но какие то еще рядышком с продолжением по моему.


- Спасибо! Но что-то у меня сходу это открыть не получилось...

----------


## Chizh

> Нет, проблема не в этом, оно отказывало летчикам когда Ф-16 у них в прицеле, ракета к пуску готова, летчик уверен что самолет упадет на афганской территории (кстати это считалось основным требованием), а ему "Нет, нет, и еще раз Нет!" Ну что уж тут поделаешь?


А такое было?

----------


## juky-puky

> Только не надо втирать, что в твоей стране, невозможно скрыть боевые потери


- В Израиле невозможно скрыть никакие потери вообще. 
По прошедшей в прошлом году войне - здесь все, до единого человека, включая арабских детей, чей папа, *израильский гражданин*,  после их убийства хизбаллонской ракетой требовал от Насраллы продолжения ракетных атак на Израиль. И никто его не только не пристрелил как врага народа, но даже не посадил в каталажку. 
http://www.waronline.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14765
Такие же данные есть с момента образования государства по всем месяцам - включая войны и между войнами. Естественно, ты это осознать не в состоянии. 



> ... или  преувеличить свои победы.


- На любую победу здесь требуют чёткие материалы объективного контроля съёмки фотокинопулемёта, съёмки экрана РЛ-прицела, снимки наземных и воздушных РЛС, всё это с синхронизацией по времени. 



> На всякий случай напомню тебе про твой бред про погибший экипаж Ту-16, который в облако загнали и никто об этом не знает, нигде ничего не упоминается, хотя известны фамилии всех летчиков , летавших на замеры в тот период.


- Да в России *по обеим чеченским войнам количество убитых занижено в разы - это тысячи человек.* А ты про единственный экипаж мне будешь рассказывать - который якобы нельзя скрыть? Это тебе к доктору надо сразу идти, который мозги лечит - вдруг поможет?..



> Или ты хочешь сказать , что сокрыть подобное в твоей стране сложнее?


- Невозможно. Думаю, скрывают только гибель разведчиков-нелегалов за рубежом.

----------


## Chizh

> И потери так же, нужно порыться дома, найду отсканю выложу прелюбопытную статью, где есть факт сбития нескольких Ф-84 нашими пилотами в одном бою, есть фото бирок с этих машин. В сводке потерь ВВС США этих машин нет. Статья была в каком то очень раннем АиВ, он тогда еще Аэрохобби назывался.


Было бы интересно посмотреть.




> По потерям-сейчас, ЕМНИП, 77шт, начиналось по моему с 13ти. Полегоньку таки растут. 
> А раз давно не растут, ждем значитсо скоро очередного пересмотра.


77 это только Сейбры?

----------


## Nazar

> - Да в России *по обеим чеченским войнам количество убитых занижено в разы - это тысячи человек.* А ты про единственный экипаж мне будешь рассказывать - который якобы нельзя скрыть? Это тебе к доктору надо сразу идти, который мозги лечит - вдруг поможет?..


Ты так и не понял ни чего , из того , что тебе пытались сказать, а именно, то что если возможно скрыть факт в одной стране, то-же самое мождно сделать и в другой, не зависимо от степени демократизации этой самой страны. 
И про девочку, ты мне зачем рассказывал ? ни чуств , ни жалости твои россказни не вызывают , или от еврейских бомбардировок дети не гибли?

----------


## Nazar

Ну а по поводу сокрытия факта гибели экипажа Ту-16 , не отрицаю, при желании все скрыть можно, но ты когда-нибудь в гарнизоне военном жил, не в училищной общаге , а именно в гарнизоне ? знаешь с какой скоростью там информация распространяется и факт внезапной гибели шести человек из одного экипажа ...... :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  ., а ты мне про Израиль ( смотри с большой буквы написал  :Tongue:  )

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну а по поводу сокрытия факта гибели экипажа Ту-16 , не отрицаю, при желании все скрыть можно, но ты когда-нибудь в гарнизоне военном жил, не в училищной общаге , а именно в гарнизоне ? знаешь с какой скоростью там информация распространяется и факт внезапной гибели шести человек из одного экипажа ...


- Ты даже и не помнишь, о чём речь была... Два экипажа через несколько десятков минут после термоядерного взрыва получили команду "Тоннель".  Один командир Ту-16 её выполнил, второй отказался и вместо "Туннеля" выполнил "Дугу". [Спроси у отца, что это означает] Оба экипажа вернулись домой. Тех, кто отказался выполнить приказ, потом арестовали,  осудили и посадили - кого на сколько (командира, вроде, на 7 лет). Те, кто приказ выполнил, все заболели лучевой болезнью, несмотря на принятые меры (закрыть наддув кабины, перейти на дыхание чистым кислородом) и были отправлены в госпиталь.  Где спустя от полутора месяцев до чуть большего срока все умерли. 
Все, кому были известны нюансы, были (и до сих пор, возможно) под подпиской. Ну, расскажет вдова соседке - та ещё одной - да и кому это интересно? Погибли люди при испытании новой техники - и всё. Десятки и сотни погибали при различных испытаниях за годы. Дополнительные шесть человек сенсации не сделают, а если ещё болтать об этом запрещено, с риском получить срок как "за измену Родине" - никто не станет много трепаться - своя рубашка ближе к телу...

----------


## fulcrum

> А такое было?


12 cентября 1988г. Ознаменовалось реальным воздушным боем. В этот день пара пакистанских истребителей атаковала колонну МиГов 120 ИАП, летевших на бомбежку целей в район реки Кунар к востоку от Асадабада: колонна была растянутой, а прикрытие далеко впереди и далеко сзади. Пакистанский летчик Халид Махмуд, стараясь атаковать до прихода прикрытия, выпустил 2 «Сайдуиндера» по МиГ-23МЛД капитана Пивоварова и стал уходить на территорию Пакистана. Одна ракета ушла в сторону, но вторая разорвалась над самолетом, обсыпав его градом осколков. 
Две пары прикрытия ринулись на помощь, но…разрешение на открытие огня не получили. 
Самолет Пивоварова, несмотря на повреждения мог держатся в воздухе, поэтому группа, сбросив бомбы, развернулась и пощла на базу.  Это  придало смелости пакистанцам и они снова попытались зайти колонне в хвост,. Но советские истребители , включив форсаж оторвались от них на сверхзвуковом режиме. Пивоваров смог посадить самолет. Пакистанцы занесли на свой счет 2 сбитых МиГа и «МиГ-23 афганских ВВС». Факт что борт 55 Пивоварова еще долгие годы охранял восточные границы СССР, а МиГ-23 в Афганских ВВС небыло, их, похоже не смущал.

----------


## Д.Срибный

juky-puky, за флейм, оффтопик и политическую агитацию - три дня ридонли.
Сообщения удалены.

----------


## Chizh

> 12 cентября 1988г. Ознаменовалось реальным воздушным боем. В этот день пара пакистанских истребителей атаковала колонну МиГов 120 ИАП, летевших на бомбежку целей в район реки Кунар к востоку от Асадабада: колонна была растянутой, а прикрытие далеко впереди и далеко сзади. Пакистанский летчик Халид Махмуд, стараясь атаковать до прихода прикрытия, выпустил 2 «Сайдуиндера» по МиГ-23МЛД капитана Пивоварова и стал уходить на территорию Пакистана. Одна ракета ушла в сторону, но вторая разорвалась над самолетом, обсыпав его градом осколков. 
> Две пары прикрытия ринулись на помощь, но…разрешение на открытие огня не получили. 
> Самолет Пивоварова, несмотря на повреждения мог держатся в воздухе, поэтому группа, сбросив бомбы, развернулась и пощла на базу.  Это  придало смелости пакистанцам и они снова попытались зайти колонне в хвост,. Но советские истребители , включив форсаж оторвались от них на сверхзвуковом режиме. Пивоваров смог посадить самолет. Пакистанцы занесли на свой счет 2 сбитых МиГа и «МиГ-23 афганских ВВС». Факт что борт 55 Пивоварова еще долгие годы охранял восточные границы СССР, а МиГ-23 в Афганских ВВС небыло, их, похоже не смущал.


Это я знаю.
Ты говорил про "...когда Ф-16 у них в прицеле, ракета к пуску готова".
На сколько я помню, наши на прицел никого не брали, поругались и разлетелись.

----------


## fulcrum

> Это я знаю.
> Ты говорил про "...когда Ф-16 у них в прицеле, ракета к пуску готова".
> На сколько я помню, наши на прицел никого не брали, поругались и разлетелись.
> Вчера 21:44


 Я имел в виду что командование не разрешало обстреливать пакистанцев ни в каком случае, было бы разрешение на открытие огня у той колонны 120 ИАП, так от Ф-16 бы камня на камне не осталось (в любом случае, хотябы одного сбили). Все летчики скрежетали зубами от нерешительности командования, все время мешавшего расквитаться им с обидчиками.

----------


## Mogol

> Было бы интересно посмотреть.
> 
> 
> 77 это только Сейбры?


 По современным данным потери F-86  в Корее (в числе 1800 с чем-то общих) - 271 самолет. Учитывая крайнюю малоэффективность ЗА того времени против таких самолетов, а также общий характер боевого применения (только в 1953 г. 2 новых крыла на F-86 стали привлекать для ударов "по земле") можно сказать, что почти все сбиты в боях с истребителями. Если учесть, что 1800 - не окончательное число, где-то мелькало число в 4000 как "общая убыль, с авариями" в зоне конфликта, вопрос с потерями "Сейбров" не закрыт.
 По поводу "F-16 в прицеле" - есть фотоснимок с ИЛС, очевидно, - снимок был в фотокопии статьи про тот инцидент, приводимой на форуме.
 Где-то видел и прекрасную фотографию "F-16, вид сзади", сделанную с сирийского МиГ-23МФ. Кстати, по сирийским данным, тот F-16 сбит не был, пилот опоздал с запуском ракеты, вот бы была Р-60 :Smile:  
 По поводу израильских и сирийских данных о конфликте 1982 г.
Из сирийских источников мы знаем все потери их ВВС с датой, местом, фамилией летчика, точно так же указаны победы.
 Хотелось бы посмотреть на столь же детальные данные о победах и потерях с израильской стороны, а также динамику изменения численности ВВС Израиля в 80-е гг. и динамику поставок им боевой техники. В 1984 г., насколько я знаю, в боевом составе числилось 40 F-15 и 75 F-16.

----------


## fulcrum

*ЧИЖ*у


> Возможно. Но более правдободобной мне кажется версия журнала АиВ.
> Опасались схватки над удаленным районом, в слепой зоне наземных РЛС, при том что противник мог оперативно ввести в бой подкрепление, так как Ф-16 базировались что то очень недалеко от границы. После пуска ракеты по самолету Привалова Ф-16м пилот из прикрытия после нескольких маневров уже держал в прицеле Ф-16, дальности пуска вполне хватало, чтоб свалить пака еще до границы, но..., но команду на пуск так и не получил. Группа вышла из боя на сверхзвуке, хотя и с подвесными баками было ограничение. Сразу после сруливания с полосы на МиГе заглох двигатель, топливо кончилось, керосин вытек из пробитого крыльевого бака. Поэтому вопрос скорее в нерешительности руководства, ошибки в планировании операции, приведшие к растяннутости группы, удаленности от ударной группы обеих пар прикрытия. Кстати именно эти выводы сделала и комиссия, несмотря на старания руководства ВВС 40й Армии.


 здесь тоже такой случай рассматривается о котором вы меня спрашивали.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Тех, кто отказался выполнить приказ, потом арестовали,  осудили и посадили - кого на сколько (командира, вроде, на 7 лет). Те, кто приказ выполнил, все заболели лучевой болезнью, несмотря на принятые меры (закрыть наддув кабины, перейти на дыхание чистым кислородом) и были отправлены в госпиталь.  Где спустя от полутора месяцев до чуть большего срока все умерли.


Задаю любимый вопрос Форума: ссылку давай, а то кругом такие точности: кто, кого, когда,  во сколько, под каким  номером, фамилии - и вдруг-"вроде". Давай уж также,  как от других хочешь ответы получать: c фамилиями, с датами, с первоисточниками.
 А вообще читаю эти посты по МИГарям -21, 23-им и плакать хочется, просто сижу обрыдавшись: что же это такое было -то? Нашинковали их как капусту с сухим счетом 0:77!!! Ни в кого они попасть не могли ни из пушки, ни ракетой. Любая попытка записать на их счет хоть одну победу отметается сразу как антинаучная и противоречащая здравому  смыслу. Ильина скоро приравняют, наверное, к  Геббельсу, просто ну ни слова правды. Тут уже хочется обратиться к нашим славным соколам(ау, где же вы?): в самом ли деле так уж безнадежны были МИГ-21,23? Или же все-таки есть что сказать в их защиту?  В самом ли деле на 23-их не было одержано ни одной воздушной победы? А, может, у нас пилоты такие? (Потому,что про арабов Б.А.Орлов отзывался очень хорошо). На АВИА.РУ прошу не отсылать, мы говорим на этом форуме.

----------


## Igor_k

Хотелось бы уточнить относительно потерь.Людские потери никто скрывать не будет.Лично мне известен только один такой случай,и то я уверен,что он произошел из-за обычного левантийского расп-ва.А вот скрывать потери техники сам бог велел.Если пилот благополучно посадил поврежденную машину на ВПП,то еще вопрос,узнаем ли мы,что с ней,машиной,было дальше:починили через 3 часа,через 3 месяца или тут же списали
Холостяк
Во-первых,проверьте,пожалуйст  а,почту

----------


## Mogol

Про потери ВВС Израиля навряд ли что-то можно сказать с уверенностью. Есть общая информация, из "неофициальных источников", известны, например, номера эскадрилий, 110-я и 117-я и 253-я участвовали на F-16 в боях над Бекаа, 133-я(вместе с отделенной от нее сразу после боев 106-й) - на F-15. 
 Здесь http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/...i/f16_isr.html есть кое-что про поставки F-16 Израилю, с явными ошибками - какие в 1982 г. могли быть F-16C/D?
 Естественно, без особых проблем американцы могли возместить Израилю и потери, тем более что даже по сирийским данным в июне 1982 г. было сбито всего 11 F-15 и F-16.

----------


## Niki1979

Опять про ВВС Сирий против ВВС Израиля  :Eek:   :Tongue:  . Читал я в АиВ о МиГ-23 как сбивали Ф-16 и не вижу почему невозможно. Там имели место встречные атаки МиГ-ов вне визульного контакта, а как знаем тогда у Ф-16 не было возможностей вести ДВБ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Естественно, без особых проблем американцы могли возместить Израилю и потери, тем более что даже по сирийским данным в июне 1982 г. было сбито всего 11 F-15 и F-16.


Что значит "даже"? Ты хочешь сказать, что сирийские данные самые "скромные"? Мне бы хотелось что-нибудь посущественнее сирийских или израильских данных. Ну, где там наши летуны, которые там были, комэски и другие командиры, советники? Или действительно нечего сказать по существу? В самом деле ничего не сбили, только теряли?

----------


## МиГ-23

> По современным данным потери F-86  в Корее (в числе 1800 с чем-то общих) - 271 самолет. Учитывая крайнюю малоэффективность ЗА того времени против таких самолетов, а также общий характер боевого применения (только в 1953 г. 2 новых крыла на F-86 стали привлекать для ударов "по земле") можно сказать, что почти все сбиты в боях с истребителями. Если учесть, что 1800 - не окончательное число, где-то мелькало число в 4000 как "общая убыль, с авариями" в зоне конфликта, вопрос с потерями "Сейбров" не закрыт.
>  По поводу "F-16 в прицеле" - есть фотоснимок с ИЛС, очевидно, - снимок был в фотокопии статьи про тот инцидент, приводимой на форуме.
>  Где-то видел и прекрасную фотографию "F-16, вид сзади", сделанную с сирийского МиГ-23МФ. Кстати, по сирийским данным, тот F-16 сбит не был, пилот опоздал с запуском ракеты, вот бы была Р-60 
>  По поводу израильских и сирийских данных о конфликте 1982 г.
> Из сирийских источников мы знаем все потери их ВВС с датой, местом, фамилией летчика, точно так же указаны победы.
>  Хотелось бы посмотреть на столь же детальные данные о победах и потерях с израильской стороны, а также динамику изменения численности ВВС Израиля в 80-е гг. и динамику поставок им боевой техники. В 1984 г., насколько я знаю, в боевом составе числилось 40 F-15 и 75 F-16.


Когда я вижу, что картина F - 16 на МиГ из виду?

----------


## МиГ-23

> Миг-23
> здравствуйте,так это вы МЛД и МИГ-23 из Forum.keypublishing.co.uk?


Да я же имею МиГ

----------


## Юрий

> Задаю любимый вопрос Форума: ссылку давай, а то кругом такие точности: кто, кого, когда,  во сколько, под каким  номером, фамилии - и вдруг-"вроде". Давай уж также,  как от других хочешь ответы получать: c фамилиями, с датами, с первоисточниками.
>  А вообще читаю эти посты по МИГарям -21, 23-им и плакать хочется, просто сижу обрыдавшись: что же это такое было -то? Нашинковали их как капусту с сухим счетом 0:77!!! Ни в кого они попасть не могли ни из пушки, ни ракетой. Любая попытка записать на их счет хоть одну победу отметается сразу как антинаучная и противоречащая здравому  смыслу. Ильина скоро приравняют, наверное, к  Геббельсу, просто ну ни слова правды. Тут уже хочется обратиться к нашим славным соколам(ау, где же вы?): в самом ли деле так уж безнадежны были МИГ-21,23? Или же все-таки есть что сказать в их защиту?  В самом ли деле на 23-их не было одержано ни одной воздушной победы? А, может, у нас пилоты такие? (Потому,что про арабов Б.А.Орлов отзывался очень хорошо). На АВИА.РУ прошу не отсылать, мы говорим на этом форуме.



Солидарен с Вами уважаемый FLOGGER! Изучая данную тему, я сделал "вывод", хуже наших на тот момент (как я считаю лучших) истребителей МиГ - 21 и 23 не было. 
И пилотов у нас не было, а братья акробаты ("демократы") не у нас учились. 
Полк летал исключительно на МиГ-21, а затем переучивался на МиГ -23. Соседи летали на "Сухарях". Сбивали мишени, аэростаты противника. Еще и успевали ребят из Варшавского договора учить.

----------


## Nazar

> А вообще читаю эти посты по МИГарям -21, 23-им и плакать хочется, просто сижу обрыдавшись: что же это такое было -то? Нашинковали их как капусту с сухим счетом 0:77!!! Ни в кого они попасть не могли ни из пушки, ни ракетой.


А ты возьми статистику Вьетнама и узнай статистику потерь американцев, а не диковатых сирийцев с неменее диковатыми евреями.
Ну а про наших летчиков, Вы сами-то многих знали, жили в это среде и вообще находитесь в сути вопроса?

----------


## FLOGGER

> А ты возьми статистику Вьетнама и узнай статистику потерь американцев, а не диковатых сирийцев с неменее диковатыми евреями.
> Ну а про наших летчиков, Вы сами-то многих знали, жили в это среде и вообще находитесь в сути вопроса?


А для того, чтобы знать о результативности МИГ-23 в арабо-израильском конфликте нужно обязательно жить среди летчиков? И каким образом трансформировать потери амеров во Вьетнаме в потери или победы МИГов-23 на Ближнем Востоке? И почему сирийцы или евреи "диковатые"? 
Б.А.Орлов так не считал.

----------


## Nazar

> А для того, чтобы знать о результативности МИГ-23 в арабо-израильском конфликте нужно обязательно жить среди летчиков? И каким образом трансформировать потери амеров во Вьетнаме в потери или победы МИГов-23 на Ближнем Востоке? И почему сирийцы или евреи "диковатые"? 
> Б.А.Орлов так не считал.


Да нет, просто прозвучала фраза , что пилотов у нас не было :Eek:   это не так.
А  я и не трансформирую потери, Вы сами сказали, что Вам хочется плакать от несостояния самомолета Миг-21 , я и привел Вам пример, что не понятно?
А  потому-что я общался с летчиками, которые учили летать арабов, в том числе и с летчиками из отцовского полка и все хором заявляли , что у людей желания летать  ( не то что воевать) не было, в Ирак в 83м, ушла группа "специалистов" ,  и было так, полеты запланированы до 14 часов и ровно в это время они прекращались, по причине высокой активности на рынке, основной доход у тех-же иракских летчиков шел не за счет службы в армии и вся эта наука была им по барабану, отсюда сбитые F-16 Миг-29 , и даже сбитый Миг-25, который на тот момент , при грамотном его использовании , было практически невозможно сбить.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да нет, просто прозвучала фраза , что пилотов у нас не было  это не так.
> А  я и не трансформирую потери, Вы сами сказали, что Вам хочется плакать от несостояния самомолета Миг-21 , я и привел Вам пример, что не понятно?
> А  потому-что я общался с летчиками, которые учили летать арабов, в том числе и с летчиками из отцовского полка и все хором заявляли , что у людей желания летать  ( не то что воевать) не было, в Ирак в 83м, ушла группа "специалистов" ,  и было так, полеты запланированы до 14 часов и ровно в это время они прекращались, по причине высокой активности на рынке, основной доход у тех-же иракских летчиков шел не за счет службы в армии и вся эта наука была им по барабану, отсюда сбитые F-16 Миг-29 , и даже сбитый Миг-25, который на тот момент , при грамотном его использовании , было практически невозможно сбить.


Назар, ты или не читаешь или не понимаешь того, прочел. Я нигде не утверждал, что МИГ-21 НЕСОСТОЯТЕЛЕН(обрати внимание на слово, которое написал ты). А обрыдавшись я был от той писанины и огульного охаивания наших МИГов-это раз. Второе-я веду речь именно об арабо-израильском конфликте, поэтому Вьетнам сюда не приплетай.И третье-я обращаюсь к УЧАСТНИКАМ тех событий, а не к детям, которым 20 лет назад что-то рассказывали летчики, которые там и не были. И где это я писал, что летчиков у нас не было7 Я как раз к ним-то и обращаюсь. Кстати, разговаривал со своим хорошим другом про В.Ильина, он его хорошо знает. Так вот он абсолютно не разделяет сложившееся в Сети мнение о нем. И сведения о сбитии МИГами Ф-15 и Ф-4 за неделю-это не выдумка Ильина, а действительно существовавший документ. Так что не надо из  Ильина делать какого-то дурачка.

----------


## Nazar

> Назар, ты или не читаешь или не понимаешь того, прочел. Я нигде не утверждал, что МИГ-21 НЕСОСТОЯТЕЛЕН(обрати внимание на слово, которое написал ты). А обрыдавшись я был от той писанины и огульного охаивания наших МИГов-это раз. Второе-я веду речь именно об арабо-израильском конфликте, поэтому Вьетнам сюда не приплетай.И третье-я обращаюсь к УЧАСТНИКАМ тех событий, а не к детям, которым 20 лет назад что-то рассказывали летчики, которые там и не были. И где это я писал, что летчиков у нас не было7 Я как раз к ним-то и обращаюсь. Кстати, разговаривал со своим хорошим другом про В.Ильина, он его хорошо знает. Так вот он абсолютно не разделяет сложившееся в Сети мнение о нем. И сведения о сбитии МИГами Ф-15 и Ф-4 за неделю-это не выдумка Ильина, а действительно существовавший документ. Так что не надо из  Ильина делать какого-то дурачка.


Видимо я не понял твою иронию, по-этому так и ответил.
Далее, участников тех событий , о которых ты говоришь, здесь ты врядли найдешь, ну а дети которым, что-то рассказывали, уже давно состоялись , во многих аспектах.
Мнение о Ильине я не подвергал сомнению, как и факты сбития Иглов и Фантомов и дурачка из него точно не делаю. Ну и так , к сведению, с Ильиным сталкивался еще тогда , когда он для журнала Сергея Скрынникова писал.

----------


## Chizh

> По современным данным потери F-86  в Корее (в числе 1800 с чем-то общих) - 271 самолет.
>  Учитывая крайнюю малоэффективность ЗА того времени против таких самолетов, а также общий характер боевого применения (только в 1953 г. 2 новых крыла на F-86 стали привлекать для ударов "по земле") можно сказать, что почти все сбиты в боях с истребителями. Если учесть, что 1800 - не окончательное число, где-то мелькало число в 4000 как "общая убыль, с авариями" в зоне конфликта, вопрос с потерями "Сейбров" не закрыт.


Вы бы "урезали осетра". :)
Здесь описаны причины потерь, там есть боевые и небоевые:
http://www.dtic.mil/dpmo/pmkor/korwald_afct.htm



> По поводу "F-16 в прицеле" - есть фотоснимок с ИЛС, очевидно, - снимок был в фотокопии статьи про тот инцидент, приводимой на форуме.
>  Где-то видел и прекрасную фотографию "F-16, вид сзади", сделанную с сирийского МиГ-23МФ. Кстати, по сирийским данным, тот F-16 сбит не был, пилот опоздал с запуском ракеты, вот бы была Р-60


Вы лично видели сирийские данные, или это пересказ Ильина? ;)



> По поводу израильских и сирийских данных о конфликте 1982 г.
> Из сирийских источников мы знаем все потери их ВВС с датой, местом, фамилией летчика, точно так же указаны победы.


Аналогичный вопрос.




> Хотелось бы посмотреть на столь же детальные данные о победах и потерях с израильской стороны...


Я уже приводил ссылку.
http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...non-losses.htm

----------


## Chizh

> Я имел в виду что командование не разрешало обстреливать пакистанцев ни в каком случае, было бы разрешение на открытие огня у той колонны 120 ИАП, так от Ф-16 бы камня на камне не осталось (в любом случае, хотябы одного сбили).


Есть хорошая русская поговорка: "Не говори гоп пока не перепрыгнешь".



> Все летчики скрежетали зубами от нерешительности командования, все время мешавшего расквитаться им с обидчиками.


Командование хорошо помнило 70-й год в Египте и 82 год над Ливаном.  
ИМХО, если бы оно было уверено в победе "добро" бы было.

----------


## Chizh

> И сведения о сбитии МИГами Ф-15 и Ф-4 за неделю-это не выдумка Ильина, а действительно существовавший документ.


Ну и где сей документ?



> Так что не надо из  Ильина делать какого-то дурачка.


Он не дурачок. Он *агитатор*. :)

----------


## Chizh

> Естественно, без особых проблем американцы могли возместить Израилю и потери, тем более что даже по сирийским данным в июне 1982 г. было сбито всего 11 F-15 и F-16.


Если бы были данные объективного контроля, фотографии обломков или подтверждение противной стороны, вопросов бы небыло, а так - все это легенды.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

[QUOTE=Mogol;18949]По современным данным потери F-86  в Корее (в числе 1800 с чем-то общих) - 271 самолет. Учитывая крайнюю малоэффективность ЗА того времени против таких самолетов, а также общий характер боевого применения (только в 1953 г. 2 новых крыла на F-86 стали привлекать для ударов "по земле") можно сказать, что почти все сбиты в боях с истребителями. Если учесть, что 1800 - не окончательное число, где-то мелькало число в 4000 как "общая убыль, с авариями" в зоне конфликта, вопрос с потерями "Сейбров" не закрыт.
QUOTE]
Свои слова о 77 шт беру обратно, память таки подвела, сори. Старость, она как говориться, не в радость... :-(  Отчего то засела эта цифра в голове. Может  с 77 начиналось?

----------


## МиГ-23

где изображение F-16 снятое вниз МиГ-23? То изображение достаточно для того чтобы подтвердить F-16 где съемка вниз, где будет что изображение вывешено

----------


## FLOGGER

> Видимо я не понял твою иронию, по-этому так и ответил.
> Далее, участников тех событий , о которых ты говоришь, здесь ты врядли найдешь, ну а дети которым, что-то рассказывали, уже давно состоялись , во многих аспектах.
> Мнение о Ильине я не подвергал сомнению, как и факты сбития Иглов и Фантомов и дурачка из него точно не делаю. Ну и так , к сведению, с Ильиным сталкивался еще тогда , когда он для журнала Сергея Скрынникова писал.


Не  найду, значит плохо. Хотелось бы услышать именно их. Состоявшиеся дети меня сейчас не интересуют, это другая тема, в которой я не участвую. Что же про  Ильина, то это упрек не тебе, Назар, извини.
 Чижу: так ведь и ты тоже агитатор. Ты ведь от других спрашиваешь какие-то документы, которые сам-то ведь тоже не предоставляешь. Спрашиваешь, где тот документ? В Генштабе был, сейчас не знаю. А где те документы на к-рые ссылаешься ты? Если ты априори отвергаешь любые заявления о победах сирийцев, то почему другие должны верить  твоей пропаганде? А то, что это пропаганда, я думаю, мало кто, кроме  тебя и Юки, сомневается. А где данные объективного контроля, фото обломков и подтвеждения сирийцев о своих потерях? Если этого нет, то и израильские рапорты-это тоже легенды. Хотелось бы уточнить, что значит "лично видеть сирийские данные"? Это в смысле нужно было в Сирию сгонять и в штабе ВВС у них порыться, чтобы тебя в чем-то убедить? А ты израильские данные "лично видел"? А если кто-то лично видел какие-то данные, то будешь спрашивать, где этот документ? И Ильина не обсирай больше. А если ты в чем-то с ним не согласен, то докажи свое несогласие цифрами и ФАКТАМИ. И к каждому ФАКТУ- документ неопровержимый. Вот тогда у вас получится предметный разговор, а мы посмотрим на все на это  с большим интересом. 
  Заодно объясни нам темным, а почему, собственно, израильский самоль не мог (хоть ты тресни) быть сбитым арабским самолем? Знаю  и понимаю, что у евреев и техника была получше, и организация возд. операций была на высоте, и тактика более продумана, и летчики хорошие, но  не 0:77 же!  От еврейских самолей, что, ракеты и снаряды просто отскакивали что-ли? Кстати, не припомнишь ли недавний случай, когда наши "стратегические партнеры" попросили у нас помощи в эвакуации, кажется, Чинука из Афгана, где он, якобы, потерпел аварию и наши его МИ-26-м вытащили? Так вот тот Чинук был сбит. Это к вопросу об объективности и достоверности "демократических" данных.

----------


## Chizh

> Чижу: так ведь и ты тоже агитатор. Ты ведь от других спрашиваешь какие-то документы, которые сам-то ведь тоже не предоставляешь. Спрашиваешь, где тот документ?


Извини, ты меня с кем то попутал.
К своим выкладкам я обычно прилагаю ссылки или сканы.



> В Генштабе был, сейчас не знаю. А где те документы на к-рые ссылаешься ты?


Еще раз, на то что я ссылаюсь, я привожу ссылки.



> Если ты априори отвергаешь любые заявления о победах сирийцев, то почему другие должны верить  твоей пропаганде? А то, что это пропаганда, я думаю, мало кто, кроме  тебя и Юки, сомневается.


Это не пропаганда, а попытка разобраться как на самом деле было.



> А где данные объективного контроля, фото обломков и подтвеждения сирийцев о своих потерях? Если этого нет, то и израильские рапорты-это тоже легенды.


Выше я писал, что для подтверждения потерь нужны данные объективного контроля или фотодокументы с обломками или *подтверждение противной стороны*.
Так вот потери самолетов сирийцы и наши со временем признали. Это и есть подтверждение израильских побед.



> Хотелось бы уточнить, что значит "лично видеть сирийские данные"? Это в смысле нужно было в Сирию сгонять и в штабе ВВС у них порыться, чтобы тебя в чем-то убедить?


Не знаю. Вопрос не ко мне.
Если автор пишет статьи с претензией на объективность, то он должен хотябы давать ссылки на документы которыми оперировал, а в идеале приводить сканы или фото.



> А ты израильские данные "лично видел"? А если кто-то лично видел какие-то данные, то будешь спрашивать, где этот документ?


Нет не видел.
Но я и статьи не пишу. 



> И Ильина не обсирай больше. А если ты в чем-то с ним не согласен, то докажи свое несогласие цифрами и ФАКТАМИ.


Сорри, но каждый человек может высказать свое мнение по публичному произведению и его автору. Если он обозвал себя "писателем" то пусть держит ответ.



> И к каждому ФАКТУ- документ неопровержимый. Вот тогда у вас получится предметный разговор, а мы посмотрим на все на это  с большим интересом.


Пожалуйста, вот ради примера.

Вот заявление Ильина по поводу "равенства" возможностей БРЛС APG-63 и Сапфир 23:
_
Определенными преимуществами перед МиГ-23МФ и особенно МиГ-23МС обладал и радиолокационный комплекс американского самолета. Однако возможности ПРЛК усовершенствованных самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и F-15A с БРЛС AN/APG-63 оказались примерно равными: "Игл" был в состоянии обнаружить МиГ-23 на максимальной дальности до 100-110 км (при курсовом угле 90 град.), МиГ-23МЛ мог "увидеть" F-15A (при тех же условиях) на удалении 90-95 км._
http://airbase.ru/hangar/planes/russ...23/livan-2.htm

Наверно почти каждый любитель авиации, который хоть что-то понимает в БРЛС засомневается в таких сверх-возможностях Сапфира, потому как дальность обнаружения типовой цели 5-10 кв.м. составляет у него около 40 км. Сентенцию про "курсовой угол 90 град." пока оставим, сложно понять что имел в виду автор.
Цель типа F-15 на дальности в 90 км может обнаружить радар Н001 или Н019 и то в благоприятных условиях.

Вот так из мелких ошибок получается большая ложь.

Отдельная тема это приписывание Ильиным побед советской технике. У него это просто "любимый конек".
К примеру. В настоящее время много доступной информации по потерям коалиции в первом Ираке. Есть очень серьезный аналитический труд Gulf War Air Power Survey в котором очень подробно расписаны все аспекты воздушно операции по всем юнитам вплоть до расхода боеприпасов. На этом фоне весьма любопытно читать версию Ильина.

Но справедливости ради стоит сказать, что есть более "сногсшибательные" авторы. Например, недавно уважемый Холостяк привел ссылку на "труд" господина Шитякова, на фоне которого Ильин просто скурпулезный технический историк. Если Ильин "славится" своими ляпами, подтасовками и неточностями, то Шитяков не заморачивается так мелко, он просто берет и придумывает целые истории богато снабжая их цифрами, перемешивая реальные названия изделий с псевдореальными выдуманными аббревиатурами. От этого его "труды" выглядят весьма солидно и весомо и на "чайников" действуют очаровывающе. :) 

Вот классический пример:
http://skyfireavia.narod.ru/weap/sht...hturm_iraq.htm

Ну или вот такой пост:
http://gspo.ru/index.php?showtopic=2...ndpost&p=12630
 :Smile:   :Rolleyes:  





> Заодно объясни нам темным, а почему, собственно, израильский самоль не мог (хоть ты тресни) быть сбитым арабским самолем?


Вполне мог. Более того, арабы не раз сбивали евреев в 20 веке.




> Кстати, не припомнишь ли недавний случай, когда наши "стратегические партнеры" попросили у нас помощи в эвакуации, кажется, Чинука из Афгана, где он, якобы, потерпел аварию и наши его МИ-26-м вытащили? Так вот тот Чинук был сбит. Это к вопросу об объективности и достоверности "демократических" данных.


Припомню. У "них" все ходы записаны.

Пожалуйста потери ЛА по афгану:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...in_Afghanistan

Если интересно, еще и по Ираку:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...rashes_in_Iraq

----------


## Igor_k

> Если бы были данные объективного контроля, фотографии обломков или подтверждение противной стороны, вопросов бы небыло, а так - все это легенды.


Ну,скажем так,версии
Кстати,перечитал Грановского,по его утверждению,МФ было всего 2 эскадрильи(24 машины) и получили их незадолго до войны.А МС- так что можно требовать от инвалида?до этого Мубарак не хотел получать их за бесплатно и был прав.

----------


## Igor_k

Пожалуйста, вот ради примера.

Вот заявление Ильина по поводу "равенства" возможностей БРЛС APG-63 и Сапфир 23:
_
Определенными преимуществами перед МиГ-23МФ и особенно МиГ-23МС обладал и радиолокационный комплекс американского самолета. Однако возможности ПРЛК усовершенствованных самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и F-15A с БРЛС AN/APG-63 оказались примерно равными: "Игл" был в состоянии обнаружить МиГ-23 на максимальной дальности до 100-110 км (при курсовом угле 90 град.), МиГ-23МЛ мог "увидеть" F-15A (при тех же условиях) на удалении 90-95 км._
http://airbase.ru/hangar/planes/russ...23/livan-2.htm

Наверно почти каждый любитель авиации, который хоть что-то понимает в БРЛС засомневается в таких сверх-возможностях Сапфира, потому как дальность обнаружения типовой цели 5-10 кв.м. составляет у него около 40 км.
F-15 на дальности в 90 км может обнаружить радар Н001 или Н019 и то в благоприятных условиях.

Вот так вот мелких ошибок получается большая ложь.


Поностью присоединяюсь к последней фразе.40км-это у М-ок,про которые Юки вполне обоснованно написал Страх и ужас,а у Н-003 слегка побольше,порядка 50-55,а у МЛД-порядка 70-80 по другому 23.вот только летом82г.не тех,не других не было.И,потом 5-10кв.м.,это может быть Миг-23,а F-15 c хотя бы минимальной подвеской-это 10 с гаком

----------


## Chizh

> Поностью присоединяюсь к последней фразе.40км-это у М-ок,про которые Юки вполне обоснованно написал Страх и ужас,а у Н-003 слегка побольше,порядка 50-55,а у МЛД-порядка 70-80 по другому 23.вот только летом82г.не тех,не других не было.И,потом 5-10кв.м.,это может быть Миг-23,а F-15 c хотя бы минимальной подвеской-это 10 с гаком


Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что Сапфир-23МЛД видит цель 10 кв.м. на дальности 70-80?
Что-то сомнительно.

P.S.
Вы читали статью болгарина Александра Младенова MiG-23MLD vs Western Fighers?

----------


## МиГ-23

> Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что Сапфир-23МЛД видит цель 10 кв.м. на дальности 70-80?
> Что-то сомнительно.
> 
> P.S.
> Вы читали статью болгарина Александра Младенова MiG-23MLD vs Western Fighers?


Я думаю большой проблемой с русскими источниками будет подавляющее большинство их не обеспечивает достаточное наглядное доказательство, лично я думает она ничего невозможным  МиГ-23 смогло снять вниз F-16s однако причина почему в западе русские, котор источники чуть-чуть подтвержены ему находится отсутсвие наглядного доказательства

В случае ливанское война 1982, я видел небольшое доказательство сирийский разрушенный истребительнаяа авиация, тем ме менее я только видел Kfir C2 снятый вниз от того войны

----------


## Igor_k

> Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что Сапфир-23МЛД видит цель 10 кв.м. на дальности 70-80?
> Что-то сомнительно.
> 
> P.S.
> Вы читали статью болгарина Александра Младенова MiG-23MLD vs Western Fighers?


Эти цифры(40км для 23М и 70 для 23П по цели с ЭПР=10 указаны у Федосова на стр.126 и хорошо согласуются с отзывами летчиков.А вот с секторами обзора есть вопросы,которые я и задал на Forum.lockon.ru.Саму статью,к сожалению,не читал,только обсуждеж на авиабазе.Хочу только напомнить,что т.н. МЛД экспортный это фактически тот же МЛ(23-19Б)

----------


## Niki1979

Есть слухи что РЛС на МиГ-23МЛД ('оригинальные, русские') лучше чем РЛС на экспортных МиГ-29. 

А вообще какая ЭПР у МиГ-23 и у Ф-15 (у Орла примерно 10-25 м2, однако видел и стойность 400м2 и то в американских источниках)? У МиГ-23 лопатки компрессора экранированны  :Smile:  . Остается только отражение от антенн РЛС сравнить для двух (так как на Ф-15 ЩАР, а на МиГ-а - кассегрен). Если разница примерно 2 - 3 раз, то шансы 'одновременного' взаимного обнаружения в равных условиях веьсма логичны.

----------


## Chizh

> Эти цифры(40км для 23М и 70 для 23П по цели с ЭПР=10 указаны у Федосова на стр.126 и хорошо согласуются с отзывами летчиков.А вот с секторами обзора есть вопросы,которые я и задал на Forum.lockon.ru.Саму статью,к сожалению,не читал,только обсуждеж на авиабазе.Хочу только напомнить,что т.н. МЛД экспортный это фактически тот же МЛ(23-19Б)


В страны народной демократии поставлялась комплектация "А".
Статью выкладываю (на месяц): http://slil.ru/24660650

Есть перевод фрагментов с форума авиабазы Балансира. Автор Militarist.

_В журнале “Air Forces monthly” №187, October 2003, есть статья 
«MiG-23MLD vs Western Fighters».  Автор статьи из Болгарии, Александр Младенов.  Статья большая и там есть много чего, но кое-что оттуда я сейчас приведу.

В воздушных боях июня 1982 г, доктрина, обучение и тактика в советском стиле, практикуемая ВВС Сирии оказалась совершенно неэффективной против ВВС Израиля.  Сирийские потери в истребителях, истребителях-бомбардировщиках и вертолетах между 6 июня и 11 июня составили около 85 (эта цифра варьируется в разных источниках от 82 до 92).  Сирийцы сообщали о сбитии 27 израильских самолетов и вертолетов, что является очевидной неправдой.  С другой стороны, утверждения израильтян о том, что они не потеряли ни одного самолета в этих боях также вызывают вопросы.

После сражений в Ливане, ВВС СССР начал ускоренную программу модернизации стоявших тогда на вооружении МиГ-23МЛ/МЛА (изделие 23-18) до уровня МиГ-23МЛД, версии, уже созданной накануне рассматриваемых событий.  Порядка 560 МиГ-23МЛ/МЛА были модернизированы.  

Вместе с этим, между серединой 1982 г и декабрем 1984 г было построено 66 новых самолетов МиГ-23МЛД, отличие которых от МЛ/МЛА заключалось только в новой, усовершенствованной авионике.  Эти 66 машин получили обозначение МиГ-23МЛД Экспортный (изделие 23-19 или альтернативная маркировка - изделие 23-22).  Эти экспортные модели были поставлены в Сирию (50 штук) и в Болгарию (16 штук).  Разница между экспортным вариантом и домашним заключалась в том, что в домашнем варианте были существенно улучшены маневренные качества самолета, благодаря ряду усовершенствований в корпусе истребителя и системе управления им.  
[Значит, МиГ-23МЛД Экспортный представлял собой МиГ-23МЛ/МЛА с усовершенствованной авионикой, но прежними ЛТХ как у МЛ.]

В октябре 1989 г, сирийский пилот угнал пилотировавшийся им МиГ-23МЛД Экспортный в Израиль, посадив его на авиабазе Мегиддо.  Это дало израильтянам прекрасную возможность оценить эту модель и они провели ряд учебных боёв между данным МиГом и всеми типами своих истребителей.  Испытания показали, что новый МиГ имел очень небольшое превосходство над ранней моделью Ф-16 в ускорении и «энергетической маневренности» при скоростях свыше 900 км/час. 

В СССР был издан 32-страничный справочник для пилотов по ведению воздушного боя на МиГ-23МЛД Экспортный против Ф-15А, Ф-16А, Ф-4Е и Кфира С2. 

По сравнению с Ф-15А, говорится, что МиГ-23МЛД Экспортный обладает одним единственным преимуществом в скороподъемности на скоростях более 1.150 км/час.

По сравнению с Ф-16А, у МиГ-23МЛД Экспортный есть небольшое превосходство в устоявшейся угловой скорости на высотах более 5000 м и скоростях, близких к максимальным.  А также в скороподъемности при скоростях менее 1000 км/час.  На высотах менее 4000 м, МиГ имеет превосходство в «энергетической маневренности» на всех скоростях.  

По сравнению с Ф-4 Фантомом, говорится, что МиГ имеет превосходство в устоявшейся угловой скорости во всех случаях, кроме скоростей от 700 до 1000 км/час ниже 6400 м.  МиГ также превосходит Фантом в скороподъемности на всех высотах и скоростях, за исключением скоростей от 900 км/час до 1200 км/час на высотах более 6000 м.  Однако, не говорится какой именно Фантом берется для сравнения:  с автоматическими предкрылками или без оных, что вносит некоторую неясность.

По сравнению с Кфиром С2, говорится, что МиГ имеет превосходство в устоявшейся угловой скорости на скоростях свыше 1000 км/час и в скороподъемности при скоростях менее 1000 км/час.  На малых высотах менее 4000 м, МиГ имеет превосходство в «энергетической маневренности» во всём диапазоне скоростей.  Любопытно, что пилотам МиГа рекомендуется, тем не менее, всячески избегать маневренного боя с Кфиром в горизонтальной плоскости, на виражах.

Так же противоречивы утверждения и рекомендации по ведению боя с Ф-15А и Ф-16А.  Утверждается, что в ближнем маневренном бою Ф-15А и Ф-16А не имеют значительного превосходства над МиГом, но рекомендуется любой ценой избегать продолжительного ближнего боя, так как Ф-15 и Ф-16 гораздо более маневренны и им гораздо проще выйти на позицию эффективного огня.  Если МиГ атаковал, но в течение минуты не смог выйти на рубеж открытия огня, то ему рекомендуется немедленно выходить из боя, используя свои скоростные качества.  И вообще, пилоту МиГа рекомендуется поддерживать высокую скорость, так как, чем меньше скорость, тем больше будет проявляться маневренное превосходство противников.  Резкие торможения рекомендуются только при необходимости этого для открытия огня и при уходе от ракеты противника.  Если МиГ атакован противником, то рекомендуется немедленно начать оборонительное маневрирование (в противоположность атакующему маневрированию).

В статье говорится также, что МиГ-23МЛД Экспортный унаследовал многие недостатки, присущие его предшественникам МиГ-23МФ и МЛ, такие как плохая управляемость на больших углах атаки, сравнительная медлительность в разворотах и по крену как в горизонтальной, так и в вертикальной плоскостях на высоких дозвуковых скоростях при угле крыла 45 градусов.

Некоторые из этих недостатков были заметно уменьшены в домашнем варианте МиГ-23МЛД, благодаря аэродинамическим модификациям в этой модели, хотя совсем избавиться от них не удалось.  Ничего также нельзя поделать с очень плохим обзором из кабины МиГа.  В справочнике пилотам рекомендуется постоянно производить визуальный контроль за обстановкой в воздухе, что является одним из важных уроков боев в Ливане, где не было надежного контроля воздушного пространства со стороны сирийских офицеров боевого управления наземной службы и сирийские пилоты вступали в бой, в определенной степени, вслепую, что обычно превращалось для израильских истребителей в “turkey shoot” или настоящую бойню, по-русски.

Есть в статье ещё много по авионике и ракетам.  Если народ интересуется, могу попробовать перевести это тоже, хотя в этой области мне труднее переводить.  Могу пока лишь упомянуть ещё такое любопытное замечание автора, что в справочнике нет никаких данных по Питону-3, хотя эта ракета показала себя очень хорошо и на её счету было 35 сбитых сирийских самолетов в июне 1982 г.  Автор объясняет отсутствие этой информации тем, что ГРУ видимо на тот момент не раздобыло ещё никаких конкретных данных о Питоне._

----------


## Chizh

> Есть слухи что РЛС на МиГ-23МЛД ('оригинальные, русские') лучше чем РЛС на экспортных МиГ-29.


Да, но не по энергетике и дальностям, а по некоторым мерам помехозащиты.




> А вообще какая ЭПР у МиГ-23 и у Ф-15 (у Орла примерно 10-25 м2, однако видел и стойность 400м2 и то в американских источниках)?


У F-15 от 5 до 10 в засимости от подвесок.
У МиГ-23 не знаю, но не меньше 5.



> У МиГ-23 лопатки компрессора экранированны  . Остается только отражение от антенн РЛС сравнить для двух (так как на Ф-15 ЩАР, а на МиГ-а - кассегрен). Если разница примерно 2 - 3 раз, то шансы 'одновременного' взаимного обнаружения в равных условиях веьсма логичны.


У Сапфира-23 против APG-63 никаких шансов. APG-63 очень мощная помехозащищенная станция с цифровой обработкой сигнала.

----------


## Niki1979

Конечно , у Ф-15 РЛС круче, но вопрос был в того что оба самолета "увидят" друг друга с примерно одинаковых дальностей, и то дальности примерно в 1,5 раз больше чем дальности пуска ракет ВВ. И нету на мой взгляд никаких препятствии для того что МиГ-23МЛД сумеет сбить Ф-15А в ДВБ. Даже и в БВБ дела не так плохие и у него есть реальных шансов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Чижу
 Не вижу никакого смысла продолжать дебаты потому, что как для тебя Ильин, так и для меня Младенов ничего не доказывает, там более, что Младенов из наших бывших "друзей", а известно, что нет никого подлее бывших друзей, которые в одночасье превращаются во врагов ( не собираюсь навешивать ни на кого никаких ярлыков, просто так оно есть). Поэтому я имею полное право не верить никаким ссылкам, потому, что это просто высказывание  чьих-то мнений, а они бывают разные, вплоть до противоречивых. На любой твой ответ на мой пост я мог бы дать не менее достойный ответ, но просто не вижу в этом никакого смысла потому что это приведет к бессмысленным препирательствам и в итоге никто никого ни в чем не убедит. Яркий пример тому - тема про Осиповича на этом же форуме, все просто устали и тема закончилась. Ну а насчет Чинука в Афгане - у амеров написано crash-катастрофа, но дело в том, что они не признавали его  как сбитый, вот  о чем я писал. А это уже пропаганда. О себе ты пишешь, что пытаешься разобраться как было на самом деле.А  почему ты думаешь, что другие  этого не хотят?  Что, Ильин на это не способен? У каждого свой взгляд на одни и те же события и в этом все дело.  У каждого свои источники информации, а уж их трактовка-это вообще отдельная песня.Спор о том, кто лучше из них воевал имеет один ответ-Израиль. Но это совсем не означает, что арабы просрали свою войну всухую. Не сомневаюсь, что Ф-15  сильнее МИГа, но это не может отнять от МИГ шанса сбить что Ф-4, что Ф-15, что Ф-16 или Кфир. То, что Сирия признавала свои потери-это нормально, а что Израиль нет-это пропаганда, это ложь.

----------


## Chizh

> Конечно , у Ф-15 РЛС круче, но вопрос был в того что оба самолета "увидят" друг друга с примерно одинаковых дальностей, и то дальности примерно в 1,5 раз больше чем дальности пуска ракет ВВ. И нету на мой взгляд никаких препятствии для того что МиГ-23МЛД сумеет сбить Ф-15А в ДВБ. Даже и в БВБ дела не так плохие и у него есть реальных шансов.


О чем спор?
Теоретически сбить F-15 может даже МиГ-15, если первый будет "ковырять в носу".

P.S.
На самом деле дальность обнаружения цели с ЭПР 5 кв.м. радаром APG-63 около 100 км.

----------


## Chizh

> Чижу
>  Не вижу никакого смысла продолжать дебаты потому, что как для тебя Ильин, так и для меня Младенов ничего не доказывает, там более, что Младенов из наших бывших "друзей", а известно, что нет никого подлее бывших друзей, которые в одночасье превращаются во врагов ( не собираюсь навешивать ни на кого никаких ярлыков, просто так оно есть).


Зря ты так не читая.
В общем Младенов не пытается очернить самолет с которым видимо он хорошо знаком. Наоборот пытается показать достоинства, но не скрывая недостатки.



> Поэтому я имею полное право не верить никаким ссылкам, потому, что это просто высказывание  чьих-то мнений, а они бывают разные, вплоть до противоречивых. На любой твой ответ на мой пост я мог бы дать не менее достойный ответ, но просто не вижу в этом никакого смысла потому что это приведет к бессмысленным препирательствам и в итоге никто никого ни в чем не убедит. Яркий пример тому - тема про Осиповича на этом же форуме, все просто устали и тема закончилась.


Да. Это вопрос личной "веры" каждого.



> Ну а насчет Чинука в Афгане - у амеров написано crash-катастрофа, но дело в том, что они не признавали его  как сбитый, вот  о чем я писал.


У тебя наверно с английским проблемы.
По ссылке которую я давал ранее написано:
_CH-47 Chinook helicopter hit by rocket and gunfire and crash lands. One soldier fell out of the helicopter and was killed by enemy fighters._ 

Что в переводе значит:
CH-47 Chinook поражен ракетой и огнем с земли и упал на землю. Один солдат выпал из вертолета и был убит противником.

Но если копнуть глубже, то окажется все сложнее.
После эвакуации вертолет был восстановлен и сейчас продолжает нести службу в возразте 33 лет.
http://www.chinook-helicopter.com/hi.../92-00476.html



Так считать его сбитым или нет?  :Wink:  




> А это уже пропаганда. О себе ты пишешь, что пытаешься разобраться как было на самом деле.А  почему ты думаешь, что другие  этого не хотят?  Что, Ильин на это не способен?


Может быть и способен. Но в его материалах этого не видно. Он несет высокую миссию прославления ВВС России, на зло всем врагам. :)
За это его сложно осуждать.




> У каждого свой взгляд на одни и те же события и в этом все дело.  У каждого свои источники информации, а уж их трактовка-это вообще отдельная песня.Спор о том, кто лучше из них воевал имеет один ответ-Израиль. Но это совсем не означает, что арабы просрали свою войну всухую. Не сомневаюсь, что Ф-15  сильнее МИГа, но это не может отнять от МИГ шанса сбить что Ф-4, что Ф-15, что Ф-16 или Кфир.


Безусловно. У арабов были шансы. Но...



> То, что Сирия признавала свои потери-это нормально, а что Израиль нет-это пропаганда, это ложь.


Ну вот ты тоже в крайность ударился.
Израиль тоже признал потери. Их просто мало.

ИМХО. Проигрывать нужно уметь достойно и видеть причины неудачи в себе, а не в "недостойных судьях" и "подлом противнике". Тогда возможно когда наступит час "Ч" (не дай Бог) такое не повториться.

----------


## juky-puky

> То, что Сирия признавала свои потери-это нормально, а что Израиль нет-это пропаганда, это ложь.


- *FLOGGER*, казалось бы - чего проще: взять и проверить по доступным источникам, - скрывает Израиль свои потери, или нет? Я привёл как в качестве самого свежего и яркого примера прошлогоднюю ливанскую войну:
http://www.waronline.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14765
Здесь *все погибшие, до единого человека*, включая детишек израильского араба, благославлявшего Насраллу после убийства своих детей ракетой Хизбаллы.
Сомневаешься - вот свежайший материал, разоблачи его и опровергни!
А если выясняется, что всё сходится до единого человека в этой войне, - то какие основания сомневаться в обнародовании потерь в других войнах? Какие основания заявлять: "То, что Сирия признавала свои потери - это нормально, а что Израиль нет - это пропаганда, это ложь"?
http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...non-losses.htm

----------


## МиГ-23

> - *FLOGGER*, казалось бы - чего проще: взять и проверить по доступным источникам, - скрывает Израиль свои потери, или нет? Я привёл как в качестве самого свежего и яркого примера прошлогоднюю ливанскую войну:
> http://www.waronline.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14765
> Здесь *все погибшие, до единого человека*, включая детишек израильского араба, благославлявшего Насраллу после убийства своих детей ракетой Хизбаллы.
> Сомневаешься - вот свежайший материал, разоблачи его и опровергни!
> А если выясняется, что всё сходится до единого человека в этой войне, - то какие основания сомневаться в обнародовании потерь в других войнах? Какие основания заявлять: "То, что Сирия признавала свои потери - это нормально, а что Израиль нет - это пропаганда, это ложь"?
> http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...non-losses.htm


Без рисунка доказательства любого заявления, потерь и побед, это - пропаганда. Разумеется, я видели две фотографии МиГ-23s сбит в Ливане несколько МиГ-21s по достопримечательностей F-15s даже видеозаписи войны, где вы можете увидеть купол воздуха сражений и побед Израиля, но вы никогда не увидит 80 сирийских самолета были сбиты, Вы можете рассчитывать на более 10 сирийских самолетов, разрушенных израильскими вооруженными силами , разрушенных израильскими вооруженными силами

http://gil.disatnik.com/pics.php

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laD9yQa-JaM

----------


## МиГ-23

> Чижу
>  Не вижу никакого смысла продолжать дебаты потому, что как для тебя Ильин, так и для меня Младенов ничего не доказывает, там более, что Младенов из наших бывших "друзей", а известно, что нет никого подлее бывших друзей, которые в одночасье превращаются во врагов ( не собираюсь навешивать ни на кого никаких ярлыков, просто так оно есть). Поэтому я имею полное право не верить никаким ссылкам, потому, что это просто высказывание  чьих-то мнений, а они бывают разные, вплоть до противоречивых. На любой твой ответ на мой пост я мог бы дать не менее достойный ответ, но просто не вижу в этом никакого смысла потому что это приведет к бессмысленным препирательствам и в итоге никто никого ни в чем не убедит. Яркий пример тому - тема про Осиповича на этом же форуме, все просто устали и тема закончилась. Ну а насчет Чинука в Афгане - у амеров написано crash-катастрофа, но дело в том, что они не признавали его  как сбитый, вот  о чем я писал. А это уже пропаганда. О себе ты пишешь, что пытаешься разобраться как было на самом деле.А  почему ты думаешь, что другие  этого не хотят?  Что, Ильин на это не способен? У каждого свой взгляд на одни и те же события и в этом все дело.  У каждого свои источники информации, а уж их трактовка-это вообще отдельная песня.Спор о том, кто лучше из них воевал имеет один ответ-Израиль. Но это совсем не означает, что арабы просрали свою войну всухую. Не сомневаюсь, что Ф-15  сильнее МИГа, но это не может отнять от МИГ шанса сбить что Ф-4, что Ф-15, что Ф-16 или Кфир. То, что Сирия признавала свои потери-это нормально, а что Израиль нет-это пропаганда, это ложь.


http://www.otvaga2004.narod.ru/otvag.../wars_34_1.htm
Я согласен с Вами, однако я не вижу никаких доказательств F-16 сбит сирийских МиГ-23s, или F-4 сбит в ходе войны в Ливане 1982 года сирийских истребителей я видел F-4 уничтоженных на МиГ-21  хотя

----------


## Igor_k

А.Младенов,он же Сашо Драгачевский регулярно появлялся на авиа.ру под ником Borden.В очернительстве не замечен.
а вот что у Миг-23 и Игла практически одинаковая ЭПР-По-моему,фантастика.По крайней мере в 80-х годах

----------


## juky-puky

> ...а вот что у Миг-23 и Игла практически одинаковая ЭПР-По-моему,фантастика.По крайней мере в 80-х годах


- Запросто. Никакой фантастики. Это сегодня американцы принимают постоянно меры к её снижению, а тогда это ещё не было поставлено на тот уровень. 
Для отсчёта прими, что ЭПР Су-27 под ракурсом 3/4 - 15 м2. У F-15 сo всякими подвесками (а там море всякого-разного) - 10-25 м2. У Миг-21 было мало - 3м2, двигатель далеко упрятан. У МиГ-23 ЭПР могла быть 10 м2 запросто.

----------


## juky-puky

> Без рисунка доказательства любого заявления, потерь и побед, это - пропаганда. Разумеется, я видели две фотографии МиГ-23s сбит в Ливане несколько МиГ-21s по достопримечательностей F-15s даже видеозаписи войны, где вы можете увидеть купол воздуха сражений и побед Израиля, но вы никогда не увидит 80 сирийских самолета были сбиты, Вы можете рассчитывать на более 10 сирийских самолетов, разрушенных израильскими вооруженными силами , разрушенных израильскими вооруженными силами


- Для того, чтобы израильскому лётчику была засчитана победа, он должен привезти материалы объективного контроля: плёнку фото-кино-пулемёта, снимки экрана радиолокационного прицела. Также развитие ситуации контролируется снимками экранов наземных РЛС. *При отсутствии этих материалов победа не засчитывается. Все эти материалы хранятся в архивах военно-воздушных сил Израиля, масса народу с ними могли ознакомиться*, в том числе -  *sxam* - один из постоянных посетителей авиафорумов:
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum
http://balancer.ru/forum/punbb/index.php
http://gspo.ru/index.php?
И такие материалы:
http://gil.disatnik.com/pics.php
 есть на ВСЕ победы. Без них никто победу израильскому лётчику не защитает.

----------


## МиГ-23

> - Для того, чтобы израильскому лётчику была засчитана победа, он должен привезти материалы объективного контроля: плёнку фото-кино-пулемёта, снимки экрана радиолокационного прицела. Также развитие ситуации контролируется снимками экранов наземных РЛС. *При отсутствии этих материалов победа не засчитывается. Все эти материалы хранятся в архивах военно-воздушных сил Израиля, масса народу с ними могли ознакомиться*, в том числе -  *sxam* - один из постоянных посетителей авиафорумов:
> http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum
> http://balancer.ru/forum/punbb/index.php
> http://gspo.ru/index.php?
> И такие материалы:
> http://gil.disatnik.com/pics.php
>  есть на ВСЕ победы. Без них никто победу израильскому лётчику не защитает.


С израильских ВВС, как источник немного предвзятости, Наилучшим свидетельством беспристрастного читателя всегда есть фотографии 
Израильских источников хорошие и добрые честные, однако несколько фотографий, не доказывают балл 80:0, или аналогичные результаты, несколько фотографий сирийских самолетов, сбитых только в самолет фотографий, если сирийская или российских источников другой стороны то эти несколько фотографий, не доказывают израильских источников, как абсолютно точно

----------


## Igor_k

> - Запросто. Никакой фантастики. Это сегодня американцы принимают постоянно меры к её снижению, а тогда это ещё не было поставлено на тот уровень. 
> Для отсчёта прими, что ЭПР Су-27 под ракурсом 3/4 - 15 м2. У F-15 сo всякими подвесками (а там море всякого-разного) - 10-25 м2. У Миг-21 было мало - 3м2, двигатель далеко упрятан. У МиГ-23 ЭПР могла быть 10 м2 запросто.


Разумеется,запросто-с 3 ПТБ.А в нормальном виде - 6-8кв.м.По крайней мере,мне такие цифры встречались.вы лучше меня знаете,что у Игла и мидель минимум вдвое больше и лопатки турбины светятся ясным солнышком,площадь антенны в полтора раза больше,так что разница в ЭПР как раз и д.б. в 2 раза
А про потери -треп бесконечный,но все же следует отличать людские потери и в технике.Первые не скрывают,вторые-могут,да и обязаны

----------


## juky-puky

> А про потери -треп бесконечный,но все же следует отличать людские потери и в технике. Первые не скрывают, вторые-могут, да и обязаны


- Да всё бы так, конечно, да вот только когда в самолёт, летящий с оболозвуковой скоростью попадает ракета или очередь из пушки, то очень часто достаётся и лётчику - самолёт ведь не танк и в кабине истребителя есть бронеспинка и есть бронированный заголовник. А в остальном самолёт, кроме двигателей, легко "протыкается" средствами поражения. Поэтому самолёт в большинстве случаев повреждается, лётчик, зачастую раненый,  должен его покинуть, а значит над территорией противника попасть в плен или погибнуть. 

Возьмём самый знаменитый, в плане беспардонного вранья, опус Ильина о "битве над долиной Бекаа". Этот образец трепологии заслуживает самого вдумчивого чтения:
http://airbase.ru/hangar/planes/russ...23/livan-1.htm
В целом, истребители ВВС Сирии с 6 по 12 июня (когда было официально заключено соглашение о прекращении огня) *уничтожили в воздушных боях 42 самолета ВВС Израиля* (в том числе, как минимум, пять F-15 и шесть F-16), а также один ДПЛА, *потеряв при этом 47 машин* (четыре МиГ-23МС, шесть МиГ-23МФ, а также 26 МиГ-21бис и 11 МиГ-21МФ). Кроме того, израильским истребителям *F-16A удалось уничтожить семь истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-22М*. 

А вот в этой статье полковник и генерал-майор, имеющие доступ ко всем секретным и сов. секретным материалам на уровне академий, посылают Ильина на три русских буквы:
http://old.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.27.07
Одно из наиболее значимых событий в операции "Мир Галилее" с военной точки зрения произошло 9 июня 1982 г. Поскольку израильтяне решили выбить сирийские войска в Ливане из двадцатипятимильной зоны от израильской границы, Тель-Авиву необходимо было добиться господства в воздухе. Этому препятствовали зенитные ракетные и радиотехнические подразделения, размещенные сирийцами в долине Бекаа за год до операции "Мир Галилее". На вооружении ЗРВ САР находились ЗРК С-75, С-125 и "Круг" ("Квадрат"). 

Тель-Авив принял решение - уничтожить сирийские средства ПВО в долине Бекаа. 9 июня 1982 г. в 14.00 военно-воздушные силы Израиля подвергли позиции ЗРВ и РТВ внезапным ракетно-бомбовым ударам. Всего за два часа было полностью уничтожено 19 зрдн. Еще 4 зрдн были серьезно повреждены. Тяжелые потери понесли и подразделения РТВ. *Ни один израильский самолет во время массированного удара средства ПВО поражен не был.*

Затем противоборство развернулось в воздушной сфере. Над долиной Бекаа произошло одно из крупнейших воздушных сражений в истории арабо-израильских войн. По некоторым данным, в небе Ливана сошлись около 100 израильских самолетов и столько же сирийских. *За первые сутки в воздушных боях было сбито 29 сирийских самолетов. ВВС Израиля при этом не потеряли ни одной машины.  В течение первой недели боев всего было сбито 86 сирийских самолетов типов МиГ-21, МиГ-23, Су-22. Израильтяне потеряли только 2 вертолета и "Скайхок", сбитый ракетой ООП.*

Воздушные и противовоздушные схватки закончились тем, что *Израиль завоевал полное господство в воздухе. Победа в воздухе и на земле была настолько убедительной и однозначной*, что вызвала немалую тревогу в СССР и государствах - участников Организации Варшавского договора.

То есть: Ильин - махровое трепло, он рассказывает о потере израильскими ВВС 42 самолётов - 5 F-15 и 6 F-16, - а какие же израильские истребители там ЕЩЁ участвовали и были сбиты? В количестве *31* штуки?! (Фантомы работали по наземным целям.)  Смотрим с 6 июня 1982 года - а *других-то истребителей там вообще в упор не видать*!  :Smile:  
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_270.shtml
*И где 42 погибших или пленных лётчика со сбитых израильских самолётов?!*

----------


## Chizh

> а вот что у Миг-23 и Игла практически одинаковая ЭПР-По-моему,фантастика.По крайней мере в 80-х годах


Конечно у F-15 больше, но не в разы.

----------


## МиГ-23

> - Да всё бы так, конечно, да вот только когда в самолёт, летящий с оболозвуковой скоростью попадает ракета или очередь из пушки, то очень часто достаётся и лётчику - самолёт ведь не танк и в кабине истребителя есть бронеспинка и есть бронированный заголовник. А в остальном самолёт, кроме двигателей, легко "протыкается" средствами поражения. Поэтому самолёт в большинстве случаев повреждается, лётчик, зачастую раненый,  должен его покинуть, а значит над территорией противника попасть в плен или погибнуть. 
> 
> Возьмём самый знаменитый, в плане беспардонного вранья, опус Ильина о "битве над долиной Бекаа". Этот образец трепологии заслуживает самого вдумчивого чтения:
> http://airbase.ru/hangar/planes/russ...23/livan-1.htm
> В целом, истребители ВВС Сирии с 6 по 12 июня (когда было официально заключено соглашение о прекращении огня) *уничтожили в воздушных боях 42 самолета ВВС Израиля* (в том числе, как минимум, пять F-15 и шесть F-16), а также один ДПЛА, *потеряв при этом 47 машин* (четыре МиГ-23МС, шесть МиГ-23МФ, а также 26 МиГ-21бис и 11 МиГ-21МФ). Кроме того, израильским истребителям *F-16A удалось уничтожить семь истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-22М*. 
> 
> А вот в этой статье полковник и генерал-майор, имеющие доступ ко всем секретным и сов. секретным материалам на уровне академий, посылают Ильина на три русских буквы:
> http://old.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.27.07
> Одно из наиболее значимых событий в операции "Мир Галилее" с военной точки зрения произошло 9 июня 1982 г. Поскольку израильтяне решили выбить сирийские войска в Ливане из двадцатипятимильной зоны от израильской границы, Тель-Авиву необходимо было добиться господства в воздухе. Этому препятствовали зенитные ракетные и радиотехнические подразделения, размещенные сирийцами в долине Бекаа за год до операции "Мир Галилее". На вооружении ЗРВ САР находились ЗРК С-75, С-125 и "Круг" ("Квадрат"). 
> ...


Здесь несколько фотографий F-4 сбили за ЛИВАН в 1982 году Источник Картина из http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/sho...t=25941&page=7 отправлено kfadrat

----------


## juky-puky

> Здесь несколько фотографий F-4 сбили за ЛИВАН в 1982 году Источник Картина из


Два Фантома действительно были сбиты над Ливаном, 24 июля 1982 г. и 16 октября 1986 г, соответственно есть там и их обломки, которые можно сфотографировать и показывать по всему миру. Вот только к той воздушной битве над Бекаа это отношения не имеет.
Прочтите здесь:
http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...non-losses.htm

----------


## МиГ-23

> Два Фантома действительно были сбиты над Ливаном, 24 июля 1982 г. и 16 октября 1986 г, соответственно есть там и их обломки, которые можно сфотографировать и показывать по всему миру. Вот только к той воздушной битве над Бекаа это отношения не имеет.
> Прочтите здесь:
> http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...non-losses.htm


Я не знаю, если они являются одной из двух или одного из более чем двух израильских F-4 уничтожены Сирии, это обломки F-4 можно установить обе версии, она может соответствовать израильских и сирийских версий, поэтому все зависит от того, что то, что вам хотелось бы верить

----------


## juky-puky

> Я не знаю, если они являются одной из двух или одного из более чем двух израильских F-4 уничтожены Сирии, это обломки F-4 можно установить обе версии, она может соответствовать израильских и сирийских версий, поэтому все зависит от того, что то, что вам хотелось бы верить


- Я же говорил: мой знакомый проверил израильскую версию - сколько когда самолётов сбито, сколько подбито, сколько вернулось, сколько нет. 
А Вы можете верить арабам...  :Tongue:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Я же говорил: мой знакомый проверил израильскую версию - сколько когда самолётов сбито, сколько подбито, сколько вернулось, сколько нет. 
> А Вы можете верить арабам...


Именно Ливанскую войну или остальные то же?
Да, и где можно взглянуть на эти выкладки, довольно интересно ведь.

----------


## juky-puky

> Именно Ливанскую войну или остальные то же?


- Прежде всего - по Ливанской, об неё больше всего копий поломано и это понятно.



> Да, и где можно взглянуть на эти выкладки, довольно интересно ведь.


Раскопать это очень проблематично, гораздо проще проще выйти на него самого.  Его ник *sxam*, он один из постоянных посетителей авиафорумов:
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum
http://balancer.ru/forum/punbb/index.php
http://gspo.ru/index.php?
А кроме того его ник *maximt* на 
http://www.waronline.org/forum/index.php
Кроме Авиабазы везде работают личные сообщения, можно просто написать ему письмецо и попросить уточнить то-то и то-то. Он, правда, сейчас службу оставил и непосредственных уточнений сделать уже не сможет, но что-то у него может быть в записях и т.д. 
Насколько я помню, он интересовался этим вопросом. 
На Авиабазе мой ник был *Вуду*, сошлитесь на меня в ЛС.   :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

Чиж
Спасибо за статью.В свое время я ее долго искал.Рецензия интересует?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Прежде всего - по Ливанской, об неё больше всего копий поломано и это понятно.
> 
> Раскопать это очень проблематично, гораздо проще проще выйти на него самого.  Его ник *sxam*, он один из постоянных посетителей авиафорумов:
> http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum
> http://balancer.ru/forum/punbb/index.php
> http://gspo.ru/index.php?
> А кроме того его ник *maximt* на 
> http://www.waronline.org/forum/index.php
> Кроме Авиабазы везде работают личные сообщения, можно просто написать ему письмецо и попросить уточнить то-то и то-то. Он, правда, сейчас службу оставил и непосредственных уточнений сделать уже не сможет, но что-то у него может быть в записях и т.д. 
> ...


Спасибо! Очень признателен.

----------


## juky-puky

> Спасибо! Очень признателен.


- Ну, что Вы! Не за что...  :Smile:

----------


## МиГ-23

> - Прежде всего - по Ливанской, об неё больше всего копий поломано и это понятно.
> 
> Раскопать это очень проблематично, гораздо проще проще выйти на него самого.  Его ник *sxam*, он один из постоянных посетителей авиафорумов:
> http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum
> http://balancer.ru/forum/punbb/index.php
> http://gspo.ru/index.php?
> А кроме того его ник *maximt* на 
> http://www.waronline.org/forum/index.php
> Кроме Авиабазы везде работают личные сообщения, можно просто написать ему письмецо и попросить уточнить то-то и то-то. Он, правда, сейчас службу оставил и непосредственных уточнений сделать уже не сможет, но что-то у него может быть в записях и т.д. 
> ...


Спасибо, но я не вижу ответа вы извините мой русский не так хорошо, как хотелось бы, Однако я видели фотографии МиГ-23 обломками здесь несколько, из фото были http://www.cedarland.org/
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/showthread.php?t=16148 Эти сирийских МиГ-23, разрушенных израильтянами 

одна ссылка не работает сейчас, а другой я забыл точное нити были я увидел, как один из фотографии Однако некоторые книги я прочитал претензии МиГ-23 действительно сбит иранские и израильских F-4s и некоторые израильские и пакистанских F-16

----------


## FLOGGER

> ИМХО. Проигрывать нужно уметь достойно и видеть причины неудачи в себе, а не в "недостойных судьях" и "подлом противнике". Тогда возможно когда наступит час "Ч" (не дай Бог) такое не повториться.


Если ты это ко мне, то я себя проигравшим не чувствую и уж тем более не считаю себя виноватым в поражениях арабов.   Вопрос судейства- я уже говорил: веришь ты  израильским сведениям -ради бога, не веришь твое право. Не сомневаюсь, что изр. источники говорят правду, но всю ли? Потерять за 19 лет 5 самолетов и 7 вертолетов? И наколошматить за это время сотни самолей арабов!? Я в такое соотношение не верю. И еще раз напоминаю, что я высказываю свое собственное мнение по обсуждаемой теме и только.

----------


## juky-puky

> Не сомневаюсь, что изр. источники говорят правду, но всю ли? Потерять за 19 лет 5 самолетов и 7 вертолетов? И наколошматить за это время сотни самолей арабов!? Я в такое соотношение не верю. И еще раз напоминаю, что я высказываю свое собственное мнение по обсуждаемой теме и только.


- Вот ещё таблицы:
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaver...848/losses.htm
Посмотри внимательно на строчку, касающуюся Войны Судного дня в 1973 году, потери изриальских ВВС: в воздушных боях - 15, но от огня ПВО - *99*!  множество израильских лётчиков тогда погибли, множество попали в плен, тела погибших и пленных меняли потом с арабами по принципу "всех на всех" - получалось за одного пленного еврея несколько сотен пленных арабов... Но фамилия КАЖДОГО погибшего, или попавшего в плен, или пропавшего без вести (их очень немного) израильского лётчика известна!  И все фамилии широко опубликованы. Здесь так принято. *Нельзя здесь скрыть погибшего - его родственники порвут правительство в клочья*.  Совершенно так же, как я приводил ссылку по погибшим в прошлогодней ливанской войне.
Здесь не так, как в России - президента за сексуальные домогательства тянут на кичман, против действующего премьер-министра проводят следствие и вызывают его на допросы, депутатов Кнессета за коррупцию садят в тюрьму и т.д.
Жителю России в это поверить невозможно...  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Чиж
> Спасибо за статью.В свое время я ее долго искал.Рецензия интересует?


Да. Было бы интересно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Жителю России в это поверить невозможно...


 Ну отчего же невозможно, очень даже. Знаю я об этих делах, следим-с.И даже сожалею, что у нас не так. Извиняюсь за оффтоп.

----------


## Igor_k



----------


## Igor_k

далее.Про ТП-26 единственная конкретная информация,которую я встречал- это из С.Бурдина:Ту-16 на высоте 10км в ЗПС-не менее 45км.здесь говорится о fighter-sized цели-25км.В конце-концов и F-5 и Ту-128 -истребители,и даже оба 2двигательные.Холостяк писал,что иногда можно использовать и в ППС,но это,видимо,уже лотерея -повезет-не повезет.Может,кто подскажет,где посмотреть про оценку ИК сигнатур,в зависимости от ракурса,высоты,степени 2контурности и т.д.

----------


## juky-puky

> Михаил,вы же понимаете,что вас не об этом спрашивают.вот ситуевина.Самолет поврежден,но вернулся на родную базу,при посадке получил дополнительные повреждения и был тут же списан.Вы уверены ,что об этом тут же сообщит аруц-2 или Грановский на своем сайте?.


- Нет, конечно. Но я встречал многократно повторяемое  описание случая из войны 1982 года, когда Р-60 попала в один из двигателей F-15 и взорвалась там, однако самолёт добрался до дому и сел. Был ли он потом отремонтирован - не помню. Но согласись, что есть разница между подобным случаем и "42-мя сбитыми израильскими самолётами"!  :Smile:  



> Про войну 82г.сказано,что 23-ие играли в ней небольшую роль и что всего было потеряно 11(одиннадцать)МС и МФ,поэтому фразу о десятках сбитых 23-х можно списать на полемический задор Михаила исаковича.


А почему такое безграничное доверие тому человеку, что эту статью написал?? *Он работал в израильских архивах?* Если вот здесь МиГ-23 немножко побольше, как минимум штук 28,  а ещё штук 13 под вопросом?
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_270.shtml

Мне пришлось жить в где-то в 90-м году, в период разгона частей, в  военной гостинице Челябинского ВВАУШ в одной комнате с капитаном, который в июне 1982 года был как раз в Сирии, техником звена, только не помню сейчас точно - на МиГ-23 или МиГ-21. Он рассказывал о тех днях, когда взлетает эскадрилья, а садится звено. Или взлетает эскадрилья, а садится от неё два самолёта. Их эскадрильями вырубали. В каком моральном состоянии находились тогда сирийские лётчики - говорит, что на них смотреть было страшно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Юки. У тебя (что меня смущает) какое-то селективное доверие к источникам: вот этому я верю, хотя он тоже ничем не оперирует, кроме своих воспоминаний. А этому нет, пусть это даже и какой-то документ или чье-то  воспоминание, потому что это не укладывается в то, во что веришь ты. Необъективно это как-то, хотя, думаю, объективности здесь ждать не приходится: у каждого свои источники и воспоминания. На АВИА.РУ один летчик написал, что после того, как были сбиты 4 наших 21-х, наши сбили 18 израильских самолей в отместку. Так что и такие воспоминания есть.

----------


## Igor_k

> - Нет, конечно. Но я встречал многократно повторяемое  описание случая из войны 1982 года, когда Р-60 попала в один из двигателей F-15 и взорвалась там, однако самолёт добрался до дому и сел. Был ли он потом отремонтирован - не помню. Но согласись, что есть разница между подобным случаем и "42-мя сбитыми израильскими самолётами"!  
> 
> А почему такое безграничное доверие тому человеку, что эту статью написал?? *Он работал в израильских архивах?* Если вот здесь МиГ-23 немножко побольше, как минимум штук 28,  а ещё штук 13 под вопросом?
> http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_270.shtml
> 
> Мне пришлось жить в где-то в 90-м году, в период разгона частей, в  военной гостинице Челябинского ВВАУШ в одной комнате с капитаном, который в июне 1982 года был как раз в Сирии, техником звена, только не помню сейчас точно - на МиГ-23 или МиГ-21. Он рассказывал о тех днях, когда взлетает эскадрилья, а садится звено. Или взлетает эскадрилья, а садится от неё два самолёта. Их эскадрильями вырубали. В каком моральном состоянии находились тогда сирийские лётчики - говорит, что на них смотреть было страшно.


Тот F-15 починили спустя 3 месяца,т.е. после войны.И не надо ломиться в открытую дверь(это про 42 сбитых).скажите спасибо,что не написали 142.
Из минимум 28 -минимум 12 это 23ВН.Впрочем,это мелочи.А вот 4 сбитых 29-х (причем 2-в этом тысечелетии)наполняют гордостью.Кстати,даже по Куперу получается,что в 82г. было сбито 2 самолета в ВБ.Т.е.утверждение официального сайта Хель Авира,что в воздушных боях не был сбит ни один самолет несколько не точно.Но вы и сами знаете,что этот сайт ведут джобники,которым лишь бы до шабата дожить.Поиск истины в их компетенцию не входит

----------


## juky-puky

> Уважаемый Юки. У тебя (что меня смущает) какое-то селективное доверие к источникам: вот этому я верю, хотя он тоже ничем не оперирует, кроме своих воспоминаний. А этому нет, пусть это даже и какой-то документ или чье-то  воспоминание , потому что это не укладывается в то, во что веришь ты.


- Я очень недоверяю арабским источникам - необнократно убеждался в их лживости в самых разнообразных аспектах. Я очень не доверяю советским открытым источникам - прожив в СССР 41 год, имел "удовольствие" в этом убедиться множество раз, но там это обуславливалось _законами идеологической борьбы двух систем._ Россия просто унаследовала многие псевдо-факты от старых времён, ну, и  ментальность сверхдержавы - а она требует обязательных подтверждений величия: и поезда должны быть самыми поездатыми и самолёты - самыми самолётистыми. В Израиле тоже врут, но в других сферах.  Потери людей тут не скрывают, а при этом потери самолётов скрыть невозможно.  Поэтому да, у меня подход выборочный, и я не одинаково верю источникам сирийским/египетским и израильским - тем более я говорил: израильские проверялись.  А как проверить сирийские, если там кроме докладов сбитых лётчиков о том, что они сбили столько-то F-15, столько-то F-16  и три десятка самолётов, которых там в помине не было?!   А все доказательства - один фонарь от двух сбитых в разные годы Фантомов -этого  маловато... Хоть бы кусок стабилизатора от F-15 приволокли - хотя бы один! А то - ни единого нет!  Вот я и впал в селективность...  :Smile:  



> Необъективно это как-то, хотя, думаю, объективности здесь ждать не приходится: у каждого свои источники и воспоминания.


- Или - фантазии. 



> На АВИА.РУ один летчик написал, что после того, как были сбиты 4 наших 21-х, наши сбили 18 израильских самолей в отместку. Так что и такие воспоминания есть.


- "Охотничьи расказы", это называется. 
Вообще-то сбиты были пять МиГов - Авиху Бен-Нун на своём Фантоме гнался ещё после этого боя несколько десятков километров за МиГ-21 на высоте 30-50 метров, где-то над Нилом он выпустил по нему один Сайдвиндер, но тот на скорости 1М и у земли, взорвался за хвостом МиГа и не причинил МиГу ощутимого вреда, тогда оператор напомнил Бен-Нуну, что есть же  них ещё Спарроу! Оператор пустил Спарроу,  которой МиГ-21 был сбит. Лётчик МиГа, судя по всему, там не мог уцелеть - это было у самой земли. 
Но это было очень далеко от карусели боя и, видимо поэтому, данный фрагмент выпал из общей статистики того единственного боя между израильскими и советскими лётчиками.

----------


## Chizh



----------


## Chizh

> - "Охотничьи расказы", это называется. 
> Вообще-то сбиты были пять МиГов - Авиху Бен-Нун на своём Фантоме гнался ещё после этого боя несколько десятков километров за МиГ-21 на высоте 30-50 метров, где-то над Нилом он выпустил по нему один Сайдвиндер, но тот на скорости 1М и у земли, взорвался за хвостом МиГа и не причинил МиГу ощутимого вреда, тогда оператор напомнил Бен-Нуну, что есть же  них ещё Спарроу! Оператор пустил Спарроу,  которой МиГ-21 был сбит. Лётчик МиГа, судя по всему, там не мог уцелеть - это было у самой земли. 
> Но это было очень далеко от карусели боя и, видимо поэтому, данный фрагмент выпал из общей статистики того единственного боя между израильскими и советскими лётчиками.


Михаил, мне кажется что это вот этот фрагмент:
_"...Наш лётчик подтягивает нос самолёта, чтобы стрельнуть из пушки и снова вращается в штопоре. Позже они летят некоторое время на параллельных курсах. Причем наш летит домой. У него топливо на исходе.
Прошли траверз засадного аэродрома Катамия. Наш лётчик не может сесть там, поскольку его беспомощностью на посадке тут же воспользуется противник. Впереди замаячили контуры аэродрома Каир-Вест, очерченные позициями пулемётов, пушек и ракет разных калибров в несколько ярусов. Израильтянин осознаёт глупость происходящего и разворачивается на обратный курс."_

----------


## juky-puky

Не-а!  :Smile: 
http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...ition_war3.htm
*После краткой погони за несколькими МиГами, Авиху Бен-Нун сумел зайти в хвост одному из них. МиГ резко спикировал вниз до высоты 2,000 метров и, перейдя на бреющий полет, пытался уйти от своего преследователя. Но «Фантом» следовал неотступно. Обе машины неслись со скоростью звука в 30 метрах над землей. Рядом с «Фантомом» мчался «Мираж», пилот которого решил присоединиться к охоте. Бен-Нун вспоминал позднее:* 

МиГ был в полутора километрах впереди нас. Меня беспокоило только одно: как бы пилот «Миража» не сбил МиГ раньше меня. У него были израильские ракеты «Шафрир», а у меня американские «Сайдуиндеры». Наконец, я смог произвести пуск ракеты, но из-за чрезвычайно высокой скорости МиГа, захват был сделан на самом пределе. Ракета поразила цель и взорвалась. Но, казалось, повреждения были недостаточны, т.к. МиГ продолжал лететь, даже не сбавляя скорость. Мой штурман посоветовал использовать радиолокационную ракету «Спарроу». Я сам даже не подумал о ней, т.к. тот тип, что был у нас, был устаревшим и не предполагался к использованию на столь малой высоте. В это время мы приблизились к долине Нила и оказались несколько выше. Сейчас наши шансы стали чуть лучше и я знал, что мой штурман отлично владеет техникой наведения с помощью радара. Он захватил цель и я произвел пуск. «Спарроу» настигла МиГ и он взорвался. Я уверен, что летчик погиб, т.к. было слишком низко для успешного катапультирования.

----------


## Chizh

Мне все-таки кажется, что один.
Все почти сходится кроме итога.

----------


## hardy

> Мой штурман посоветовал использовать радиолокационную ракету «Спарроу». Я сам даже не подумал о ней, т.к. тот тип, что был у нас, был устаревшим и не предполагался к использованию на столь малой высоте. *В это время мы приблизились к долине Нила и оказались несколько выше.* Сейчас наши шансы стали чуть лучше и я знал, что мой штурман отлично владеет техникой наведения с помощью радара. Он захватил цель и я произвел пуск. «Спарроу» настигла МиГ и он взорвался.


т.е. он захватил МиГ на фоне земли и успешно поразил его "Спэрроу"?
ню-ню.

----------


## juky-puky

> т.е. он захватил МиГ на фоне земли и успешно поразил его "Спэрроу"?
> ню-ню.


- Никаких "ню-ню". По получении Фантомов американские БРЛС APQ-120  были сразу заменены на израильские, позволявшие работать и по наземным целям, и по воздушным целям на фоне земли:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f4e.html
"...Израильские Фантомы подверглись глубокой модернизации. На большинство самолетов была установлена неубирающаяся штанга для дозаправки в воздухе, а так же обеспечена возможность использования УР «воздух-воздух» Shafrir, Python-3 и УР Gabriel. Пушка M61A1 заменена на пару 30M552, и установлена ИК-станция переднего обзора FLIR, а БРЛС заменена многорежимной EL/M-2021 фирмы Elta."

----------


## juky-puky

> Мне все-таки кажется, что один.
> Все почти сходится кроме итога.


- "Израильтянин осознаёт глупость происходящего и разворачивается на обратный курс" - Глупый комэска Бен-Нун решил осознать свою глупость и советский МиГ не добивать, с Каиром рядом он пролететь испужался, а вернувшись, подговорил своего штурмана рассказать всем сказку, - что я процитировал...  :Tongue:  
  Что за умный чукча это написал, так "глубоко проникнув" в мысли израильского лётчика?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Юрий

Судя по Вам, уважаемый Юкки...и т.д. Израильские ВВС и ПВО являются самыми совершенными. Ну тогда я спокоен за Израиль...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chizh

> - "Израильтянин осознаёт глупость происходящего и разворачивается на обратный курс" - Глупый комэска Бен-Нун решил осознать свою глупость и советский МиГ не добивать, с Каиром рядом он пролететь испужался, а вернувшись, подговорил своего штурмана рассказать всем сказку, - что я процитировал...  
>   Что за умный чукча это написал, так "глубоко проникнув" в мысли израильского лётчика?


Это написал летчик-испытатель А.В. Акименков в книге «На пороге иного мира». Он был в Египте в то время. Хотя книга в общем не касается арабо-израильских конфликтов.

Осталось выяснить судьбу этого самолета, если он действительно был сбит, то можно принимать израильскую версию, если нет - то Акименкова.

----------


## Chizh

Да, похоже израильтяне правы.
Бабич пишет про пять сбитых мигов, но несколько в своей интерпретации:

_Бой 30 июля 1970 года Египетские истребители в войне на истощение В.Бабич.

15.20 РЛС ПВО Египта засекла на 4000 4 Скайхока шедших на запад.Одновременно были обнаружены 2 пары фантомов,которые на 7000 шли со скоростью 800 курсом 350 вдоль побережья Красного моря. В15.28 и 15.30 с двух египетских аэродромов подняты 2 звена МиГ-21 пилотируемые советскими лётчиками.Поскольку противник вёл себя неактивно их вывели на 8000 в зоны дежурства.в15.34 описав широкую дугу северо-восточнее Сухна(западное побережье Красного моря) Скайхоки со снижением повернули обратно и вышли из зоны РЛС Египта. МиГи остались патрулировать в зонах
В 15.37 в небе появились новые цели 3 звена Миражей в сомкнутом боевом строю на 7000 со скорость около 1000 шли севернее Сухны в направлении северной зоны дежурства .МиГов тут же развернули на встречу противнику по командам с земли.
Одновременно к ним были направлены МиГи южной группы. Оказавшись с МиГами на встречном курсе Миражи разомкнулись на пары. МиГи атаковали 4кой одну из пар миражей. В этот момент в бой вступило 2е звено миражей и таким образом на каждый МиГ уже приходилось по 2 миража. Причём 6 из них были ничем не скованы.
Одновременно южное звено МиГов было атаковано из засады звеном Ф-4.Писк Сирен предупредил лётчиков об угрозе но было поздно. В круговерти смертельного боя, когда капитан Юрченко уже ловил в прицел виражащий мираж , ведомый –капитан Макара- предупредил своего командира о появлении сзади противника и начал строить противоракетный манёвр .Однако ведущий посчитал, что времени достаточно и завершив процедуру приведения в готовность оружия выполнил прицельный пуск по израильскому истребителю .Видимо последнее что видел Юрченко, это как вспыхнул мираж .Чуть позже его МиГ был поражен ракетой Спэрроу.
Разбираться с МиГом капитана Макара экипажам фантомов было не с руки ,так как они сами попали под удар пары капитана Сыркина ,шедшей с принижением .Выполнив форсированный разворот фантомы некоторое время держали миги вне эффективной дальности применения оружия, затем советская пара попала под удар миражей ,возглавляемых Ашер Сниром , и вскоре осколки взорвавшихся рядом ракет поразили МиГи капитана Сыркина и капитана Яковлева .Оба катапультировались, но Яковлев попал в порыв ветра над самой землёй и его бросило на отвесный склон .Купол угас пилот разбился.
Впрочем самому Ашер Сниру пришлось покинуть поле боя ,так как его звено после удачной атаки само попало под удар .Спустя буквально мнгновение близкий разрыв ракеты повредил двигатель на его мираже .Он дотянул до базы Рифидим.
Экипражи фантомов отошли на безопасную дистанцию и финальную точку в бою поставили миражи.
Как погиб капитан Каменев в точности неизвестно ,вероятнее всего он был сбит ур с миража
Капитану Журавлёву довольно долго удавалось драться в одиночку с не менее чем 4-6 противниками , причём его жертвами едва не стали два израильских аса Ифта Спектор и Авраам Сэлмон с трудом дотянувших на своих повреждённых миражах до Рифидима.
Но запасы керосина на МиГе не безграничны,и при выходе из боя на предельно малой высоте очередь из 30мм пушек оказалась фатальной для советского пилота._

----------


## juky-puky

Вот из этой таблички:
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_264.shtml
30Jul70 101 Sqn Mirage IIICJ A.Snir Shafrir Mk.2 MiG-21MF 135IAP/VVS 
30Jul70 119 Sqn Mirage IIICJ 78 A.Shalmon 30mm MiG-21MF 135IAP/VVS 
30Jul70 101 Sqn Mirage IIICJ 52 Y.Spector 30mm MiG-21MF 135IAP/VVS 
30Jul70 69 Sqn F-4E 183 A.Sela/R.Reshef AIM-9D MiG-21MF 135IAP/VVS 
30Jul70 69 Sqn F-4E A.Ben-Nun AIM-7E MiG-21MF 135IAP/VVS 
Даже средства поражения соответствуют.
Cегодня как раз 30 июля - годовщина, 37 лет тому бою.

----------


## МиГ-23

Эта картина в соответствии с веб-сайта сирийских МиГ-23 в воздушном бою с израильскими F-15 


http://www.afa.org/magazine/april2007/0407eightytwo.asp

*Видео от F-15 в воздушном бою с МиГ-23* 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Bekaa835Kb.gif

Однако кажется нет МиГ-23 на видео, судя по всему, существует "Мираж" и неопознанным летательным аппаратом

----------


## Igor_k

Любопытный пост:
http:/avia.ru/forum
Тема:Работа летчика-истребителя в России
Анатолий  31.07.2007 [10:16:54]

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Любопытный пост:
> http:/avia.ru/forum
> Тема:Работа летчика-истребителя в России
> Анатолий  31.07.2007 [10:16:54]


http://www.avia.ru/forum/3/9/1386597...?topiccount=26

так будет проще=)

----------


## Igor_k

Хотел бы дополнить по статье А.Младенова.На обычных МЛ стояла система предупреждения СПО-10,на МЛДэксп -СПО-15ЛЕ(Береза или Паникер),правда,неясно на какой комплектации,на обычном МЛД -СПО-15ЛМ.Помнится,Skydron о Березе отзывался как-то очень грустно,особенно о ее системе индикации.На европейском ТВД Березу обычно сразу вырубали.Про СПО-10 не знаю.
В статье ничего не говорится о системе командного наведения ,то ли стояла Лазурь,как на МЛ,то ли Бирюза,как на МЛД,то ли проосто ничего.

----------


## Andreya

Можно веселый вопрос не по теме? Часто смотрю на картинку, которая визуально обозначает нашего Ближневосточного собеседника Puky, и задаю вопрос куда он летит так далеко на крыльях своих глубоких знаний о ВВС всего света, или он уже улетел, а мы пытаемся его догнать. Даст ли ответ, потомок лукавых помошников Тараса Бульбы?

----------


## juky-puky

Запросто, весёлый потомок Тараса Бульбы: мне  доставляет радость сам процесс полёта. Безотносительно - "куда"...

----------


## Andreya

Такая скорость с которой ты летишь опасна, для нормального функционирования внутренних органов человека. Если не возражаешь, я некоторые твои размышления и выступления, на разных ветках, ,буду обьяснять негативным влиянием высоких скоростей перемещения.

----------


## Nazar

Постоянная, сколь угодно высокая скорость передвижения не оказывает на человека  влияния. :Wink:  
Три поста и все как в кашу. :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Такая скорость с которой ты летиш опасна, для нормального функционирования внутренних органов человека. Если не возражаеш, я некоторые твои размышления и выступления, на разных ветках, ,буду обьяснять негативным влиянием высоких скоростей перемещения.


 Вспоминая физику. не забудь про грамматику( я имею ввиду забытый тобой мягкий знак).

----------


## juky-puky

_"Плохо, когда не знаешь, да ещё и забудешь!"_  :Tongue:

----------


## Andreya

Уж больно вы все серьезные ребята. 
   А опечатки, ошибки и изуродованные слова и с вами происходят, кто у нас не без греха. Простите тихого троечника, круглые отличники боевой и политической подготовки и других более научных предметов. По поводу скорости. Нельзя так долго лететь и ни разу не встретиться с пролетающими, на картинке, в изобилии предметами без вреда для внутренних и других органов, тем более на такой огромной скорости, хоть ты и самый еврейский пилот из всех пилотов мира.

----------


## juky-puky

Роди что-нибудь конструктивное? Умню какую-нибудь спори по теме...  :Wink:  
Если сумеешь...

----------


## Andreya

Попробую, мой суровый собеседник в шапочке.
   Спор, либо рассуждения, в абсолютной категории, какой самолет-истребитель лучше F-15, F-16,F-4 и Мираж или МиГ-23 в купе с МиГ-21, с использованием примеров боев над долиной Бека или победы израильтян над четверкой МиГ-21 с советскими пилотами, имеют,как и все рассуждения типа, у кого самолет самолетистей, тупиковый характер. Бесспорно, в обоих примерах имеет место превосходство еврейской стороны. Но какие факторы ключевые в причинах такого преимущества?   В характере превосходства, в обоих случаях, боевые качества и ЛТХ конкретных боевых самолетов и средств поражения имеют не первостепенное значение. Начнем со второго примера, очень печального для меня.
    В этом случае имело место подавляющее тактическое и психологическое превосходство еврейских летчиков над советскими пилотами, но никак не превосходство  боевых качеств Миражей и F-4 над МиГ-21. 
     В боях в "долине", при уже более заметном, хотя не решающим, различии в ЛТХ МиГ-23МФ и F-15 и F-16 в пользу последних, все равно, главным фактором было превосходство евреев, опять же, в тактической компоненте подготовки противоборства в воздухе, а также в подавляющем преимуществе средств РЭБ, разведки и контроля воздушного пространства над ТВД самолетами ДРЛО, при ограниченных возможностях, в данной области современного воздушного боя, арабов. 
     Вообще воздушный бой, уже, достаточно давно, трансформировался из чистого противоборства во что-то системное, где просто боевые качества самолета и летчика его пилотирующего являются одним из звеньев в цепи факторов влияющих на его исход. 
     Хотя еще можно, в ходе различных "совместных боевых маневрировании", сравнительных испытаний и учений, выявить слабые и сильные стороны современной техники в БВБ и на средних дистанциях, применительно к идеальным условиям, но это уже совсем другая история, которая, при неправильном подходе к оценке результатов таких мероприятий может навредить, заставив «почивать на лаврах» победителей.

     P.S.  Раскажите пожалуйста, у кого есть информация или ссылочка, по боевому применению главного калибра МиГ-23, ракет Р-23 и Р-24, на Ближнем Востоке?

----------


## Andreya

Кто первый? Жду добрых отзывов и рецензий.

----------


## juky-puky

- Умню спорол, зачёт. 
Но "пятёрку" не получишь, из-за категоричности вот этого:



> В этом случае имело место подавляющее тактическое и психологическое превосходство еврейских летчиков над советскими пилотами, но никак не превосходство  боевых качеств Миражей и F-4 над МиГ-21.


В войнах того времени, где БВБ был основным и главным видом боя, пилотажные характеристики самолётов имели намного большее значение, чем, например, сегодня. И, как выясняется, МиГ-21 имел в этом плане много недостатков в сравнении с Миражами и Фантомами.
Отсюда:
http://www.avia.ru/forum/6/0/6169936...71260_10.shtml
Militarist: 

'Shield of David' (1978) by M. Rubenstein & R. Goldman. 

Израильские летчики облетали МиГ-21 и провели на нем учебные бои с Миражом. Было установлено, что мощность двигателя у МиГа-21 невелика. МиГ-21 обладал отличным ускорением, но не благодаря мощному двигателю, а благодаря малому размеру и аэродинамической чистоте. На больших высотах МиГ маневрировал неплохо. Дальность полета у МиГа-21 была очень ограниченной.
Видимость наружу из кабины МиГа-21 была очень ограниченной и поворачивать голову в стороны было трудно. Русские, похоже, считали, что пилот должен смотреть только вперед.В воздухе, Дани Шапиро обнаружил, что МиГ-21 - это сильная птица. Взлетая вместе с Миражом, МиГ вырывался вперед и ускорялся быстрее, как на дозвуковых скоростях, так и на сверхзвуковых. Недостатки МиГа проявились при скоростном полете на малых высотах: большая нагрузка на рулях управления ограничивала маневренность. В процессе испытательных полетов, Шапиро постепенно обнаружил области, где Мираж превосходил МиГа. Он передал свои знания пилотам истребительных эскадрилий, сообщив им конкретные скорости и высоты, на которых у них будет преимущество над МиГом.


'No Margin for Error' (1993) by Ehud Yonay 

16 августа 1966 г иракский летчик посадил в Израиле свой МиГ-21 в отличном состоянии и Дани Шапиро, главный летчик-испытатель Хель ХаАвира, тщательнейшим образом облетал МиГ и обследовал его пилотажные качества. Было обнаружено, что на больших скоростях МиГу было трудно маневрировать на равных с Миражом и это означало, что надо было втягивать МиГ в крутые виражи на высокой скорости. Также на малых скоростях, МиГ имел тенденцию входить в штопор, а в крутых виражах на малых высотах он терял управляемость и мог врезаться в землю. Шапиро начал летать рядом с Миражами и против них. К концу года, каждая эскадрилья Миражей была хорошо ознакомлена с каждым аспектом этого, до того самого таинственного и грозного истребителя в мире. 


'Israel's Best Defense' (1993) by E. Cohen 

Когда главный летчик-испытатель ВВС Израиля, Дани Шапиро, впервые попал в кабину Мига-21, его удивило множество рычагов и кнопок, размещенных в хаотичном порядке. Это смотрелось намного хуже, чем в элегантном Мираже, в котором не требовалось много манипуляций для управления самолетом. Иракский капитан Мунир Редфа, угнавший машину в Израиль, согласился, что кабина не очень удобна и хаотична, но он настаивал, что управлять Мигом было легко. Первый же полет подтвердил его слова - было легко. Полет в Миге показался Дани очень похожим на полет в Мираже, но МиГ был чуть быстрее и его пиковая высота была пониже, на 40000 футах (12000 м). Когда Дани начал маневрировать, он увидел в чем МиГ отличается от Миража. МиГом-21 становилось трудно управлять на скоростях свыше 500 узлов. Дани вынужден был применять огромное усилие на рычаге управления чтобы управлять машиной на вираже, особенно на крутом.При увеличении скорости, опасность возрастала. Нос и правое крыло начинало тянуть вниз. Так как тыловая часть кабины была блокирована, поле зрения пилота было очень ограниченным.

Peebles, Curtis. Dark Eagles. Novato, CA, USA: Presidio, 1995 

Капитан Мунир Редфа, иракский летчик, взлетел на своём МиГ-21Ф-13 с авиабазы Рашид в окрестностях Багдада, и приземлился на авиабазе Хатцор в Израиле, 16 августа 1966 г. В течение нескольких последующих месяцев, он подвергся серии испытательных полетов для выяснения его сильных и слабых сторон. Испытания проводились подполковником Дани Шапиро, главным летчиком-испытателем ВВС Израиля. Позднее он вспоминал: 'Мы обнаружили, например, что на больших скоростях МиГ-21 маневрировал заметно хуже, чем Мираж, что означало, что нам надо было стремиться вести бой с ним на виражах на высокой скорости. На малых скоростях, МиГ-21 имел тенденцию входить в штопор на крутых виражах на малых высотах'. Затем, в течение более 100 летных часов МиГ-21 был использован в учебных боях с Миражами. К концу года, все эскадрильи Миражей были ознакомлены с МиГ-21. 

'The Threat' by Cockburn. 

Американские летчики, полетавшие на МиГ-21 в Египте, в 1978 г, сообщили, что ниже 5000 метров, где воздух плотнее, двигать РУСом становится довольно трудно. Обзор из кабины просто плох.

'Modern Fighter Combat' (1987) by Mike Spick. 

На небольших скоростях развороты у МиГ-21 хороши, но увеличьте скорость до Мах 0,9 на высоте 5000 метров и угловая скорость у него будет хуже, чем у Фантома. Рычаги управления становятся столь тяжелыми, что приходится изрядно напрягать мышцы. Обзор из кабины плохой. Малое количество топлива во внутренних баках приводит к тому, что без подвесных баков радиус действия до смешного мал. 

Советский Пилот - Сам летал на МиГ-21 в чине курсанта и с СПСом и без. Очень легок в управлении и на пилотаже, и на посадке. Все вылетали самостоятельно после 20-25 полетов, но вооружение и прицельнонавигационное оборудование было никакое, а за счет пилотажа много не навоюешь. Прицел МиГ-21го с фантомовским рядом не стоял. По земле вообще целились по сапогу, что с горизонта, что с пикирования. Движок надежный, не то что на МиГ-23, но горючки жрал не меряно, так что шибко не разлетаешься, а уж тем более на сверхзвуке. Сверхзвуковым МиГ-21 можно считать чисто номинально, воевать на сверхзвуке он не мог, ни по топливу, ни по маневренности.
В общем, как бы ни хотелось мне быть патриотом, но ИМХО если не учитывать личный состав, то для войны с вероятным противником МиГ-21 не шибко годился.
Опять же учитывать личный состав надо не в плане летной подготовки, а в плане политической, а лётная у американцев была не в пример лучше нашей. В середине 80-х к нам в часть генерал от авиационной медицины приезжал, фамилию сейчас не помню, так он рассказал как там летчики живут, как построена подготовка, мы обзавидывались.
Если взять МиГ-21ПФ, которых у нас было большинство, пушки нет и ГП-9 не повесишь, Р-3с совершенством назвать сложно, головка самонаведения не охлаждается значит в переднюю полусферу не применишь, и всего две, пустил и остался гол как сокол, до ПФ РЛС на МиГе вообще не было, а на ПФ РП-21, резиновый сапог чуть ниже ПКИ, как по нему можно на малых высотах целиться и пилотировать одновременно не представляю. Две точки подвески на крыле, блоки НУРС только УБ-16. А теперь возьмем хотя бы F-5. Выпускался с 1964 г., вооружение - 2 пушки калибра 20мм, 6 точек подвески, про американские прицелы я ничего не знаю, но думаю, что были получше нашего РП-21. Как то посмотрел фильм Полет Интрудера, там есть момент когда летчик производит прицеливание по нц (наземной цели), блин, обзавидовался, а это Въетнамская война. Мы же на МиГ-23 в конце восьмидесятых практически по сапогу бомбили, а дальность при стрельбе по НЦ определяли на глаз, что уж говорить про МиГ-21. У Миража кстати тоже две 30мм пушки, УР Сайдуиндер, которые кстати лучше наших Р-3с, и РЛС Сирано можно было применять на малых высотах.



> Вообще воздушный бой, уже, достаточно давно, трансформировался из чистого противоборства во что-то системное, где просто боевые качества самолета и летчика его пилотирующего являются одним из звеньев в цепи факторов влияющих на его исход.


- Сегодня - в гораздо большей степени, чем в те времена. 
Однако, с появлением самолёта F-22 мы снова наблюдаем новый скачок, когда все наработанные тактические и технические приёмы не дают против него нужного эффекта.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Думается мне, о недостатках МиГа-21 в сравнении с Миражом , как и о преимуществах оного над последним наши пилоты все же знали.
Не даром бытовала поговорка: видишь Мираж-не ложись в вираж.
Все таки Андрей во многом прав, тактическая подготовка, управление у израильских пилотов было много лучше чем у арабов. 
Это как 41й год для РККА, нельзя же считать потерянную массу техники результатом трусости, разгильдяйства и пр. Немцы выигрывали в плане умения управлять войсками, и более эффективно их применять. Сравнение тех же Lt38, Т-2, 3 с нашими БТ , Т-26 (которые составляли основную массу БТТ) показывают примерное равенство машин, даже немцы чуть уступают. А вот результаты применения , увы, складывались в 41 не в нашу пользу. Так же и в ВВС, где мессер Е не настолько уж много превосходил И-16 , в бомберах правда отставание было чуть более существенное. 
Безусловно, специфика воздушной войны с тех пор и до 60х-70х гг  претерпела значительные изменения. Но основные компоненты, как то индивидуальная тактическая подготовка, эффективное управление и взаимодействие остались.  Умение гармотно использовать преимущества своей техники и недостатки техники противника, одна из составляющих компоненты успеха. В этом ВВС Израиля наголову превосходили ВВС арабских стран. Споры чей паровоз самый паровозистый действительно если не тупиковые, то мало что дающие.
Все вышесказанное-мое личное мнение.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Умню спорол, зачёт. 
> Но "пятёрку" не получишь, из-за категоричности вот этого:
> Сообщение от Andreya  
> В этом случае имело место подавляющее тактическое и психологическое превосходство еврейских летчиков над советскими пилотами, но никак не превосходство боевых качеств Миражей и F-4 над МиГ-21.



Видимо следовало написать: "... но никак не *абсолютное* превосходство боевых качеств Миражей и F-4 над МиГ-21." :Wink:  
У каждой машины были свои преимущества и недостатки.  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Видимо следовало написать: "... но никак не *абсолютное* превосходство боевых качеств Миражей и F-4 над МиГ-21." 
> У каждой машины были свои преимущества и недостатки.


- Да, конечно, ни о каком абсолютном превосходстве Миража над МиГ-21 речи не идёт. Но видно, что в ходе испытаний угнанного МиГа выявились серьёзные проблемы, мешающие его лётчикам легко и свободно воевать в БВБ на предельных режимах. И эти факторы так же сыграли роковую роль - потому что, *насколько я лично понял, именно качественному пилотированию на предельных режимах в израильских ВВС придавалось очень большое значение.* 
А понял я это при просмотре видеозаписи атаки двух израильских лётчиков на иракский реактор в 1981 году.
После сброса бомб лётчики выполняли противозенитный манёвр и перегрузка при этом доходила до *8.6g-8.7g*.  *Но я ни разу там не углядел, чтобы она была 9.1g, например.*   :Biggrin:   И это очень важный показатель (для тех, кто понимает  :Smile: ) - подобное виртуозное пилотирование на этих режимах во много раз сложнее, чем выдержать, скажем перегрузку *4g* или *5g* +/-*0.1g*.
То же самое и в воздушном бою. 
_Но для этого надо, чтобы твой самолёт не создавал тебе трудностей и проблем как раз на этих, предельных, режимах._  А МиГ-21, увы и ах, отличался как раз именно тут в худшую сторону от Миража и от F-4. И это очень сильно влияло на выживаемость в БВБ.
Поэтому - не только тактика, не только средства РЭБ и ДРЛОУ, но и непосредственно аэродинамика предельных режимов - это было очень важно в эпоху, когда БВБ был определяющим видом воздушного боя.

----------


## juky-puky

> Это как 41й год для РККА, нельзя же считать потерянную массу техники результатом трусости, разгильдяйства и пр.  Так же и в ВВС, где мессер Е не настолько уж много превосходил И-16.


- Представьте себе двух фехтовальщиков на дуэли, у которых примерно одинаковые шпаги. Но один до этого два года участвовал в войне, где чуть ни каждый день сражался этой шпагой насмерть, а другой махал ей в спортзале, где всё было не всерьёз.  Самолёт в БВБ - та же шпага.
1) Главным фактором неудач ВВС РККА в первые годы войны было наличие у немцев огромного двухгодичного опыта воздушных боёв с англичанами.
2) Второй фактор - отсутствие радиосвязи между советскими истребителями.
3) Третий фактор - масса руководящего народу в РККА была репрессирована в 1937-38 году. Выдвиженцы а) не успели набраться опыту; б) все боялись ответственности.
4) Не ставилась задача отработки техники  пилотирования на мастерском уровне (знаменитое "фигурять не будем").
5) Всё это на фоне отступления, дезорганизации, деморализации и огромных материальных и людских потерь, в том числе - потерь подготовленных лётчиков.

----------


## Andreya

Безусловно, сравнительные учебные бои МиГа-21 и 23 (по моему большинства основных модификаций, действующих на ТВД, дабы предателей в стане у арабов хватало) со своими основными противниками , которые провели израильтяне, дали им массу материала по конкретным боевым качествам нашего самолета и они им грамотно воспользовались. У нас же была, по моему, лишь одна подобная   возможность провести бои с F-5, после Вьетнама в ГНИКИ ВВС. 
   Данные о возможностях и ТТХ это одно, а возможность реального совместного пилртирования это другое. Можно реально определить предельные возможности пилотирования летательного аппарата средним строевым летчиком и исходя из этого строить тактические и пилотажные приемы ведения боя. 
   А по поводу предельных режимов и пилотажа  арабами МиГ-21 интересно написано в книжке Б. А. Орлова "Записки Летчика-Испытателя". 
    Как раз использование тяжелых, предельных режимов сирийцами у Мига уделялось повышенное внимание, не в пример нашим ВВС того времени.

----------


## МиГ-23

> - Умню спорол, зачёт. 
> Но "пятёрку" не получишь, из-за категоричности вот этого:
> 
> В войнах того времени, где БВБ был основным и главным видом боя, пилотажные характеристики самолётов имели намного большее значение, чем, например, сегодня. И, как выясняется, МиГ-21 имел в этом плане много недостатков в сравнении с Миражами и Фантомами.
> Отсюда:
> http://www.avia.ru/forum/6/0/6169936...71260_10.shtml
> Militarist: 
> 
> 'Shield of David' (1978) by M. Rubenstein & R. Goldman. 
> ...


Mike Spick, было из самых источников для российских самолетов он никогда не дает хороших мнения в отношении российских самолетов В компании он является автором, кто не любит российский авиапром 

Он имеет прекрасные книги для американских самолетов, однако он никогда не дает беспристрастные мнения о российских самолетах

----------


## Andreya

Любая журналистика, это тоже оружие, страшнее чем "сверхсамолет" F-22.

----------


## juky-puky

> Mike Spick, было из самых источников для российских самолетов он никогда не дает хороших мнения в отношении российских самолетов В компании он является автором, кто не любит российский авиапром 
> 
> Он имеет прекрасные книги для американских самолетов, однако он никогда не дает беспристрастные мнения о российских самолетах


- Если бы Вы только могли понять и оценить, какой вздор многие российские журналисты пишут сегодня про F-22!..  :Smile:

----------


## МиГ-23

> - Если бы Вы только могли понять и оценить, какой вздор многие российские журналисты пишут сегодня про F-22!..


Я должен сказать, я хотел бы читать русский очень хорошо, Однако я английский язык очень хорошо и я знаю, что западные журналисты редко отметить хорошую качества российского самолета, Признаюсь, несколько российских самолетов по сравнению с западными образцами 

Даже Тon Cooper, которая является одним из лучших авторов несколько раз он представит фотографии заявленных воздуха борьбы с победы в основном я рассмотреть, когда вы сравниваете российского самолета Вы должны спросить россиян, поскольку они знают свои самолеты лучше , чем все остальные, иногда многие западные авторы презирают МиГ поскольку они считают, что любая вещь, построенный русским хуже, чем любой самолет построен в Западном

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Представьте себе двух фехтовальщиков на дуэли, у которых примерно одинаковые шпаги. Но один до этого два года участвовал в войне, где чуть ни каждый день сражался этой шпагой насмерть, а другой махал ей в спортзале, где всё было не всерьёз.  Самолёт в БВБ - та же шпага.
> 1) Главным фактором неудач ВВС РККА в первые годы войны было наличие у немцев огромного двухгодичного опыта воздушных боёв с англичанами.
> 2) Второй фактор - отсутствие радиосвязи между советскими истребителями.
> 3) Третий фактор - масса руководящего народу в РККА была репрессирована в 1937-38 году. Выдвиженцы а) не успели набраться опыту; б) все боялись ответственности.
> 4) Не ставилась задача отработки техники  пилотирования на мастерском уровне (знаменитое "фигурять не будем").
> 5) Всё это на фоне отступления, дезорганизации, деморализации и огромных материальных и людских потерь, в том числе - потерь подготовленных лётчиков.


Хм.., а может создадим отдельную тему по этому вопросу?

----------


## juky-puky

Конечно, будет лучше, поскольку это большой отход от темы топика. Но это будет в высокой степени политизированная тема, и без этого там не обойтись...

----------


## juky-puky

> ... когда вы сравниваете российского самолета Вы должны спросить россиян, поскольку они знают свои самолеты лучше , чем все остальные, иногда многие западные авторы презирают МиГ поскольку они считают, что любая вещь, построенный русским хуже, чем любой самолет построен в Западном


- А подавляющее большинство россиян считают, что практически любой советский самолёт как минимум не хуже американского, а в большинстве случаев - лучше его!  :Biggrin:  
Зеркальная симметрия...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> - А подавляющее большинство россиян считают, что практически любой советский самолёт как минимум не хуже американского, а в большинстве случаев - лучше его!  
> Зеркальная симметрия...


А потому-что сравнение большинства типов американских и наших самолетов само по себе некорректно.
Отсюда и вытекают подобные мнения
что там с 50го года сравнивать можно
1) Сейбр и Миг-15
2) F-5 и Миг-21
3) F-16 и Миг-29
4) F-15 и Су-27, 
5) Орион с Ил-38
А с чем будем сравнивать Ту-16, Ил-28,Миг-25, SR-71, U-2, F-105  и так далее?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - А подавляющее большинство россиян считают, что практически любой советский самолёт как минимум не хуже американского, а в большинстве случаев - лучше его!  
> Зеркальная симметрия...


А что по этому поводу думает большинство американцев? :Rolleyes:

----------


## juky-puky

> А с чем будем сравнивать Ту-16, Ил-28,Миг-25, SR-71, U-2, F-105  и так далее?


- А то, что сравнить нельзя и сравнивать не надо. Этим, кстати, практически и не занимаются ни ни одном из форумов.

----------


## juky-puky

> А что по этому поводу думает большинство американцев?


- Американцы, естественно, считают, что всё американское - лучшее в мире!  :Smile:

----------


## МиГ-23

> - А подавляющее большинство россиян считают, что практически любой советский самолёт как минимум не хуже американского, а в большинстве случаев - лучше его!  
> Зеркальная симметрия...


Думаю, что они не зло, МиГ-15 была так хороша, как F-86, МиГ-21 не худший, чем F-104 и F-4, МиГ-23 была так хороша, как "Мираж" F1 и F-4E и Су-27 не худший, чем F-15. МиГ-31 не хуже F-14 и МиГ-29M так хороша, как F-18C

Однако мои сомнения были если для российских источников МиГ-23 не является полной заменой для МиГ-21 и, если для российских и Советских пилотов МиГ-23 был хуже МиГ-21 и не так хорошо, как МиГ-21 боев F-4.

И я хочу знать, если на русский и советских летчиков МиГ-23 хороший самолет, и самолет понравилось под

  читал в статьях, написанных Том Cooper, что сирийские МиГ-23 3уничтожены в борьбе с воздуха несколько Израиля A-4 и некоторые израильские и иранские F-4, но я не видел столько признание в русский источников или какое-нибудь доказательство за претензии

----------


## FLOGGER

> - А подавляющее большинство россиян считают, что практически любой советский самолёт как минимум не хуже американского, а в большинстве случаев - лучше его!  
> Зеркальная симметрия...


 Ну отчего же ты так думаешь? При всей моей любви  к советской авиации, я так не считаю.К большому моему сожалению. В чем-то, может,  и не хуже, но что касается авионики, экономичности двигателя, даже эргономики и много еше чего-то - тут, конечно, мы не на первом месте. Дальность полета всегда была нашим слабым местом. Сейчас разве что только Су-27 по этим параметрам лучше всего, что было до него. А вообще сравнивать самолеты, опираясь только на известные ЛТХ-это все равно, что вести бокс по переписке-бессмысленно. При всех равных условиях вряд ли можнно точно сказать, чем закончится бой. В арабо -израильском конфликте, я думаю ключевую роль сыграла все же организация проведения операции. Тут я согласен с Андреем, об этом  я тоже уже писал не один раз. Конечно же у еврейских летчиков подготовка была гораздо лучше, а уж организация-и говорить нечего. Трагедия с нашими МИГами-это вообще жуть какая-то, просто избиение. Да еще и не могут разобраться до сих пор , кто же погиб: Камнев или Каменев, и погиб ли!

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну отчего же ты так думаешь? При всей моей любви  к советской авиации, я так не считаю.К большому моему сожалению. В чем-то, может,  и не хуже, но что касается авионики, экономичности двигателя, даже эргономики и много еше чего-то - тут, конечно, мы не на первом месте. Дальность полета всегда была нашим слабым местом. Сейчас разве что только Су-27 по этим параметрам лучше всего, что было до него.


- Но ты же и не среднестатистический "парень с улицы", поэтому и не считаешь так, как считает ряд нормальных ребят. 



> А вообще сравнивать самолеты, опираясь только на известные ЛТХ-это все равно, что вести бокс по переписке-бессмысленно. При всех равных условиях вряд ли можнно точно сказать, чем закончится бой.


- Разумеется. Только война, даже небольшая, показывает, кто на что способен и чья боевая техника на что способна. Но там, разумеется, воюют комплексы, системы и сети. "один на один", "пара на пару", "звено на звено", группа на группу - всё это проверяют на учениях. Американцы тут тоже "впереди планеты всей" и достигли неслыханного для других уровня приближения к реальным боевым действиям - давно и упорно этим занимаются потому что. Я помню ещё лет 25 назад (если не больше) они стали пехотинцев оклеивать с головы до пят лентами с лазерными датчиками, и давать вместо винтовок их точные подобия, только "стреляющие" лазерными лучиками... Все попадания фиксировались и регистрировались. А сегодня уже суперкомп обсчитывает воздушное сражение где одновременно участвуют десятки самолётов и "поражённые" сразу получают команду на "вылет" из игры... В реальной войнушки имитации подобного рода дадут колоссальную пользу.



> В арабо -израильском конфликте, я думаю ключевую роль сыграла все же организация проведения операции. Тут я согласен с Андреем, об этом  я тоже уже писал не один раз. Конечно же у еврейских летчиков подготовка была гораздо лучше, а уж организация-и говорить нечего.


- Это - конечно, но не только. И техника тоже.



> Трагедия с нашими МИГами-это вообще жуть какая-то, просто избиение.


- Ты знаешь, а я вот как раз эту операцию "избиением" не считаю. Да, это была тщательно подготовленная, организованная и спланированная операция. Которая прошла как и предполагали её организаторы и участники. И лётчики там были отобраны очень хорошие. В результате советское командование тут же резко запретило участие советских лётчиков в подобных поединках (читал где-то, но не помню деталей).  
Но советские лётчики тоже были и отобраны тщательно и, я где-то читал, в ходе подготовки в СССР, получили до 1000 часов только воздушных боёв с лучшими инструкторами в специальной части. Но нельзя считать, ИМХО, тот случай избиением. Надо было бы посмотреть таких поединков с десяток - тогда можно cделать какие-то выводы.
Избиением можно считать "Битву над долиной Бекаа". И это было избиение именно потому, что там появился новый фактор - истребители 4-го поколения против истребителей 3-его, вдобавок, 3-е было представлено  МиГ-23, для роли воздушного бойца на фронте совершенно непригодного.
*Сейчас точно также представитель 5-го поколения F-22 дико избивает представителей 4-го поколения.* Но, насколько я понял, это ещё совершенно не прочувствовала широкая российская околоавиационная тусовка...  :Rolleyes:  



> Да еще и не могут разобраться до сих пор , кто же погиб: Камнев или Каменев, и погиб ли!


- Но есть же фамилия у лётчика МиГ-21, которого сбил Авиху Бен-Нун, над Нилом, весьма далеко от места, где бой начался. В этом участвовал и его оператор, это видел и лётчик Миража, летевший рядом, выполняется всегда при пуске ракет автоматически и фотоконтроль...

----------


## Юрий

Если качества МИГ-21 как перехватчика полностью раскрылись во
вьетнамской войне, то в октябрьской войне 1973 года на Ближнем Востоке он показал себя как отличный истребитель. В течение 18 суток войны над Голанскими высотами и Ливаном сирийскими летчиками было проведено 260 воздушных боев, в результате которых потери противника составили 105 самолетов, а собственные - 57. При исходном равенстве сил успехи были обусловлены прежде всего качественной подготовкой летного состава, которая проходила по специальной программе: детально изучался противник; в полном объеме усваивались возможности МИГ-21; осваивались элементы группового маневренного боя и пилотажа на критических режимах.  :Cool:  
http://lib.ru/NTL/WPK/russweapon.txt_Piece40.06

----------


## juky-puky

> ... в октябрьской войне 1973 года  в течение 18 суток войны над Голанскими высотами и Ливаном сирийскими летчиками было проведено 260 воздушных боев, в результате которых потери противника составили *105* самолетов, а собственные - *57*.


- "В результате чего сирийцы установили господство в воздухе".  
 Такой больший, а в сказки веришь.

----------


## Andreya

Я не берусь сравнивать счета воздушных побед сирийцев над евреями, или наоборот, в какой либо период противостояния (это такой "темный лес"), но то что сирийские строевые летчики освоили предельные режимыи пилотирования МиГ-21(критические углы атаки близкие к срывным, причем на разных, в том числе околонулевых скоростях, самых тяжелых для " хренового" двигателя, на разных высотах в том числе минимальных, убивая конечно ресурс, НО!!!) лучше чем другие пилоты в мире, в том числе и наши, это факт. Конечно, желание выжить в бою с сильным противник, заставит использовать предельные возможности техники. Но факт,что МиГ-21 позволял это делать и был в то время в ряду лучших истребителей БВБ, лично для меня неоспоримый.
   P.S. В то же время, я конечно согласен что бортовое оборудование МиГ-21, участвовавших в противоборствах, было бедновато по сравнению с соперниками. Ну, как говориться, "что имею то и введу".

----------


## Chizh

> ...
>      Вообще воздушный бой, уже, достаточно давно, трансформировался из чистого противоборства во что-то системное, где просто боевые качества самолета и летчика его пилотирующего являются одним из звеньев в цепи факторов влияющих на его исход.


Полностью согласен.

----------


## Chizh

> Если качества МИГ-21 как перехватчика полностью раскрылись во
> вьетнамской войне, то в октябрьской войне 1973 года на Ближнем Востоке он показал себя как отличный истребитель. В течение 18 суток войны над Голанскими высотами и Ливаном сирийскими летчиками было проведено 260 воздушных боев, в результате которых потери противника составили 105 самолетов, а собственные - 57. При исходном равенстве сил успехи были обусловлены прежде всего качественной подготовкой летного состава, которая проходила по специальной программе: детально изучался противник; в полном объеме усваивались возможности МИГ-21; осваивались элементы группового маневренного боя и пилотажа на критических режимах.  
> http://lib.ru/NTL/WPK/russweapon.txt_Piece40.06


Это вообще что-то не имеющее к реальности отношения.

----------


## Andreya

И я думаю реальное или мнимое превосходство F-22 над всеми и вся, о котором так горячо рассказывает PUKA, в силу сказанного выше о современном воздушном бое" достаточно скоро, еще при нашей, надеюсь, жизни, ну если не сойдет на нет, то станет весьма скромным. 
 Как в известном кинофильме сказал деревенский кузнец: "Если нашелся один человек, который смог какую-нибудь штуку сделать, то найдется и такой, который завсегда сможет эту штуку сломать". Осталось набраться терпения и немного подождать

----------


## juky-puky

> И я думаю реальное или мнимое превосходство F-22 над всеми и вся, о котором так горячо рассказывает PUKA, в силу сказанного выше о современном воздушном бое" достаточно скоро, еще при нашей, надеюсь, жизни, ну если не сойдет на нет, то станет весьма скромным.


- Ну, если ты проживёшь лет 90...  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## vovochka

> - Ну, если ты проживёшь лет 90...


А не надо лет 90,это уже сейчас видно.Что-же это вы со своими хвалеными вояками,супер оружием и всем,что ты изрекаешь,c хесбалой обкакались? Их там всего то пара тысяч,как я слышал.А дома и мосты крушить не ума,не ф-22 не нужно.Это можно и на Ан-2 сделать.Кстати в свое время америкосы и их ........(писать не буду,сам догадайся,а то Д.Скрибный опять меня сморщит) в захлеб нахваливали свой ф-117,но ты любитель бродить по интернету,почитай интервью с Сербским полковником Zoltan Dani,очень интересно.Это про то как хваленую невидимку простой советской ракетой (далеко не новой) завалили и про то, как натовская шобла своим высокоточным оружием по микроволновым печкам палила.Обхохочешься !!!! 
Отредактировано модератором

----------


## Д.Срибный

> писать не буду,сам догадайся,а то Д.Скрибный опять меня сморщит)


А Вы попробуйте вести дискуссию не оскорбляя собеседника, тогда Вас никто и не будет морщить. А пока Вам красная карточка за грубость.

----------


## FLOGGER

> [/CENTER]


Вот то-то и интересно, что старой. а не новой.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот то-то и интересно, что старой. а не новой.


- Завалили его с истребителя, МиГ-29, не новой ракетой, только Р-60... И фамилия этого лётчика-подполковника называлась... 
А из какого подполья после 7 лет гробового молчания вдруг вылез ракетчик - непонятно...  :Rolleyes:  Раньше ему лень было орден из рук Милошевича получить и звание Народного Героя Югославии, что ли? Спал-спал - вдруг нарисовался:  _"Вот он, я!  Сбиватель стелсов!"_  :Smile:

----------


## Andreya

Новая веселая тема: F-117, как "бревно Ленина" на первом коммунистическом субботнике. Бревно небольшое, а по мемуарам, несли его 150 человек. Так кто же завалил "мессер", а? Скажите на милость, по честном?

----------


## Nazar

> - Завалили его с истребителя, МиГ-29, не новой ракетой, только Р-60... И фамилия этого лётчика-подполковника называлась... 
> А из какого подполья после 7 лет гробового молчания вдруг вылез ракетчик - непонятно...  Раньше ему лень было орден из рук Милошевича получить и звание Народного Героя Югославии, что ли? Спал-спал - вдруг нарисовался:  _"Вот он, я!  Сбиватель стелсов!"_


Нет блин и это в Израиле лучше знают.  :Biggrin:  
 Илия Аризанов никогда и не утверждал, что сбил F-117, а только предпологал, что возможно это был F-117 И Героем Югославии он не стал и орден из рук Милошевича не получал,  так что красиво ты говоришь, но в пустую.
Тот F-117 о котором идет речь, был сбит комплексом С-125, ракетой В-601П  и станция обнаружения там допотопная стояла, у нас на кафедре такая была . И первая информация которая последовала после обнаружения обломков, была та , что сбит он был имено ПВО, но у вас там ведь всегда поперек сказать надо, неважно что , главное поперек. :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Новая веселая тема: F-117, как "бревно Ленина" на первом коммунистическом субботнике. Бревно небольшое, а по мемуарам, несли его 150 человек. Так кто же завалил "мессер", а? Скажите на милость, по честном?


- Бонопарт говорил: _"У победы 100 отцов, а поражение - всегда сирота"._

----------


## juky-puky

> ... но у вас там ведь всегда поперек сказать надо, неважно что , главное поперек.


- У меня кусок в горле застревает и пиво не наливается в стакан, если прошёл день, а я не возразил *Nazar*'у!   :Tongue:  
Ты можешь считать, что его сбили, увидев старым-престарым локатором и пустив по нему старую-престарую ракету. Тебе  - можно так считать. 
Потому, что тебе же в голову не придёт подумать: если такая старая и слабая рухлядь шутя обнаружила его - почему ему удалось сделать столько боевых вылетов и в Ираке и здесь, минуя РЛС гоаааздо более мощные!
Но поскольку такой вопрос в твою голову не забредёт даже по пьяне, - продолжай считать,  как считал...  :Biggrin:

----------


## vovochka

> - 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Завалили его с истребителя, МиГ-29, не новой ракетой, только Р-60... И фамилия этого лётчика-подполковника называлась...
> 			
> 		
> 
> А из какого подполья после 7 лет гробового молчания вдруг вылез ракетчик - непонятно...  Раньше ему лень было орден из рук Милошевича получить и звание Народного Героя Югославии, что ли? Спал-спал - вдруг нарисовался:  _"Вот он, я!  Сбиватель стелсов!"_


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-117_Nighthawk

Р-60?С Миг-29?Так значит это второй.А говориш потери не скрывают.

----------


## Andreya

Честно говоря, мне уже безразлично кто конкретно его сбил, меня радует что "Хромого гоблина" сбивали уже несколько раз на двух ТВД. Это уже хорошая статистика, что его можно бить. Если его сбили из рогатки, будем сбивать из рогатки(шЮтка).
    Но я думая что информация о том кто его все таки завалил, в нескольких случаях, имеется достаточно достоверная. Это же не времена первой оборона Севастополя 1870 года, агрессия пртив Югославии и Ирака(первая Буря) произошли совсем недавно .

----------


## Nazar

> - У меня кусок в горле застревает и пиво не наливается в стакан, если прошёл день, а я не возразил *Nazar*'у!


Ты главное смотри не подавись, а то потерять в твоем лице такого широкого специалиста , все-равно что слуха лишиться.

То что может прийти мне в голову, тебе поседевшим мозгом уже не уразуметь, 
На вот, почитай что пишут твои заокеанские товарищи
Официальный сайт самолета F-117
http://www.f-117a.com/
Ну а если вдруг трудно станет, когда пиво в стакан наливаться начнет, на тебе прямую ссылку
http://www.f-117a.com/Javaframe.html





Красивые картинки правда ? :Tongue:  , жаль только  товарищь которого завалили пожелал остаться неизвестным.

Юкки пей меньше пива и главное ешь меньше мяса, в твоем возрасте это может быть вредно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки пей меньше пива и главное ешь меньше мяса, в твоем возрасте это может быть вредно.


- Ты папе своему советы давай - что есть и сколько пить. Или он моложе меня и ему всё не вредно?  :Tongue:

----------


## Nazar

> - Ты папе своему советы давай - что есть и сколько пить. Или он моложе меня и ему всё не вредно?


Ну вот видишь, ты тут говоришь что мне можно что нельзя, я тебе советы даю ( дельные кстати :Biggrin:  ), так что все по честному.
А если про папу интересно, так не пьет он, даже пиво, летает все еще в свои 55. А что это ты о папе о моем поговорить решил? По существу вопроса больше нечего сказать?

----------


## juky-puky

Итак:
Suddenly, a Russian made SA-3 Neva Surface to Air Missile (SAM) exploded very close to the F-117A at about 8:15 PM local time (2:15 PM EST). The blast caused enough damage to #806 that the aircraft went out of control. The pilot inside #806 stated he experienced "enormous" negative G-forces, potentially as high as five times the force of gravity.

Однако, есть нюанс: говорилось, что лётчик не получил предупреждения об облучении до того, как раздался взрыв. Что совершенно невозможно, потому, что система наведения ЗУР С-125 - радиокомандная, цель нужно держать в луче и лётчик F-117 обязательно получил бы об этом информацию. Как же тогда наводили по нему ракету тёмной ночью?
http://pvo.guns.ru/s125/s125.htm
Вот поэтому дядька генерал и говорит, что _мы знаем, в чём дело, но вам не скажем_:
On April 20, Maj. Gen. Bruce Carlson (Note: a former F-117A pilot himself) officially stated "We are fairly confident we know what happened that caused the loss of this airplane, but I am not prepared to divulge it". He said the Pentagon's investigation was not finished but that "an act of God and loss of consciousness by the pilot" had been ruled out as reasons for the crash. 
Версия со сбитием F-117 ЗУР С-125 "шита белыми нитками" и критики не выдерживает. Но, судя по всему, и американцам удобнее признать её, чем то, что в их штабе НАТО шуровала российская разведка...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chizh

> Честно говоря, мне уже безразлично кто конкретно его сбил, меня радует что "Хромого гоблина" сбивали уже несколько раз на двух ТВД.


Кроме факта сбития в Югославии, остальное неподтвержденные слухи, не более.

----------


## Chizh

> Официальный сайт самолета F-117
> http://www.f-117a.com/


Это все-таки любительский сайт.

Официальный сайт USAF:
http://www.af.mil/

Ну еще сайт разработчика:
http://www.lockheedmartin.com/wms/fi...34&ti=0&sc=400

----------


## Nazar

> Однако, есть нюанс: говорилось, что лётчик не получил предупреждения об облучении до того, как раздался взрыв. 
> Версия со сбитием F-117 ЗУР С-125 "шита белыми нитками" и критики не выдерживает. Но, судя по всему, и американцам удобнее признать её, чем то, что в их штабе НАТО шуровала российская разведка...


Ссылку не покажешь где это говорилось? То-есть я так понял он вообще не получал предупреждения о радиолокационном облучении ?
Дело было действительно в темноте, около 23 часов по Москве.
Ну про белые нитки понятно , 99%  :Tongue:  
Объясни неумному, как разведка могла поспособствовать уничтожению F-117&
Кстати вот что заявил Балуевский сразу после уничтожения Стелса



> (18:08) Представитель российского Генштаба отказался сообщить, каким оружием югославская армия сбила в воскресенье под Белградом американский самолет-невидимку "Cтелс" /F-117/. "Если я вам скажу, завтра, может послезавтра следующй "стелс" не собьют", - сказал сегодня на пресс-конференции в пресс-центре МИД РФ начальник Главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил генерал-полковник Юрий Балуевский, отвечая на вопросы журналистов. (ИТАР-ТАСС)


Сергеев сказал вот что



> (10:57) Истребитель-бомабрдировщик F-117, построенный с использованием технологии "стелс", был сбит ПВО Югославии, которая оснащена российской установкой "Куб". Это сегодня подтвердил журналистам министр обороны РФ Игорь Сергеев. (ИТАР-ТАСС)


А вот что заявили в тот-же день б чуть позже



> 13:59) Военное руководство НАТО опасается, что технология создания "невидимого для радаров" бомбардировщика "F-117" находится в распоряжении российских специалистов. Об этом сообщила сегодня лондонская газета "Дейли телеграф", комментируя заявление сербского государственного телевидения, согласно которому "технологии разработок для "F-117" уже более не являются секретом".
> По имеющимся здесь данным, бомбардировщик, стоимостью в 30 миллионов долларов, был сбит ракетным комплексом российского производства. (ИТАР-ТАСС)


А вот очевидцы говорили, что перед уничтожением самолета,  его полет сопровождался огнем из зениток и пуском ракет ПВО.
Так что о Миг-29 ни слова нет нигде.

----------


## Nazar

> Это все-таки любительский сайт.
> 
> Официальный сайт USAF:
> http://www.af.mil/
> 
> Ну еще сайт разработчика:
> http://www.lockheedmartin.com/wms/fi...34&ti=0&sc=400


будьте любезны версии с официальных сайтов  :Tongue:  , искать лень
Иногда на любительских сайтах присутствует более достоверная информация, нежели на официальных.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ссылку не покажешь где это говорилось?


- Надо смотреть в поисковиках.



> То-есть я так понял он вообще не получал предупреждения о радиолокационном облучении?


- Дык, в том-то всё и дело! *А этого просто не может быть, если он был в луче РЛС слежения за целью.*



> Дело было действительно в темноте, около 23 часов по Москве.
> Ну про белые нитки понятно , 99%  
> Объясни неумному, как разведка могла поспособствовать уничтожению F-117&


- Да уж сто раз повторял эту историю:
Одна из российских разведок подкупила какого-то унтера из штаба НАТО, непосредственно задействованого в тамошних бумажных делах и он продал им копии плановых таблиц, где указывалось время, маршруты и профили полётов F-117-ых. В самой Югославии была заблаговременно отобрана группа из 5-6 лучших лётчиков-истребителей, которые не участвовали в других боевых действиях по перехвату натовских самолётов, а только охотились за F-117. Получив информацию, один из этой группы вылетел в ожидаемый квадрат, на МиГ-29, не включая БРЛС. И ему повезло - с относительно небольшого расстояния он сумел его увидеть, подошёл сзади на расстояние несколько сот метров, не включая БРЛС (поэтому и лётчик F-117 ни о чём не подозревал), используя ОЛС, пустил ракеты с ТГС (вроде - Р-60).  С такого расстояния ГСН захватили двигатели и F-117 был поражён.
Всё.  



> Кстати вот что заявил Балуевский сразу после уничтожения Стелса: Цитата:
> (18:08) Представитель российского Генштаба отказался сообщить, каким оружием югославская армия сбила в воскресенье под Белградом американский самолет-невидимку "Cтелс" /F-117/. "Если я вам скажу, завтра, может послезавтра следующй "стелс" не собьют", - сказал сегодня на пресс-конференции в пресс-центре МИД РФ начальник Главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил генерал-полковник Юрий Балуевский, отвечая на вопросы журналистов. (ИТАР-ТАСС)


-  Козе понятно: сменят маршруты и время - и все дела. И хрен поймаешь. *Именно это и подтверждает истребительную версию.* А в версию с ЗРК я не верю. Это для лохов.



> Сергеев сказал вот что: Цитата:
> (10:57) Истребитель-бомабрдировщик F-117, построенный с использованием технологии "стелс", был сбит ПВО Югославии, которая оснащена российской установкой "Куб". Это сегодня подтвердил журналистам министр обороны РФ Игорь Сергеев. (ИТАР-ТАСС)


- Абсолютно обоснованная деза - притупить бдительность врага. А Балуевский фактически проболтался, тщеславие - страшная штука... 



> А вот что заявили в тот-же день б чуть позже: Цитата:
> 13:59) Военное руководство НАТО опасается, что технология создания "невидимого для радаров" бомбардировщика "F-117" находится в распоряжении российских специалистов. Об этом сообщила сегодня лондонская газета "Дейли телеграф", комментируя заявление сербского государственного телевидения, согласно которому "технологии разработок для "F-117" уже более не являются секретом".
> По имеющимся здесь данным, бомбардировщик, стоимостью в 30 миллионов долларов, был сбит ракетным комплексом российского производства. (ИТАР-ТАСС)


- Обломки F-117-го, естественно, сразу оказались в московских военных НИИ. А про подтверждение американцами версии с ЗРК - для них позорно, что в их штабе оказался предатель. А версия с ЗРК помогает сохранить лицо - "да, на войне бывает всё, любой самолёт может быть сбит". 



> А вот очевидцы говорили, что перед уничтожением самолета,  его полет сопровождался огнем из зениток и пуском ракет ПВО.


- Угу. А ещё из пулемётов!  Слышал выражение _"врёт как очевидец"_ ?  :Rolleyes:  



> Так что о Миг-29 ни слова нет нигде.


- А мне это приснилось?!  :Biggrin:  
http://www.army.lv/index.php?s=563&id=132&v=2
27 марта в 20.45 ВВС США потеряли малозаметный ударный самолет F-117 к-на К.Двилли. После некоторой заминки пресс-служба НАТО объявила о том, что самолет сбит ракетой ЗРК С-125 советского производства. Министр обороны России И.Сергеев, комментируя случай, сказал, что уничтожил "стелс" расчет ЗРК -Квадрат", другие российские источники говорили о комплексе "Стрела-10". *По югославской версии, F-117 сбил летчик 127-й эскадрильи Г.Дьюкач на МиГ-29.* Он обнаружил противника визуально и поразил первой же УР малой дальности.
  Чего ж ещё-то?  :Wink:  
http://win.www.airwar.ru/history/loc.../mig29yug.html
Настоящим шоком для Америки стало уничтожение на третьи сутки боевых действий самолета F-117A (летчик - капитан Кен Двили), сбитого в ночном воздушном бою в 32 км от Белграда югославским истребителем МИГ-29. По всей видимости, события разворачивались следующим образом: в 20.45 подполковник Гвоздень Дьюкач, перехватил и сбил малозаметный ударный самолет Локхид Мартин F-117A "Найтхоук". *По словам сербского летчика, "Стелс" был уничтожен ночью после его визуального обнаружения первой же ракетой класса "воздух - воздух" (очевидно, Р-60М с ТГС). По словам американского летчика, удар произошел совершенно неожиданно, без срабатывания системы оповещения*, и он "не помнит, как рванул кольцо катапульты". Семь часов спустя поисковая группа американских командос нашла летчика в укрытии, где он скрывался от югославской полиции, и доставила его на авиабазу Авиана (северная Италия).

----------


## Nazar

> Настоящим шоком для Америки стало уничтожение на третьи сутки боевых действий самолета F-117A (летчик - капитан Кен Двили), сбитого в ночном воздушном бою в 32 км от Белграда югославским истребителем МИГ-29. По всей видимости, события разворачивались следующим образом: в 20.45 подполковник Гвоздень Дьюкач, перехватил и сбил малозаметный ударный самолет Локхид Мартин F-117A "Найтхоук". *По словам сербского летчика, "Стелс" был уничтожен ночью после его визуального обнаружения первой же ракетой класса "воздух - воздух" (очевидно, Р-60М с ТГС). По словам американского летчика, удар произошел совершенно неожиданно, без срабатывания системы оповещения*, и он "не помнит, как рванул кольцо катапульты". Семь часов спустя поисковая группа американских командос нашла летчика в укрытии, где он скрывался от югославской полиции, и доставила его на авиабазу Авиана (северная Италия).


Так каким источникам верить, если даже фамилии югослава не совпадают, в одних Гвоздень Дьюкач , в других Илия Аризанов, время в одном 20.45 по местному, в других около 23 часов по местному времени?
Как летчик темной, как ты выразился , ночью с нескольких сот метров определил тип самолета, если он мог видеть в лучшем случае АНО Стелса.
Короче пока кто-нибудь  :Tongue:  не даст точную информацию о этом инциденте, спорить безполезно, обе версии имеют право на существование. А если , допустим , предположить , что у него отказала система оповещения о излучении , или по какой-то причине он решил доложить, что оповещения не было?

----------


## Mogol

Как известно, уже на ЗРК С-125М1 введена аппаратура телевизионно - оптического визирования и сопровождения "Карат-2", позволявшая применять комплекс в пассивном режиме. Югославы, как где-то сообщалось, встроили в эту систему тепловизор, якобы голландский фирмы "Филлипс", это могло позволить им применять комплекс в пассивном режиме даже ночью, когда и сбили F-117.
 Вообще шумиха по поводу сбития F-117 непонятна. Несбиваемых самолетов нет, "неведимка" же полностью оправдал все возлагавшиеся на него надежды. Он оказался способен эффективно "работать" в условиях не полностью подавленной ПВО противника благодаря малой ЭПР, снижавшей (а вовсе не исключающей) дальность его обнаружения и малой ИК-сигнатуре. 
 "Стелсы" и в Ираке, и в Югославии показали себя хорошо, большая часть ударов по стратегическим объектам - дело их бомб. В деле "сбития" же американцы попались в ловушку собственной пропаганды - "несбиваемый" самолет лежит у ног каких-то сербов, картинка сильная :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> будьте любезны версии с официальных сайтов  , искать лень


А на официальных, кроме факта сбития обычно никаких подробностей не указывают.

----------


## Chizh

> Как известно, уже на ЗРК С-125М1 введена аппаратура телевизионно - оптического визирования и сопровождения "Карат-2", позволявшая применять комплекс в пассивном режиме. Югославы, как где-то сообщалось, встроили в эту систему тепловизор, якобы голландский фирмы "Филлипс", это могло позволить им применять комплекс в пассивном режиме даже ночью, когда и сбили F-117.


Мне тоже версия с ЗРК С-125 видится наиболее правдоподобной и обоснованной.

----------


## Nazar

> А на официальных, кроме факта сбития обычно никаких подробностей не указывают.


Не читал по ссылкам, но неужели не указывают средство уничтожения или причину потери техники.? :Eek:

----------


## Chizh

> Не читал по ссылкам, но неужели не указывают средство уничтожения или причину потери техники.?


На основном сайте сейчас я не нашел заметки про сбитие F-117, хотя несколько лет назад я ее находил.

Нашел новость про лекцию сбитого пилота Dale Zelko в национальном музее USAF. В новости говорится о причастности к инциденту системы Земля-Воздух.
http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/new...p?id=123027457

----------


## FLOGGER

Темку не могли бы припомнить, уважаемые?

----------


## juky-puky

> Так каким источникам верить, если даже фамилии югослава не совпадают, в одних Гвоздень Дьюкач , в других Илия Аризанов, время в одном 20.45 по местному, в других около 23 часов по местному времени?


- Мне не попадался Илия Аризанов, сбивающий F-117. Там было сказано, что он поднялся н перехват большой группе вражеских самолётов и геройски был сбит. 



> Как летчик темной, как ты выразился , ночью с нескольких сот метров определил тип самолета


- Ночью иногда луна светит и за облаками можно очень много кой-чего разглядеть - особенно на сравнительно небольшом расстоянии.



> если он мог видеть в лучшем случае АНО Стелса.


- Ты, типа, прибалдел?  Включённые АНО *в боевом полёте?!*  :Smile:   А ещё с пьянством борешься... 



> Короче пока кто-нибудь  не даст точную информацию о этом инциденте, спорить безполезно, обе версии имеют право на существование.


- А ещё сын лётчика... 



> А если , допустим , предположить , что у него отказала система оповещения о излучении


- Маловероятно. Там хорошо пропаивают контакты...  



> ... или по какой-то причине он решил доложить, что оповещения не было?


- Зачем бы ему врать? Наоборот: чтобы подыграть официальной версии про ЗРК, ему нужно было как раз соврать, что система его предупреждала!

----------


## juky-puky

> Как известно, уже на ЗРК С-125М1 введена аппаратура телевизионно - оптического визирования и сопровождения "Карат-2", позволявшая применять комплекс в пассивном режиме. Югославы, как где-то сообщалось, встроили в эту систему тепловизор, якобы голландский фирмы "Филлипс", это могло позволить им применять комплекс в пассивном режиме даже ночью, когда и сбили F-117.


- Во-первых, F-117 в ИК-диапазоне примерно в 50 раз менее заметен, чем обычный истребитель.
Во-вторых, очень узкое поле зрение при достаточном увеличении у этих приборов - как узнать, когда и на какой участок неба прибор направить?
В-третьих, почему сначала югославы озвучили версию про МиГ-29 и указали фамилию пилота (Сербия сегодня - не КНДР - любой журналист может приехать туда и поговорить с этим пилотом), а спустя 7 лет, из ниоткуд вылез офицер-ракетчик с криком: "Это я сбил F-117!".  Смешно. В подвале он 7 лет прятался? 
В-четвёртых, цитатка из Балуевского, что привёл *Nazar* - оччень информативна!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> - Мне не попадался Илия Аризанов, сбивающий F-117. Там было сказано, что он поднялся н перехват большой группе вражеских самолётов и геройски был сбит.


То-есть если, в каком-то из твоих источников , тебе не попадался Илия Аризанов , то памятуя о 99% б мы твое мнение как обычно считаем верным ?



> - Ты, типа, прибалдел?  Включённые АНО *в боевом полёте?!*   А ещё с пьянством борешься... 
> 
> !


А я тебе и сказал в лучшем случае, летчик мог увидеть АНО самолета , а не сам самолет, как ты выразился темной ночью , сказал бы светлой луной ночью и я бы не придерался. А  что и как делается во время боевой службы меня учита не надо, я хоть и на флоте , но в отличии от тебя на боевую службу ходил, а не теорией в училище занимался.



> - А ещё сын лётчика...


А это здесь причем? Или у тебя зависть что-ли к отцу, что ты мне его постоянно вспоминаешь.  Я при встрече ему обязательно передам привет от училищного штурмана.



> - Маловероятно. Там хорошо пропаивают контакты...  
> 
> -


 И все всегда по-этому у них работает замечательно и отказов не бывает и самолеты не падают . :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  



> Зачем бы ему врать? Наоборот: чтобы подыграть официальной версии про ЗРК, ему нужно было как раз соврать, что система его предупреждала


Что-же он не подыграл? или не знал официальную версию.

----------


## Nazar

> Во-вторых, очень узкое поле зрение при достаточном увеличении у этих приборов - как узнать, когда и на какой участок неба прибор направить?
> В-третьих, почему сначала югославы озвучили версию про МиГ-29 и указали фамилию пилота (Сербия сегодня - не КНДР - любой журналист может приехать туда и поговорить с этим пилотом), а спустя 7 лет, из ниоткуд вылез офицер-ракетчик с криком: "Это я сбил F-117!".  Смешно. В подвале он 7 лет прятался? 
> В-четвёртых, цитатка из Балуевского, что привёл *Nazar* - оччень информативна!


Да где семь лет-то прошло? что ты несешь? :Mad:  
Если уже на следующий день говорили что сбит он был ЗРК
То что Сербия не КНДР это понятно, странно я думал ты СССР назовешь, что-же ты в ветке о KAL 007, не говорил , что Россия это не СССР и каждый может приехать и поговорить с водолазами?

----------


## juky-puky

> Да где семь лет-то прошло? что ты несешь?


- Восемь лет - с момента события, что тут неясно? 



> Если уже на следующий день говорили что сбит он был ЗРК


- Ты же прочёл *югославскую официальную* версию про самолёт! А славный офицер-ракетчик нрисовался только в прошлом году. Произведя немалую сенсацию своим появлением и заявлением. 
*Надо бы выяснить - кто же из них награждён: лётчик или ракетчик?!*  :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> То-есть если, в каком-то из твоих источников , тебе не попадался Илия Аризанов , то памятуя о 99% б мы твое мнение как обычно считаем верным?


- Я тебе привёл ссылку, где фигурирует Гвоздень Дьюкач. 
Ты приведи ссылку, где фигурирует Илия Ализаров? Тогда я начну дальше искать, выяснять - кто есть ху?



> А  что и как делается во время боевой службы меня учита не надо, я хоть и на флоте , но в отличии от тебя на боевую службу ходил, а не теорией в училище занимался.


- У-тю-тю!  :Smile:   Скоко кораблей противника потопил, боевой офицер?!  :Biggrin:  



> А это здесь причем? Или у тебя зависть что-ли к отцу, что ты мне его постоянно вспоминаешь.


- Да Боже упаси! Просто ты так много о нём рассказывал... Вот я и напоминаю, что ты по всем  вопросам, вызывающим сомнение, можешь у папки консультацию получить. И скорее всего, он вот в этом месте с тобой не согласится.  :Tongue:  



> Я при встрече ему обязательно передам привет от училищного штурмана.


- От *лётчика*, боевой морской офицер, пора бы, мля, запомнить...



> И все всегда по-этому у них работает замечательно и отказов не бывает и самолеты не падают .


- Падают, конечно. Но - реже. 



> Что-же он не подыграл? или не знал официальную версию.


- Вероятно, его никто об этом не просил. И он рассказал как было. "Честность - лучшая политика", - когда-нибудь вся шелуха опадёт, и все детали будут восстановлены. Поэтому лётчик  F-117, помятуя об этом, и рассказывал так, как оно было. Чтобы потом дурачком не выглядеть, через годы и десятилетия...
Я так думаю.

----------


## Nazar

> - Восемь лет - с момента события, что тут неясно? 
> 
> - Ты же прочёл *югославскую официальную* версию про самолёт! А славный офицер-ракетчик нрисовался только в прошлом году. Произведя немалую сенсацию своим появлением и заявлением. 
> *Надо бы выяснить - кто же из них награждён: лётчик или ракетчик?!*


Неясно то , что-ты сказал , что ракетчик появился только через семь лет, тогда как версия с ЗРК рассматривалась уже на следующий день.
 А если-бы не появился ни летчик ни ракетчик, что тогда ?
Да мало-ли почему он только в прошлом году появился ? И какую сенсацию он произвел, если еще раз тебе повторяю, версия с ЗРК рассматривалась сразу-же. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> - От *лётчика*, боевой морской офицер, пора бы, мля, запомнить...
> 
> -


Прости великодушно, от летчика.

----------


## juky-puky

> Неясно то , что-ты сказал , что ракетчик появился только через семь лет, тогда как версия с ЗРК рассматривалась уже на следующий день.
>  А если-бы не появился ни летчик ни ракетчик, что тогда ?
> Да мало-ли почему он только в прошлом году появился ? И какую сенсацию он произвел, если еще раз тебе повторяю, версия с ЗРК рассматривалась сразу-же.


- Надоело мне это пустейшее толчение воды в ступе. Я, как умел, объяснил, почему версия с МиГ-29 мне кажется намного более убедительной, привёл все имевшиеся аргументы,  больше мне на эту тему добавить нечего. Кто-то может считать, что любая старая рухлядь может щёлкать стелсы как орехи, потому, что там доблестный сербский офицер на свою зарплату поставил тепловизор "Филипс" который позволяет ночью найти чёрную кошку в тёмной комнате, при том, что никто понятия не имеет, в каком углу её искать?..  :Tongue:  
Вера - штука иррациональная, об неё вдребезги разбиваются самые несокрушимые аргументы...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> - ночью найти чёрную кошку в тёмной комнате, при том, что никто понятия не имеет, в каком углу её искать?..


Но ВВС то по твоей версии знали где его искать, а ты говоришь никто.
Ладно, разговор дествительно пустой, зато хоть пар выпустили. :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

> Темку не могли бы припомнить, уважаемые?


Уже вряд ли

----------


## Igor_k

Осталось пройтись по вооружению,но это-в ближайшем будущем

----------


## Niki1979

:Smile:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Forger

Болгарский брат, откуда это фото? Кто сбил Ф-16?

----------


## Nazar

> Болгарский брат, откуда это фото? Кто сбил Ф-16?


Забавно, о F-16 вопрос возник ( несмотря на то что они сбивались) , а о В-2 нет . :Tongue:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Забавно, о F-16 вопрос возник ( несмотря на то что они сбивались) , а о В-2 нет .


А почему решили, что В-2 сбивались? "Наскальные" рисунки еще ни о чем не говорят, это может быть просто мечта. Там еще и ф-117 нарисован...

----------


## Niki1979

Те рисунки - на двери какого то КП ЗРК С-125, той батареи которая сбила Ф-117. Дело в том что этот сербский ПВО-шник - тов. Золтан был показан по телевидению (смотрел в сети), взял свой дневник из те времена и сказал "..мы тоже попали и в Б-2, однако не можем этого доказать". Они  сбили также и Ф-16 - отломки показали.

----------


## Nazar

> А почему решили, что В-2 сбивались? "Наскальные" рисунки еще ни о чем не говорят, это может быть просто мечта. Там еще и ф-117 нарисован...


а я и не говорю, что сбивали В-2 ,  это абсурд. Но вот F-16 сбивался .
 А сказаное мной - это ирония такая. :Redface:

----------


## Igor_k

Все-таки,хочу закончить про Миг-23,а точнее -его вооружение.Про пушку писать не буду,т.к. не знаю.За Как бык поссал пускай ответит автор фразы,тем более,что его как раз должны на днях выпустить.Ракета Р-60 на Миг-23,повторюсь,на мой взгляд -ошибка.100-200кг экономии веса не стоят потери эффективности.Уж лучше уменьшить дальность.Кстати,даже убрав крыльевые топбаки по 400л,все равно получим дальность без ПТБ лучше,чем у завоевателя превосходства над дальним приводом.Может кто-нибудь прикинет,на сколько при этом уменьшится взл.вес самолета?

----------


## Igor_k

На МЛД,как известно,уже поставили Р-73.По отзывам летчиков -совсем другое дело.Но нашлемка,что было бы логично,так и не появилась.(да и не на всех 29-х она была).При советах Р-73 на экспорт не поставлялась,так что сравнить эффективность невозможно.

----------


## Mogol

> На МЛД,как известно,уже поставили Р-73.По отзывам летчиков -совсем другое дело.Но нашлемка,что было бы логично,так и не появилась.(да и не на всех 29-х она была).При советах Р-73 на экспорт не поставлялась,так что сравнить эффективность невозможно.


 Р-73Э поставлялась на экспорт, по крайней мере МиГ-29 ГДР и Югославии вооружены ей были. Эта ракета применялась и в боях, по крайней мере в 1999 г. в Югославии. Про то, что при принятии Р-60 на вооружение "потеряли в эффективности" по сравнению с чем - с Р-13 что ли? Но Р-13 точно так же могла применяться с тех же МиГ-23.

----------


## Niki1979

А по крайней мере Р-60 можно подвесить по две на пилон  :Wink:  .

----------


## Igor_k

Я неточно выразился.На мой взгляд,следовало до появления Р-73 раскручивать дальше Р-13 или сделать упрощенную Р-73(наподобие Иглы и Иглы-1),в весогабаритах Р-13,но,разумеется,с большей эффективностью.Р-73 в Югославии -Вы уверены?Вроде как раз писали о Р-60М.Хотя тут спорить не буду.
Теперь о главном калибре.О Р-24 где-то на форумах проскакивало очень положительная оценка.Но действительно ее довели,или она просто лучше,чем Р-23 -хз.Более-менее достоверно известно,что Р-24-ми в Афгане было сбито 2 иранских Чинука.Кстати,задача достаточно нетривиальная,учитывая,что пуски были произведены сдальности 7-8км,высоты 7км по вертолетам на преступно-малой высоте.Том Купер также упоминает несколько побед с помощью Р-23/24.
В своей статье А.Младенов определяет дальность Р-24Т  на больших высотах в 20км в ЗПС и 12км в ППС.У меня другая информация.По отзыву одного авторитетного летчика,24Т как раз и создавалась для атаки в ППС,где ее дальность в 2раза больше.По его словам,однажды ему удалось сбить в ППС Ла-17 с дальности за 30км.Кроме того,есть свидетельства пилотов Миг-25,что при полете в стратосфере Р-40ТД выдает команду ПР(пуск разрешаю) раеьше,чем 40РД.Головы,напомню,стоят те же.Но,возможно,Младенов имел в виду практическую дальность на высотах 9-10км.На этом все.Жду поправок/дополнений/опровержений

----------


## Mogol

Я привел фотографию - МиГ-29 с опознавательными знаками ВВС Югославии и видны ракеты, подвешенные под его крылом - 2 Р-27, 2 Р-73, 2 Р-60. Р-73 применялась в Югославии, по крайней мере все победы на которые претендуют сербские летчики, ну может быть за исключением F-117, одержаны этой ракетой, у НАТОвцев главный "герой" AIM-120.
 Р-13 (К-13) вполне буднично модифицировали - Р-13М приняли на вооружение 3 января 1974 г., потом была модификация Р-13М1, то есть работы над Р-60 и Р-13 велись в одно и то же время. Все закончилось тогда, когда глубокая модификация "русского "Сайдуиндера"  К-14 проиграла на конкурсе Р-73 и командование решило, что Р-73 займет нишу Р-13 в вооружении истребителей. Р-60 считалась и считается до сих пор ракетой несколько другой "ниши", потому и остается на вооружении.

----------


## Chizh

> В своей статье А.Младенов определяет дальность Р-24Т  на больших высотах в 20км в ЗПС и 12км в ППС.У меня другая информация.По отзыву одного авторитетного летчика,24Т как раз и создавалась для атаки в ППС,где ее дальность в 2раза больше.По его словам,однажды ему удалось сбить в ППС Ла-17 с дальности за 30км.


Дальность пуска тепловых ракет в первую очередь определяется дальностью захвата ГСН.
В зависимости от режима двигателей цели, ракурса цели, высоты полета, состояния атмосферы дальность захвата может варьироватся в очень широких пределах.

Например, дальность захвата ГСН ракеты Р-24Т.

Самолет F-16, высота 5000 м, режим двигателей ПМГ:
в ППС - 3 км;
в ЗПС - 25 км.

Самолет SR-71, высота 20 км, скорость 3М:
в ППС - 49 км;
в ЗПС ~150 км.

Вертолет UH-1, малая высота.
в ППС - 1,9 км;
с боку - 2,6 км.

----------


## Chizh

> ...Кроме того,есть свидетельства пилотов Миг-25,что при полете в стратосфере Р-40ТД выдает команду ПР(пуск разрешаю) раеьше,чем 40РД.


Не удивительно.
В стратосфере, да по "горячей" цели дальность захвата ИК ГСН значительно превышает энергетические возможности ракеты.

----------


## Forger

стати, будучи в Белграде с оогромным удовольствием приобрел кусок обшивки Ф-117 в музее. Теперь висит в моем кабинете. Сербы еще торгуют кусками Ф-16. Кажется 20 евро - кусочек. Мне сделали скидку до 15 евро, узнав, что я русский

----------


## Igor_k

Андрей,больше нет данных по Р-24Т?Интересно сравнить,например,тот же F-16,но на форсаже,или с Фантомом с его одноконтурными движками.Кстати,и упомянутый Ла-17 летел не в стратосфере(хотя случай.конечно,нетипичный)

----------


## Chizh

Смотри  почту.

----------


## Igor_k

Ну что,Юки не отзывается?Ну значит,убедил я его(смайлик)

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну что, Юки не отзывается? Ну значит, убедил я его (смайлик)


- ????? Где??  :Eek:

----------


## Igor_k

Да я шучу.Неужели я буду покушаться на 4-й принцип научного вудуизма?Лучше скажите,насколько отличаются по"горячести" одно- и двухконтурные двигатели?

----------


## juky-puky

> Да я шучу. Неужели я буду покушаться на 4-й принцип научного вудуизма?


- И в самом деле!  :Biggrin:  



> Лучше скажите, насколько отличаются по"горячести" одно- и двухконтурные двигатели?


- Сразу оговариваем, что форсажные камеры не задействованы, поскольку у подавляющего (если не абсолютного) большинства ДТРДФ они охватывают оба контура, например двигатель F101-GE-102 самолёта В-1В, со степенью двухконтурности 2:



Чем больше степень двухконтурности. тем холоднее суммарная температура выходящих газов. Например, у двигателя самолёта А-10 TF34-GE-100 степень двухконтурности *6.42*!
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/engines/tf34-100.html
Посмотри, сколько у него дисков турбины первого  каскада компрессора (компрессора низкого давления, вентилятора) - второй каскад турбины. На каждой ступени турбины срабатывается очередная часть тепловой энергии, превращаясь в работу по вращению вентилятора и температура на каждой ступени падает скачком. А там пять или шесть дисков. На последней температура совсем невелика по сравнению с  первоначальной, ИМХО, остаётся - градусов 350-400 по Цельсию. Плюс смешивается с в шесть раз большим количеством воздуха внешнего контура. Поэтому ракете с тепловой головкой увидеть такой двигатель намного труднее, чем, например, Р-195, двигатель Су-25, у которого вообще нет второго контура:
http://airbase.ru/alpha/rus/r/r/195/
Поэтому его температура выходящих газов значительно выше и его намного легче подстрелить.

----------


## Igor_k

Просто выше Андрей привел дальности захвата Р-24Т,которые представляют скорее теоретический интерес.То ли на Абазе,то ли на Сухом форуме,приводилась аналогичная таблица для Р-27Т,причем по советским еропланам.Например,Су-17 захватывался(насколько я помню)намного дальше,чем 29.м.б.,подскажите,где ее искать.А с Су-25 действительно история грустная.такое впечатление,что об ИК сигнатуре просто забыли.Возможно с АИ-25(кстати,двухконтурными) особых проблем и не было бы,но с Р-95,да еще с соплами,опущенными на несколько грвдусов вниз.В общем,все для удобства оператора.Сорри за off-top.

----------


## juky-puky

> Просто выше Андрей привел дальности захвата Р-24Т,которые представляют скорее теоретический интерес. То ли на Абазе, то ли на Сухом форуме, приводилась аналогичная таблица для Р-27Т, причем по советским еропланам.


- Дальность захвата ТГС в ППС зависит от конструктивных особенностей цели, насколько элементы конструкции закрывают двигатели, от типа двигателей цели, от режима работы двигателей, от прозрачности атмосферы, но главное - от совершенства самой головки и её "мозгов".



> Например,Су-17 захватывался (насколько я помню) намного дальше, чем 29.м.б., подскажите,где ее искать.


- Увы, не в курсе.

----------


## AndyK

> А с Су-25 действительно история грустная.такое впечатление,что об ИК сигнатуре просто забыли.Возможно с АИ-25(кстати,двухконтурными) особых проблем и не было бы,но с Р-95,да еще с соплами,опущенными на несколько грвдусов вниз.В общем,все для удобства оператора.Сорри за off-top.


От АИ-25 отказались еще на первых этапах разработки прототипа Су-25. Малая тяга не обеспечивала требуемую скорость и  маневренные характеристики. Велись работы по форсажному варианту АИ-25Ф, но он настолько отличался от исходного габаритами и массой, что ради его установки пришлось бы перекомпоновыватьт весь самолет.  

Что касаемо ИК-излучения, то серьезно об этом задумались, когда массово Стингеры стали в Афгане применять, провели комплекс по повышению боевой живучести машины в целом и понизили заметность в ИК-диапазоне в новой модификации двигателей  Р-195, который оснащен соплом с центральным телом, для охлаждения которого подаётся атмосферный воздух, подводимый при помощи воздухозаборника в хвостовой части гондолы двигателя. Правда движки новые в сериии пошли с Су-25БМ.    





> - И в самом деле!  
> ....Поэтому ракете с тепловой головкой увидеть такой двигатель намного труднее, чем, например, Р-195, двигатель Су-25, у которого вообще нет второго контура:
> http://airbase.ru/alpha/rus/r/r/195/
> Поэтому его температура выходящих газов значительно выше и его намного легче подстрелить.


Кто это вам сказал, что на Р-95Ш нет 2-ого контура? 
Двигатель сей оснащен  двухконтурным 8-ступенчатым (3 ступени низкого и 5ступеней высокого давления) компрессором осевого типа.

----------


## juky-puky

> Кто это вам сказал, что на Р-95Ш нет 2-ого контура? 
> Двигатель сей оснащен  двухконтурным 8-ступенчатым (3 ступени низкого и 5ступеней высокого давления) компрессором осевого типа.


- Да вот ссылка и сказала:
http://airbase.ru/alpha/rus/r/r/195/
*Одноконтурный двухвальный* турбореактивный двигатель Р-195-300 разработан в АМНТК Союз.

----------


## AndyK

> - Да вот ссылка и сказала:
> http://airbase.ru/alpha/rus/r/r/195/
> *Одноконтурный двухвальный* турбореактивный двигатель Р-195-300 разработан в АМНТК Союз.


Врет ваша ссылка. Два  ротора там имеются - терхступенчатый низкого давления (1 каскад) и пятиступенчатый высокого давления (2 каскад).

----------


## juky-puky

> Врет ваша ссылка. Два  ротора там имеются - терхступенчатый низкого давления (1 каскад) и пятиступенчатый высокого давления (2 каскад).


- Ротора два, а контур - один.
Двигатель Р-195 получен в ходе доработок двигателя Р-95Ш:
http://aviaros.narod.ru/r-195.htm
А тот, в свою очередь, является бесфорсажным вариантом двигателя р-13-300 самолёта МиГ-21:
http://www.aeroreview.ru/?/pages/ako...200404_143.htm
А вот прототип:
http://aviaros.narod.ru/r-13-300.htm
У двух*контурных* двигателей есть такой параметр, который назвается степень  двухконтурности...

----------


## AndyK

> - Ротора два, а контур - один.
> Двигатель Р-195 получен в ходе доработок двигателя Р-95Ш:
> http://aviaros.narod.ru/r-195.htm
> А тот, в свою очередь, является бесфорсажным вариантом двигателя р-13-300 самолёта МиГ-21:
> http://www.aeroreview.ru/?/pages/ako...200404_143.htm


Читаем здесь:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/engines/r195.html
"ДВУХКОНТУРНЫЙ турбореактивный двигатель Р-195-300 разработан в АМНТК Союз и т.п.. "

Во-первых, Р-195 модификация  Р-95Ш (добавлена тяга - введен режим ЧР, снижено ИК-излучение, а уж Р-95Ш разрабатывался на базе Р-13-300 
На том же сайте читаем
http://aviaros.narod.ru/r-95sh.htm

Во-вторых, что считаем двухконтурностью?

----------


## juky-puky

> Читаем здесь:
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/engines/r195.html
> "ДВУХКОНТУРНЫЙ турбореактивный двигатель Р-195-300 разработан в АМНТК Союз и т.п.. "


- Это ошибка не очень продвинутых популизаторов от авиации. Они не вникают глубоко, им если "двухроторный" - значит обязательно "двухконтурный"!  :Smile:   Они не могут вообразить, как может быть иначе? 



> Во-первых, Р-195 модификация  Р-95Ш (добавлена тяга - введен режим ЧР, снижено ИК-излучение, а уж Р-95Ш разрабатывался на базе Р-13-300 
> На том же сайте читаем
> http://aviaros.narod.ru/r-95sh.htm
> 
> Во-вторых, что считаем двухконтурностью?


- То же, что и весь мир считает: контур внутренний, горячий, где компрессор высокого давления и камеры сгорания, и контур внешний, холодный, где идёт часть воздуха только от компрессора низкого давления или даже от вентилятора (на турбоветиляторных). Примерно так:
http://kursy.rsuh.ru/aero/html/kurs_86_0.html

Вот ещё красивее картинка типичного двухконтурного двигателя:



Отсюда:
http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery;...ktext=turbofan

----------


## Милитарист

Решил сам сделать расчеты по МиГ-21Ф-13, Мираж 3С и Фантом Ф-4Е.

Вес Фантома из его Мануала. Вес МиГа из книги главного конструктора Белякова.


MiG-21F-13

У меня есть авторитетнейший справочник по всем типам МиГов:

'MiG' by R. Belyakov and J. Marmain. 
Annapolis, Maryland, USA: Naval Institute Press, 1994.

Согласно этой книге, вес МиГ-21Ф-13 с двумя ракетами Р-3С равен 7370 кг.
Вот этот вес в истребительной конфигурации и надо взять за основу всех расчетов. Там всё учтено и точнее данных не найти.

Про двигатель Р-11Ф-300 сказано, что его максимальная тяга = 3900 кгс, а тяга на форсаже регулируется от 4900 кгс до 5740 кгс.

Площадь крыла: 23 кв.м.

Исходя из этих данных для МиГ-21Ф-13 имеем:

Нагрузка на крыло = 7370 кг : 23 кв.м. = 320 кг/кв.м.

(Должен сказать, что в книге нагрузка на крыло даётся в пределах 320 - 375 кг / кв.м. Так что полученное мной значение как раз совпадает с минимальной нагрузкой из таблицы)

Тяговооруженность:

Возьмем наибольшее значение тяги на форсаже: 5740 кгс : 7370 кг = 0,78

А ещё интересно сравнить на максимальных безфорсажных тягах.

Тяговооруженность мах: 3900 кгс : 7370 кг = 0,53

----------------------------------------------

А теперь посчитаем Мираж 3С.

Мираж 3С

Пустой вес: 5915 кг

Топливо внутри: 2350 кг. 

Ракеты: 400 кг

Снаряды: 160 кг

Летчик: 100 кг

-------------------------------

Итого: Общий вес = 8925 кг

Площадь крыла: 35 кв.м.

Тяга на форсаже: 6200 кгс

Тяга мах: 4300 кгс

Нагрузка на крыло: 8925 кг : 35 кв.м. = 255 кг /кв.м.

(Хотя положено считать с половиной топлива, но так как нам дали точный вес у МиГ-21 с полным топливом внутри, то и для Миража и Фантома тоже будем считать при полных баках топлива)

Тяговооруженность на форсаже: 6200 кгс : 8925 кг = 0,69

Тяговооруженность мах: 4300 кгс: 8925 кг = 0,48

-------------------------------------------

Ну а теперь Ф-4Е Фантом.

Наиболее важные данные из мануала Ф-4Е. Самый авторитетный источник.

F-4E имеет пару движков J79-GE-17 с полной форсажной тягой 8127 кгс каждый

Итого, их общая тяга = 8127 кгс х 2 = 16254 кгс.

Мах тяга = 5384 кгс х 2 = 10768 кгс 

Operating weight = basic weight + 2 crewmen (440 lb) + engine oil (99 lb) = 14544 kg

Топлива во внутренних баках Ф-4Е = 5450 kg (12000 lb) - это видимо самая точная цифра, так как взята из мануала!

Максимальная нагрузка Ф-4 из ракет - 4 AIM-7 и 4 AIM -9.

Спарроу весит 200 кг, а Сайдуиндер - 100 кг. Итого: 4 х 200 + 4 х 100 = 1200 кг.

На боезапас пушки прибавляем еще 170 кг.

Итак, Ф-4Е в истребительной конфигурации весит: 14544 кг (начальный вес с экипажем) + 5450 кг (вес топлива внутри) + 1200 кг (вес ракет) + 170 кг (вес снарядов) = 21364 кг. 

Площадь крыла: 49 кв.м.

Нагрузка на крыло = 21364 кг : 49 кв.м. = 436 кг/кв.м.

Тяговооруженность на форсаже = 16254 кгс : 21364 кг = 0,76

Тяговооруженность мах = 10768 кгс : 21364 кг = 0,50 

-----------------------------------------------

Итак, окончательные результаты:

Нагрузка на крыло:

Мираж 3С -- 255 кг /кв.м.

МиГ-21Ф-13 -- 320 кг/кв.м.

Ф-4Е -- 436 кг/кв.м


Форсажная тяговооруженность:

МиГ-21Ф-13 -- 0,78

Ф-4Е -- 0,76

Мираж 3С -- 0,69


Мах тяговооруженность

МиГ-21Ф-13 -- 0,53

Ф-4Е -- 0,50

Мираж 3С -- 0,48


Максимальная скорость на уровне моря

Ф-4Е -- 1470 км/ч

Мираж 3С -- 1380 км/час

МиГ-21Ф-13 -- 1150 км / час


Максимальная скорость на высоте

Мираж 3С -- 2350 км/час

Ф-4Е -- 2300 км/ч

МиГ-21Ф-13 -- 2175 км / час


Скороподъемность

Ф-4Е -- 312 м/сек.

МиГ-21Ф-13 -- 150 m / sec

Мираж 3С -- ?

Примечание: Интересно, что скороподъемность у Фантома намного выше, чем у остальных, хотя тяговооруженность не выше. Любопытно почему? Крыло лучше что ли? Вот и ответ - почему Фантому было лучше на вертикали.


Дальность полета без ПТБ 

Ф-4Е -- 2400 км

Мираж 3С -- 1600 км

МиГ-21Ф-13 -- 1300 км


Дальность полета с ПТБ 

Ф-4Е -- 4000 км 

Мираж 3С -- 2400 км

МиГ-21Ф-13 -- 1700 km


Вооружение

Ф-4Е - 8 ракет: 4 Сайдуиндера и 4 Спарроу, 1 пушка 20-мм и 640 снарядов.

Мираж - 4 ракеты Сайдуиндер, 2 пушки 30-мм и 250 снарядов.

МиГ-13Ф-13 -- 2 ракеты Р-3С, 1 пушка 30-мм и 30 снарядов. 

Примечание: Что-то МиГу совсем пожалели снарядов. За счет радара, топлива, снарядов и ракет вытянули тяговооруженность. Вот и вся хитрость.

Есть ли у кого данные по скороподъемности Миража 3С?

----------


## juky-puky

> МиГ-13Ф-13 -- 2 ракеты Р-3С, 1 пушка 30-мм и 30 снарядов.


- Леонид, привет! Рад тебя видеть.  :Smile:  
Слушай, нужели только 30 снарядов на пушку?? Ты не опечатался?!  :Rolleyes: 

И ещё вот это: 
Тяговооруженность = 16254 кгс : 21364 кг = 0,76
Сухая тяговооруженность = 10768 кгс : 21364 кг = 0,50 
 Если рассматривать истребитель - откуда такой дикий полётный вес? 
И что за термин "сухая" тяговооружённость? Надо полагать, когда двигатели на максимале? 
Этот термин не используется в советской российской авиационной  терминологии, лучше эту кальку заменить, иначе тебя просто не поймут.

----------


## Милитарист

Привет, Михаил!

Термин исправил. Спасибо за подсказку. Да, "сухой" или "dry" означает максимальный, а 'wet' или 'in afterburner' означает на форсаже.

Насчет снарядов у МиГа - да, всего 30 снарядов.  Это не ошибка. Говорится также, что там, где устанавливалось две пушки, снарядов было 60, то есть всё равно - каждой пушке всего по 30 снарядов.

Насчет веса Фантома:

У меня же взят вес всего топлива внутри, а это как никак пять с половиной тонн.  Обычно берут половину топлива и это намного меньше.
Я также взял все 8 ракет, а обычно берут меньше.
Вот и получился такой большой вес.
Но мне попадалось значение нагрузки на крыло у Фантома 420 кг/кв.м., что достаточно близко к полученному мной значению 436 кг/кв.м.  А это, в свою очередь, говорит о том, что вес, в принципе, довольно правильный.

----------


## juky-puky

> Насчет снарядов у МиГа - да, всего 30 снарядов.  Это не ошибка. Говорится также, что там, где устанавливалось две пушки, снарядов было 60, то есть всё равно - каждой пушке всего по 30 снарядов.


- Ясненько... Смешная и грустная цифра, конечно.

----------


## Mogol

Сравнивать F-4E c МиГ-21Ф-13 немного некорректно. До F-4E на "Фантомах"(B,C,D,J) вообще не было встроенной пушки. На МиГ-21Ф и Ф-13 пушка была (НР-30). Следующие МиГ-21ПФ,ПФС,ПФМ,С встроенной пушки не имели. МиГ-21СМ и МиГ-21бис несли встроенную 23-мм пушку ГШ-23. Экспортные М,МФ также несли ГШ-23 с боекомплектом до 200 снарядов.
 Скороподъемность у земли у МиГ-21бис доходила до 235 м/с при М=0,9.
Откуда, позвольте спросить уважаемый Милитарист, у F-4E скороподъемность у земли 312 м/с, вы его с F-16 или Миг-29 не перепутали? Воббще-то в разных источниках она 200-220 м/с, что все равно больше, чем у ранних МиГ-21.

----------


## juky-puky

> Откуда, позвольте спросить уважаемый Милитарист, у F-4E скороподъемность у земли 312 м/с, вы его с F-16 или Миг-29 не перепутали? Воббще-то в разных источниках она 200-220 м/с, что все равно больше, чем у ранних МиГ-21.


- Скороподъёмность очень сильно зависит от взлётного веса.  Поэтому с одним весом она будет 220 м/с, с другим - 330 м/сек...

----------


## Chizh

> Примечание: Интересно, что скороподъемность у Фантома намного выше, чем у остальных, хотя тяговооруженность не выше. Любопытно почему? Крыло лучше что ли? Вот и ответ - почему Фантому было лучше на вертикали.


Максимальные характеристики снимаются на самолете с минимумом топлива и без оружия. Ты же залил Фантом под завязку и повесил все ракеты.

Вообще для оценки конкурентов применяются расчетные случаи типичной конфигурации воздушного боя. Например для Су-27 половина топлива, две ракеты ближнего боя, две ракеты дальнего боя.
В твоем случае следовало бы считать самолеты с половиной заправки и двумя ракетами ближнего боя (для Фантома можно было принять в расчет еще две ракеты дальнего боя).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вообще для оценки конкурентов применяются расчетные случаи типичной конфигурации воздушного боя


Бессмысленность этих "изысканий" очень хорошо показана у Кандаурова в его книге. Там он описывает проведение боев между МИГ-21 и F-5 (но думаю, что уважаемому сообществу это известно). Так вот, по всем параметрам (в теории) МИГ-21 должен был "делать" Ф-5 -"на раз", а на практике все выходило с точностью до наоборот: МИГ не выиграл ни одного боя! Хотя в  Главном штабе были уверены на 100%, глядя на цифирки, что 21-й, а уж тем более 23-й побьют Ф-5 без проблем. Как говорится "суха теория, мой друг, а древо жизни пышно зеленеет"-Шекспир. Так что, по-моему, увлекаться "магией цифр" сильно  не стоит, ничего они толком не объяснят и не покажут, по крайней мере в этом вопросе.

----------


## Igor_k

> - Скороподъёмность очень сильно зависит от взлётного веса.  Поэтому с одним весом она будет 220 м/с, с другим - 330 м/сек...


А еще от скорости,высоты,состояния двигателя и настроения пилота.Поэтому сравнивать лучше графики.Юки в посте№140 выдал 249 м\с,но для каких условий-хз.
Militarist
Леонид,книгу Белякова тоже не надо переоценивать.По балалайке я специально не смотрел,но по 23-му допущены ошибки,которых не должно быть в книге такого уровня.Например,Беляков пишет,что РЛПК поздних 23 мог сопровождать несколько целей.Может и были такие творческие планы,но все строевые пилоты в один голос говорят только об 1 цели

----------


## juky-puky

> А еще от скорости, высоты, состояния двигателя и настроения пилота.


- Нет. Скорость должна быть так называемой "максимальной скороподъёмности" (скорость максимального избытка мощности V(P-Q)), условия берутся стандартные, т.е. начало набора на высоте=0м, Р=760 мм рт.ст., t=+15 C, двигатель отрегулирован стандартно, а на настроение пилота матчасть "болт забила".



> Поэтому сравнивать лучше графики. Юки в посте№140 выдал 249 м\с,но для каких условий-хз.


- Условия всегда выдаются по МСА - международной стандартной атмосфере:
http://www.calc.ru/245.html
А вот вес самолёта тут играет главную роль.  Поэтому в истребительном варианте будет одна максимальная скороподъёмность, а при взлёте с максимальным взлётным весом (с бомбами, полной заправкой и ПТБ) - другая.

----------


## juky-puky

> Бессмысленность этих "изысканий" очень хорошо показана у Кандаурова в его книге. Там он описывает проведение боев между МИГ-21 и F-5 (но думаю, что уважаемому сообществу это известно). Так вот, по всем параметрам (в теории) МИГ-21 должен был "делать" Ф-5 -"на раз", а на практике все выходило с точностью до наоборот: МИГ не выиграл ни одного боя! Хотя в  Главном штабе были уверены на 100%, глядя на цифирки, что 21-й, а уж тем более 23-й побьют Ф-5 без проблем. Как говорится "суха теория, мой друг, а древо жизни пышно зеленеет"-Шекспир. Так что, по-моему, увлекаться "магией цифр" сильно  не стоит, ничего они толком не объяснят и не покажут, по крайней мере в этом вопросе.


- _"Нет-с, ребята-демократы!"_ (с) Это означает только, что не все параметры самолётов были приняты в расчёт.  Или не все параметры МиГа и F-5А, находившиеся в распоряжении испытательной комиссии,  были описаны верно. Потому, что чудес не бывает...

----------


## Chizh

> Бессмысленность этих "изысканий" очень хорошо показана у Кандаурова в его книге. Там он описывает проведение боев между МИГ-21 и F-5 (но думаю, что уважаемому сообществу это известно). Так вот, по всем параметрам (в теории) МИГ-21 должен был "делать" Ф-5 -"на раз", а на практике все выходило с точностью до наоборот: МИГ не выиграл ни одного боя! Хотя в  Главном штабе были уверены на 100%, глядя на цифирки, что 21-й, а уж тем более 23-й побьют Ф-5 без проблем. Как говорится "суха теория, мой друг, а древо жизни пышно зеленеет"-Шекспир. Так что, по-моему, увлекаться "магией цифр" сильно  не стоит, ничего они толком не объяснят и не покажут, по крайней мере в этом вопросе.


В штабе не было полной информации по F-5 (надеюсь), либо там сидели некомпетентные люди, либо очковтиратели. Как раз "в теориии" по дукументам F-5Е "делает" и МиГ-21 и МиГ-23, так что они только подтвердили теорию практикой.

----------


## Mogol

> В штабе не было полной информации по F-5 (надеюсь), либо там сидели некомпетентные люди, либо очковтиратели. Как раз "в теориии" по дукументам F-5Е "делает" и МиГ-21 и МиГ-23, так что они только подтвердили теорию практикой.


 Опять-таки, какой МиГ он "делает"? Вы его с МиГ-21Ф-13 сравниваете или с МиГ-21бис?
 Нагрузка на крыло (17,28 кв. м.) при норм весе (7030 кг) для F-5E - 407 кг/м. кв
 Нагр. на крыло (23 кв. м.) при норм весе (8726 кг) для МиГ-21бис - 380 кг/м. кв.
 Тяговооруженность при норм весе F-5E (суммарная тяга 4520 кгс) - 0,65
 Тяговооруженность МиГ-21бис (тяга макс. 4100 кгс, полный форсаж - 6850 кгс, черезв форсаж 7100 кгс, хотя иногда встречается 9900) на полн. форсаже 0,81.
  Скороподъемность в минуту у МиГ-21бис 13500м, у F-5E 9900м.
 Вообще кроме дальности все хар-ки у F-5E чуть хуже.
 Или опять неправильная информация? Давайте правильную, лучше из очередного "мануала" :Smile:

----------


## радист

> ... Как говорится "суха теория, мой друг, а древо жизни пышно зеленеет"-Шекспир.


Не за всем, по моему Goethe, Фауст I.  :Wink:

----------


## Chizh

> Опять-таки, какой МиГ он "делает"? Вы его с МиГ-21Ф-13 сравниваете или с МиГ-21бис?
>  Нагрузка на крыло (17,28 кв. м.) при норм весе (7030 кг) для F-5E - 407 кг/м. кв
>  Нагр. на крыло (23 кв. м.) при норм весе (8726 кг) для МиГ-21бис - 380 кг/м. кв.
>  Тяговооруженность при норм весе F-5E (суммарная тяга 4520 кгс) - 0,65
>  Тяговооруженность МиГ-21бис (тяга макс. 4100 кгс, полный форсаж - 6850 кгс, черезв форсаж 7100 кгс, хотя иногда встречается 9900) на полн. форсаже 0,81.
>   Скороподъемность в минуту у МиГ-21бис 13500м, у F-5E 9900м.
>  Вообще кроме дальности все хар-ки у F-5E чуть хуже.
>  Или опять неправильная информация? Давайте правильную, лучше из очередного "мануала"


Ну если вы всегда будете пользоваться мурзилками с сомнительных сайтов, то объективная картина не про вас. :)

Для начала я сравнил характеристики виража МиГ-21БИС и F-5E с двумя ракетами ближнего боя.
На высоте 1500 метров время установившегося виража у обоих самолетов одинакого и составляет 27 секунд в районе 0,8М.
Но на высоте 9 км, время виража заметно различается:
МиГ-21 - 78 секунд.
F-5E - 63 секунды.

Источники:
Самолет МИГ-21БИС (75А) Техническое описание. Книга 1. ЛТХ.
T.O. 1F-5E-1 F-5E/F Flight Manual

----------


## Mogol

> Ну если вы всегда будете пользоваться мурзилками с сомнительных сайтов, то объективная картина не про вас. :)
> 
> Для начала я сравнил характеристики виража МиГ-21БИС и F-5E с двумя ракетами ближнего боя.
> На высоте 1500 метров время установившегося виража у обоих самолетов одинакого и составляет 27 секунд в районе 0,8М.
> Но на высоте 9 км, время виража заметно различается:
> МиГ-21 - 78 секунд.
> F-5E - 63 секунды.
> 
> Источники:
> ...


 Да нет, мои "мурзилки", в том числе и Ильин, если и врут, то немного :Smile:  "Мануалов" не имею, вот и спрашиваю того, кто их имеет.
Вы утверждаете, что F-5E МиГ "делает", но ничего кроме виража на 9 км в доказательство не привели. Чтобы он его "делал", нужна и скороподъемность (по разным источникам 165-175м/с у F-5E, 9900-10455 м/мин), и тяговооруженность (она все-таки при полной заправке и паре ракет не больше 0,65, у МиГ-21бис при тех же условиях 0,81).
 А какова динамика разгона, скажите, интересно ведь?
 А какова скорость крена, макс угол атаки, радиус неустановившегося виража?
 Макс экспл перегрузка МиГ-21бис везде + 8,5, по F-5E
http://avial.narod.ru/NORMAL/COUNTRY/f-5.htm +7,33 и -3.
 Потом, упомянутый воздушный бой произошел между захваченным во Вьетнаме F-5A и советским экспортным МиГ-21М.

----------


## juky-puky

> Потом, упомянутый воздушный бой произошел между захваченным во Вьетнаме F-5A и советским экспортным МиГ-21М.


- _Модернизированным_ F-5A. У которого было уже и вздыбливание передней стойки и ряд других фич.

----------


## Chizh

> Да нет, мои "мурзилки", в том числе и Ильин, если и врут, то немного "Мануалов" не имею, вот и спрашиваю того, кто их имеет.
> Вы утверждаете, что F-5E МиГ "делает", но ничего кроме виража на 9 км в доказательство не привели. Чтобы он его "делал", нужна и скороподъемность (по разным источникам 165-175м/с у F-5E, 9900-10455 м/мин), и тяговооруженность (она все-таки при полной заправке и паре ракет не больше 0,65, у МиГ-21бис при тех же условиях 0,81).
>  А какова динамика разгона, скажите, интересно ведь?
>  А какова скорость крена, макс угол атаки, радиус неустановившегося виража?
>  Макс экспл перегрузка МиГ-21бис везде + 8,5, по F-5E
> http://avial.narod.ru/NORMAL/COUNTRY/f-5.htm +7,33 и -3.


Чуть по позже сравню и другие параметры.




> Потом, упомянутый воздушный бой произошел между захваченным во Вьетнаме F-5A и советским экспортным МиГ-21М.


У меня нет данных по F-5A и МиГ-21М.

----------


## Andreya

Экспериментальные воздушные бои между F-5A и МиГ-21БИС с МиГ-23М были проведены в ГЛИЦе в 70 е годы. Но похоже, данные для нас были не во всем радостными. К сожалению не обладаю конкретикой. Описание этого события в книге летчика-испытателя Кондаурова "Летная полоса длинною в жизнь".

----------


## Милитарист

Насчет скороподъемности Фантома:

J. Baugher site, one of the most respected aircraft sites on the web:
http://home.att.net/~jbaugher1/f4.html

Specification of the F-4E Phantom

Initial climb rate 61,400 feet per minute.  (307 m/s)  

http://www.keytlaw.com/F-4/about_f-4.htm 
Initial climb rate 61,400 feet per minute.  (307 m/s)  


http://www.f-16.net/f-16_forum_viewt...7-start-0.html
F-4E climb rate is 240 m/sec


http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/ ... -specs.htm
F-4E initial climb rate is 49 000 ft/min (248 m/sek) 


http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/avi...ter-555-9.html
F-4E climb rates I checked from various aviation books and F-4E numbers are always between 228-240 m/sek 


На авиабазе приводилось:
Армадилло:  скороподъемность
 F-4B -- 245м/с 
МиГ-21Ф-13 -- 130м/с; 
МиГ-21МФ -- 205м/с

У Миража 3С мне попалась скороподъемность 120 м/сек.

Так что ХЗ товарищ майор!

------------------------------------------

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/avi...ter-555-9.html

Standard air to air interception with the Phantom consisted of the following on the hardpoints:
4 x AIM-9L Sidewinders
4 x AIM-7 Sparrows
2 x 370 US gallon drop tanks, one on each outer underwing station. 

This was standard configuration for the US Navy as well as AF Guard and Reserve Units.


Enhanced air to air interception war loads
1 x SUU-23/A Vulcan six-barrel 20mm machine gun pod with 1,200 rounds mounted on the Centerline
4 x AIM-9L Sidewinders
4 x AIM-7 Sparrow
2 x 370 US gallon drop tanks, one on each outer underwing station. 

These are right out of the AF and Navy manuals and are published in the Book "The World's Greatest Attack Aircraft"

----------------------------------------------

Я понимаю, что скороподъемность измерялась с другой весовой нагрузкой и для моего случая будут совсем другие величины.  Но приведенные данные дают возможность получить определенное впечатление об их относительных соотношениях между собой.

----------


## Bandolero

> Экспериментальные воздушные бои между F-5A и МиГ-21БИС с МиГ-23М были проведены в ГЛИЦе в 70 е годы. Но похоже, данные для нас были не во всем радостными. К сожалению не обладаю конкретикой. Описание этого события в книге летчика-испытателя Кондаурова "Летная полоса длинною в жизнь".


Позволю вставить сваи 5 копеек. (Авиамастер 1997г. 2 выпуск) 
С найлучшими

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не за всем, по моему Goethe, Фауст I.


 По-моему, все-таки 'Гамлет", Шекспир, но сейчас подтвердить не могу, спорить не буду.
Испытания F-5E проводились с МИГ-21БИС и МИГ-23М. Со всеми вопросами по поводу того, кто что знал, кто какой информацией пользовался-к Кандаурову, в Главный штаб ВВС и в ОКБ Микояна. Надеюсь, что там тоже не дураки сидели и тоже кое-что соображали в цифирках, но вот на практике что-то не совпало. Поэтому и считаю,  что все эти доморощенные расчеты с использованием разных источников-все это пустое и ничего никому не в состоянии доказать.

----------


## Chizh

> Позволю вставить сваи 5 копеек. (Авиамастер 1997г. 2 выпуск) 
> С найлучшими


Так какой самолет испытывали F-5A или F-5E?

----------


## Bandolero

> Так какой самолет испытывали F-5A или F-5E?


походу "Е" 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Igor_k

1.По-моему,все же Гете
2.По-моему,F-5E
3.На авиа.ру писали,что в 30-ке была достаточно подробная информация о Тигре и выражали удивление,почему этого не знал гл.консттруктор 23-го.

----------


## juky-puky

> Не за всем, по моему Goethe, Фауст I.


Цитата из трагедии Гете «Фауст», ч. 1, сц. IV: *Grau, teurer Freund, ist alle Theorie / Und gr&#252;n des Lebens goldner Baum.*  (Сера, мой друг, теория везде, Златое древо жизни зеленеет). (Перевод В. Я. Брюсова.)

----------


## FLOGGER

> 1.По-моему,все же Гете
> 2.По-моему,F-5E
> 3.На авиа.ру писали,что в 30-ке была достаточно подробная информация о Тигре и выражали удивление,почему этого не знал гл.консттруктор 23-го.


Согласен, Гете. Но вот тоже подходящая фраза: "Есть много в жизни, друг Горацио, что недоступно даже нашим мудрецам". Это уж точно Шекспир.
А тридцатка-это ЦНИИ-30? Так вот, именно в ЦНИИ-30 и рассматривали цифирки, исходя из которых МИГ-21 и должен был расправиться с Ф-5. А что об этом знал ГК МИГ-23-дело уже десятое. Рекомендации-то выдает ЦНИИ-30.

----------


## Chizh

Расчетный случай:
- Снаряженный самолет с летчиком и полным боезапасом к пушке (пушкам).
- Половинный запас топлива внутренних баков.
- Две ракеты ближнего боя.

МиГ-21БИС
250 30мм снарядов к пушке, 1270 кг топлива, 2 ракеты Р-13М.
Общий вес 7500 кг.

F-5E
560 20мм снярядов к пушкам, 1000 кг топлива, 2 ракеты AIM-9J.
Общий вес 6122 кг.

Разгонные характеристики самолетов

У земли
МиГ-21БИС. Время разгона от 0,5М до 0,9М на чрезвычайном режиме работы двигателя на высоте 1000 м составляет *21 секунду*.
F-5E. Время разгона от 0,5М до 0,9М на полном форсаже на высоте 1000 м составляет *27 секунд*.

На большой высоте
МиГ-21БИС. Время разгона от 1М до 1,5М на полном форсаже на высоте 13000 м составляет *250 секунд*.
F-5E. Время разгона от 1М до 1,5М на полном форсаже на высоте 10800 м составляет *204 секунды*.

Можно констатировать, что на малой высоте самолет МиГ-21БИС имеет преимущество во времени разгона, *21 против 27 секунд* у F-5E.

В следствие того, что данные по разгону на большой высоте приведены для разных значений высот, сделать однозначные выводы затруднительно. 
Но можно отметить, что самолет МиГ-21 из-за невозможности использовать на высотах более 4 км чрезвычайного режима двигателя имеет меньшую тяговооруженность чем у земли.

----------


## Chizh

В дополнение к моему посту 435

На малой высоте:
*МиГ-21БИС* 
Радиус установившегося виража самолета МиГ-21БИС с максимальной угловой скоростью на высоте 1000 м, скорости 0,75М, чрезвычайном режиме работы двигателя составляет *1150 м*.
*F-5E* 
Радиус установившегося виража самолета F-5E с максимальной угловой скоростью на высоте 1500 м, скорости 0,72М, режим работы двигателя полный форсаж составляет *1050 м*.

На большой высоте:
*МиГ-21БИС* 
Радиус установившегося виража самолета МиГ-21БИС с максимальной угловой скоростью на высоте 11000 м, скорости 0,75М, режим работы двигателя полный форсаж составляет *4350 м*.
*F-5E*
Радиус установившегося виража самолета F-5E с максимальной угловой скоростью на высоте 9000 м, скорости 0,8М, режим работы двигателя полный форсаж составляет *2500 м*.

У земли радиусы виражей самолетов почти равны. С увеличенеим высоты преимущество переходит к самолету F-5E. Сказывается более мощная механизация крыла.

----------


## Chizh

Расчетный случай:
- Снаряженный самолет с летчиком и полным боезапасом к пушке (пушкам).
- Полный запас топлива внутренних баков.
- Две ракеты ближнего боя.

МиГ-21БИС
250 30мм снарядов к пушке, 2400 кг топлива, 2 ракеты Р-13М.
Общий вес 8726 кг.

F-5E
560 20мм снярядов к пушкам, 2000 кг топлива, 2 ракеты AIM-9J.
Общий вес 7120 кг.

Время набора высоты 10 000 м:
*МиГ-21БИС*
Время набора на режиме полный форсаж составляет *115 секунд*.
*F-5E*
Время набора на режиме полный форсаж составляет *110 секунд*.

Врямя набора высоты 10 км у сравнивамых самолетов практически одинаковое (в пределах ошибок чтения номограмм).

----------


## Igor_k

Flogger
Из авиа.ру -ветка военных летчиков и вертолетчиков
02/06/2005[14:06:09]
Цитирую с сокращениями
А в общем-то,по поводу боев ничего удивительного,достаточно взглянуть на поляры F-5E в конфигурации когда механизация передней и задней кромок отклонена на 12 и 8 град.(одно из 4 возможных положений)
соответственно,что повышает аэ.качество на маневрах в первую очередь и немного даже Судоп во вторую.По сравнению с плоским крылом гораздо большей стреловидности и меньшим почти в 2 раза удлинением Миг-21-го,это более прогрессивное решение для истребителя МВБ.Даже без учета профилировки это понятно.
Кстати,а макс.энергетические скороподьемности у 21-го,23М и 5Е отличались не так уж сильно -у F-5E на уровне земли с 50% топлива Vумакс=160м\с,что достаточно круто.А при маневрировании с перегрузками,чем больше ну,тем больший вклад вносит именно а.качество,а не тяговооруженность.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемые Чиж и Игорь, а я чем вы меня-то хотите убедить? Ваши посты очень интересны для меня (это я безо всякой иронии, на самом деле), но я-то здесь при чем? В чем вы меня-то хотите убедить7 Ведь выводы о превосходстве МИГа над Ф-5Е не я делал! Куда интереснее было бы пообщаться с экспертами из ЦНИИ-30!

----------


## Igor_k

Юрий
так ведь на других форумах ожесточенно спорят,что лучше -спит или 109-ка(по мне-Девуатин-520).и,что интересно,тоже без практического результата.Но,на мой взгляд,достаточно,если удастся узнать что-то новое

----------


## Igor_k

Flogger
Это писал Strob,который,как я понял,именно там и работал/ет.К сожалению,он уже года 2 не появляется на авиа.ру и не отвечает на письма.А обсуждать,почему те кто знает,нчего не решают,а те ,кто решает,ничего не знает и знать не хочет,действительно бесполезно

----------


## Юрий

> Юрий
> так ведь на других форумах ожесточенно спорят,что лучше -спит или 109-ка(по мне-Девуатин-520).и,что интересно,тоже без практического результата.Но,на мой взгляд,достаточно,если удастся узнать что-то новое


Дорогой Игорь, вот именно, что-то новое. Но кроме общеизвестных ТТХ и летных харктеристик, ничего в принципе, интересного и нет. :Cool:

----------


## МиГ-23

Верно ли, МиГ - 29 сбил F-117? 
какие самолеты были сбиты на МиГ-29? 
Какая борьбе отчет о МиГ-29? 

Сколько МиГ-29 были сбиты?

----------


## Гость

Вопрос (и просьба) к *Chizh'у*.

Вы бы не могли проделать аналогичное уже проведенным здесь сравнение ЛТХ МиГ-21 и F-4 ? Понятно, что это самолеты разных поколений (хоть и появились почти одновременно), и разных весовых категорий (да и по классу не вполне совпадают), но все же им доводилось встречаться в бою... Из предыдущих постов можно сделать вывод о превосходстве F-4E над большинством модификаций МиГ-23 (за иск. разве что МЛ/МЛД). Если исходить из канонического тезиса о превосходстве МиГ-21 над F-4 в маневренности, то выходит, что и 23-й 21-му уступал изрядно...

P.S. Уточню: речь идет только о ЛТХ, критичных для БВБ. БРЭО и вооружение, радиус действия, ВПХ, и все прочее, я оставляю за скобками.

----------


## Вовчек

МиГ-21БИС режим ЧР
Н=1000м
Миг-21БИС имел приемущество в вертикальной скорости.
С ростом скорости это приемущество возрастало и на скорости 1100 км/ч разница составляла величину порядка 17м/с
Предельная по тяге перегрузка
до скорости 900 км/ч равные возможности,свыше 900км/ч приемущество переходит к МиГ-21БИС.
Н=5000м 
До скорости 900 км/ч приемущество в вертикальной скорости у МиГ-21БИС,с увеличением скорости приемущество переходит к F-4E.
Предельная по тяге перегрузка
До скорости 900 км/ч приемущество у F-4E на скоростях более1000км/ч 
приемущество переходит к МиГ-21.
Сравнивать надо не с МиГ-21БИС,а сМиГ-21ПФМ,М,МФ. НА этих более ранних модификациях вели воздушные бои с F-4.
Если Вас эти данные заинтересовали,то можно продолжить разговор.

----------


## Гость

А откуда Ваши данные? Видите ли, я потому-то к Chizh'у и обратился, что имею некоторое представление, какими данными он оперирует, откуда приводимые цифры... И за сканами дело не заржавеет.

А вообще вопрос сложен еще и потому, что Фантомы довольно разные (от модификации к модификации) и МиГ-21 тоже. Предполагал исходить из той информации (по тем модификациям), что у Chizh'а обнаружится  :Smile:  (если, конечно, он сочтет нужным этим заняться)...

----------


## Вовчек

1.Графики по МиГ-21БИС из РЛЭ выкладывались в сети 1-2 года назад.
2.По F-4Е,там где я учился, брошурка в технической библиотеке была и этот самолет подробно расписан был с графиками(издания 1976 или 78 года) + графики из РЛЭ выкладывались в сети.
3.Да и брошура сюдя по всему написана была на основе РЛЭ.

----------


## bagrin_1958

Ребята в С-125 есть режим оптического обнаружения и сопровождения цели. А когда ракета пошла на цель, то пилот не успеет среагировать- времени не будет!






> Итак:
> Suddenly, a Russian made SA-3 Neva Surface to Air Missile (SAM) exploded very close to the F-117A at about 8:15 PM local time (2:15 PM EST). The blast caused enough damage to #806 that the aircraft went out of control. The pilot inside #806 stated he experienced "enormous" negative G-forces, potentially as high as five times the force of gravity.
> 
> Однако, есть нюанс: говорилось, что лётчик не получил предупреждения об облучении до того, как раздался взрыв. Что совершенно невозможно, потому, что система наведения ЗУР С-125 - радиокомандная, цель нужно держать в луче и лётчик F-117 обязательно получил бы об этом информацию. Как же тогда наводили по нему ракету тёмной ночью?
> http://pvo.guns.ru/s125/s125.htm
> Вот поэтому дядька генерал и говорит, что _мы знаем, в чём дело, но вам не скажем_:
> On April 20, Maj. Gen. Bruce Carlson (Note: a former F-117A pilot himself) officially stated "We are fairly confident we know what happened that caused the loss of this airplane, but I am not prepared to divulge it". He said the Pentagon's investigation was not finished but that "an act of God and loss of consciousness by the pilot" had been ruled out as reasons for the crash. 
> Версия со сбитием F-117 ЗУР С-125 "шита белыми нитками" и критики не выдерживает. Но, судя по всему, и американцам удобнее признать её, чем то, что в их штабе НАТО шуровала российская разведка...

----------


## Fighter

Это для профессионалов. Сетки обобщенных характеристик маневренности (Nx расп. в зависимости от Ny и скорости для данной высоты) МиГ-21бис и F-4E на высоте 3000. Отсюда можно взять все, и перегузки, и радиусы, и вертикальные скорости! Есть и для других высот и других самолетов. Для F-5, к сожалению, нет, но общий вывод можно сформулировать. У МиГ-23 на крыле 45 картина более грустная.
Источник: ВВИА/ВВА 1979-80 г.

----------


## muk33

По акту ГИ 1976 года проводились испытания самолета F-5E в объеме Государственных (для наших типов самолетов). Летали Н.Стогов, А.Бежевец, В.Кондауров. Они (ГИ) состояли из двух частей: оценки ЛТХ самолета и сравнительной оценки. Причем на этапе сравнительной оценки (воздушные бои) каждый из летчиков садился по-очереди на МиГ-21бис и МиГ-23М и вел бой с F-5E (и наоборот). Превосходство в маневренных характеристиках (на М менее 0,85)  F-5E обеспечивали отклоняемые носки крыла (чего не было на "соперниках"), за счет Сy расп. На этих скоростях самолет раньше выходит на ограничение по углу атаки, чем на ограничение по перегрузке. На бОльших скоростях преимущество переходило к МиГ-23М, за счет лучших разгонных характеристик и тяговооруженности. По результатам испытаний начались работы по внедрению на следующей модификации МиГ-23 отклонения носков крыла на маневре.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На бОльших скоростях преимущество переходило к МиГ-23М, за счет лучших разгонных характеристик и тяговооруженности. По результатам испытаний начались работы по внедрению на следующей модификации МиГ-23 отклонения носков крыла на маневре.


А в чем выражалось преимущество МИГ-23М над Ф-5Е? И еще вопрос (честно говоря, я просто не помню): на последующих модификациях 23-его (П, МЛ, МЛД) механизация крыла изменялась?

----------


## muk33

> А в чем выражалось преимущество МИГ-23М над Ф-5Е? И еще вопрос (честно говоря, я просто не помню): на последующих модификациях 23-его (П, МЛ, МЛД) механизация крыла изменялась?


Преимущество в располагаемой перегрузке и энерговооруженности. На МЛД отклоняемые носки. Другое дело, что не очень удачно получилось. Но об этом в другой ветке уже полгода обсуждение идет. Повторяемся

----------


## alexvolf

> Преимущество в располагаемой перегрузке и энерговооруженности. На МЛД отклоняемые носки. Другое дело, что не очень удачно получилось. Но об этом в другой ветке уже полгода обсуждение идет. Повторяемся


 Это точно.На avia ru помниться досконально эту тему прошли.Топик- "МиГ-23МЛД и его углы" .Для разнообразия приклеил статью генерал-полковника Г.П.Яшкина "Мы воевали в Сирии" была опубликована в журнале "Вестник ПВО" №4, 1988г.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Преимущество в располагаемой перегрузке и энерговооруженности.


Ну, а во что это вылилось практически? То, что Вы написали-это преимущество на бумаге, а реально что это дало?

----------


## muk33

> Ну, а во что это вылилось практически? То, что Вы написали-это преимущество на бумаге, а реально что это дало?


Ну я для специалистов писал по инерции. Меньшее время и радиус виража, лучшие разгонные характеристики. С вооружением F-5E (пушки и УР МД) основная проблема-выход в область применения оружия. И если на М менее 0,85 он с этим справлялся (на втором вираже выходил в эту самую ОВП и по 21 и по 23-му), то на бОльших скоростях уже ничего не мог сделать. И "имели" его уже 21 (в меньшей степени) и (в большей степени) 23-й. Кстати, по общей оценке боевой эффективности лучше все-таки показал себя именно 23-й (за счет возможности работы в ППС, под 4/4 и на ФЗ). Ведь при её оценке учитывается всё: от времени выхода на РП и завязки боя до выхода из него. Но проигрыш в БМВБ тогда сильно напряг руководство ВВС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый muk33, видите ли, почему Вас я так  расспрашиваю, потому что в книге В.Кандаурова нет ни слова о том, что наши МИГи выиграли хоть один бой у Ф-5Е. Ни 21-й, ни 23-й. Если хотите, могу выложить скан этой страницы. То же самое, в одном из фильмов к\с "Крылья России" (он у меня есть), говорит и Л.Попов. Конечно, я был просто ошарашен, когда прочитал и услышал об этом, не хотелось верить. Но, видимо, факт есть факт, и от этого никуда не денешься. У Кандаурова, участника этих испытаний, все описано довольно убедительно, и не верить ему нет причин.

----------


## Igor_k

> Уважаемый muk33, видите ли, почему Вас я так  расспрашиваю, потому что в книге В.Кандаурова нет ни слова о том, что наши МИГи выиграли хоть один бой у Ф-5Е. Ни 21-й, ни 23-й. Если хотите, могу выложить скан этой страницы. То же самое, в одном из фильмов к\с "Крылья России" (он у меня есть), говорит и Л.Попов. Конечно, я был просто ошарашен, когда прочитал и услышал об этом, не хотелось верить. Но, видимо, факт есть факт, и от этого никуда не денешься. У Кандаурова, участника этих испытаний, все описано довольно убедительно, и не верить ему нет причин.


Тем не менее в реальной И-И войне произошло с точностью до наоборот:у Миг-23 не менее 4 побед над Тайгерами,а уТайгеров -ни одной заявки над 23-ми

----------


## alexvolf

> Тем не менее в реальной И-И войне произошло с точностью до наоборот:у Миг-23 не менее 4 побед над Тайгерами,а уТайгеров -ни одной заявки над 23-ми


 Уважаемый Igor k
 При этом замечу, что после указания МиГ-23 следует добавить кое какие
буковки-иначе не корректно т.к. чисто тип 23 поступивший на вооружение представлял из себя следующее -рулить классно,а летать на нем как шкаф переставлять.
Такая история...
P/S. Добавлю,что первоначально 23 задумывался как перехватчик и без топлива и вооружения весил ок. 9тыс.кг.Крыло по тем временам
было супердостижением-закрылки по всему размаху и предкрылки синхронно работающие с закрылками.Само крыло при взлете устанавливалось
на 16 град. что обеспечивало взлет машины с короткой дистанции.Посадочная скорость, если не ошибаюсь было ок.220км/час. К сожалению по отзывам л-и Фастовца изменяемая стреловидность каждый раз в полете превращала 23 абсолютно в новый самолет.Только после всех доработок (в том числе и применение ЭДСУ) самолет приобрел нормальное управление,ну а  МЛ и МЛД оценивался строевыми летчиками уже высоко.

----------


## muk33

> ...потому что в книге В.Кандаурова нет ни слова о том, что наши МИГи выиграли хоть один бой у Ф-5Е. Ни 21-й, ни 23-й. Если хотите, могу выложить скан этой страницы. То же самое, в одном из фильмов к\с "Крылья России" (он у меня есть), говорит и Л.Попов.... 
>  Посадочная скорость, если не ошибаюсь было ок.220км/час.Только после всех доработок (в том числе и применение ЭДСУ) самолет приобрел нормальное управление,ну а  МЛ и МЛД оценивался строевыми летчиками уже высоко.


 Выкладывать не надо, у меня книга имеется, да и с Кондауровым я знаком лично. Владимир Николаевич в своей книге опустил кое-какие детали, и писал ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО об оценке в БМВБ. Вот это было откровением для наших конструкторов и испытателей. А также открыло глаза на несовершенство методики сравнительной оценки, основывающейся на сопоставление ТОЛЬКО энергетических характеристик. Согласно же Акту, на скоростях более М 0.85 (там механизация передней кромки на F-5E отключалась) дело обстояло так как я Вам написал. Леонид Степанович, при всем к нему уважении не являлся участником тех испытаний, но рекомендации ГНИКИ несомненно видел. Об этом я и писал выше - результаты были разосланы всем заинтересованным организациям (в том числе и ОКБ "МиГ") для использования в работе.
Посадочная скорость МиГ-23 порядка 240-250 км/час.
ЭДСУ на самолетах типа МиГ-23 НИКОГДА не устанавливалась.

----------


## alexvolf

> Посадочная скорость МиГ-23 порядка 240-250 км/час.
> ЭДСУ на самолетах типа МиГ-23 НИКОГДА не устанавливалась.


Уважаемый muk33
  Про ЭДСУ на 23 -согласен как таковой в современном понятии этого термина-не было.САУ-23АМ появилась позднее.Но на серийный 23С кое-что в контуре управления поставили,тот же автомат ограничения угла атаки и т.д.Затем мудрили-доводили М, после того как у Фастовца крыло отломилось,потом мучали МС,в конце концов появился 23-12 (который приблизился уже к Ф-16).
Да по моему еще и перехватчик 23-14 для низколетящих ВЦ существовал.
Венцом творения оказался МЛД (23-18) и очень жаль что дальнейшую
работу над ним забросили...

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемый muk33
>   Про ЭДСУ на 23 -согласен как таковой в современном понятии этого термина-не было.САУ-23АМ появилась позднее.Но на серийный 23С кое-что в контуре управления поставили,тот же автомат ограничения угла атаки и т.д.Затем мудрили-доводили М, после того как у Фастовца крыло отломилось,потом мучали МС,в конце концов появился 23-12 (который приблизился уже к Ф-16).
> Да по моему еще и перехватчик 23-14 для низколетящих ВЦ существовал.
> Венцом творения оказался МЛД (23-18) и очень жаль что дальнейшую
> работу над ним забросили...


ЭДСУ (или СДУ) - электодистанционная система управления, характеризуется отсутствием жесткой проводки управления между ОУ(органом управления) и рулевым приводом. Впервые в отечественной практике появилась на самолете "100" ОКБ Сухого, а в серии на Су-27 (только в продольном канале). А САУ-23 к ЭДСУ отношения вообще не имеет, это не что иное как усовершенствованный автопилот, причем на первых сериях МиГ-23М он работал практически так же как АП-155 на МиГ-21. Что же касается ограничения угла атаки, то "автоматов" там не было: первой появилась РИС (рычажно-импульсная сигнализация) на "образцах 71 года" и первых М-ках. Затем (с 1975 года) и далее - СОУА (система ограничения угла атаки) и только  на МиГ-23МЛД-СОС (система ограничительных сигналов, кроме 23-19-там стояла СОУА).
Вообще, мы немного отклоняемся от темы - есть ветка Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23, это скорее туда.

----------


## Igor_k

> Уважаемый Igor k
>  При этом замечу, что после указания МиГ-23 следует добавить кое какие
> буковки-иначе не корректно


Кто бы спорил,только не я.Тем более,что 23-м я интересуюсь давно и неформально.Ту же ветку про МЛД и его углы я тянул,сколько мог
 Что касается И-И войны,то источник фактически один -книга Тома Купера.Автор явно тендециозен,арабским сказкам он не верит(и справедливо),зато персидским доверяет.Тем не менее сравнить по отдельности иранские и иракские списки вполне можно.
Всего за 80-89 годы по типам:
Миг-21 -30 побед,если где не напутал,причем у Бисов -только 1 победа(Чинук)
Миг-23 -16,в т.ч.
МС-7
МФ-2
МЛ-6
Миг-25 -4
Миг-29 -1(по своему Миг-29)
Мираж Ф1 -16
зато если смотреть по годам,то картина совсем другая

----------


## alexvolf

> Кто бы спорил,только не я.Тем более,что 23-м я интересуюсь давно и неформально.Ту же ветку про МЛД и его углы я тянул,сколько мог


Отлично помню.Договорились даже до показателей плотности топлива,но
многие вопросы как всегда остались за бортом.Кстати там же существовала ветка про 23 с другим названием специально поискал в архиве не нашел,а ведь разговор почти год тянулся если не ошибаюсь.
Да и здесь ветка богато обросла инфо...
Насчет побед МиГ-23МЛ и МЛД - эроплан был хорош (о УРС В-В разговор отдельный)и при соответствующей подготовке летчика мог вполне соперничать на равных не только Ф-4 и Ф-5, но думаю и с Ф-16...

----------


## FLOGGER

> источник фактически один -книга Тома Купера.


Уважаемый Игорь, не могли бы Вы уточнить по поводу этой книги. Я ее не видел и не слышал о ней. Она на каком языке? Где можно ее найти?



> Леонид Степанович, при всем к нему уважении не являлся участником тех испытаний,


Конечно, я об этом знаю.Но, думаю, информация в летной среде распространяется очень быстро и Л. Попов об итогах знал из первых рук. Не понаслышке.



> МиГ-23МЛ и МЛД - эроплан был хорош, и при соответствующей подготовке летчика мог вполне соперничать на равных не только Ф-4 и Ф-5, но думаю и с Ф-16...


Кажется, Б.А.Орлов в своей замечательной книжке написал, что считает МИГ-23 недооцененным самолетом. Уверен, Орлов знал, о чем говорил.
P.S. А, может, нам где-нибудь, в "Матчасти" завести тему про технические особенности и отличия разных модификаций 23-го? Мне, например, интересно как отличить визуально 23МЛ (23-12) от П (23-14)? Или посоветут пойти на Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23 ?

----------


## Igor_k

В принципе,старые ветки из форумавиа можно искать на
http://crown-airforce.narod.ru
в разделе Ретро-истребители Миг,другое дело,что не все открываются.
Как отличить визуально 23-14 от 23-12,лучше бы ответил дядюшка Бу.т.е. Сергей Бурдин.Но раз его нет,попробую.На 23-14 на воздухозаборниках стоят накладки своеобразной формы.На большинстве МЛА и МЛД -тоже,но у ПВОшных 23-14 на этих накладках видны небольшие антенны.
Про книгу Т.Купера я неправильно выразился.Т.е. книга,написанная совместно с соавтором(бывшим иранским летчиком,бежавшим на запад)действительно есть,но я имел в виду ресурс acig.org.Его можно нагуглитьтак:
iraqi air-to-air victories since 1967 -acig.org
В данном случае я хотел сказать,что,что все победы МС были одержаны в 80 году,когда в иранских ВВС был непроходимый бардак,МФ показал себя очень бледно,а вот МЛ продолжал сбивать до конца войны.А вот сколько в Ираке было МС,МФ и МЛ -сказать невозможно.Тот же Купер пишет,что МС купили всего 20,МФ и МЛ,наверно было по 40-50штук(это по моим,очень неточным прикидкам),причем последние,скорее всего появились в Ираке в 84 году
А вот с Миг-21 картина другая.19 из 32 побед(с 30 я ошибся) одержаны в 80 году,в следующем -8,в 83 -ни одной и в 84 -2 последние.Причем БИСы ничем себя не проявили.До войны,согласно вике,в Ираке было ок.100 Миг-21,после -ок.200,возможно,вместе с китайскими клонами.

----------


## alexvolf

> В данном случае я хотел сказать,что,что все победы МС были одержаны в 80 году,когда в иранских ВВС был непроходимый бардак,МФ показал себя очень бледно,а вот МЛ продолжал сбивать до конца войны.А вот сколько в Ираке было МС,МФ и МЛ -сказать невозможно.Тот же Купер пишет,что МС купили всего 20,МФ и МЛ,наверно было по 40-50штук(это по моим,очень неточным прикидкам),причем последние,скорее всего появились в Ираке в 84 году
> А вот с Миг-21 картина другая.19 из 32 побед(с 30 я ошибся) одержаны в 80 году,в следующем -8,в 83 -ни одной и в 84 -2 последние.Причем БИСы ничем себя не проявили.До войны,согласно вике,в Ираке было ок.100 Миг-21,после -ок.200,возможно,вместе с китайскими клонами.


По данным на 1991г. приведенным в Interavia (Janes information group) №Т-10 1991г.
в составе иранских ВВС числились:F-4D/E-60 ед. F-5E/F-60ед. F-14-60ед. P-3F-5ед.RF-5-5ед. RF-4T-3ед. И не одного МиГа...
Данные по ВВС Ирака были "air force unknown since the Gulf War".
Зато приведены данные по другим  странамгде числились 23:Алжир Миг-23 БН/МФ-17 ед.МиГ-23У-9 ед. Ливия МиГ-23БН-20 ед.МиГ-23У-20 ед. Судан МиГ-23-3 ед. Сирия -МиГ-23 -90 ед.,МиГ-23УМ-16 ед.
Есть данные по другим типам отеч. ЛА  поставляемых в страны Сев.Африки и Бл.Востока.

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнительно о наличии ЛА советского производства ВВС Ирака
накануне войны 1991г. Данные приводил научный сотрудник ЦАГИ В.Ильин
со ссылкой на мериканксий источник.МиГ-23 (без уточнения)-90 ед,МиГ-25-30 ед,Су-20-70 ед,Су-25-60 ед,МиГ-21 150 ед,J-7-40 ед,Mirage F-1-30 ед,Ту-16-4 ед,Ту-22-8 ед,Су-24-16 ед,Ил-76 Mainstay-2ед.
Как говориться "воевать и воевать"-да не вышло однако...

----------


## Igor_k

Так у них и 29-е были. А количество 23-х надо делить на 2 -примерно половину составляли ударные 23БН.

----------


## Transit

> книга,написанная совместно с соавтором(бывшим иранским летчиком,бежавшим на запад)действительно есть


Это целая серия книг (точнее три: война в воздухе 1980-88, Ф-4 и Ф-14) написанных Фарзадом Бишопом в соавторстве с Купером, отсюда и проиранская версия. А в новой книге знак меняется на противоположный - понятно почему.




> В данном случае я хотел сказать,что все победы МС были одержаны в 80 году,когда в иранских ВВС был непроходимый бардак


Не знаю когда бардак был значительнее, но за 1980 год ВВС Ирана выполнили около 30% всех рейдов за эту войну.




> о наличии ЛА советского производства ВВС Ирака...


Примерно в то же время в западных источниках появилась информация о поставках Ираку вооружений из СССР (со ссылкой на данные коалиции полученные от нас же по спец.запросу):

Тип/дата от подписания контракта до окончания поставки/кол-во
Ил-76 (1980-1984) 19шт
МиГ-25 (1979-1985) 55шт
МиГ-25Р (1979-1982) 8шт
МиГ-21 (1983-1984) 61шт
МиГ-23 (1984-1985) 50шт 
МиГ-29 (1985-1989) 64шт
Су-7 (1982-1984) 30шт ?
Су-20/22 (1973-1985) 110шт 
Су-25 (1985-1987) 40шт
Ми-24 (1983-1984) 10шт
Ми-8 (1983-1984) 30шт
ЗРК "Квадрат" (1979-1987) 52шт
ЗРК "Оса" (1982-1987) 36шт

Ракеты:
К ЗРК "Квадрат" (1979-1987) 520шт
К ЗРК "Оса" (1982-1987) 432шт
К ЗРК "Стрела-1" (1982-1987) 240шт
Ракеты В-В:
К-13 (1975-1985) 1300шт
Р-40 (1984-1985) 60шт
Р-23 (1984-1987) 300шт
Р-60 (1984-1987) 500шт
Ракеты В-З:
Х-29 (1988-?) 40шт
Х-22 (1983-1984) 24шт
КСР-5 (1983-1984) 36шт

Войсковые вооружения не пишу. По списку выше не понятно почему ракеты Р-40 и Р-23 получены только в 1984, т.е. значительно позже самолетов-носителей, видимо это дополнительные партии. Отсутствует упоминание о Су-24, коих поставлено около 30шт. А вот Су-7 видимо лишние, т.к. в начале 1980-х Ирак прислал СССР запрос на разрешение продажи третьим странам излишков (!) устаревшей техники включавшей 24 Су-7, 5 МиГ-21Ф-13, 6 Ту-22Б-У, авиадвигатели или предлагал их обменять на более современные вооружения.

----------


## alexvolf

> Примерно в то же время в западных источниках появилась информация о поставках Ираку вооружений из СССР (со ссылкой на данные коалиции полученные от нас же по спец.запросу):
> 
>  МиГ-29 (1985-1989) 64шт.


Не знаю откуда у коалиции были сведения о поставке указанной авиатехнике (возможно,что от самого Бакатина) об этом история умалчивает,но то что перед началом войны 1991г  в ВВС Ирака находились 30 Falcrum-то это факт( об этом забыл  упомянуть выше).Добавлю еще,что  на AVIA RU помнится была тема где своими впечатлениями  о пилотах Ирака делился  наш инструктор (к сожалению
фамилию запамятовал) который их обучал...
И наконец- если существовал такой внушительный список заказов на несколько млрд. долл. что же он не был выполнен когда Союз так нуждался в финансах.Лично мое мнение-данная инфо очередной миф  как и ОМП.Цитирую Пилота 51 -"Если звезды загораются -значить кому-то это нужно..."

----------


## Transit

По МиГ-29 ничего дополнительно сказать не могу. А вот количество поставленных Су-25 примерно соответствует приведенной цифре.

----------


## Igor_k

Да,конечно,было бы интересно почитать перевоспитанного Тома Купера.
Из списка непонятно,какие 23-е иракцы получили в 84 -МФ,МЛ или БН
Кстати,не только Купер,но и на форумавиа поминали,что Р-24 у них тоже были

----------


## alexvolf

> Да,конечно,было бы интересно почитать перевоспитанного Тома Купера.
> Из списка непонятно,какие 23-е иракцы получили в 84 -МФ,МЛ или БН
> Кстати,не только Купер,но и на форумавиа поминали,что Р-24 у них тоже были



К сожалению,всегда так,чем дальше от реальных событий тем больше сказок.Боюсь,что истинной правды о наличии всего,чем располагала армия Хусейна мы так и не узнаем.Как известно в ночь на 17.01.1991г по
территории Ирака был нанесен первый массированный воздушный удар.
О "войне" и техническом превосходстве союзников(как тогда выражалась наша дем.пресса,при этом чьи союзники так и не уточняли)   писать не буду.Могли-ли ВВС Ирака сопротивлятся.Ответ утвердительный ДА!!! На момент начала боевых действий (данные коалиционных сил) ВВС имели на вооружении УР "В-В" (обозначение НАТО) АА-7 Apex СССР, Megic-2,R-530D и R-550 Франция,AA-2 Atoll США. УР "В-З" Exoset и AS-30 Франция,С-601 Китай  и AS-4 Kitchen СССР и все это далеко не в маленьком количестве...

----------


## alexvolf

Клею небольшую статейку и фото. К сожалению источник и авторство не установлено-скачена была давно

----------


## Transit

> Могли-ли ВВС Ирака сопротивлятся.Ответ утвердительный ДА!!!


По моему в совместной статье Зампини и Садик (тот самый, который написал книгу Ираки Файтерс по ссылке выше) как раз и утверждают, что сопротивление было.

----------


## alexvolf

> По моему в совместной статье Зампини и Садик (тот самый, который написал книгу Ираки Файтерс по ссылке выше) как раз и утверждают, что сопротивление было.


 Вопрос -только КАКОЕ?!!!С материалом Зампини знаком,но история учит,что изучать ее по взгляду одного автора (пусть даже и корифея)-нонсенс.
 Да коалиция признала ,что 17.01.1991г. F/F-18 (VFA-81) был сбит над Багдадом  ракетой с перехватчика МиГ-25 ПД и ВСЕ! Остальные потери ВВС коалиционных сил понесли от ПВО ( SA 14/16, IR-SAM, R-SAM)-данные от Roberta Lee

----------


## Transit

> но история учит,что изучать ее по взгляду одного автора (пусть даже и корифея)-нонсенс... Остальные потери ВВС коалиционных сил понесли от ПВО ( SA 14/16, IR-SAM, R-SAM)-данные от Roberta Lee


Так у нас и был один автор - релизы МО США. Теперь есть хоть какие то крохи для сравнения. 
Отнесение американцами своих потерь на счет тех или иных средств ПВО находится на уровне предположений и неточностей может быть полно.

----------


## alexvolf

> Так у нас и был один автор - релизы МО США. Теперь есть хоть какие то крохи для сравнения. 
> Отнесение американцами своих потерь на счет тех или иных средств ПВО находится на уровне предположений и неточностей может быть полно.


 Согласен. Кстати хорошо было-бы покопаться и провести кое-какой 
анализ (примерно как у Вас с Вовчеком в "Linebacker") .Есть кое-какие выкладки и взгляды на данные потери наших военных аналитиков (приведены в ЗВО за 1991-1992 г)но при этом одни ??? т.к.на волне демократического порыва сочувствующих режиму Садама в тот период с нашей стороны не было и статьи довольно слабые (в аналитическом смысле)...

----------


## Igor_k

Вот здесь:
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/9/8/75...163098_1.shtml
отзываются о МС неожиданно тепло

----------


## alexvolf

> Вот здесь:
> http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/9/8/75...163098_1.shtml
> отзываются о МС неожиданно тепло


 Спасибо,посмотрел.Присутст  вует много "старых" участников,но ветка
уже не та- повторы идут по второму кругу и чувствуется ответы  уже без
особого на то энтузиазма...

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> Вопрос -только КАКОЕ?!!!С материалом Зампини знаком,но история учит,что изучать ее по взгляду одного автора (пусть даже и корифея)-нонсенс.
>  Да коалиция признала ,что 17.01.1991г. F/F-18 (VFA-81) был сбит над Багдадом  ракетой с перехватчика МиГ-25 ПД и ВСЕ! Остальные потери ВВС коалиционных сил понесли от ПВО ( SA 14/16, IR-SAM, R-SAM)-данные от Roberta Lee


Хм... интересно, кто же сбил итальянский  "Торнадо"? :Wink: 
Насколько я понимаю, есть несколько признанных  союзниками потерь, обстоятельства которых спорны. Иракцы тогда заявляли победы в воздухе.

----------


## alexvolf

> Хм... интересно, кто же сбил итальянский  "Торнадо"?
> Насколько я понимаю, есть несколько признанных  союзниками потерь, обстоятельства которых спорны. Иракцы тогда заявляли победы в воздухе.


 МИХАЛЫЧ
Вы правы,с итальянским  GR.1  вопрос спорный.Он был потерян 18.01 в
00:01. Кто и чем его сбил до сих пор неясно.Существует еще несколько спорных случаев потерь ЛА коалиционных сил.Но, это ровным счетом ничего не доказывает,что со стороны ВВС Ирака было оказано 
серьезное сопротивление.Общий анализ войны в Персидском заливе
подвел в свое время генерал-майор Гушев и по его данным выходило,что потери МНС в живой силе составили 795 человек (безвозвратные потери),ВВС МНС ( без уточнения) потеряли 69 боевых самолетов и 28 вертолетов. ВВС МНС совершили  при этом за первых трое суток-СЕМЬ массированных налета ( 4500 самолето-вылетов)...

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> МИХАЛЫЧ
> Вы правы,с итальянским  GR.1  вопрос спорный.Он был потерян 18.01 в
> 00:01. Кто и чем его сбил до сих пор неясно.Существует еще несколько спорных случаев потерь ЛА коалиционных сил.Но, это ровным счетом ничего не доказывает,что со стороны ВВС Ирака было оказано 
> серьезное сопротивление.


А я и не говорил про *массированое* сопротивление  со стороны Ирака.
Просто  потери ВВС США и  их союзников в в/б несколько больше, чем 1 F-18.  По разным источникам к этому можно прибавить из списка потерянных союзниками  2-3 "Торнадо" (итальянский, английский и саудовский), F-111 и возможно еще несколько, но  уже с меньшей степенью вероятности. Тот же Зампини  писал о 3 F-111 и поврежденном В-52. О последнем я читал ( что он разбился на Диего-Гарсия) еще в доинтернетовскую эпоху, в 90-х годах.

----------


## Transit

> итальянский, английский и саудовский .


По моему саудовский "Торнадо" потерян в результате инцидента, были вопросы только по F-5 п/п-ка Мухаммеда Салих Назираха. Он пропал безвести у Вади аль Кирк выполняя фото-разведку на малой высоте (второй вылет).

----------


## alexvolf

> А я и не говорил про *массированое* сопротивление  со стороны Ирака.
> Просто  потери ВВС США и  их союзников в в/б несколько больше, чем 1 F-18.  По разным источникам к этому можно прибавить из списка потерянных союзниками  2-3 "Торнадо" (итальянский, английский и саудовский), F-111 и возможно еще несколько, но  уже с меньшей степенью вероятности. Тот же Зампини  писал о 3 F-111 и поврежденном В-52. О последнем я читал ( что он разбился на Диего-Гарсия) еще в доинтернетовскую эпоху, в 90-х годах.


МИХАЛЫЧ!!!
Я вроде не на румынском языке пишу.Что не ясно? Еще раз повторю-
Коалиция признала только ОДНУ потерю своего F/A-18,который был сбит УР пушенной с борта иракского  МиГ-25.Остальные потери ВВС МНС по заключению командования МНС приходятся  на средства ПВО.
В связи с чем  на основании приведенных фактов (за исключением спорных) констатирую,что со стороны ВВС Ирака практически не было 
оказано достаточного сопротивления.При этом известно,что далеко не все средства целеуказания и наведения Ирака были уничтожены в первые три дня мас.налетов...
P.S. Смотрите таблицу с известного сайта.

----------


## Transit

> В связи с чем  на основании приведенных фактов (за исключением спорных) констатирую,что со стороны ВВС Ирака практически не было оказано достаточное сопротивление.


В первые дни большинство налетов коалиции приходится на темное время суток, очень небольшое количество летчиков ВВС Ирака было подготовлено к действиям в таких условиях (это проблема всех стран "третьего мира").

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> МИХАЛЫЧ!!!
> .


 И незачем так орать! (С) 




> Я вроде не на румынском языке пишу.Что не ясно? Еще раз повторю-
> Коалиция признала только ОДНУ потерю своего F/A-18,который был сбит УР пушенной с борта иракского  МиГ-25..


Да.




> Остальные потери ВВС МНС по заключению командования МНС приходятся  на средства ПВО..


Ни фига! По тому же  итальянскому "Торнадо" стоит знак  вопроса в таблице (официальной, влом искать ссылку). По некоторым, немногочисленным эпизодам возможно ошибочное определение  способа уничтожения  самолета  (тот же Зампини об этом писал)



> В связи с чем  на основании приведенных фактов (за исключением спорных) констатирую,что со стороны ВВС Ирака практически не было 
> оказано достаточное сопротивление..


Хм..практически не было 
оказано достаточное сопротивление... как то не по русски :Smile: 
Сопротивление было, но  
1. было недостаточным.
2. силы у Иракцев были не столь велики, как об этом трубили на западе.
3. силы союзников их превосходили на порядок.
Так что "ну не шмогла я, не шмогла!" (С)




> При этом известно,что далеко не все средства целеуказания и наведения Ирака были уничтожены в первые три дня мас.налетов...
> P.S. Смотрите таблицу с известного сайта.


По моему последяя иракская  ЗАЯВКА датируется  третьим днем войны.
Потом совсем сдулись, да.
Так что я собственно и не спорю, да слабое было сопротивление, да.

----------


## alexvolf

> И незачем так орать! (С) 
> 
> По моему последяя иракская  ЗАЯВКА датируется  третьим днем войны.
> Потом совсем сдулись, да.
> Так что я собственно и не спорю, да слабое было сопротивление, да.


 Уважаемый МИХАЙЛОВИЧ
Три !!!-знака Вы приняли за крик.Ради бога...Никто даже голос не собирался повышать.Просто решил обратить Ваше пристальное внимание на то о чем пишу.
 Ваше рюземе в последней строчки поста расставило все по своим местам...

----------


## FLOGGER

Я очень извиняюсь, но все это как-то относится к теме в заголовке? Может, вернемся к ней?

----------


## Вовчек

Давно пора вернуться.

----------


## Igor_k

Вовчек,это не Вы сейчас на сухом форуме сравниваете Р-27 vs AIM-7F/M?
Тогда здесь было бы интересно прочесть Ваше сравнение Р-23/AIM-7E и Р-24/AIM-7F

----------


## Вовчек

1.Я на прямую еще не сравниваю Р-27 и AIM-7M. Пока говорю о возможностях семерки с индексом "М".
2. Можно  сравнить Р-23/AIM-7E и Р-24/AIM-7F.

----------


## Chizh

По Р-24 есть кое-что.

----------


## Вовчек

Начнем,для начала, вот с чего:
AIM-7Е2
1.Условия пуска Нцели=Нистреб=1500м Скорости Vцели=Vперехв=М=0,7
ППС q=0гр.
Дальность пуска макс=18км

2. Условия пуска Нцели=Нистреб=7500м Скорости Vцели=Vперехв=М=0,9
ППС q=0гр.
Дальность пуска макс=27 км.

3. Н=10500м Д пуска=32-33 км

----------


## Igor_k



----------


## Вовчек

1. 1200 км/ч, это приборная скорость, а не истинная.

----------


## Вовчек

Давайте не будем сразу одновременно, рассматривать обе ракеты AIM-7Е2 и AIM-7F.
Лучше раздельно.

----------


## Вовчек

AIM-7Е2
Перегрузка макс располагаемая=25
Дальность аэродинамическая=50км
Ошибка пуска=15 гр
Д захв ГСН по цели 2м кв=25км
Время схода с направляющих с момента нажатия кнопки ПУСК=1,7 сек
В условиях стрельбы приведенных выше в посте № 507 соответственно
1. Для Н=1500м в ЗПС, Дпуска мах=4км
2. Для Н=7500м в ЗПС Дпуска мах= около7 км.

----------


## Igor_k

> 1. 1200 км/ч, это приборная скорость, а не истинная.


А для Миг-23,вроде,тоже?
Допустимая ошибка пуска у Воробьев ,как я понимаю,соответствует макс.углу отклонения координатора Р-24.
Макс.перегрузку при пуске Спарроу я лично не нашел

----------


## Igor_k

Недавно Андрей выложил на русарми.ком график по AIM-7F:
http://www.rusarmy.com/forum/viewtop...7619&start=240
По сравнению с Р-24 максимально допустимые скорости носителя при пуске намного ниже,зато и минимально допустимые скорости меньше

----------


## Chizh

> Недавно Андрей выложил на русарми.ком график по AIM-7F:
> http://www.rusarmy.com/forum/viewtop...7619&start=240
> По сравнению с Р-24 максимально допустимые скорости носителя при пуске намного ниже,зато и минимально допустимые скорости меньше


Там указаны не максимальные скорости, то есть не лимитирующие скорости для ракеты.

----------


## Igor_k

Я так понял,что в табличке указана вилка минимально и максимально допустимых скоростей носителя

----------


## Chizh

> Я так понял,что в табличке указана вилка минимально и максимально допустимых скоростей носителя


Нет.
Это расчетные скорости для диаграммы.

----------


## coruzia

Здравствуйте, я  вышла на ваш форум т.к., у меня возник вопрос после прочтения книги одного из американских писателей, который пишет про Вьетнамскую войну , привожу дословно: "...соотношение потерь в самолетах изменилось с 1:2 до 1:12, то есть, если американцы теряли два F-4, то русские - двадцать четыре "Мига"...". Насколько, по-вашему , приведенные им данные соответствуют действительности?

----------


## muk33

Во первых "русские" во Вьетнамской войне не участвовали. Во вторых, если принять, что американцы потеряли в б/д во Вьетнаме примерно полторы тысячи самолетов, то что, у Вьетнама их было 36 тысяч?  :Tongue:

----------


## Igor_k

Во-первых,по слухам,таки летали.Вернее,он летал,а по нему стреляли
А во-вторых,получается,что со Спарроу я ошибся и кроме не совсем надежной информации Ильина,данных по условиям пуска для него нет.По идее,при полуконформной подвеске условия д.б. более жесткие

----------


## Mig

> Во-первых,по слухам,таки летали.Вернее,он летал,а по нему стреляли...


Ну, "по слухам" и крокодилы летают... Но нызенько-нызенько :Smile: 

Наверное, девушка хочет узнать самую базовую инфо о воздушной войне во Вьетнаме. Без подробностей о "Спарроу"...

Могу сказать просто, что приведенная Сoruzia цитатка, мягко говоря, не соответствует действительности, а методика подсчета просто потрясает...
На вооружении ВВС СРВ стояли не абстрактные МиГи, а машины разных поколений - МиГ-17, МиГ-19 и МиГ-21 - весьма и весьма отличавшиеся друг от друга по ТТД. Американская сторона (USAF, Navy и MC) кроме F-4Phantom (принадлежащих как ВВС, так и ВМС) применяла еще с десяток других типов самолетов на Северным Вьетнамом, в  т.ч. и В-52... Если 1 F-4 = 12 МиГ, то 1 сбитый над Вьетнамом B-52 = скольким F-4? 

Т.е. хочу сказать, что для того чтобы оценить объективность сравнений, необходимо понимать методику этих самых сравнений.  Иначе и куры начнут доиться и крокодилы будут летать :Smile:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

В Оспреевских книгах о фантомах есть данные по применению УР американцами во Вьетнаме. Статистика, кстати, похожая на реальную приведено количество пусков и количество попаданий. Данные есть по Спэрроу, Сайдвиндерам и Фальконам. Кажется 3-4 самолета сбили даже фальконами.

----------


## Transit

> Статистика, кстати, похожая на реальную


Еще поправочку не помешает взять с учетом того, что на счета американских летчиков занесено 200+ побед в воздушных боях, а ДРВ дало итоговую цифру потерь в 140 аппаратов.

----------


## Chizh

> По идее,при полуконформной подвеске условия д.б. 
> более жесткие


Какие условия?

----------


## Igor_k

Ну,например,максимально допустимая перегрузка,мин и макс.скорости носителя -я ведь уже спрашивал

----------


## Chizh

> Ну,например,максимально допустимая перегрузка,мин и макс.скорости носителя -я ведь уже спрашивал


Конформная подвеска ракет AIM-7 почти не накладывает ограничений на летные характеристики F-4.
Вопрос пусковых ограничений нужно изучать.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Это понятно, что в любых данных есть завышенные или заниженные оценки, а также, факторы которые невозможно проверить в бою, например то есть задымил, получил повреждения, вышел из боя и снизился  -одна сторона считает его сбитым, а он дотянул и сел.

США приводит за время войны во Вьетнаме 55 попаданий Спэрроу -эффективность 10%
Статистика по ВВС США
Aircraft Weapons	MiG-17 MiG-19 MiG-21 	Total
F-4C 	AIM-7 Sparrow 	 4 	0 	10 	14
	AIM-9 Sidewinder 	12 	0 	10 	22
	20 mm gun 	3 	0 	1 	4
	Maneuvering tactics 	2 	0 	0 	2
F-4D 	AIM-4 Falcon 	4 	0 	1 	5
	AIM-7 Sparrow 	4 	2 	20 	26
	AIM-9 Sidewinder 	0 	2 	3 	5
	20 mm gun 	4.5 	0 	2 	6.5
	Maneuvering tactics 	0 	0 	2 	2
F-4E 	AIM-7 Sparrow 	0 	2 	8 	10
	AIM-9 Sidewinder 	0 	0 	4 	4
	AIM-9+20 mm gun 	0 	0 	1 	1
	20 mm gun 	0 	1 	4 	5
	Maneuvering tactics 	0 	1 	0 	1
Total 		                     33.5     8 	66  107.5

----------


## Igor_k

> Конформная подвеска ракет AIM-7 почти не накладывает ограничений на летные характеристики F-4.
> Вопрос пусковых ограничений нужно изучать.


Андрей,это я как бы и сам знаю -что для аэродинамики полуконформная подвеска есть гуд.А вот условия пуска -ведь не зря же на 23-м пилоны старались отодвинуть как можно дальше от двигателя

----------


## Chizh

> Андрей,это я как бы и сам знаю -что для аэродинамики полуконформная подвеска есть гуд.А вот условия пуска -ведь не зря же на 23-м пилоны старались отодвинуть как можно дальше от двигателя


Рельсовые пусковые установки до сих пор стараются разместить подальше от воздухозаборников двигателей во избежание газодинамической неустойчивости. Под фюзеляжем, в большинстве случаев, размещают катапультные ПУ, тоже именно по этому.

----------


## Fighter

> Конформная подвеска ракет AIM-7 почти не накладывает ограничений на летные характеристики F-4.
> Вопрос пусковых ограничений нужно изучать.


Есть большая разница между характеристиками истребителя с разными подвесками и ограничениями при пуске. При пуске, если ГСН не раззаретирована на ПУ до пуска, необходимо условие поддержание захвата ГСН. НА  AIM-4 и первых  вариантах AIM-9 пуск производился в режиме прямой наводки, поэтому перегрузки при пуске были ограничены от 2 до 3,5ед.,  курсовые угловые цели в ЗПС +_ 30 -45 град , диаппазон дальностей от 1000 до 2500-5000 м в зависимости от высоты и скорости сближения ( перегрузка цели не должна быть более 2).  Для AIM-7 до F,  условия пуска были еще более жесткими, при обязательном захвате цели, и работе канала ее сопровождения (непрерывное излучение в 4 см диаппазоне),  диппазоны пуска в ЗПС были от 2 до 6 км, в ППС от 4 до 10 км.  Перегрузка истребителя при пуске должна быть не более 2, цель поражалась тоже при прергузке не более 4. Была у меня инструкция летчику F-4В/C, куда-то пропала,  никак не найду. Там было несколько по другому, чем в нашей, много диаграмм и графиков (для уровня  двоешников-троешников по нашим понятиям).

----------


## Chizh

> Для AIM-7 до F,  условия пуска были еще более жесткими, при обязательном захвате цели, и работе канала ее сопровождения (непрерывное излучение в 4 см диаппазоне)...


Мне кажется, тут Вы что-то путаете.
Захват цели ГСН ракет AIM-7 на конформной подвеске в полуутопленном виде не возможен по определению.

----------


## Fighter

> Мне кажется, тут Вы что-то путаете.
> Захват цели ГСН ракет AIM-7 на конформной подвеске в полуутопленном виде не возможен по определению.


Речь шла о захвате БРЛС. Да и захват был ГСН был в приципе возможен, так как носовая часть ракеты была открыта. Но захват ракеты не был ограничением по пуску, после схода ГСН ракеты (после согласования с передатчиком подсвета, сопряженного с осью БРЛС в режиме захвата) должна начать поиск отраженного сигнала от цели (в довольно небольших углах). Маневр цели приводил к выходу ракеты из области возможного поиска, особенно когда пуск производился на дальностях, близких к минимальным. Кроме этого. маневренные  характеристики ракет были весьма ограниченными. Ддя поражения неманеврирующей цели строго в ЗПС (Qц=180) располагаемая перегрузка ракеты у цели должна быть не менее 3, а в ППС (Qц=0) - не менее 5. При условиях пуска в больших курсовых углах эти перегрузки, а также необходимые углы и угловые скорости ГСН, значительно увеличивались и часто превышали возможности ракет АM-7.  Особой проблемой было обеспечение надежного опознавания цели в сложной воздушной обстановке. Поэтому, после сбития двух своих самолетов (по моему, в 1968 г) командования ВВС и ВМС США во Вьетнаме запретили применение ракет вне отсутсвия визуального видимости/опознавания. Тогда появился тактический приием с глубоким размыканием по дистанции, когда впереди летящий истребитель выполнял визуальное опознавание и давал команду экипажу сзади о применении УРСД.
Так же в значительной мере неотвечающими характеру воздушного боя оказались и характеристики УРМД (AIM-9 и Р-3С).

----------


## Chizh

> Речь шла о захвате БРЛС.


Понятно.
Я сначала не правильно понял.

----------


## Вовчек

По ракетам AIM-7Е до F, у Fighter данные занижены.
Как правило первый пуск делали на дальности 8-12 морских миль в ППС.
2. Да ,проблема опознавания цели была. Но никто им стрелять в не визуальной видимости цели не запрещал. 
3. Тактический прием с размыканием существовал еще с 1965 года, но задачи пар были не те которые описал Fighter в своем посте выше.
4. Конечно у  AIM-9В и Р-3С характеристики надо было улучшать, ни кто не спорит. Но у нас Р-3С хуже оказалась чем 9-ка. Получить характеристики оригинала не получилось.
ЧТо просили летчики с 1965 года. 
Улучшить надежность ракет
Ввести Д р пуска по маневрирующей цели, ввести режим ближний бой в БРЛС, переключатели выбора оружия и режимов РЛС на РУД, сократить время с нажатия кнопки "Пуск" до схода ракеты, ввести целеуказание ракете AIM-9, ввести ИЛС.

----------


## amigo48rus

Привет всем. Хочу подключиться к обсуждению темы. Летал на самолётах: - МиГ-21см,смт(73-80г.г.);
                -МиГ-23мл,млд(80-86г.г., 89-90г.г. Вазиани ),(86-89г.г. Ангола);
                -МиГ-29 12,13(90-93г.г. Липецк).
 В Анголе "пилотировал" с крылом 45*,  35* и 16*+ носки, закрылки 25*
 при V менее 700км/ч. 
  Диапазон:  Н=0-10000м., V=0-1000км/ч., @=28*(по СОУА), Nу до 8ед.
 По аэродинамике на первом месте МиГ-29 и МиГ-23млд, на втором месте МиГ-23мл, на третьем месте МиГ-21.
  По прицельному комплексу, в то время, самым практичным был на МиГ-23мл,млд.

----------


## Igor_k

Amigo
Если не секрет,как Вы оказались в Анголе?
P.S.
В разделе Матчасть есть еще одна ветка о Миг-23 -Помогите идентифицировать Миг-23

----------


## Transit

> 86-89 г.г. Ангола


Вам, наверное, хорошо известны обстоятельства воздушного боя 27.09.1987 пары МиГ-23МЛ м-ра Альберто Рафаэля Лей Риваса и ст.л-та Чао Гондина против двух юар-овских Миражей Ф-1? Создалось впечатление, что кубинцы сами "прозевали" возможность применения ракет средней дальности.
Когда ведомый доложил о захвате цели и готовности к пуску, ведущий дал ему команду выходить вперед и атаковать, сам при этом сохранял режим (V=1100). В результате ведомый просто не успел разогнаться. Мог ли ведущий уступить место прибрав обороты или отойти в сторону? Почему в ближнем бою Лей Ривас выполнил пуск только одной Р-60, а не двух подряд, была ли необходимость экономить?

----------


## Igor_k

Ну вот,вспугнули.Кстати,тот же Том Купер со ссылкой на южноафриканцев удтверждает,что тот мираж починили,после чего он летал с другим бортовым номером

----------


## 13th

> Ну вот,вспугнули.Кстати,тот же Том Купер со ссылкой на южноафриканцев удтверждает,что тот мираж починили,после чего он летал с другим бортовым номером


Где он это утверждает?

----------


## Igor_k

На своем форуме -если хотите,найду конкретный пост.А вот аналогичный:
 have just yesterday posted photographs of that Mirage F.1AZ ("206") damaged by the FAPA/DAA Cuban-flown MiG-23MLs on the our ACIG.org forum. The plane overshoot the runway, and was damaged on the nose section too: but, it was neither destroyed (on the contrary, it has got the nose section of the "205" and subsequently flew again), and the pilot, Capt. Arthur Piercey, was badly injured when his ejection seat fired him out of the plane, but was not killed. 
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2989

----------


## 13th

Ага, свидетель путается в показаниях.

http://s188567700.online.de/CMS/inde...=131&Itemid=47
27 September 1987 
- F.1CZ 206 flown by Capt. Arthur Piercey 
hit by R-23 or R-60 during engagement with MiG-23MLs, on recovery in Rundu overshot the runway, pilot inadvertently ejected and was badly injured; F.1CZ 205 has got the tail section of the F.1CZ and returned to service as 205; results of engagement confirmed by a dozen of photos taken by Al J. Venter.

Двигаемся дальше:

http://newsite.ipmssa.za.org/content/view/149/28/1/13/
205    Partly written off on 08/02/85. <...> Later rebuild with components from 221 and 206 to return to operational use as 205.
206    Written off on 27/09/87. <...> Tail section fitted to 205 to return to operational use as 205. 

В общем, было два Миража - стал один. 205-й восстановлен, а 206-й будем считать боевой потерей вопреки попыткам Купера это опровергнуть. Наверное, он вскоре объявит воздушный бой 27 сентября 1987 года выдумкой кубинской пропаганды.

----------


## amigo48rus

[QUOTE=Igor_k;56858]Amigo
Если не секрет,как Вы оказались в Анголе?

 В Анголу прилетели 06.06.86г. как строители. Родина направила "поднимать" народное хозяйство.  
 В Луанде создали центр по подготовке и переподготовке лётного и  технического состава кубинских ВВС. За три года было подготовлено 50 пилотов по "интересной" программе, с налётом днём 40-60 часов, до уровня - в/б парой на высотах от 0 до 8 тысяч и скоростях от 0 до 1100.

----------


## Igor_k

Спасибо.С нетерпением ждем продолжения

----------


## amigo48rus

Transit                                                                                            Вам, наверное, хорошо известны обстоятельства воздушного боя 27.09.1987 пары МиГ-23МЛ м-ра Альберто Рафаэля Лей Риваса и ст.л-та Чао Гондина против двух юар-овских Миражей Ф-1? Создалось впечатление, что кубинцы сами "прозевали" возможность применения ракет средней дальности.
Когда ведомый доложил о захвате цели и готовности к пуску, ведущий дал ему команду выходить вперед и атаковать, сам при этом сохранял режим (V=1100). В результате ведомый просто не успел разогнаться. Мог ли ведущий уступить место прибрав обороты или отойти в сторону? Почему в ближнем бою Лей Ривас выполнил пуск только одной Р-60, а не двух подряд, была ли необходимость экономить?[/QUOTE]

  Идя на форсажах , МиГи упёрлись в М=1.0 , а в процессе разгона выстроились в колонну. Лей должен был сделать волну и стать ведомым, но он расчитывал на выход ведомого вперёд.                                       Из-за большой скорости сближения и малой дальсти боевой порядок остался без изменения.                                  
  После захвата МиГом, Миражи (Мираж F-1- ведущий и Мираж 3С-ведомый, по докладу лётчиков) ушли на солнце с набором, создав  интервал в 1.5-2.0 км и привышение 300-500м. Затем, выполняя правый разворот со снижением, начали выход в ЗПС.  
  Чао, сопровождая цель в захвате, обнаружил визуально и начал информировать Лея. Лей, не наблюдая пару Миражей, начал  выполнять форсированный разворот в право с набором и после разворота на 90* обнаружил пару Миражей под углом 40-50* по развороту. Нажал на БК и продолжал доворот, после захвата головкой, Р-60 сошла.  Мираж F-1, после поражения ракетой, загорелся и перешел на снижение. А Мираж 3С ушел полупереворотом на малую высоту, МиГи начали преследование с опозданием, визуальный контакт был потерян.  По остатку ушли домой. 
  Ракеты экономили, посоветовал    м с горбачев.

----------


## Igor_k

Я читал описание боя со слов самого А.Перси(это,которого сбили).По его словам,Миг-23 произвел пуск с ППС.Т.е. использовалась Р-60М?
Кроме того Миража,ангольцы,в смысле кубинцы претендуют еще на несколько побед.Вы считаете,это возможно?

----------


## amigo48rus

оЛей пускал в ЗПС, под небольшим ракурсом. 

 Было ещё два в/боя. 
  МиГ-23  одиночно, пилот Карбо и три Миража F-1, одна из них спарка. Спарка стояла выше, а пара вела бой. Разошлись по остатку.  
  МиГ-23 одиночно, пилот Авило и пара Миражей F-1. МиГ-23 полупереворотом зашел в ЗПС на малой дальности и при большой скорости сближения. Пустить сходу не смог. Миражи  разошлись веером и ушли домой. 
  Шилка срезала Мираж F-1, пилот майор, зам. ком.аэ. Остался в самолёте.
  ПВОшники сняли пару Миражей на высоте 10000м.
  И после таких  результатов, Миражи оставили небо в покое. А наземные войска остались без прикрытия. И  война закончилась.
  К этому времени,  было подготовлено шесть АССОВ-охотников, с крепкими нервами и орлиным зрением. Но уже, некого было гонять.

----------


## Igor_k

Понятно.Это Вы пишете о ВБ с момента Вашего появления в Анголе.В этой части,получается,удтвержде  ния южноафриканцев,в общем,верны.
Еще просьба.
В разделе Матчасть есть тема Помогите идентифицировать ... Миг-23.Там Олег,т.е.Muk-33 долго и добросовестно отвечал на дилетантские вопросы и,видимо,устал.Может быть,Вы ему поможете?

----------


## muk33

> Понятно.Это Вы пишете о ВБ с момента Вашего появления в Анголе.В этой части,получается,удтвержде  ния южноафриканцев,в общем,верны.
> Еще просьба.
> В разделе Матчасть есть тема Помогите идентифицировать ... Миг-23.Там Олег,т.е.Muk-33 долго и добросовестно отвечал на дилетантские вопросы и,видимо,устал.Может быть,Вы ему поможете?


;) Я не устал, я был на Камчатке, а там интернет никакой. А коллегу с удовольствием послушаю, тем более сам в свое время чуть туда не уехал...

----------


## Transit

> Было ещё два в/боя.


Было бы интересно услышать любые комментарии по мелким воздушным инцидентам: 
- ночной перехват на МиГ-21 неопознанного "Геркулеса" в апреле 1986;
- перехват на МиГ-21 легкой Бичкрафт "Бонанзы" американца Йозефа Лонго в апреле 1987;
- атака МиГ-23 на самолет президента Ботсваны в августе 1988.

----------


## amigo48rus

Transit

- ночной перехват на МиГ-21 неопознанного "Геркулеса" в апреле 1986;
- перехват на МиГ-21 легкой Бичкрафт "Бонанзы" американца Йозефа Лонго в апреле 1987;
- атака МиГ-23 на самолет президента Ботсваны в августе 1988.

   По "Геркулесу". Ничего не могу сказать, это было до меня.

   По американцу. У него была высота 2000м. Предложили добровольно выполнить посадку. Он отказался. Дальше атака, очередь из пушки, повреждение, посадка.

    По самолету президента. Ему потушили один двигатель. Все живы, здоровы.

----------


## amigo48rus

Еще некоторые интересные эпизоды из летной жизни в Африке.
  Когда Миражи зажали Карбо, то на конец боя высота была 100м, а скорость 500 и нужно было выходить из боя по остатку. Он резко снизился и между деревьями помчался домой. Миражи не преследовали, сами были на подсосе. Ошибка кубашей в том, что они не стали поднимать дежурную пару.
  После этого эпизода начали  отрабатывать, на УБ(крыло-45), вертикальные фигуры со скоростью ввода 500-700 и с высоты 1500, с падением на живот(колокол), на спину(девятка), на левое или правое крыло(поворот).На вертикали, при прохождении скорости 200, режим двигателя МГ.

----------


## Transit

amigo48rus, еще пара вопросов:
1. Что можно сказать про летчиков ангольской национальности, они освавивали МиГ-23 до ухода Кубинцев или пилотировали исключительно МиГ-21? Как я понял американскую "Бонанзу" перехватывали именно они. 
2. Насколько интенсивным было применение авиации против УНИТА и каковы были реальные потери ВВС Анголы за время вашей командировки (хотелось бы пару примеров, особенно важно знать о происшествии с Липатовым)?

----------


## amigo48rus

1. Американца срезали кубаши.
 2. Липатов не полностью адаптировался, четыре месяца - это не срок. Сам он ВУЗовский. Они вышли на точку после задания на высоте 50м, начали выполнять левый вираж. Чтобы вписаться в створ ВПП, перетянули ручку. Их с левого виража бросило в правую кадушку(срывной режим) и они упали кабиной в низ.   
  3.В 1988г. ко мне пристегнули четверых ангольских пилотов: Пынелаш(героическая личность, я в основном с ним парой "возил подарки". После моего убытия погиб, хотя был осторожный); Касьяно(чистый португал и большая умница); Виктор(маленький и очень добродушный); Антонио(гостеприимный парень, бывал у него в гостях). А я был под именем Николай.
  Плотного обучения, как с кубинцами, не получилось. Все они уже летали на     МиГ-23мл. Моя основная задача - подготовка к вылету на атаки "наземной цели".      
  Я получал координаты "цели", прокладывал маршрут, определял боевую зарядку,   проводил занятия и "так далее".  Курировал группу Анго, зам.по авиации у командующего ПВО и ВВС Анголы. Очень дипломатичный и мудрый мужик.
  4.До 1987г. потери были большие. УНИТОвци делали гнёзда на самых высоких деревьях вокруг аэродромов и вокруг своих баз и Стингерами сшибали. А пилоты тупо выходили на цель на высотах 200-500м. И только после упорных занятий под запись, дела пошли на поправку и начали летать на высотах 10-50м или 6000м.
  Изменилась и тактика. Первой взлетала УБешка с блоками или мелкими бомбами,  а через 5мин. взлетала группа с 2-8 с-тов. УБешка выходила на цель на высоте 20-50м. выполняла поиск и обозначение цели. Группа работала одиночными самолетами с углами 50*-60*. Иногда,  на удалении 20-30км от цели, по курсу вывода, висел вертолет. Если войска УНИТЫ были на марше, то для их обнаружения и обозначения использовались винтовые  РС-7 или РС-9.

----------


## Igor_k

По поводу С-130
some more "food for thoughts", Adrian - and also the reason I say we can't take even claims "confirmed" by gun-camera pictures for sure.... - at least not without serious cross-examination of evidence available from the "other side". 

This is the gun-camera picture shot by the then Major (later Brig-Gen) Johan Rankin, SAAF, when he hit a FAPA-DAA MiG-21MF "C40" with shells from two 30mm DEFA cannons (mind: these are some of the most reliable and effective weapons of that kind - and also the same weapons that represented the main armament of Mirage IIICJs and Mirage 5J/Neshers flown by the Israelis): 



Rankin's claim, "scored" in an air combat near Cahama on 5 October 1982, was considered confirmed and he credited accordingly. 

But, in reality, DAAFAR (Cuban Air Force) Tte Gilberto Ortiz Perez safely landed that MiG at Lubango AB - almost 200km away! The C40 was repaired and returned to service: it is known to have been flown by the pilots of the DAAFAR contingent in Angola in 1986 again, and as late as of spring 1988. 

BTW, the other FAPA-DAA MiG-21MF engaged and hit (also by 30mm DEFA cannons) by Rankin during the same air battle, flown by Tte Raciel Marrero Rodriguez, also made a safe emergency landing at Lubango. 

What happened? 

It seems that a hit at one of MiG-21's internal fuel tanks caused this to "spit" its content out in a giant ball of flame. This is causing these spectacular fireballs, which on the gun-camera film (or video) look like a "certain kill". But - and exactly in the same fashion like in the case of dozens of Israeli "confrimed kills" - the film does not show what became of a MiG after that moment in time... 

I can offer you a number of similar examples from the other side as well: in April 1986, a FAPA-DAA MiG-23ML flown by one of most experienced DAAFAR pilots in Angola intercepted a South African C-130 and fired two R-24R missiles. One missile missed; the other scored a direct hit at the left wing, right in between the two engines there. But, that missile failed to detonate: it went through the wing and out to the other side. The C-130 managed to land safely on one of forward airfields used by the SAAF in the then South-West Africa (now Namibia). Nevertheless, official Angolan and Russian sources "swear" the FAPA-DAA shot down one South African C-130.... 

...or an example directly related to 1991: the USAF pilots claimed 33 or so kills against Iraqis: official IrAF documentation shows a loss of 26 aircraft. Obviously, some 13 kills considered "confirmed" by the USAF and officially credited to its pilots are based on little more than "hot air". Particularly suspicious are most of the Sparrow-kills scored by night in the first days of the war, and particularly those when - supposedly - pairs of Iraqi interceptors were engaged: the Iraqis flew only single-ships by night... 

A simple matter of fact is: just like the Israelis, the USAF is not cross-examining its "confirmed" claims in the aftermath of such wars with the evidence that becomes available from the other conflict party. That means that exaggerated claims by its pilots "remain" confirmed, even though not having any basis...
_________________
Tom Cooper 
Но это из хижи...,простите,форума Тома Купера,поэтому достоверность -сами понимаете

----------


## Transit

> Пынелаш(героическая личность, я в основном с ним парой "возил подарки". После моего убытия погиб, хотя был осторожный);


В ходе сбора информации по африканским АП попалась информация о гибели капитана Пенелаша, возможно имеется в виду один и тот же человек...
19 августа 1989 года, во время выполнения перегоночного полета по маршруту Менонге - Куйто Куанавале пропала связь с самолетом МиГ-23МЛ, пилотируемым летчиком капитаном Жозе Мариа Пенелешем. Организованные поиски результатов не дали.

----------


## amigo48rus

> В ходе сбора информации по африканским АП попалась информация о гибели капитана Пенелаша, возможно имеется в виду один и тот же человек...
> 19 августа 1989 года, во время выполнения перегоночного полета по маршруту Менонге - Куйто Куанавале пропала связь с самолетом МиГ-23МЛ, пилотируемым летчиком капитаном Жозе Мариа Пенелешем. Организованные поиски результатов не дали.


Это он. Всегда говорил, что будет Главкомом ВВС Анголы.

----------


## Transit

> Это он. Всегда говорил, что будет Главкомом ВВС Анголы.


amigo48rus, вы сможете опознать Пенелаша на фото?

----------


## petio

А были вылеты с 4 х ФАБ-500 или 4 х УБ-32-57

----------


## amigo48rus

> А были вылеты с 4 х ФАБ-500 или 4 х УБ-32-57


Нет, только 2 х УБ-32 и 2 х УБ-16. Там были МЛы, потом Кубаши пригнали БНы. Предлагали на них полетать, но я  уже оформлялся на убытие в Союз.

----------


## petio

Спасибо   а варианть с бомбами или РБК ползовали?

----------


## amigo48rus

[QUOTE=Transit;101340]amigo48rus, вы сможете опознать Пенелаша на фото?    Вот моя группа. Виктор сидит, за ним Пенелаш, далее Джо и Касьяно.

----------


## Transit

Пенелаш...

----------


## ААК224

Сравнение модификаций МиГ-23 по ЛТХ
https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5caf5...7f7300b2a87582

----------


## Igor_k

А где же самое вкусное - 23-18 с крылом45 и 33 :Smile:  ?
Если серьезно - интересно , почитаем

----------


## amigo48rus

Война в Анголе


МиГ-23МЛ, пилотируемые кубинскими лётчиками, приняли участие в нескольких стычках с южноафриканскими истребителями Мираж F1 в 1987—1988 годах. 27 сентября 1987 года кубинский МиГ-23МЛ (пилот м-р Ривас) ракетой Р-23 уничтожил южноафриканский истребитель Mirage F1 (пилот к-н Перси). После попадания ракеты южноафриканский пилот на тяжело повреждённом самолёте смог долететь до аэродрома в Рунде, но разбился при посадке.

По данным кубинских источников, в этих стычках МиГ-23 одержали несколько воздушных побед, заставивших ВВС ЮАР отказаться от поддержки южноафриканских наземных войск, что в итоге привело к поражению ЮАР в военной кампании 1987—1988 годов. В доказательство этого журналистам показывали чёткие надписи на африкаанс уничтоженного самолётами МиГ-23 «MIK23 sak van die kart», оставленные южноафриканскими войсками на стене плотины Руакана-Калуеке. Западные исследователи тоже указывали что в последний период войны «МиГи» вернули себе господство в воздухе и очень сильно замедляли продвижение войск УНИТА и ЮАР, подавив при этом батареи артиллерийских орудий G-5 и G-6[71].

22 февраля 1988 года группа кубинских МиГ-23МЛ наносила удары по скоплениям вражеских войск в ходе сражения при Квито-Кванавале. Над целью МиГ-23, пилотируемый Малесо Пересом получил два попадания из ПЗРК Stinger. Пересу удалось успешно посадить повреждённый самолёт на аэродроме в Матале[72].

27 июня 1988 года кубинские самолёты нанесли решающий удар по южноафриканским войскам. Первый удар нанесла пара МиГ-23МЛ по колонне 61-го механизированного батальона ЮАР. Второй удар был нанесён возле моста через реку Калуеке в 11 километрах от намибийской границы. 11 МиГ-23МЛ сбросили на южноафриканские позиции 16 тонн бомб, уничтожив гидроузел имеющий, стратегическое значение для ЮАР (в дамбу попало 7500 кг бомб[73]), а также значительное количество личного состава и несколько бронетранспортёров Casspir. После этого два МиГ-23УБ совершили вылет для фотографирования результатов удара. После авиаударов в этот день южноафриканские войска отступили в Намибию. Угроза захвата Квито-Кванавале была снята[74][75].

В ходе всей войны по боевым и небоевым причинам было потеряно 9 кубинских МиГ-23МЛ и МиГ-23УБ, ни один «МиГ» не был сбит в воздушном бою[76][77].

6 августа 1988 года два самолёта BAe-125, один из которых перевозил президента государства Ботсвана, были перехвачены истребителем МиГ-23МЛ, после нарушения воздушного пространства Анголы. Кубинский пилот атаковал самолёты двумя ракетами Р-24Р, поразив одного. У BAe-125 был полностью разрушен один двигатель и повреждено крыло. Он совершил вынужденную посадку. Никто из находившихся на борту не пострадал. После вывода кубинских войск из Анголы в 1991 году МиГи, стоявшие на вооружении ангольских ВВС, участвовали в продолжавшейся гражданской войне[78].

МиГи продолжали участвовать в войне и после вывода кубинских войск из Анголы. В 1994 году на ангольских МиГ-23 против УНИТА стали летать даже южноафриканские лётчики. По данным УНИТА, только за первые пять месяцев 1999 года было сбито 11 самолётов МиГ-23 правительственных ВВС[79]. По южноафриканским данным МиГ-23 в ходе этих ударов потерь не имели[80].

----------

